# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  آیا از برنامه نویس شدن راضی هستید؟

## alawiala

بنده چند سالی که برنامه نویسی می کنم ولی الان فکر می کنم که تا کی می توانم برنامه نویس بمانم چون هر چه سن آدم زیاد می شه قدرت یادگیری کمتر می شه می خواستم از همه برنامه نویسان موجود در تالار چند سوال بپرسم
1-اگر زمان به عقب برمی گشت آیا باز هم برنامه نویس می شدید
2-فکر می کنید تا چه زمانی می توانید برنامه نویس باشید
3-آیا به فکر تغییر شغل افتاده اید ؟ اگر بله چه شغلی را ادامه می دهید
4-آیا آینده شغلی خود را درخشان می بینید
5-فکر می کنید تا سن باز نشستگی برنامه نویس خواهید ماند؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.فکر کنم اگر افرادی مانند آندره هلزبرگ یا Dr.Bob مانند شما فکر میکردند الان تکلیف دلفی و سی شارپ و .. مشخص نبود.فکر کنم باید دیدتون رو اصلاح کنید. برنامه نویسی این نیست شما بشینی پشت کامپیوتر و یک صفحه بذاری جلوت ببینی چکار باید انجام داد همونو انجام بدی. شما میتونی وارد حیطه طراحی سیستم و نرم افزار بشی و از این فاز دربیای و دنبال منابع درآمدی بیشتر بری.

----------


## alawiala

برادر از پاسخ شما سپاسگزارم لطف کردید ولی ایتجا ایران است آندره هلزبرگ یا Dr.Bob اگر در ایران بودن فکر می کنی چکار می کردند؟
البته پاسخ شما کمی تند و خشن بود  :ناراحت:  ولی بنده نسبت به در آمد بررسی کردم
آیا همه برنامه نویسان در نهایت تحلیل گر می شن؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام عزیزم.اگر تند بود عذرخواهی میکنم.خوب ما باید تلاش کنیم به هدفهای عالی تر برسیم.و نباید در یک مرحله بمونیم.و همین باعث میشه فکر شغل دوم (حداقل برای خودم) به فکر نرسه.شاید نظر اساتید جور دیگه ایی باشه.

پ.ن : دیروز یک برنامه تو bbc persian نشون میداد یک مسابقه برنامه نویسی بود که 400 برنامه نویس موبایل از سراسر دنیا اونجا جمع بودن و باید تو 24 ساعت برای موبایل برنامه می نوشتن.و انصافا بعد از 24 ساعت برنامه های نوشته شده رو نمایش میدادن من که خودم فکر میکردم حداقل یک ماه روش کار کردن. خیلی سخته هم ایده دادن ف هم برنامه نوشتن ، هم دیباگ کردن ، همه اینا تو فقط 24 ساعت.!!!
جالبه بعضی از این برنامه ها حتی تجاری هم میشه.!!!

----------


## alireza_s_84

> برادر از پاسخ شما سپاسگزارم لطف کردید ولی ایتجا ایران است آندره هلزبرگ یا Dr.Bob اگر در ایران بودن فکر می کنی چکار می کردند؟
> البته پاسخ شما کمی تند و خشن بود  ولی بنده نسبت به در آمد بررسی کردم
> آیا همه برنامه نویسان در نهایت تحلیل گر می شن؟؟؟؟؟


سلام دوست عزیز بله اینجا ایران است و من یک ایرانی و همین ایرانی برای خود بدون تحصیلات دانشگاهی در حال نوشتن فریم ورکی به مراتب قابل مقایسه با همین فریم ورک دات نت است. پس هیچوقت خودتون رو دست کم نگیرید از کجا معلوم نسل جدید برنامه نویسان ایرانی سیستم عامل جدیدی ایجاد نکنن؟؟؟
ضمنا انجام یک همچون کاری مستلزم محروم بودن از بسیاری چیز ها برای یک مدت مشخصه که به نظر بنده ارزشش رو داره.
من که از برنامه نویس بودن لذت میبرم و تا آخرین لحظه زندگیم دست از کدنویسی و بازی با کدها برنمیدارم . 
ضمنا از جهت مالی هم من پروژه هایی رو نوشتم که نسبت به مدت زمان تهیه درآمد بسیار خوبی داشتن و فکر نمیکنم درآمد برنامه نویسی کم باشه. از طرف دیگه اینکه سعی کنید خالق ایده های جدید باشید تا بتونید برنامه نویس باقی بمونید نه اینکه عامل پروژه .
زنده باد برنامه نویس ایرانی
موفق باشید.

----------


## nabeel

سلام

یه جمله از انیشتن نقل کنم ( مفهوم کلیش همینه که در ادامه میارم )

علم چیز خوبیست , به شرطی که هرینه زندگیت از آن تامین نشود !

برنامه نویسی چیز خوبیه , به شرطی که منبع درآمد مستقیمت نباشه ( جانبی باشه )

در خصوص سیستم عامل ایرانی و به فرض اینکه ایرانیها مفتخر به طراحی اون بشن , خوب , نتیجه ؟!
فرض میکنیم شما دوست عزیز مینویسیدش
فکر میکنید چند نسخه میفروشید ؟
فکر میکنید توی همین ایران که زمین و زمون آویزون مایکروسافته ( واقعیت اینه دخیل بستیم به این امام زاده , کدوم شرکت صنعتی هستش که روی کامپیوترهاش غیر ویندوز نصب کرده باشه ) , چند نسخه مجاز ویندوز به فروش رفته  همین ما ایرونیها چه گلی به سر شرکت مایکروسافت ( نمونه ای از یک در هزار ) , زدیم که حالا بخوایم گلی به قبای سیستم عامل ایرونی بزنیم ؟
با افتخار کردن به نوشتن یک سیستم عامل ایرانی شکم بچه صاحب سیر نمیشه

یه قانون در تجارت وجود داره

ایده ای که امروز جدید است , فردا کهنه است

برنامه نویس خیلی زیاد شده , مشتری هم که خدا رو شکر , تنها فاکتور مد نظرش ( در 90% مواقع ) فقط قیمت هستش و بس ! ارزونتر - بهتر !

برای همینه که برنامه نویس دست سه , ماهی ده تا مشتری 20000 تومنی داره و حرفه ای ها ( که انشا ا... در آینده سیستم عامل مینویسن ) تعداد مشتریهاشون به اندازه تعداد موهای کله , حسن کچله !

من هم کاملاً از برنامه نویسی لذت بردم , میبرم و خواهم برد ولیکن یک واقعیت وجود داره و اون اینکه :  این آب باریکه فردا باریکتر از امروزه , و اگر روزی بر حسب اتفاق سیلابی به راه میفته ( ایده ) فردا روز , آب باریکه شما خشک تر از قبل از سیلاب میشه . ( خیلیها ایده اولیه رو ندارن , ایده رو بگیرن بقیه راه رو میرن )

اگه زمان به عقب برمیگشت , کار فعلیم ( اصلی ) رو عوض میکردم و در کنارش , مثل همین حالا برنامه نویسی رو ادامه میدادم .

لازم به ذکره که درآمد من هم از برنامه نویسی ( در مجموع کامپیوتر )  بد نیست ولی ثابت نیست , امروزه توی زندگی روی ثوابت نمیشه حساب باز کرد , حالا چه برسه روی متغیرها ( امروز تصمیم میگیری با ماشین بری مسافرت , مرد همسایه توی دعوای خانوادگی ( که قاعدتاً به هیچکی ربط نداره !! ) زنش رو از طبق سوم پرت میکنه روی سقف ماشنیت ! از بد حادثه شما هم توی ماشینی )

حاشیه : ایده جدید دوره و زمان خاصی داره , چند وقتی هست توی شهر ما ( قزوین ) مد شده تبلیغی با این شرح :
ساندویچ  نیم متری 1500 تومن
شما نیم متر رو با زیاد شدن رقبا میکنی 51,52,53و آخر کار 60 سانت ! باباجون 60 سانت آخرشه مشتری بیشتر از این رو نمیتونه بخوره و چون نمیتونه بخوره , نمیخره , ناگزیر میرید سراغ قیمت که میشه داستان همون ماهی 10 تا ساندویج 75 سانتی 1000 تومنی ( 25 درصد مجانی )
حالا لطف کنید همین داستان واقعی ولی تلخ رو برای نرم افزارها هم تعمیم بدید , ببینیم چه آشی از توش میاد بیرون ! بقال سر محل هم برنامه مینویسه و با خرید یک کیلو لوبیا , به صورت اشانتیون یک پکیج کامل از نرم افزارهاش ! رو داخل کیسه شما میذاره !

امیدوارم که مطلب من آف تاپیک نبوده باشه ( فکر کنم شده ! ) در صورتی که هست لطفاً مدیر بخش زحمت حذفش رو بکشند

به هر حال برخی مواقع واقعیتهای زندگی چرت و پرت به نظر میاد !

موفق باشید

----------


## vahid64

nabeel همشهری ما حرفها رو کامل زد...
به نظرم برنامه نویسی تو این خراب شده فایده نداره...
من خودم یه عمره به خاطر علاقه خودم کد می زنم و هیچ وقت به عنوان شغلم بهش نگاه نکردم
باور کنید از کارای دیگه با کامپیوتر چند برابر برنامه نویسی درآمد داشتم
شما هر چقدر هم یک برنامه نویس ماهر باشید مردم که نمی فهمن این چیزا رو اونا فاکتورهاشون پیزای دیگه ای هست...

----------


## MIDOSE

دوستان خواهشن اگر صحبتی مربوط به بحث دارند بیان کنند،

ساندویچ نیم متری 60 سانتی ، سیستم عامل ایرانی،اش، لوبیا و عدس،انیشتن،بقال سرکوچه...

خواهشن سعی کنید گویا صحبت کنید ما در مورد کلاس اشپزی حرف نمی زنیم؛ درک مطلب و تعمیم دادنش به این شکل چیزی جز گیج تر شدن کاربر نداره.


موفق باشید،
MIDOSE

----------


## DLL_DLL

بنده که راضی نیستم.چون درآمدی ندارم باهاش.

البته می ترسم بیشتر حرف بزنم چون جناب MIDOSE  دوباره اومده نذاره بحث کنیم.

----------


## MIDOSE

> البته می ترسم بیشتر حرف بزنم چون جناب MIDOSE  دوباره اومده نذاره بحث کنیم.


صد در صد، این وظیفه ی من است که جلوی بحث های بیهوده (و خاله زنکی) را به نوعی بگیرم، پس خواهشن مثل بچه های هفت و هشت ساله رفتار نکنید و اگر حرفی (علمی،با ارزش)برای گفتن ندارید پستی هم نزنید.

موفق باشید،
MIDOSE

----------


## alireza-karandish

سلام
امیدوارم مفهوم team work برای ما جا بیفته تا ما دچار بحث های انحرافی نشیم.
یه پروژه خوب از یک ذهن خوب و فعال بیرون می اد.
خرد جمعی بهتر از خرد فردی و در ضمن سرعت خروجی چندین برابر.
امید وارم از این حس هستم هستم در بیایم و کم کم به فکر هستیم هستیم باشیم
موفق و موید باشید

----------


## nabeel

ضمن سلام به مدیریت بخش آقای MIDOSE 
ضمن تشکر از شما و عذر خواهی بابت انحراف پیش اومده , لطف کنید اگه نیازی هست مطالب تاپیک من رو ویرایش و یا حذف کنید ولیکن :




> امیدوارم که مطلب من آف تاپیک نبوده باشه ( فکر کنم شده ! ) در صورتی که هست لطفاً مدیر بخش زحمت حذفش رو بکشند


مجدداً ازتون خواهش میکنم که در صورتی که نیازی هست مطالب رو حذف بفرمایید و یا شفاف  اعلام کنید تا حذفشون کنم




> ساندویچ نیم متری 60 سانتی ، سیستم عامل ایرانی،اش، لوبیا و عدس،انیشتن،بقال سرکوچه...


مصداق این مثالها چندان سخت نیست , و ضمناً ریشه ای در حرفهای خاله زنکی نداره ( اگه داره قطعاً باید حذف بشه ) ( اگر بود باید در مورد دوستانی که از این مطالب تشکر کرده بودن , شک کرد )

ساندویچ نیم متری : نماد ایده های جدید توی بازاره ( که غالباً از ذهن نخبه ها بیرون میاد )
سیستم عامل ایرانی : نماد نهایت آمال برنامه نویسان نخبه ایرانیه ( وصد البته شکم سیر )
لوبیا : نماد قوت لا یموت ایرانیه
انیشتن : نماد کسی که در حیطه علمی خودش تا تهش رو رفته ( منه نوعی که تا چند وقت پیش توی تلفظ اسمشون مشکل داشتم ) ( اگه الان بودن ممکن بود برنامه نویس میشدن )
بقال سرکوچه : دقیقاً در نقطه مقابل انیشتن قرار داره ولیکن با یک اختلاف ( انیشتن بی پول بود و زندگی ساده ای داشت )
.... :  نماد اینه که بقیه حرفها حتماً خاله زنکی بوده




> به هر حال برخی مواقع واقعیتهای زندگی چرت و پرت به نظر میاد !


دوباره عرض میکنم , به قطع دوستانی که سرد و گرم این وادی رو چشیدن , مطلب من رو درک میکنن و صد البته نه کسانی که تنها در چهار چوب فروم فعالیت دارن




> خواهشن سعی کنید گویا صحبت کنی


تصور میکنم برنامه نویسی خیلی سخت تر از درک مطالبی باشه که به صورت مثالهای ملموس ارائه شده

ولیکن صحبتی مجدد با دوستی که گفتگو رو شروع کرده بودن ( بحث کار خوبی نیست )
توصیه های جدید :
برنامه نویسی شغل خوب وپر درآمدیه
به دور و بر خودتون خوب نگاه کنید , به قطع برنامه نویسهایی که همه حسرت مال و اموالشون رو دارن , زیاد می بینید
کار خیلی راحتیه , رقابت در این بازار معنی نداره , هر نرم افزاری که امروز بنویسی , به قطع تا سالهای سال هیچ کسی نمیتونه از ایده شما کپی برداری کنه , اصولاً توی این رشته کپی برداری جایی نداره و برای بقیه برنامه نویسها افت داره که کپی برداری کنن .
درسته که فروشنده یه دونه سی دی از شما میخره , ولی به قطع پول تمام 1000 نسخه ای رو که رایت کرده به حساب شما واریز میکنه ( حالا ممکنه که شما خودتون نخواید به اون شماره حسابتون سر بزنید , مشکل خودتونه نه فروشنده )

و درنهایت مدیریت محترم بخش MIDOSE عزیز
گفتگوی پیش روی شما منحرف نیست , واقعیتهاست , لطفاً در صورتی که واقعیت نیست تاپیکهای بنده رو حذف بفرمایید . ( حالا اگر واقعیتها , نماد خاله زنکی شده ... )
پست پایانی اینجانب جهت شرکت در این گفتگو
موفق باشید

----------


## alawiala

اتفاقا حرفهای  nabeel  عزیز حرف دل من بود من چند سال که برنامه نویسی تا تحلیل و غیره انجام داده ام حالا دیگه واقعا پیر شدم خواهشا دوستانی نظر بدن که چند سالی در این حرفه کسب معیشت کرده باشند زن و بچه داشته باشند نه اینکه دانشجو یا مجرد باشد 
من هم وقتی مجرد بودم درآمد برنامه نویسی من برام خیلی زیاد بود ولی وقتی ادم متاهل میشه و باید همه خرجها را ازجیب خودش بده اونوقت داستان فرق می کنه
باور کنید من از برنامه نویسی لذتی بی پایان می برم و همیشه عشق من برنامه نویسی هست و خواهد بود ولی به مرور زمان با واقعیتهایی روبرو می شوید که باید بپذیرید 
نبودن قانون کپی رایت - افت شدید بیشتر شرکتها - پایین بودن سطح حقوق برنامه نویسان نسبت به زحماتشون - نبودن امنیت سرمایه گذاری در نرم افزار - نبودن بازار متنوع نرم افزاری بیشتر شرکتها فقط سیستمهای مالی و حسابداری و پورتال وب کار می کنند هیچ تنوعی در پروژه های نرم افزاری وجود ندارد
من یه مثال می زنم
من 7 سال تمام روی همین وب و حسابداری و غیره کار کردم  خوب نتیجه این است که در این زمینه حرفه ای شدم ولی همیشه باید اطلاعاتم را بروز کنم تا در این صحنه بمانم در غیر این صورت فسیل می شم و بدرد نخور
اما یک حسابدار بعد از 7 سال اگر مثل من زحمت بکشه مسلما الان حداقل 2 برابر من حقوق می گیره ونیازی نداره که همیشه اطلاعات خود را اپدیت کنه
اینها عینا با چشم خودم در چندین جا دیدم

 :خیلی عصبانی: خواهشا فکر بد نکنید خودم می رم کتکم نزنید :افسرده:  :افسرده:  :متعجب:

----------


## MIDOSE

> گفتگوی پیش روی شما منحرف نیست , واقعیتهاست


بنده جواب شما رو در پست 8 دادم و اگر قرار بود پاک بشه تا حالا پاکش کرده بودم، به احترام این که شما هم به گونه ای دیگر نظرتون را بیان کردید پستتون از دید من مشکلی نداشت، ولی تذکر دادم که سعی کنید از مثال های بهتر استفاده کنید در اینجا:



> درک مطلب و تعمیم دادنش به این شکل چیزی جز گیج تر شدن کاربر نداره.


پس فکر نمی کنم دیگر جای بحثی بمونه و امیدوارم سوئ تفاهم پیش اومده بر طرف شده باشه.




> نماد خاله زنکی شده ...


مطمئنن در پست 10 می تونید متوجه بشید طرف حساب بنده کیست و مربوط به متن شما نیست.

پس دوستان لطف کنند بحث رو ادامه بدهند.

موفق باشید،
MIDOSE

----------


## Esikhoob

من هم معتقدم آدم با یک چیز که میخواد حال کند (برنامه نویسی) ، نباید به عنوان درآمد به آن نگاه کند . شما حالتان را بکنید ، اگر واقعا حال کنید ، پول خودش میآید.
من همیشه وقتی رئیسمان (من هم کار نرم افزار میکنم) ، میگوید که چرا کار نمی کنید ، چرا فلان چیز را درست نکرده اید ، پیش خودم میگم اینارو نگاه کنید ، آیا گناه ما این بوده که "نمی خواهیم بیشتر از این لذت ببریم".

البته همه اینها ایده آل است و در عمل من هم دچار وسواس در برنامه نویسی ، متحمل فشار برای سریعتر درست کردن نرم افزار میشوم و این لذتش را کم میکند ، ولی سعی میکنم وسواس را کم کنم و همینطور زیر بار فشار سرعت کار  نروم.

من از دوستان که نکات منفی برنامه نویسی را گفتند تعجب میکنم ، آیا فکر میکنند کارها و مشاغل دیگر هیچ مشکلی ندارد.

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> من 7 سال تمام روی همین وب و حسابداری و غیره کار کردم خوب نتیجه این است که در این زمینه حرفه ای شدم ولی همیشه باید اطلاعاتم را بروز کنم تا در این صحنه بمانم در غیر این صورت فسیل می شم و بدرد نخور
> اما یک حسابدار بعد از 7 سال اگر مثل من زحمت بکشه مسلما الان حداقل 2 برابر من حقوق می گیره ونیازی نداره که همیشه اطلاعات خود را اپدیت کنه


لطفاً پاسخ اين جمله فوق رو بديد

----------


## alimokhlesi

همه نمی تونن بیل گیتس یا .... بشن. این مسئله تو همه رشته ای صدق می کنه. یکسری هستن که با خلاقیت کار کردن و همه مشکلاتی که پیش روی منو شما هست و برطرف کردن و به جاهای خوبی رسیدن. عده ای هم که تعداد غالب و تشکیل میدن نتونستن . تو همه رشته ای همینه. یکی سی سال کار مند می مونه و یکی بعد از سه سال تشکیلات کاری واسه خودش درست میکنه و پیشرفت می کنه. :)

----------


## alawiala

بنده منظور obalitjoOon را نفهمیدم ولی می خوام به همه دوستان بگم هدف بنده جنگ نیست اصلا من ادم نفهمی هستم 
فزض کنید یک مبتدی بیچاره و درمانده هستم خوب این فرد مبتدی می خواهد از افراد با تجربه در این زمینه سوال کنه .من یه متال واقعی می زنم تا دوستان بهتر بفهمند
پدر بنده چند سال پیش بیمار شد و به مدت 4 ماه در منزل بود چون کارش آزاد بود از طریق تلفن و شاگردانش کار را اداره می کرد ولی من برنامه نویس اگر همچین حالتی برام پیش بیاد که باید بیکار بشم
مسله مهمتر بنده خیلی از دوستان برنامه نویس دیدم( که بنده در مقابل انها هیچی نیستم ) متاسفانه بعد از چند سال تغییر شغل دادن و رفتن سراغ کارهای دیگه مثلا 2 از دوستان که فارغ التحصیل امریکا هستند و هر دوتا از نخبگان برنامه نویسی بودن حالا رفتند سراغ شبکه و کارهای مدیریت شبکه ها چون می گن برنامه نویسی تو این مملکت بدرد نمی خوره 
خوب من هم ترسیدم . توی اینترنت خیلی جستجو کردم خوب جاهای مختلف دیدم که خیلی برنامه نویس ناراضی دیدم در حالی که مشاغل دیگه این موارد کمتر بود 
هدفم ایجاد یاس نیست خودم عاشق برنامه نویسی هستم هدف این بود که این مساله را مطرح کنم تا دوستان راه حلهای و راهنمایی های حرفه ای بدهند ولی متاسفانه بعضی دوستان بزرگوار بحث را به تنش کشیدن 
حواهشا و برادرانه تقاضا می کنم کارشناسانه و حرفه ای بحث را ادامه دهیم تا در نهایت استنتاج منطقی حاصل شود
با تشکر از همگی دوستان

دوستان مقاله های این لینک را بخوانند من از طریق جستجو پیداش کردم
http://hajloo.wordpress.com/2009/08/27/programming-age/
http://farasun.wordpress.com/2009/04...d-your-future/
http://www.sa-mousavi.com/15-%d8%af%...d8%a7/#more-32

----------


## SilverLearn

با سلام به دوستان گرام من هم چند سالي هست كه برنامه نويسي رو شروعع كردم ولي با يك سوال شما موافق نيستم2-فکر می کنید تا چه زمانی می توانید برنامه نویس باشیدبرنامه نويسي هيچ محدوديتي نداره و شما در تمام زمينه ها از جمله گرافيك كه علمي پايان ناپذيره مي تونيدادامه بديد و همينطور كه يكي از دوستان اشاره كردند بايد يك شغل جانبي باشهموفق و پايدار باشيد

----------


## Mamdos

چون ورود به برنامه‌نویسی نسبت به شغل‌های دیگه آسون‌تره (هر بچه دبیرستانی‌ای می‌تونه تو خونه‌شون به کمک یه رایانه‌ی شخصی و یه اتصال اینترنت، یه کاربرد وب قابل استفاده بنویسه)، طبیعتاً برنامه‌نویسان نسبت به شغل‌های دیگر رقبای بیشتری دارند، بنابراین طبیعیه که به طور متوسط دستمزدشون و کلاً راحتی‌شون کمتر از شغل‌های دیگه باشه.

به نظر بنده راهش اینه که توی برنامه‌نویسی، کاری بکنیم یا مهارت‌هایی به دست بیاریم که هر کسی نمی‌تونه به دست بیاره (مثلاً سعی کنیم با بهره‌وری و سرعت یا کیفیت بیشتری نسبت به بقیه برنامه بنویسیم یا دید الگوریتمی قوی‌ای پیدا کنیم یا در حوزه‌های سختی مثل برنامه‌نویسی در سطح سیستم عامل که کمتر کسی سراغش می‌رود قوی شویم)، یا پشتکار ویژه‌ای از خودمون نشون بدیم که از بقیه‌ی برنامه‌نویسان دیده نمی‌شه. اینجوری می‌شه اثر «زیاد بودن رقیب» رو خنثی کرد. برای ایده گرفتن می‌شه به برنامه‌نویس‌های موفق و مشهور خارجی نگاه کرد (احتمالاً نمونه‌های ایرانیش هم هستند ولی معروف نمی‌شوند و کسی نمی‌شناسدشون).
البته همه‌ی این‌ها در صورتیه که بخوایم در حوزه‌ی «برنامه‌نویسی» باقی بمونیم، و به جایش وارد مهندسی نرم‌افزار، مدیریت یا زمینه‌های دیگه نشویم.

----------


## Microname

با سلام
مشکل ما ایرانی ها اینه که همه چیز رو به چشم پول می بینیم ، به چشم business می بینیم!
تا میگیم فلان چیز اول میگن توش پول هست یا نه ، کسانی هم می شناسم که سنشان برای برنامه نویسی بالا بود و پول خوبی هم در می آورند(کارخانه دار!) ولی از بیرون یه چیزی شنیدند و میخواستند که برنامه نویسی یاد بگیرن ، فکر می کنید برای چی؟؟ برای علاقه! خیر- بنده توجیه شان کردم که...
تا وقتی که این تفکر باشه پیشنهاد من به این دوستان که این راه رو ادامه ندند! تو ایران کار واسطه گری حرف اول رو میزنه و بعد از مدتی که تو این کار بودی و تشکیلاتی راه انداختی آنوقت هم میتونی تو خونه بنشینی و تو هر کاری بودی با شاگردات کار رو راه بندازی!

این جور بحث ها جز اینکه بار منفی و غم غصه داشته باشه چیزه دیگه ای نیست! تا اینجا تایپیکها رو که خوندم ، الان من اینجوریم: :گریه:  :افسرده: 
 چون کسی که نونش تو روغنه که اینجا نمیاد! کسی که نگران شغلش هست میاد اینجا.
چون اعتقادات هم متفاوت هست به نتیجه ای هم نخواهیم رسید! مثلا بنده اعتقاد به کیفیت  درآمد دارم (منظورم همان برکت است) و به کمیت اهمیتی نمی دم.  روزی ما و برکت پول هم یکسان است یعنی بنده این شغل رو انتخاب کنم و یا شغل دیگه در اصل برکت پولم همان است و فقط در کمیت پول تغییر ایجاد کردم.
این توصیه از طرف من رو داشته باشید: فکر تجاری رو بزارید کنار(برای برنامه نویسی)، اگه به فکر پول هستید برنامه نویسی رو بگذارید کنار.  این رو از من داشته باشید : هر کاری که انجام میدهید اگر با علاقه انجام بدید و  اون کاررو دوست داشته باشید آنوقت اون کاربرای شما *برکت* آور است. مثال: معلم ها رو بنگرید!
خودم این رویه رو پیش گرفتم و خدا رو شکر، بنا به علاقه ام کارم هم بد نیست(روزی دست خداست نه دست عقلم و یا فکرم) و اگه بر میگشتم به عقب باز همین کار رو انتخاب میکردم. :قلب: 

در ضمن قبلا یه جایی مطالعه کردم چون قدیمیه منبعش  خاطرم نیست بهترین شغل دنیا شغل برنامه نویسی انتخاب شده و بعد شغل وکالت و...
موفق باشید.

----------


## MIDOSE

به دوستی که در مورد مقایسه ی بین حسابداری و برنامه نویسی انجام داد حتمن توصیه می کنم به مشاغل دیگر حتمن یک نظری داشته باشند.

اول باید از این مسئله اگاه باشیم که در دنیای کار همیشه بهترین ها موفقند و کسانی که تمایل به گوشه نشینی و ترس از ریسک پذیری دارند همیشه باید شاهد پیشرفت دیگران باشند و بیشتر در اعماق فراموشی و انزوا فرو بروند.

کسی که راهی را شروع می کنه باید اونقدر در مسیری که داره طی می کنه صبور و مصمم باشه تا با مسائل و چیزهایی که در مسیرش می بینه دچار لغزش نشه.

بله اگر این زحمتی را که شما می گی یک پزشک می کشید الان ده برابر یک حسابدار پول در می اورد ولی دلیلی بر این نمی شه که من برم پزشک بشم و بالعکس زحمتی که شما گفتی را اگر یک تراشکار یا یک ریخته گر می کشید احتمالن بعد از هفت سال ارزش پولی که به دست می اورد نسبت به هفت سال پیش حتی کمتر هم بود.

قبلنم گفتم، همیشه کسی موفقه که بدونه می خواد چی کار کنه و چی می خواد بدست بیاره.

 تنن بام اگه اشتباه نکنم الان 65 سالشه(خدا بهش بیشتر عمر بده) و قطعن همگی شاهد زبردستی و مهارت این ادم در امر اموزش بودیم و هستیم.

اجازه بدید به هاوکینگ انگیلیسی اشاره کنم، حتمن همگی اون شخص فلجی که حتی قادر به حرف زدن نیست و کاملن فلجه(به جز انگشت دست چپش اگه اشتباه نکنم)را می شناسید و شاید بدونید که چه فعالیت های فوق العاده عجیبی را انجام داده،توصیه می کنم داستان زندگیش را بخونید.

هاوکینگ در بیست سالگی تقریبن فلج شد و بسیار داستان های زندگی مشابه...

بهتون حق می دم که برای اینده نگران باشید و قطعن این مسئله طبیعی هست ولی دلیلی برای گوشه نشینی و *ترس* از اینده به هیچ وجه نیست.

ایا در این راه فقط برنامه نویسی باید کرد؟ پس پیشرفت چی؟ هدف و پیشرفت توسط ذهن و وسعت دید ما تعیین می شه، یعنی کار وب فقط برنامه نویسی؟ ایده و طرح دادن، بررسی و تحقیق چی؟

منم مثل شما دارم فعالیت می کنم و تقریبن امروزه همگی در زیر مخارج زندگی تحت فشار هستیم ولی اگه دید و ذهنیت درستی داشته باشید مطمئن باشید کلماتی مثل پیشرفت در ایران دیگر جوک نخواهد بود.

به دوستان که تمایل به ورود در این رشته را دارند توصیه می کنم اگر فاقد صفاتی مثل کنجکاوی و ریسک پذیری هستید زیاد امیدی به پیشرفت نداشته باشید.




> روزی دست خداست نه دست عقلم و یا فکرم


بله این صحبت شما درست، ولی می دونید این طرز فکر یه جورایی ضد پیشرفت هست. قطعن همون خدا با توجه به سعی و تلاشتون بهتون جواب می ده، کسی که سال ها شب نخوابیده و همیشه با کمبود خواب مواجه بوده و حتی سلامتی خودش را به خطر انداخته(خطر مرگ کبد و...) تا پیشرفت کنه با کسی که دوغ و دشو براش فرقی نداشته مطمئنن فرق داره.

البته بازم می گم به هیچ وجه منکر سختی فعالیت در اوضاع امروز نیستم ولی دلیلی برای نشستن و نرسیدن به اهداف هم نمی بینم.

موفق باشید،
MIDOSE

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

> این جور بحث ها جز اینکه بار منفی و غم غصه داشته باشه چیزه دیگه ای نیست! تا اینجا تایپیکها رو که خوندم ، الان من اینجوریم:


سلام،
 این بار منفی از کجا میاد؟ این بار منفی رو با جملاتی مثل جمله زیر از خودمون ساتع می کنیم:



> مشکل ما ایرانی ها اینه که همه چیز رو به چشم پول می بینیم ، به چشم business می بینیم!


خوب پس ما سعی کنیم اینطور نباشیم تا دیگران در آینده نگن مشکل ما ایرانی ها این هست و اون هست. و از این جور جملات مأیوس کننده هم استفاده نکنیم. اینگونه جملات که معمولاً هم جمع بسته می شود شامل حال همه میشه که نتیجه اش بروز دادن همان بار منفی از جانب کاربران در تاپیک هست.

حالا بگذریم...

اما در مورد برنامه نویسی. به نظر من اگر در پروژه ها همه فازهای یک پروژه که از جمع آوری اطلاعات شروع میشه تا آخرش که پشتیبانی هست به جناب برنامه نویس محول نشه، بله من از برنامه نویسی راضی هستم.

در بسیاری از پروژه ها به همین گونه هست. به این دلیل که از ابتدا کارهای گروهی به صورت تک نفره انجام میشده و یا در گروه همه کارها به دوش یک نفر بوده (عمده پروژه های دانشجویی). آنوقت یک نفر هم باید تجزیه و تحلیل میکرد هم برنامه نویسی میکرد. اگر کارها به درستی تقسیم بشه افراد هم از کار خودشون لذت می برند و هم راندمان کار افزایش پیدا می کنه.
حتی در بسیاری از مواقع دیده میشه که اصطلاحاً کار به کاردان سپرده نشده، یا نقش افراد در گروه مشخص نیست، یا دخالت در کارهای همدیگر مشاهده میشه که همه اینها باعث میشه تا عدم رضایت از شغل یا وظایف در افراد به وجود بیاد.

پس رضایت از برنامه نویسی بستگی به شرایط محیطی دارد شما در آن مشغول به کار هستید. اگر وظایف تقسیم شده باشد، اگر افراد مسؤلیت پذیر باشند، اگر مدیریت دقیقی بر روی کارهای افراد وجود داشته باشد، اگر افراد در کار یکدیگر دخالت نکنند، و اگر به اندازه کاری که انجام می دهم مزد دریافت کنم، بله از برنامه نویس شدن راضی هستم.

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> مشکل ما ایرانی ها اینه که همه چیز رو به چشم پول می بینیم ، به چشم business می بینیم!


عجب!



> این جور بحث ها جز اینکه بار منفی و غم غصه داشته باشه چیزه دیگه ای نیست!


برداشت شماست.



> فکر تجاری رو بزارید کنار(برای برنامه نویسی)، اگه به فکر پول هستید برنامه نویسی رو بگذارید کنار.


شما همیشه فی سبیل الله کار می کنید؟



> هر کاری که انجام میدهید اگر با علاقه انجام بدید و  اون کاررو دوست داشته باشید آنوقت اون کاربرای شما *برکت* آور است.


درسته اما ربطی به جمله قبلیش نداشت



> اول باید از این مسئله اگاه باشیم که در دنیای کار همیشه بهترین ها موفقند و کسانی که تمایل به گوشه نشینی و ترس از ریسک پذیری دارند همیشه باید شاهد پیشرفت دیگران باشند و بیشتر در اعماق فراموشی و انزوا فرو بروند.


دقیقا این حرف درسته و باهاش موافقم. مثال های مختلفی براش وجود داره. مثل استاد دانشگاهی که ۲۵ سال هست از یک مرجع استفاده می کنه و استاد دانشگاهی که مدام در حال یادگیری نرم افزارهای مختلف مربوط به کارش و لینک ها و کتاب ها و ....
یا کارگری که تو کارخونه کار می کنه و علاقه ای به پیشرفت نداره. چون از این می ترسه که سرپرست بشه و با مدیر بخش سروکله بزنه. مدیر بخش بشه با مدیریت سروکله بزنه و مدیر بشه برای اینکه باید پاسخگوی هیات مدیره باشه. پس تصمیم می گیره که ثابت بمونه و قانع.

شما باید ایده داشته باشید. همیشه باید نوآوری انجام بدید. پروژه جدیدی داشته باشید که کسی انجام نداده باشه (حالا حوصله فکر کردن ندارید با شماست) همیشه باید یه طرح نو داشته باشید. باید روحیه کارافرینانه داشته باشید.
یه نفر سوپر مارکت می زنه و ۳۰ سال همون جور می مونه و سر همون کوچه یه سوپر مارکتیه دیگه وجود داره که بعد ۵ سال بزرگترین فروشگاه های زنجیره ای ایران رو صاحب میشه.
یه نفر تو زیر زمین خونش و با ماشین ژیان ترشی می فروشه و الان بزرگترین کارخونه ساخت ترشی و سس و غیره رو تو خاورمیانه داره.
یه نفر یه ایده می ده و روزنامه همشهری رو کنار می زنه و istgah رو می سازه.
یه نفر تا آخر عمر با تاکسی کار می کنه و راننده تاکسی می مونه و یه نفر با یک ایده میاد سیستم تاکسی سرویس بانوان رو مطرح می کنه و ادامه داستان.
یه نفر که یک گل فروشی داشته میاد و یک eshop راه می ندازه و به تمام ایران گل می فرسته.
شما چه ایده ای دارید؟؟ چه کار می کنید که هزینه تمام شده پروژه تون کم بشه؟ چه کار می کنید که مدیریت زمان بهتری داشته باشید؟
همه چیز که عشق و عاشقی و من خسته نمی شم و من زندگیم برنامه نویسیه و اینها نیست که.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام برنامه نویسی چیز خوبیه , به شرطی که منبع درآمد مستقیمت نباشه ( جانبی باشه )


سلام.
اگر برنامه نویسی منبع درآمد جانبی شما باشه، اونوقت وقت میذارید تا دو تا کتاب بخونید که بتونید کار رو اصولی انجام بدید؟ شما برای کار اصلی خودتون زمان نمیذارید که اونو فنی و از بیخ و بن بطور اصولی انجام بدید، (منظورم شمای نوعی هستش)، اونوقت میخواهید برای یک کار جانبی بشینید مطلب بخونید و کار کنید؟ خیر! اینطوری نیست... اینطوری کار اصلیتون رو هم نمیتونید درست انجام بدید و ...

موفق باشید.

----------


## aminvb

به نظر من بايد روي يك كار تمركز كرد تا توي اون كار موفق بود وپيشرفت كرد

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> با سلام مشکل ما ایرانی ها اینه که همه چیز رو به چشم پول می بینیم ، به چشم business می بینیم


سلام. یواشتر برید با هم بریم...




> تا میگیم فلان چیز اول میگن توش پول هست یا نه


خوب بنده خدا، اگه همیشه مجانی کار کنی، یکی دیگه باید بیاد جمع و جورت کنه! چون تا اونجایی که اطلاع دارم همه آدمها (جدا از اینکه حرفه اشون برنامه نویسی هست یا خیر) باید به طریقی شکم خودشون و خانواده اشون رو سیر کنن. اگه قرار وقت بذارید و کاری انجام بدید و آخرش هم پولی به جیب نزنید، شکمتون چطوری سیر میشه؟؟؟




> تو ایران کار واسطه گری حرف اول رو میزنه و بعد از مدتی که تو این کار بودی و تشکیلاتی راه انداختی آنوقت هم میتونی تو خونه بنشینی و تو هر کاری بودی با شاگردات کار رو راه بندازی!


یعنی کار شرافتمندانه خودمون رو رها کنیم و به شغل شریف دلالی بپردازیم تا پولی به جیب بزنیم و بعدش دوباره ... ما بالاخره نفهمیدیم که باید دنبال پول باشیم یا نه...




> مثلا بنده اعتقاد به کیفیت  درآمد دارم (منظورم همان برکت است) و به کمیت اهمیتی نمی دم.


اگه خدایی نکرده صاحب خونه اتون اسباب و اساس منزلتون رو بریزه وسط خیابون، اونوقت به کمیت هم اهمیت میدید! من با بخشی از حرفتون موافقم، پولی که بدست میارید (از هر راهی) باید پاک و بدون آزار و اذیت و پایمال کردن حقوق دیگران بدست بیاد اما میزانش هم مهمه. مگه اینکه غارنشین باشید و از دنیا بریده باشید...




> این توصیه از طرف من رو داشته باشید: فکر تجاری رو بزارید کنار(برای برنامه نویسی)، اگه به فکر پول هستید برنامه نویسی رو بگذارید کنار.


اما توصیه من اینه که هر کاری رو *خوب و شرافتمندانه* انجام بدید. کاری که پول بیشتری داره و زندگی بهتری رو برای شما و خانواده اتون میتونه به ارمغان بیاره انجام بدید. اگر اینکارو نکنید، نعمت بزرگ خداوند رو که عقل باشه نادیده گرفته اید و خوب، فرجام این کار هم روشنه.




> این رو از من داشته باشید : هر کاری که انجام میدهید اگر با علاقه انجام بدید و  اون کاررو دوست داشته باشید آنوقت اون کاربرای شما برکت آور است. مثال: معلم ها رو بنگرید!


حرفتون درسته، اما مثالتون 100% اشتباهه. جسارتا چرا فرهنگیان چند وقت پیش غاطی کرده بودن؟ بخاطر حقوق و دستمزدهاشون نبود؟؟؟




> روزی دست خداست نه دست عقلم و یا فکرم


عجب! پس فرقی بین کسیکه با توکل بخدا و بکمک عقل و فکرش کاری رو انجام میده با کسیکه  بخدا توکل میکنه و بدون خرد کاری رو انجام میده وجود نداره... خیر! اینطور نیست!!! خدا میگه تو حرکت کن، منم بهت برکت میدم. حالا دیگه دست شماست که بدون فکر از وسط خیابون رد بشید و ماشین بهتون بزنه، بترکید، یا با یه ذره بینش از روی پل عابر عبور کنید و به سلامت به اون دست خیابون برسید. قرآن رو باز کنید، همش نوشته "افلا تعقلون؟"

----------


## Esikhoob

> .... کسی که سال ها شب نخوابیده و همیشه با کمبود خواب مواجه بوده و حتی سلامتی خودش را به خطر انداخته(خطر مرگ کبد و...) تا پیشرفت کنه با کسی که دوغ و دشو براش فرقی نداشته مطمئنن فرق داره.
> 
> 
> MIDOSE


بله اون کسی که برای برنامه نویسی سلامتش را به خطر انداخته آخرش برنامه نویس میشه ولی مریض

----------


## mehdi_turbo

آخر مهندسی!
شاید خیلی از مردم ندانند، ولی ما برنامه‌نویس‌های ایرانی که می‌دانیم. اغلب ما به تنهایی برنامه‌نویسی می‌کنیم. بعضی‌ها فکر می‌کنند شرکت‌های نرم‌افزاری ایرانی قاعدتا محصولاتشان را به صورت تیمی تولید می‌کنند. بین خودمان باشد! در بیشتر این شرکت‌ها، منهای چندتای آن‌ها که شرکت‌های بزرگی هستند - البته نه همه آن‌هایی که فقط هیکل بزرگ کرده‌اند - به‌رغم وجود چندین نفر کارمند، بازهم برنامه‌نویس و مغز متفکر یکی است. اگر آن یک نفر از شرکت برود، شرکت می‌خوابد! سورس‌کد یعنی آقای فلانی! داکیومنت 1 کجاست؟ توی مغز همان آقای فلانی! تحلیلگر سیستم کیست؟

همان آقای فلانی! و طراحی بانک اطلاعاتی؟ چه جالب! باز هم همان آقای فلانی! مسئول پشتیبانی و رفع اشکال مشتری چه کسی است؟ دیگر نمی‌گویم! پس بقیه چه‌کاره‌اند؟ بقیه عبارتند از تایپیست، اپراتور، منشی، گرافیست، مدیر شرکت، معاون، بازاریاب، بازهم بازاریاب، یک بازاریاب دیگر، حسابدار، مسئول فروش، تکنسین شرکت، پیک شرکت و البته این فهرست را می‌توان همین‌طور ادامه داد. یقیناً ما به این افراد در شرکت نیاز داریم ولی تیم برنامه‌نویسی کجاست؟ واقعاً ما چه استعداد فوق‌العاده‌ای در تأسیس و مدیریت یک شرکت نرم‌افزاری داریم! بسیار خوب! با این اوصاف معلوم است که چرا کیفیت نرم‌افزارهای اغلب شرکت‌های ایرانی از سطح معینی بالاتر نمی‌رود و چرا سورس‌کد اغلب نرم‌افزارهایی که می‌نویسیم ایراد دارد.

چرا بسیاری از شرکت‌های نرم‌افزاری به روش‌های اصولی مهندسی نرم‌افزار پایبندی کمی دارند؟ واقعیت این است که گاهی مشکلات اقتصادی آن‌ها را مجبور می‌کند تیم نخبه خود را به حداقل برسانند. ولی منصف باشیم! خیلی وقت‌ها شیطنت اصلی زیر سر همان آقای فلانی است. خیلی از برنامه‌نویسان ایرانی دوست دارند تنها نخبه تیم خود باشند و پروژه‌ها را به شیوه <کلید در دست> جلو ببرند. چرا این‌طوری است؟ شاید به دیگر بروبچه‌های شرکت اعتماد نداریم. بعضی وقت‌ها دلایل اقتصادی دارد. می‌خواهیم فقط خودمان پولدار شویم. البته کار تولیدی در ایران بازده کمی دارد. از آن گذشته، فرهنگ رعایت کپی‌رایت نرم‌افزار و محصولات فکری در ایران ضعیف است و پشت قوانین اندکی هم که اخیراً تصویب شده، ضمانت اجرایی محکمی وجود ندارد. دلایل اخلاقی هم هست. در واقع نمی‌خواهیم اسرار کارمان را دیگران بدانند. شاید به این امید که اصطلاحاً <دست توی این کار زیاد نشود.> شاید هم می‌خواهیم نام و نشان و اعتباری برای خودمان به هم بزنیم.

گل‌بازی ساخت‌یافته با کد!
نمی‌خواهم شما را نصیحت کنم که بروید به صورت تیمی برنامه‌نویسی کنید. به فکرم رسید که شاید لازم باشد برای این شیوه برنامه‌نویسی، یعنی برنامه‌نویسی انفرادی، مدل و متدی بسازیم. وقتی در اینترنت گشتم، به خودم گفتم <ای بابا! ظاهراً این مشکل خیلی‌هاست.> ولی متأسفانه راه‌حل، مقاله، بحث و نظر در این زمینه اندک است. چون صنعت جهانی نرم‌افزار مایل نیست برای روش‌های اصولی و صحیح تولید نرم‌افزار آلترناتیوهای سست بنیاد به وجود بیاید و حق هم دارد. ولی اگر واقع‌بین باشیم، این متدولوژی‌های ساخت‌یافته و اصولی به کار ما نمی‌آیند. چون ما در اتمسفر و فضای کاری اساساً متفاوتی زندگی می‌کنیم. مشتریان ما به گونه دیگری هستند. فرهنگ اقتصادی مردم طور دیگری است و محصول فکری و نرم‌افزاری در این سرزمین معنا و مفهوم دیگری دارد. امیدوارم به زودی ما هم با تکیه بر اصول جهانی، به سمت برنامه‌نویسی تیمی و کار مهندسی برویم، ولی تا آن زمان چه؟

تا آن زمان ما نیاز به یک راه حل میانی داریم که به برنامه‌نویسان منفرد کمک کند خودشان کیفیت کارشان را بهبود ببخشند و به یک مدل، هم از نظر کسب‌وکار و هم از نظر فرآیند تکنیکی برنامه‌نویسی برسند. اغلب ما برنامه‌نویسان منفرد دلمان نمی‌خواهد به سمت کدنویسی کثیف (dirty code) برویم. شاید تاحدودی هم زور می‌زنیم از متدهای استاندارد برنامه‌نویسی شیء‌گرا پیروی کنیم، ولی کسی بالای سرمان نیست که مراقبمان باشد. حیف که مایل نیستم سورس‌کدهایم را مجانی نشانتان بدهم (!) ولی اگر می‌توانستید آن‌ها را ببینید، متوجه می‌شدید که به‌زعم خودم OOP کار کرده‌ام، ولی گویا بعضی جاها هم زیرآبی رفته‌ام! اغلب ما دلمان می‌خواهد راهی برای هزاران برنامه‌نویس منفرد و محروم از مزایای برنامه‌نویسی تیمی، وجود داشته باشد که آن‌ها را از این وضعیت بیرون بیاورد.

----------


## joker

یه حدیث از کتب قدیمی بدست اومده که توش از یه بزرگواری نقل شده :
* لذتی که در برنامه نویسی هست ، در عفو نیست* 
__________________________________________________

----------


## Ali_Mor

بعد از حدود 8 سال، هنوز هم وقتی برنامه ای که نوشتم - اجرا میشه - ذوق می کنم. این یعنی زندگی...

----------


## javadparvaresh

به نظرم اشخاصی که برنامه نویس می شن دو تا ایده دارن . 
1. اونایی که از رو علاقه برنامه نویس می شن . 
2. اونایی که فکر می کنن برنامه نویسی توش نونه . 

همین . 
من عاشق برنامه نویسی هستم . کار خیلی سختیه به نظرم . اما حالی و هیجان انگیز و گاهی خیلی خیلی خیلی خسته کننده .

----------


## mohammadi4net

شاید این که ما بدونیم چه نوع برنامه نویسی هستیم با رضایت شغلی رابطه مستقیم داشته باشه:

1. یک برنامه نویس حرفه ای (خلاق ، پشتکار زیاد، جدیت ،عاشق  برنامه نویسی ، بروزرسانی با سرعت علم کامپیوتر ،سخته؟ ولی شدنیه)
2. برنامه نویس معمولی (بدون ایده و ...)
3. برنامه نویس تازه کار
4. کپی پیستر( به شخصی می گویند که همه کدهه را از این ور و آنور کپی می کند و علاقه شدید به About برنامه دارد)
5. می خواهد برنامه نویس شود ( کلاس کاری و دهن پرکن بودن ، رقابت با اقوام و دوستان از نوع حسودانه)
6. اشتباهی برنامه نویس شده 
7. ....
به نظر من جواب افراد بالا باهم فرق داره، نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## majidmt

> بعد از حدود 8 سال، هنوز هم وقتی برنامه ای که نوشتم - اجرا میشه - ذوق می کنم. این یعنی زندگی...


این حرف دوستمون واقعا جالب بود. ولی منم با حرفای خیلی از دوستان که میگن برنامه نویسی درد سرش از درآمدش بیشتره موافقم و توی محیط کار(ادارات) زیاد برنامه نویسارو درک نمیکنن من چند وقت پیش یه برنامه تبدیل نوشتم (تبدیل یه فرمت متنی به فرمت متنی دیگه) وقتی مسولمون دید برنامه رو گفت همین (برنامه ساده بود و کار خودشو یعنی تبدیل را انجام میداد)!!! بدون اینکه بدونه داخلش چه خبره !!! ولی اگه من توی محیط کاری خودمونو میگم رفته بودم دنباله شبکه خیلی موفق تر میشدم من میگم کار برنامه نویسی انجام دادم می پرسن خوب با ISA یاد داری کار کنی!!! میپرسن با روتر چی بلدی کانفیگ کنی؟؟؟ ccna داری!!!! اصلا برنامه نویسی که هیچ واز دید مسولین کسی که شبکه یاد داره یعنی متخصص نه برنامه نویس ....
اینا نظر شخصی منه ولی بازم من عاشق برنامه نویسی هستم و به شخصه تیمی کار کردنو تجربه نکردم

----------


## kiuhnmgtrdcv

مهمترین چیز داشتن ایده هست
کسی بخواد مثل تراکتور کار کنه به جایی نمیرسه

----------


## nabeel

ضمن سلام

توی پست اولم نوشتم , پست پایانی , ولی اجازه بدید خلف وعده کنم و دوباره یه مطلب بنوسیم

*ایده* تعریف , شرایط و زمان خاصی داره و در عرصه IT با تمامی موارد دیگه فرق میکنه , در عرصه IT در صورت *منقضی* شدن یک ایده , تکرار اون نتایج جالبی رو به دنبال نداره ( البته باید خیلی خوش شانس باشید , که نتیجه *منفی* به بار نداشته باشه )
از قدیمی ترها بپرسید , زمانی شلوار چارلستون ( دم پا گشاد ) مد بود , بعد از گذشت نزدیک به 35 سال دوباره برای مدتی مد شدو اقبال خوبی رو هم برای فروشنده ها به همراه داشت !
شما فکر می کنید اگه الان *اولین* ویرایش Windows  , که *در زمان خودش برترین ایده* در عرصه کامپیوتر بود رو , برای فروش رایت کنید , چند تا نسخه میتونید بفروشید ( البته من یکیش رو میخرم , فقط جهت  *تجدید خاطرات* خوش اون زمان , که محیطش رو دوباره ببینم و *آیا* به همون اندازه ای که برای اولین بار دیدمش *هیجان زده* میشم و یا نه ! )

در خیلی از موارد دیگه ایده چندانی در خصوص ارتقاء نرم افزاری باقی نمونده !

به طور مثال در نرم افزار PhotoShop ما فرض میکنیم قابلیت X وجود داشته و قابلیت Y وجود نداره  و در نرم افزار PhotoImpact قابلیت Y وجود داره و قابلیت X وجود نداره , در نسخه های جدیدتر این نرم افزارها اضافه شدن قابلیت Y به PhotoShop و X به PhotoImpact رو* نمیشه اسمش رو ایده جدید گذاشت* , ایده ها ( یا در اینجا بهتره بگیم , *قابلیتها* ) وجود دارن , عمده تغییرات نرم افزاری جدید شرکتها , بهبود عملکرد و پاس و پاس کاری قابلیتهای موجود با همدیگه هستش
در اکثر مواقع :

*ایده <> قابلیت*
ارائه ایده جدید در عرصه IT معمولاً فوق العاده مشکله !
من تصور میکنم بعضی دوستان *ایده ای کاری* رو با *ایده نرم افزاری* تلاقی دادن 
در شهر X مردم از نرم افزار خرید و فروش استفاده میکنن , شما یه ایده کاری به کار میبرید و میرید اون رو در شهر Y هم عرضه میکنید ( اینو در جواب اون مثال سوپر مارکت عرض کردم )
در اینکه میانگین سنی دوستانی که توی این مبحث شرکت کردن زیر 27-26 ساله شک ندارم و در اینکه خیلی از این دوستان مجرد هستن اصلاً شک ندارم و در این که تعداد خیلی بیشتری از این دوستان درآمدشون مال خودشونه جای هیچ تردیدی برام نیست !
یه سری از این دوستان , مزدوج بشن ( به سلامتی ) بعد تشریف بارن اینجا و مجدداً نظر بدن ( انشائ ا.. تا اون زمان این تاپیک پار بر جا باشه )
از توی کیبورد کامپیوتر , سالی 6 مدل مانتو و 7 مدل کفش , بیرون نمیاد ( علتش اینه که توش جا نمیشه !! )
اگر هم بیرون نیاد , عمراً دیگه پول مهریه ای که به اجرا گذاشته شده در نمیاد ( البته خدا نکنه هیچ وقت به اجرا گذاشته بشه )
*بنده نگفتم برنامه نویسی درآمد نداره* , توصیه کردم *تکیه گاه اصلی* آینده  شغلیتون نباشه , بقالی باز کنید و لپ تاپتون هم کنارتون باشه , در نبود مشتری , برنامه بنویسید
و یا اینکه برید کارگری , وقتی اومدید خونه , در نبود خانمتون ( نکته اصلی همینه ) یه برنامه بنویسید

چند تا *نکته* رو در خصوص ایده بگم و اینکه باید چه مشخصه هایی داشته باشه تا بتونه سودهای کلانی که نصیب برخی آدمها کرده , نصیب شما هم بکنه :

*زمان اجرای پروژه* ( به صورت *مخفی و غیر علنی* )چه قدر بوده ؟ هر چی بیشتر بوده باشه شما زمان بیشتری برای درو کردن بازار دارید ,* از زمان عرضه علنی* , شمارش معکوس و دقیقه ای حضور رقیبی که شاید از شما بسیار قوی تر باشه شروع میشه .
*میزان دشواری* اجرای ایده شما چقدره ؟ *ایده ساده تر* در* زمان کمتری* شکسته میشه و توسط* افراد بیشتری* ( رجوع شود به ایده ساندویچ نیم متری )
ایده شما چقدر *هزینه* بر بوده ؟ ایده ای که هزینه کمتری برده , زودتر کپی برداری میشه چرا که *توان مالی افراد* بیشتری رو در بر میگیره و در وسع مالی افراد بیشتری قرار داره
ایده جدید شما چقدر مشمول *قوانین ریسکه* ؟ ایده ای با *درصد ریسک بالا* , احتمال حضور رقبا رو در *مراحل اولیه* کاهش میده , اون ایده تا زمان اطمینان از *پایین بودن ریسک* اون , معمولاً از گزند رقبا به دور میمونه 
ایده شما چه وسعتی رو در بر میگیره , آیا *منطقه ای* هستش و یا به طور مثال *جهانی* ؟
وسعت جغرافیایی بیشتر , برنامه نویسان بیشتری رو درگیر میکنه و متاسفانه به دلیل مطلبی که در ادامه توضیح داده شده , ایده شما در معرض خطر و کپی برداری سریعتری قرار میگیره . نرم افزاری که کاربردش فقط و فقط در ایرانی , کمتر مورد کپی برداری قرار میگیره , نسبت به نرم افزاری که در تمام دنیا قابلیت استفاده رو داره .
*یک واقعیت گریز ناپذیر وجود داره* ( حالا کسی میخواد قبول کنه , میخواد قبول نکنه ) *مجموع* سطح برنامه نویسی در ایران نسبت به کشورهایی مثل چین ( بالاخص ) , کلیه کشورهای بلوک شرق ( که واقعاً قوی هستند ) و برخی کشورهای اروپایی و کشور آمریکا *بسیار پایینتره*

*توضیح :* در ایران برنامه نویس نخبه وجود داره و کسی منکر اون نیست ولیکن وجودش به یکی از چند دلیل زیر :
تحصیل کرده خارج از کشور هستند ( پس جدای از ملیت , به نوعی ایرانی محسوب نمیشه چرا که تحت آموزش فرامرزی قرار گرفته , شاید همون فرد اگر در ایران آموزش میدید , بسیار در سطح پایینتری از وضعیت فعلیش قرار داشت , البته به قطع !! )
تحت تعلیم یه تحصیل کرده خارج بودن و حق استاد و شاگردی به درستی و تمام و کمال ادا شده 
خود شخص , پشت کار قابل توجهی در خصوص کسب آموزش از راه دور داشته , به طوری که منابع خارجی رو مرتباً رصد میکرده و نه رفرنسهای تاریخ گذشته داخلی ( همین الان توی دانشگاهها چی تدریس میشه )
............
*Team Work* در اکثریت پروژه های خارجی جا افتاده و *ذاتاً نمیتونن به صورت انفرادی کار کنن* , اونها به این درک رسیدن که یک دست صدا نداره , ولی متاسفانه اکثراً در ایران فقط *داعیه* اون رو داریم ( Team Work ما هم معمولاً فقط توی شعار دادنه !  حالا یا توی خیابون و یا توی فضای مجازی موجود )
این مشکل ریشه در *ساختار و سبک زندگی* ما داره , از بچگی یاد گرفتیم ( *جامعه* یادمون داده ) *آنچه را که برای خود می پسندی , برای دیگران نپسند !*
سیزده به در میشه , یه جای باحال پیدا میکنیم , ماشینو یه جوری پارک میکنیم که کسی دیگه نتونه بیاد اونجا و در نزدیک ما باشه , چرا که یاد نگرفتیم با هم حال کنیم
این چیزی بوده که من خلافش رو توی یکی دو سفر به اون ور آب دیدم به دفعات دیدم
اینا مثالهای کوچیکیه و جای مطرح کردنش اینجا نیست , فقط گقتم که Team Work در ایران فقط یه شعاره , همونطوری که یکی از دوستان گفتن , در غالب موارد *به ظاهر تیمی* ( از سبک و سیاق ایرانیش ) واژه *تیم معادل یک نفر خاص هستش* , و اگر در یک پروژه تیمی ایرانی !! اون یک نفر بره , اون روز , روزیه که *نه تو مانی و نه من* ( متاسفانه در برخی موارد اون یه نفر , برنامه نویسه هم نیست !!! رئیس اون مجموع هستش !  که فرق ماشین حساب رو با کامپیوتر نمیدونه و غالباً در حال بازی با *Solitare* هستش )

*مشکلات فروش نرم افزار :*

باور کنید فروش لوبیا خیلی *ساده* هستش ,* آدم گرسنه* *خودش* *میاد* و *میگه* , لوبیا داری ؟
*ولی در فروش نرم افزار :*
فرض میکنم تازه وارد بازار بشی  ( اینها تجربه های قبلی خودمه , یه جا رو تنت خالکوبی کن , به هر حال Tatoo مد شده , اینم یه مدلشه )
*میری* پیش مشتری ( در فروشهای حضوری ) *میشینی* کلی در مورد نرم افزارت *توضیح میدی* ( در واقع باید اول طرف رو *تحریک کنی* , دراون نیاز *ایجاد کنی* و *بگی* که یه چیزی *کم داره* ! و اول کلی بزنی توی سر روش کار فعلیش , فقط *مراقب* باشید طرف نزنه توی سرتون و از مغازش نندازه شما رو بیرون ! )
 بعد که *یه کم* ترغیب شد ( پولیتیکشه !! ) , میگه *چنده* , فرض میکنیم به *نصف قیمت* پیشنهادی اولیه شما *راضی شد* !
بعد میپرسه* خوب چه کار باید بکنم*  واونجا *میفهمه* که باید *کامپیوتر* داشته باشه !! که باز هم فرض میکنیم داره 
حالا میمونه اون _بخش اصلی_ که اونو با یک جوک مثال میزنم :

به یارو میگن کامپیوتر *بلدی* , میگه آره *بلدم* !
بهش میگن , خوب حالا کامپیوتر رو *روشن* کن ببینم ! 
میگه *بلدم* , البته *نه در این حد* !!!!!؟!
.............
بله درست حدس زدید , مهمترین بخش *آموزشه* , خیالتون تخت , عرق شما بیشتر توی همین مرحله در میاد و لاغیر !  یه خرج جدید هم براتون ایجاد شد , دو تا مام زیر بغل هم به خریدهای ماهانه قبلی خودتون اضافه کنید , میدونید که خیلی از مشتریها از فروشنده ای که بوی خوشی نداشته باشه , *خوششون نمیاد* .

ولی در مجموع برنامه نویسی کنید ( *به صورت جانبی* ) , کار خوبیه به دلایل زیر :

ذهنتون *فعالتر* ازقبل میشه
در *حل و تحلیل مشکلات* زندگی تاثیر *مثبت* میذاره
چند ساعتی رو با موجودی ( اجازه بدید به کامپیوتر بگم موجود ) سر میکنید که به دور از *غل و غش* هستش , فقط صفر و یک رو میفهمه , به دنبال این نیست حالت رو بگیره ( اگه میگیره , حتماً تو حالش رو گرفتی ) , هر چی که تو بگی انجام میده ولی فقط لازمه که بهش به صورت واضح بگی ازش چی میخوای
کم خرجه , غر نمیزنه ( انصافاً مدلهای جدیدش , شما دیگه صدای فنش رو هم نمی شنودید )
*در آمد هم داره* ولی نه به صورت *ثابت* , *متغیره* یه روز *کم* , یه روز *خوب* , ولی *احتمال* اینکه *زیاد* باشه کمه , ولی* کمک خرج* خیلی خوبیه ( هزینه دو تا مانتو و 3 جفت کفش و یک سفر زیارتی به عتبات عالیات خوش آب و هوای شمال رو میده ! )
*ولی مضراتی هم داره :*
مدیریت زمان رو در نظر داشته باشید , متاسفانه ( خودم رو عرض میکنم ) بسیاری مواقع گذر زمان رو پشت کامپیوتر احساس نمیکنم که همین امر ممکنه , حواشی ناخواسته ای رو ایجاد کنه که خصوصاً برای افراد متاهل مشکل ساز میشه , در بسیاری مواقع تا حل کامل یک مشکل از پشت کامپیوتر بلد نمیشم 
در حاشیه همین مطلب :
اگه متاهل هستید , اول ظرفها رو بشورید , بعد از کسب اجازه , برید پشت کامپیوترو هر وقت هم احضار شدید حتی اگه در حال اجرای *بزرگترین ایده قرن* هم بودید , کامپیوتر رو بدون *ذخیره کردن پروژه* از برق بکشید ( عدم از دست ندادن زمان ناشی از ذخیره شدن ) و برای خدمت گذاری به صورت پشتک وار به سمت عیال برید ( خانمها معمولاً این نوع حرکات رو دوست دارن !! )
متاسفانه , *برنامه نویسی حرفه ای* ( فول تایم ) روی اخلاقیات شما , به مرور زمان تاثیر منفی میذاره ( رجوع شود به موضع غل و غش )

خداییش Ali_Mor خوب گفته که :



> بعد از حدود 8 سال، هنوز هم وقتی برنامه ای که نوشتم - اجرا میشه - ذوق می کنم. این یعنی زندگی...


خداییش , اگه دور و بر خودمون رو هم نگاه کنیم خوب جمله هایی پیدا میشه .

امیدوارم تونسته باشم یه مقدار کاملتر از دفعه قبل توضیح داده باشم

و امیدوارم مدیر بخش بپذیرند که در برخی مواقع ارائه مثالهایی خارج از محیط برنامه نویسی , بر روی دریافت بهتر موضوع تاثیر مثبت میذاره , والزاماً این نوع مثال زنی به جهت ایجاد انحراف بحث نیست

به هر حال در صورتی که انحرافی از قوانین وجود داره , بفرمایید تا صلاح کنم .


موفق باشید


توضیحی هم در رابطه با خودم ( آقا اگه این یه تیکه رو خواستید , حذفش کنید , جاده خاکیه ) :
خوشبختانه مشکلات مربوط به تاهل شامل حال بنده نیست , اونها دریافتهای من از دوستانم بوده و بس , به هر حال نخوردیم نون گندم ولی دیدیم دست مردم !!
بنده تا همین لحظه سه تا زن به صورت همزمان و توی یه اتاق دارم !!! با هیچ کدومشون هم مشکل ندارم و اونها هم با هم مشکل ندارن !!! , علتش اینه که از اول باهاشون طی کرده بودم که فقط من با اونها کار دارم!! البته زنهای من کامپیوترهام  هستن !!!؟!
از یکیشون راضی نیستم , امیدوارم خدا هم از اون راضی نباشه !!  پارتی جور کردم , بدون مهریه میخوام طلاقش بدم , خودشم البته یکی دوبار گفته , مهرم حلال جونم آزاد !!! دعا کنید کارمون به طلاق نکشه , قدیمی شده و دلم رو زده !! پول واسه ارتقاش ندارم !! در اصطلاح بازاریش میگن باید , بدم دماغش رو یه کم سر بالا کنن , لیپو ساکشنش کنن , بی خیال خرجش زیاد شد , عوضش میکنم ! )
یکی واسه اینترنت و تست , یکی واسه تست و پرزنت , و یکی هم قرنطینه برنامه نویسی من ( همون که صحبت طلاقش بود ! )

----------


## m.hamidreza

با توجه به عنوان تاپیک هر پستی باید یا + باشه یا - و در مورد دلایل مثبت یا منفی بودن توضیح بده دوستان به بیراهه نرن.
چند تا نکته من بگم که فکر می کنم برای تمام مخاطبین علاقه مند به برنامه نویسی مفید باشه:

هر انسانی که حرفه ش رو دوست داشته باشه کارش براش لذت بخش هست. لذت برنامه نویسی دقیقا مثله لذت طبابت یا هر شغل دیگه ای میمونه. در بیان این لذت زیاد غلو نکنید.هر حرفه ای موفق و غیرموفق داره. سطح درآمد همه پزشک ها یکسان است؟ حرفه برنامه نویسی هم جزیی از همین اصل است. پس در بیان جایگاه برنامه نویس ها یه طرفه به قاضی نرید.برنامه نویسی شاید بعد از پزشکی بیشتر نیاز رو به آپدیت نگه داشتن اطلاعات داره در حالیکه خیلی از حرفه های دیگه تا این حد نیاز به آپدیت بودن ندارن. این مورد یکی از مواردی هست که زمانبر هست و هر برنامه نویسی باید به جد بهش توجه کنه وگرنه فنا میشه.از مزیت های این حرفه در دسترس بودن دانش دیگران است. اینترنت! منبع فوق العاده ای هست که مختص برنامه نویسان و توسعه دهندگان نرم افزار هست. شاید حرفه های دیگه هم تا حدودی اینطور باشن ولی این کاملا بدیهی است که منابع آموزشی این حرفه به مراتب بیشتر از سایر حرفه هاست.برنامه نویسی صرفا کدنویسی نیست و به تدریج مثله هر حرفه ی دیگه سمت ها تغییر میکنه. بر خلاف اون چیزی که بعضی از دوستان گفتن این حرفه هم مانند سایر حرفه ها  آینده شغلی خوبی میتونه داشته. خود تعریف برنامه نویس هم قضیه مهمی هست. منظور من از برنامه نویس، کل جایگاه هایی هست که یه برنامه نویس میتونه در اونها فعالیت کنه که از کدنویس مبتدی میتونه شروع شه و به مدیر پروژه ختم شه.توان حرفه ای برنامه نویس کاملا مشخص هست یعنی جنبه مهارتی یه برنامه نویس در 15 دقیقه گقتگو باهاش مشخص میشه این قضیه نکته جالبی هست چون ما تو هیچ حرفه ای تشخیص اینجوری نداریم! این مساله کاملا در انتخاب مناسب جایگاه برنامه نویسان حرفه ای تاثیر داره.این حرفه هم مثله سایر حرفه ها، کسب درآمدش متناسب با دانش، مهارت و تجربه هست.با توجه به موارد مذکور، این حرفه کاملا پویا هست و روحیه این شیوه کار باید در افراد باشه تا بتونن به کارشون ادامه بدن. هوش، حوصله و دقت زیادی میخواد که این موارد رو باید در طول سالیان کار افزایش بدین.
در کل من راضی هستم. چون به نظر من بهترین حرفه برای پیشرفت هست عوامل خارجی که مانع پیشرفت شما شن به نسبت سایر حرفه ها کمتر هست و کسب درآمد درش کاملا متناسب با دانش و مهارت هست هیچ برنامه نویس لایقی رو من ندیدم که از درآمدش راضی نباشه. 
موفق باشید.

----------


## Saber_Fatholahi

دوست عزیز اگه شما به برنامه نویسی به عنوان یه حرفه و شغل نگاه کنید در وحله اول کم میارین
به نظر من ادم باید عاشق برنامه نویسی و حل مشکل باشه درامد خودش میاد

----------


## Microname

با سلام
بعد از چند روز سر زدم دیدم بازتابهای جالبی داشته! دوستان درباره جملاتی که نوشتم کمی اشتباه برداشت کرده اند و یا سوء تعبیر شده که توضیحاتی خواهم داد:



> خوب پس ما سعی کنیم اینطور نباشیم تا دیگران در آینده نگن مشکل ما ایرانی ها این هست و اون هست. و از این جور جملات مأیوس کننده هم استفاده نکنیم. اینگونه جملات که معمولاً هم جمع بسته می شود شامل حال همه میشه که نتیجه اش بروز دادن همان بار منفی از جانب کاربران در تاپیک هست.


بار منفی، منظورم چیزه دیگه ایست: این دوجمله کاملا متفاوت هستند:
1.وضع بازار خرابه!!!
2.ایرانی ها این اخلاق یا صفت(چه خوب چه بد) رو دارند.
فکر کنم جو منفی از نوع اول رو منظورم بود، مثلا برای مثال دوم هنگام خواستگاری معمولا چی رو سوال میکنن: از خود طرف میپرسن که خودت چه کاره ای؟ یا از مالش سراغ میگیرن؟؟ (البته همه اینجوری نیستند. چیزی که در عموم دیده میشه! و یا فیلمها!) خوب این کجاش منفی است؟




> فکر تجاری رو بزارید کنار(برای برنامه نویسی)، اگه به فکر پول هستید برنامه نویسی رو بگذارید کنار.                                 شما همیشه فی سبیل الله کار می کنید؟





> خوب بنده خدا، اگه همیشه مجانی کار کنی، یکی دیگه باید بیاد جمع و جورت کنه! چون تا اونجایی که اطلاع دارم همه آدمها (جدا از اینکه حرفه اشون برنامه نویسی هست یا خیر) باید به طریقی شکم خودشون و خانواده اشون رو سیر کنن. اگه قرار وقت بذارید و کاری انجام بدید و آخرش هم پولی به جیب نزنید، شکمتون چطوری سیر میشه؟؟؟


این جمله ای که نوشتید به معنای لغوی حتما باید در *هر کاری* فی سبیل الله بود، غیر از اینه؟
اما منظور من  مفتی کارکردن نبود! مثال میزنم تا مشخص بشه : یکی با شغلش درآمد *خوبی* داره خرج زندگی رو میگذرونه پس اندازی هم داره... ولی یک نفر اصلا به این مقادیر راضی نیست و دنبال شغلی هست که سر و کارش با میلیارد هست! اون مثالی هم که زدم برای کارخانه دار! دقیقا این مفهوم رو می خواستم برسونم که کسی نیاد برای میلیاردر شدن دنبال برنامه نویسی ، کارهای بهتری هم هست و مهمتر اینکه بعدا از این شغل زده میشه، قبول دارید حرفمو؟ البته درحیطه برنامه نویسی هم امکانش(درآمد زیاد) هست ولی نه اینکه با این تفکر وارد بشه! بلکه باید بهش علاقه مند بود. برنامه نویسی حرفه ایه که فقط باید بهش علاقه مند بود وگرنه ازش بریده و زده میشن(به عینه این مورد رو زیاد دیدم! طوری که حتی میل نداره پشت کامپیوتر بشینه بهش نگاه کنه!)
این نگاه تو انتخاب رشته هم هست: چند نفر رشته برق رو انتخاب می کنند؟ چند نفر علاقه مند هستند و تا تهش میرن؟ این *علاقه* تو موفقیت در شغل بسیار مهم هست.



> یعنی کار شرافتمندانه خودمون رو رها کنیم و به شغل شریف دلالی بپردازیم تا پولی به جیب بزنیم و بعدش دوباره ... ما بالاخره نفهمیدیم که باید دنبال پول باشیم یا نه...


این پیشنهاد برای کسایی است که دنبال پولی هستند که در بالا توضیح دادم!(خودم به شخصه با دلالی مخالفم)



> اگه خدایی نکرده صاحب خونه اتون اسباب و اساس منزلتون رو بریزه وسط خیابون، اونوقت به کمیت هم اهمیت میدید! من با بخشی از حرفتون موافقم، پولی که بدست میارید (از هر راهی) باید پاک و بدون آزار و اذیت و پایمال کردن حقوق دیگران بدست بیاد اما میزانش هم مهمه.


دوست عزیز ، نمی دانم شما برکت رو چی معنی می کنید؟(برکت با کم پول درآوردن سوء تعبیر نشه!) دقیقا برکت این معنی رو میده اساستون تو خیابان نباشه! مثلا اگه ماهی 5 میلیون تومان درآمد داشته باشید ولی تو در هر ماه خرج ناخواسته داشته باشید! طوری که چیزی ازاون پول نمونه اونوقت  اسباب اساستون(خدای نکرده) توی خیابان هستند. اینجاست که میگن پول برکت نداره!



> جسارتا چرا فرهنگیان چند وقت پیش غاطی کرده بودن؟ بخاطر حقوق و دستمزدهاشون نبود؟؟؟


تو هر صنفی بد و خوب داریم. تو دین اسلام هم بهترین شغل و شرافتمندانه ترین شغل معلمی نام برده شده(دلایلش زیاده که از حوصله هم خارجه) خلاصه اینکه کلی گفتم، چندتا معلم هم از نزدیک می شناسم: میگن دستمزد کمه ولی شاکی نیستند و خدارو شکر هم فقیر نیستند
در کل از زندگی راضی هستند...



> عجب! پس فرقی بین کسیکه با توکل بخدا و بکمک عقل و فکرش کاری رو انجام میده با کسیکه بخدا توکل میکنه و بدون خرد کاری رو انجام میده وجود نداره... خیر! اینطور نیست!!! خدا میگه تو حرکت کن، منم بهت برکت میدم. حالا دیگه دست شماست که بدون فکر از وسط خیابون رد بشید و ماشین بهتون بزنه، بترکید، یا با یه ذره بینش از روی پل عابر عبور کنید و به سلامت به اون دست خیابون برسید. قرآن رو باز کنید، همش نوشته "افلا تعقلون؟"


باز اینجا میگم منظور من رو از روزی اشتباه برداشت کرده اید! روزی یه چیزه! فکرو حرکت و تکامل یه چیزه دیگه...



> بله این صحبت شما درست، ولی می دونید این طرز فکر یه جورایی ضد پیشرفت هست.


نه ضد پیشرفت نیست چرا چون:
انسان موجودی است که کمال طلب است و همواره میخواهد به کمال برسد این ربطی یه پول و روزی نداره! مثال: شما بازیهایی که در بچگی انجام دادی یا مسابقاتی که شرکت کردی همواره سعی کردی که بهترین باشی و یا بهترین کار رو انجام بدی(این به دلیل کمال طلب بودن انسان است) ، غیر از اینه؟ شما اونجا به دنبال پول بودی؟! یا داشتی فکر میکردی چطوری ازش پول دربیاری؟ یا مثلا کتابی می خوانید(غیر مرتبط با کار) یا فیلمی میبینید یا همان علاقه به دانستن! این مثالها حاکی از مورد دیگه ای تا پول درآوردن.
 این روزی با نحوه پول درآوردن بحثش جداست و نباید این دو رو قاطی کرد!



> قطعن همون خدا با توجه به سعی و تلاشتون بهتون جواب می ده، کسی که سال ها شب نخوابیده و همیشه با کمبود خواب مواجه بوده و حتی سلامتی خودش را به خطر انداخته(خطر مرگ کبد و...) تا پیشرفت کنه با کسی که دوغ و دشو براش فرقی نداشته مطمئنن فرق داره.


من مخالف این هستم و جای بحث هم داره(از حوصله خارجه) عالمان دین ما هم خلاف این رو میگن! مثلا این رو نشنیده اید؟ که روزی شما *مقدر* شده! این مقدر یعنی چی؟ 
در بالا هم گفتم پیشرفت رو از پول جدا کنید که ارتباطی نداره! 
این "افلا تعقلون؟" که گفتی منظور یه چیزه دیگست! بگذریم..

----------


## MIDOSE

> من مخالف این هستم و جای بحث هم داره عالمان دین ما هم خلاف این رو میگن!


از اونجایی که اصلن دوست ندارم بحث منحرف بشه، ترجیحن وارد مباحث دینی نشید و اجازه بدید در همون حیطه ای که موضوع بحث هست کار را ادامه بدیم.

از دیگر دوستان هم می خوام که در بحث شرکت کنند تا بحث پر بارتر بشه.

موفق باشید،
MIDOSE

----------


## majidmt

بچه ها با توجه به مباحث مطرح شده خیلی از مشکلات و مسائل مطرح شد هر کس نظرشو داد خوب خیلی از نظرا مشترک بود و متوجه مشکلاتی هم شدیم
مثل کپی کردن غیر مجاز ،عدم درک افراد جامعه نسبت به برنامه نویس(نبود فرهنگ صحیح و همان ساندویچ متری...)،انفرادی کار کردن اغلب برنامه نویسان(به ظاهر تیمی بودن)،در بعضی موارد هم سطح سواد برنامه نویسی پایین ودر آمد پایین با توجه به زحمت بالا در تهیه نرم افزار و و و ....
خوب دوستان هر چه بیشتر این مطالب را که همه به آن واقفیم ادامه بدیم به نظر جز نا امیدی چیزی به بار نمیاره بیاین به فکر چاره باشیم.
مثلا تیمی کارکردن را بیایم تمرین کنیم تیم که حتما نباید افرادش کنار هم باشن هر کجای ایران اونوقت وقتی پروژه ای را همه روش کار میکنیم میتونیم توی شهرای مختلف بفروشیم.
بحث دیگه که من به ذهنم میخوره بحث ایده دادن ایده خوب واسه شروع پروژه اونم وقتی چند تا فکر از نقاط مختلف کشور با هم بشن خیلی بهتره تا یک فکر (تیمی فکر کنیم)
بحث فروش برنامه هم در چنین شهر یعنی سراسری...(تیمی به فروش برسونیم و همه از درآمدش استفاده ببریم)
بحث ارتقا علمی میمونه که اونم با آموزش به صورت مجازی اونم به مجانی هر کس هرچی یاد داره بیاد آموزش بده البته این قضیه نیاز به محیا کردن بستر آموزش مجازی داره که باید روش برنامه ریزی کرد.
اصلا بیایم یه دانشکده برنامه نویسی مجازی راه بندازیم چرا همش بچه های شبکه باید از این موارد داشته باشن(CCNA , ....) ما هم مدارک بین المللی داشته باشیم و ....
دوستان منتظر صحبتها و نظرات ارزنده شما هستم

----------


## nabeel

سلام

ببنيد دوستان *تفكر مثبت* ، چيز خيلي خوبيه ولي هر آدم ناعاقلي !! هم ميدونه ، كه پريدن از ارتفاع عاقبت خوشي نداره . برای همین هم *تلقین تفکرات مثبت* در بعضی فعالیت ها همیشه هم کارساز و مفید نیست
شما وقتي توي يه مسيرميخواي بري ، اگه بدوني مشكلاتي وجود داره و از اون مهم تر بدوني توان و پتانسيل غلبه بر اون مشكل رو داري ، حالا تفكر مثبت در اجراي هر چه بهتر هدف میتونه به شما كمك کنه اونهم در مواقعی که خسته شدی و ناامید
حالا بشين شب و روز به خودت تلقين كن كه : من ميتونم وزنه 1000 كيلويي رو بردارم
آره شايد بتوني ، ولي بعد زير چند تا بلوك  بتوني دفنت ميكنن ( سنگ لحد رو عرض ميكنم ) ، والسلام !
تفكر مثبت *مرز و حدود* داره ! واز حدش كه بگذره ، لفظ  *ساده انگاري* رو به يدك ميكشه !
حالا برخي سنگهاي جلوي راه كه اگه فكر ميكني توان برداشتنش رو داري ، بسم ا...
قانون كپي رايت ( اينجا ايران است ، مهد قانون كپي رايت ، از زمان هخامنشيها داشتيمش ! )
رقابت شديد قيمتي ( مهد مفت خري و ارزاني ، البته فقط در نرم افزار وگرنه لوبيا كه همش ميره بالا )
دامپينگ غير اصولي و موقتی قيمتها , به قصد خارج کردن رقیب جدید ( مهد جوانمردان مرد )
*عدم نياز بازار* به بسياري سیستمهای نرم افزاری فارسی , در واقع بستر مناسب جهت این فعالیت رو مهیا نکرده
فكر ميكنيد كسي واسه نرم افزاري ايراني مشابه با PhotoShop پول ميده ، PhotoShop اصلي با منوي فارسي كه جواب نداده ، معمولاً كاربرها با منوهاي انگليسي راحت ترن
محدوده عملياتي فعالين نرم افزارهاي فارسي خيلي محدوده و غالباً به دلیل تنوع فزاینده موجود اشباع شده
اكثر اين نرم افزارها سيستمهاي کسب و کار هستند , مثل خريد و فروش و حسابداري
تغيير نرم افزار توسط كساني كه در حال حاضر از يك نرم افزار خاص استفاده ميكنن ، داراي احتمال خيلي كميه ( طرف حال انتقال سوابق اطلاعات رو نداره )
رشد بازار جديد اين محدوده , بسيار ناچيزه و از كجا معلوم كه اون رشد در محدوده كاري شما ، در استان شما ، در شهر شما و براي شما رخ بده ( منظور اشاره به قوانين احتمال زنجيره اي هستش )
در بسياري از موارد خريدارن از خيلي امكانات موجود در داخل نرم افزارهاي فعليشون استفاده نميكنن ، حال شما بايد بريد قصه حسين كرد شبستري رو براش تعریف كني و در بين داستان امكانات جديد نرم افزارت رو هم نقل كني ! شايد مشتري به خاطر داستان حسين كرد شبستري كه براش تعريف كردي ، يه نسخه از نرم افزارت رو بخره !
ببينيد دوستاي من ، معادلات ، روي قلم و كاغذ شايد جواب بده ، ولي يه مشكل وجود داره ، غالب اين معادلات رو مشتري حل ميكنه و نه شما ، پس دوستان برنامه نويس , در جايگاه مشتري نظر ندن !
برنامه نويس در جايگاه خودش و متولي اصلي بازار ( مشتري ) در جايگاه خودش
در بسياري موارد مشتري درخواست خودش رو به درستي نميتونه به زبان بياره ، مشتري به راحتي و سختي كار شما كار نداره ! مهم براش راحتي خودشه و بس !
چرا راه دور ميريد ، اينجا جامعه برنامه نويسه ! بعضي از برنامه نويسهاي همين جمع نميتونن سئوال و درخواست خودشون رو به درستي مطرح كنن ، حالا مشتري عادي كه بماند !
قرار داد مينويسي ، دبه ميكنه ! حالا شروع ميكنه واست با همون دبه ، چنان بندري ميزنه كه خودت هم دردت رو فراموش ميكني و ميبني داري براش بندري برك ميزني !!! تا شاید به پولت برسی .

بابا مثبت نگرا ، بي خيال ، يه كم هم به دوستاتون هموني كه توي باغ هست رو بگيد ، تا اونا هم شايد بخوان بيان تو باغ

رك گويي دليل بر القاي بار منفي نيست ، سعي كنيد دوستان رو براي برداشتن بار سنگين موجود آماده كنيد

اگه من چند ساله از نرديك توي اين كارم و تونستم برخي مشكلاتم رو حل كنم به دليل اينه كه با واقعيات ، همونجوري كه هستن دارم زندگي ميكنم و حتي شايد منفي تر ( 100 رو چسبيدم كه 50 نصيبم بشه )، نه اونطوري كه توي ذهن بعضي افراد ساخته ميشه و تنها عدد رو 100 مي بينن و ميگن هر عددي كمتر از 100 ريشه در ضمير ناخودآگاه و منفي باف فرد داره 

قوانين احتمال هم چيز خوبيه اگه گاه گداری مورد بررسی قرار بگیره

به همون احتمال كه  با 1% ممكنه من درست بگم و شما نادرست ، با همون احتمال هم ممكنه دو تا صفر ناقابل بياد جلوي احتمال من !!

برنامه نويس غير حرفه اي در بعضي موارد پيش خريدار ، به تراژدي غمگيني ميرسه 

نفر اول ( مشتري ) : آقا يه دونه ساندويچ به من بده ؛ فقط داداشي توش خيار شور نذار
نفر دوم  ( برنامه نويس ) : .... خيار شور ندارم ، ميخواي گوجه نذارم !!

و اما يك خاطره مرتبط با همون جوك بالا ، يه بنده خدايي توي مغازه يكي از دوستان اومده بود يه سيستم بفروشه ، اون امكاني كه دوستم ميخواست رو نداشت ، به عجز ولابه افتاده بود كه : ببين اونو نداره ولي ببين اينو داره !! ( چرا ميگم عجز و لابه ، چونكه متاسفانه لحن و قيافش اينو نشون ميداد ) ، دخالت كردم و كم كم مسيرش رو از توي مغازه گرد كردم به سمت بيرون ، كه بيشتر از اين خودش رو كوچيك نكنه ، يه كم عرق همكار توي وجودم باقي مونده بود .

همون جا بود كه از خدا خواستم : خدايا ما رو به درد بي پولي  گرفتار نكن 

اميدوارم اين واقعيتها ، داستان به نظر نياد چرا كه نتيجه و حكمت اين داستان ممكنه وقتي براي شما مشخص بشه كه خداي ناكرده بخشي از مسير رو به اشتباه رفتيد

باز هم ميگم : *شغلي بسيار خوب ، اما به صورت جانبي*

من نمیدونم معنی این جمله بالا رو که مرتباً هم تکرار میکنم , دوستانی که میگن بار منفی رو زیاد نکنید , نمیدونن چیه , یعنی واقعاً اینقدر ثقیله !! , هر شغلی یه مشکلاتی داره , اینا هم مشکلات این رشته هستش 
طبق قوانین احتمال ممکنه شما گرفتار هیچکدومشون نشید , و طبق همون قوانین ممکنه همشون خفتت کنن ( اینکه برخی دوستان ندیدن که دلیل بر نبودنش نیست )

توضیح : البته برخی قوانین هست که در خصوص شهر تهران , یه مقدار متفاوته , شهر 72 ملت , به 72 مدل نرم افزار هم نیاز داره ( منظورم تعدد سلائق هستش )

موفق باشيد

----------


## Esikhoob

بسیار متشکر از نظرات واقع گرایانه ، منفی بافانه ، ایدهآل گرایانه و امید بخشانه دوستان. . . .
فقط می خواستم در مورد نظر دوست قبلی چد نکته ای را بگم:
آمدن قانون کپی رایت خارج از ایران به داخل  ایران در سالهای آینده ، امری طبیعی است و دیر یا زود اتفاق میافتد . هم متوجه نیاز حمایت از پدید آورنده میشوند هم شرکت های خارجی میان داخل ایران و نمایندگی میگیرند. همان طور که کسی 20 سال پیش فکر نمیکرد دخترها اینطوری بیاند تو خیابون ولی فرهنگ قالب خارجی کار خودش را کرد.
حتی این صنعت توی دنیا هم صنعتی نو پاست ، هنوز خارجی ها هم با مسائلی مثل کپی رایت مسئله دارند .
آیا یک پسر آمریکایی وقتی میتونه از سایت isohunt.com ویندوز را دانلود کنه ، چرا باید بره اوریجینال بخره؟؟ خوب این مسئله یکم بو میده ، پس این قانون کپی رایت ایراد داره .

اما من به قانون کپی رایت فکر نمیکنم، چون نرم افزار عمومی که به اندازه کافی هست .
 نرم افزار خاص -*سفارشی برای یک نفر*- چیزی است که توی ایده من وجود دارد .چون خیلی ها دلشان میخواد از کامپیوتر یک جور خاصی استفاده کنند و وقتش را ندارند - خوب ما وقتمان را میفروشیم .
البته دوستانی هم هستند که میخواهند توی یک شرکت بزرگ استخدام شوند ، و اون هم میشود ، تو اونجا حقوق ماهانه ات را میگیری و نگران بازار هم نیستی.

----------


## Microname

> آمدن قانون کپی رایت خارج از ایران به داخل  ایران در سالهای آینده ، امری طبیعی است و دیر یا زود اتفاق میافتد .


فقط با پیوستن ایران به سازمان جهانی تجارت(WTO) این اتفاق می افته.

----------


## majidmt

> بچه ها با توجه به مباحث مطرح شده خیلی از مشکلات و مسائل مطرح شد هر کس نظرشو داد خوب خیلی از نظرا مشترک بود و متوجه مشکلاتی هم شدیم
> مثل کپی کردن غیر مجاز ،عدم درک افراد جامعه نسبت به برنامه نویس(نبود فرهنگ صحیح و همان ساندویچ متری...)،انفرادی کار کردن اغلب برنامه نویسان(به ظاهر تیمی بودن)،در بعضی موارد هم سطح سواد برنامه نویسی پایین ودر آمد پایین با توجه به زحمت بالا در تهیه نرم افزار و و و ....
> خوب دوستان هر چه بیشتر این مطالب را که همه به آن واقفیم ادامه بدیم به نظر جز نا امیدی چیزی به بار نمیاره بیاین به فکر چاره باشیم.
> مثلا تیمی کارکردن را بیایم تمرین کنیم تیم که حتما نباید افرادش کنار هم باشن هر کجای ایران اونوقت وقتی پروژه ای را همه روش کار میکنیم میتونیم توی شهرای مختلف بفروشیم.
> بحث دیگه که من به ذهنم میخوره بحث ایده دادن ایده خوب واسه شروع پروژه اونم وقتی چند تا فکر از نقاط مختلف کشور با هم بشن خیلی بهتره تا یک فکر (تیمی فکر کنیم)
> بحث فروش برنامه هم در چنین شهر یعنی سراسری...(تیمی به فروش برسونیم و همه از درآمدش استفاده ببریم)
> بحث ارتقا علمی میمونه که اونم با آموزش به صورت مجازی اونم به مجانی هر کس هرچی یاد داره بیاد آموزش بده البته این قضیه نیاز به محیا کردن بستر آموزش مجازی داره که باید روش برنامه ریزی کرد.
> اصلا بیایم یه دانشکده برنامه نویسی مجازی راه بندازیم چرا همش بچه های شبکه باید از این موارد داشته باشن(CCNA , ....) ما هم مدارک بین المللی داشته باشیم و ....
> دوستان منتظر صحبتها و نظرات ارزنده شما هستم


دوستان عزیز لطفا نظرتون را نسبت به پیشنهاد من بگویید

----------


## nabeel

سلام




> نرم افزار خاص -سفارشی برای یک نفر- چیزی است که توی ایده من وجود دارد


برادر من , از اولش هم همین مورد به قرینه لفظی حذف شده بود , و فرض بر یک کار خودگران و جمع و جور بود ( کار جانبی همینه دیگه و گرنه اگه شما توی یه شرکت کامپیوتری باشی که , کار جانبی نیست )
برای پروژه های بزرگ که پارتی و زد و بند رو هم بهش اضافه کن
بدون زد و بند به خیلی شرکتها , شما نمیتونی یه جفت دمپایی بفروشی

موفق باشی

----------


## shafagh_82

با سلام! 
با این حرفهایی که دوستان زدن امثال ما که تازه کاریم به کلی ناامید شدیم..... میشه دوستان لطف کنند میانگینی از حقوق ماهیانشونو در طول سال بگن تا ما بدونیم منظور از حقوق کم چیه چون به هر حال این یه چیز نسبیه!! من توی یه تاپیک خوندم یه بنده خدایی گفته بود در آمدش از کار دولتی 450 تومن و از کار آزاد حدود 2 میلیون هست؟؟؟ به نظر شما این خیلی بلند پروازی کرده؟؟؟  :متعجب:

----------


## MIDOSE

> دوستان عزیز لطفا نظرتون را نسبت به پیشنهاد من بگویید


دوست عزیز عنوان تایپیک کاملن گویاست و مسیر بحث هم مشخص، پس نیازی نیست که یاد اوری کنم که بحث های متفرقه را این جا مطرح نکنید. در صورت تمایل می تونید نظرتون را در تایپیکی جداگانه مطرح کنید.

موفق باشید،
MIDOSE

----------


## nabeel

سلام

نااميد نباشيد دوست عزيز

مطالبي كه من نوعي عرض كردم ، فقط من باب اين بود كه با هوشياري وارد بازار بشيد و بي گدار عمل نكنيد ، از گذشتگان درس بگيريد و به كار ببريد .

داستان اولين اشتباهم رو خدمتتون عرض ميكنم ، كه اميدوارم توش به نكاتي پي ببريد :

كار رو شروع كردم ، بقيه برنامه نويسا برام مهم نبودن ، در كتابي خونده بودم

*اندازه سگ در جنگ آوري مهم نيست ، اندازه جنگ آوري در سگ است كه اهميت دارد*

نرم افزاري نوشتم كه قصد عرضه اون رو به صورت عمومي داشتم ( در همين جا هم ايدش رو ميگم شايد كسي خواست اجراش كنه )

نرم افزار مربوط به يك سيستم حسابداري با رويكردي به استفاده افراد در منزل بود ، بسيار ساده و كاربردي 
در اون زمان ( دور و بر سال 82  ) اين محصول در بازار ايران وجود نداشت ، ايده اون رو از محصولي خارجي گرفته بودم ، نتيجه كار فوق العاده پيش رفت ، فيد بكهايي كه از Beta Tester هاي خودم داشتم و دوستان برنامه نويسي كه در حين طراحي با اونها در ارتباط نزديك بودم مويد اين نظر بود كه :
نماي كاربر خيلي خوبه ( نسبت به اينترفيس رايج در اون زمان توي ايران )
قيمت بسيار مناسبه ( تعداد برام مهم بود و حضور در بازار و  )
و امكانات نسبت به نمونه خارجي بسيار كاملتر !
ميدونستم كه :
*كار خودتان را انجام دهيد ، اما نه فقط در حد انجام وظيفه ، بلكه اندكي بيشتر و از روي سخاوت ، همين مقدار اندك به اندازه تمام كار ارزش دارد ( دين برگز )*
در قزوين با فروشنده ها هماهنگ كردم و با توجه به توافقات ، اونها هم استقبال كردن و قول مساعد فروش رو دادند !
فردي رو براي فروش محصولم در تهران پيدا كردم تا مسئول بازاريابي اون باشه !
بسته بندي جديدي رو طراحي كردم كه در نوع خودش و با توجه به شكل ظاهريش توجه همه رو جلب ميكرد و نمونه اي مشابه در بازار نداشت
مشكلات چاپ رو پشت سر گذاشتم ( يادش به خير ، اولين ويرايش چاپ ، مشكل رنگ داشت ، كاور رو خودم طراحي كرده بودم ، اون زمان هنوز نميدونستم اون رنگي كه توي مانيتور ميبينم با اون چيزي كه چاپ ميشه متفاوته ، مجبور به چاپ دوباره شدم ، چون ميخواستم اولين حضورم بدون نقص باشه ! )
تمام فكر و ذهنم رو متوجه مشتري كردم ، براي من رضايت اون از همه مهمتر بود ، چرا كه ميخواستم پايگاهي تبليغاتي در خونه ها پيدا كنم و به دنبال مبلغ بودم ( مشتري وقتي از يك محصول راضي باشه اون رو به ديگران هم توصيه ميكنه و احتمال خريد محصولات ديگه شما به اون مشتري هم بالا ميره )
استناد كرده بودم به اين جمله :
*مردم ذاتاً عادل هستند و حاضرند در مقابل لطفي كه به آنها ميكنيد متقابلاً پادش شما را بدهند*
قيمت رو خيلي پايين و سود فروشنده رو 40% در نظر گرفتم ، براي خودم چيز زيادي نمي موند !
قفل از نوع تلفني بود و مشكلي هم در اين رابطه احساس نميشد !
500 نسخه اوليه بسته بندي شد و در وحله اول بين چند مغازه توي قزوين توزيع شد
چند پوستر بسيار شيك چاپ كردم ( يادش به خير ، روي كاغذ عكس A3 !!!  و با رزولوشن 1440 ، تقريباً كارتريج پرينترم تموم شد ، ذوق داشتم  ) ، پوسترها پشت شيشه درب نصب شدن ( جذاب بودن و خيلي شيك ، اگه غير از اين بود ممكن بود كه فروشنده يا اون رو نصب نكنه و يا يه جايي خارج از ديد نصب كنه ، جلوه خوبي به درب ورودي داده بود ، زمستون بود درب هم بسته ، پوستر ، درب رو شيك تر از اوني كه بود كرده بود )
ورود بي هزينه به منازل رو در دستور كار قرار دادم ، از چند مغازه كامپيوتري دوستانم خواستم كه نرم افزار رو بر روي كامپيوترهايي كه ميفروشن و يا براي تعمير ميارن پيش اونها نصب كنن و نصب هم شد !
اين پروژه نزديك به 1,000,000 تومن روي دست من خرج گذاشته بود ( با احتساب دوباره كاريها ، چون اولين كارم بود و راه و چاه رو هم خوب بلد نبودم )

و اما در يكي از قدمها اشتباه رخ داد ! در واقع جا افتاده بود ، مهمترين قدم كه بقيه كارهام در مقابل اون هيچ بودن و  كليه كارهاي من رو تحت الشعاع قرار داد 

...........................

حالا اون اشتباه چي بود بماند تا وقتي كه دوستان مثبت نگر ما بيان و نظر بدن و براي بقيه بگن كه من چه اشتباهي كردم ؟  تا اينجاي داستان واقعي من هيچ نكته منفي رو نداشت ! و همه و همه مثبته .

برخي نكات موجود در اين داستان واقعي ، نكاتي هست كه تازه خيلي از دوستان رعايت نميكنن و انتظار موفقيت دارن هم ميخوان داشته باشن !

منتظر نظرات مثبتها هستيم !! تا انگيزه اي رو در دوستان ايجاد كنن و البته شايد دعوت به حركت چشم بسته !

من منفي باف نيستم ، خوش خيال هم نيستم و از همه مهمتر ساده انگار

در يك جامعه ايراني زندگي ميكنم ، جامعه اي به دور از بسياري اصول و قوانين رايج در كشورهاي متمدن نرم افزاري ! اينجا ايرانه

در وضعيت موجود ، ظاهراً مثبت انديشي يعني اينکه اگه يه پرنده روي سرت خرابکاري کرد ، بجاي اينکه ناراحت بشي خوشحال باشي از اين که گاوها پرواز نمي کنند !!

اگر پاسخي از سوي دوستاني كه عرض ميكنن ، منه نوعي و يا ديگر دوستاني كه مشكلات رو پر رنگتر گفتن ،  منفي باف هستيم ، داده نشه ! فرض رو بر پس گرفتن نظراتشون ميذاريم ! ( البته در اين خصوص كاربران ديگه قضاوت نهايي رو خواهند كرد و بس )

توضيح و راهنمايي : 
اشتباه من مشورت با دوستان برنامه نويسم نبود ، پروژه لو نرفت ، و در هنگام عرضه هم ، همچنان تنها محصول موجود در بازار بود ! قفل نرم افزار هم شكسته نشد !

و جهت اطلاع شما نگاهي به قوانين 4 گانه مورفي ميندازيم ، جالب اين كه مورفي هم مثبت نگر بود ولي واقع بين :
قانون اول :
هر كاري كه ميخواهيد انجام دهيد ، بيش از آنچه كه انتظار داريد به طول مي انجامد ( به دليل تداخل با كارهاي پيش بيني نشده ، نتونستم روي زمانم خوب مديريت كنم و اين قانون به وظيفش عمل كرد )
قانون دوم :
هر چيزي بيش از آنچه در ابتدا برآورد مي كنيد ، هزينه در بر خواهد داشت ( اشتباه در چاپ و ... تازه كاري من قانون رو به اجرا در آورد )
قانو سوم مورفي :
هر مشكلي كه قرار است پيش بيايد ، پيش خواهد آمد ( همين كه توصيه ميكنم بي خيال و سر به هوا نباشيد ، هوشيار باشيد و آماده تغيير تا بتونيد در سرعترين فرصت زماني رفلكس منايب رو داشته باشيد )
قانون چهارم مورفي :
از ميان مشكلاتي كه قرار است پيش بيايد ، بدترين آنها در بدترين زمان ممكن پيش خواهد آمد و بسيار بيشتر از حد و انتظار شما خسارت وارد خواهد كرد ( دقيقاً بنده گرفتار قانون چهارم شدم ، چيزي كه شايد مثبت نگري غير متعهدانه برخي دوستان ، منجر به اجراي اون براي بقيه هم بشه )

در مورد اون دوستمون كه فرمودند ميزان درآمد : كار ثابتم ماهانه بين 600 تا  خالص 750 ( با اضافه كار و يا ماموريت ) ( كار ثابتم برنامه نويسي نيست ، كارشناس يكي از شركتهاي توليدي هستم وبرنامه نويسي هم توي كارم خيلي به من كمك كرده )
برنامه نويسي ( در مجموع كامپيوتر ) ، ماهانه 0 تا 1500000 ( 1500000 تنها و تنها يك بار ) و گرنه ماهانه بين 0 تا 700000 با توزيع بيشتر به سمت پايين تر از ميانگين 
+ سرمايه گذاري در بورس 

موفق باشيد

----------


## Mamdos

خب این که بدیهیه که بیشتر کارها شکست می‌خورن! در همه‌ی کشورها همین‌طوره. مثلاً معروفه که می‌گن ۹۰ درصد شرکت‌ها به پنج‌سالگی نمی‌رسن. یا مثلاً این یکی آمار نشون می‌ده که نصف شرکت‌های تأسیس شده در آمریکا بعد از چهار سال ورشکست می‌شن (یک‌چهارم در سال اول ورشکست می‌شن). حتی در این مورد کتاب هم نوشته شده (The Illusions of Entrepreneurship: The Costly Myths That Entrepreneurs, Investors, and Policy Makers Live By). این آمار در مورد کارهای نوآورانه یا مربوط به فناوری (مثل تولید نرم‌افزار) بدتر هم هست چون ریسک بیشتری دارند (کسی که در آزمایشگاه‌های بل کار کرده بود می‌گفت ۹۷٪ پروژه‌هاشون بایگانی می‌شن و فقط دو سه درصد به تولید تجاری می‌رسن).
البته این آمارها بیشتر در مورد کارآفرینی هستند، چون دیدم شما در مورد کارآفرینی صحبت کردید. در مورد «شغل» برنامه‌نویسی هم همون‌طور که گفتم چون ورود به این شغل راحته، میانگین دستمزدها طبیعتاً از چیزی که در ابتدا انتظار می‌ره (به خاطر این که به هر حال یه شغل فکریه و باید دستمزدش بیشتر باشه) پایین‌تره. در آمریکا میانگین دستمزد برنامه‌نویس تازه‌کار دارای درجه‌ی کارشناسی، با میانگین درآمد آمریکایی‌ها تقریباً برابره و کلاً حقوق برنامه‌نویسان آمریکایی از سه‌چهارم درآمد سرانه تا دو برابر درآمد سرانه نوسان داره. طبق همون آمار (صندوق بین‌المللی پول)، میانگین درآمد ایرانی‌ها ۴۶۰۰ دلار در ساله که با احتساب دلار هزار تومن، می‌شه ۳۸۰هزارتومن در ماه. بنابراین اگر برنامه‌نویسان ایرانی بخوان مثل برنامه‌نویسان آمریکایی حقوق بگیرن، میانگین حقوق برنامه‌نویس‌های تازه‌کار لیسانسه می‌شه حدود ۳۸۰هزارتومن در ماه و کلاً هم حقوق برنامه‌نویسان بین ۲۸۰هزارتومن تا ۷۸۰هزارتومن نوسان می‌کنه. من نمی‌دونم برنامه‌نویسان ایرانی در واقعیت چقدر می‌گیرن، اما اگر کمتر از این اعداد بگیرن، یعنی وضع برنامه‌نویسان ایرانی نسبت به وضع اقتصادی کشوری که توش زندگی می‌کنن، در مقایسه با برنامه‌نویسان آمریکایی بدتره و بالعکس.

در مورد مثبت‌نگری هم موضوع اینه که قرار نیست ما صرفاً به خاطر این که احتمال شکست زیاده و ترس از این که «ساده‌لوح» خوانده شویم مثبت‌نگری رو بذاریم کنار. *مثبت‌نگری رَوِشیه برای بهبود کارایی، نه روشی برای پیش‌بینی دقیق آینده.* (از جملات نغز خودم!!) یعنی صرفِ مثبت‌نگر بودن باعث می‌شه که بازدهی شما در کارِتون، نسبت به حالتی که مثبت‌نگر نباشید بالاتر بره. این مهم نیست که بیشتر اوقات پیش‌بینی‌تون غلط در میاد، بلکه مهم اینه که با مثبت‌نگری (به معنی امید به آینده نه چشم‌بسته حرکت کردن) احتمال موفقیت بالاتر می‌ره، و اگر هم شکست بخورید ازش به عنوان تجربه استفاده می‌کنید تا در آینده موفقیت بشید نه این که از تلاش ناامید شوید. اگر از ده بار تلاش، فقط یکیش موفق بشه همون می‌ارزه به ۹ تلاش شکست خورده‌ی قبلی.
به نظر من اتفاقی که توی ایران افتاده اینه که همه برای این که ساده‌لوح خوانده نشن یا کسی مسخره‌شون نکنه از شروع کارهای بزرگ می‌ترسن، و خب طبیعیه که در چنین شرایطی کارهای بزرگ کمتر اتفاق می‌افتن.

ضمناً همه‌ی اینهایی که گفتم *به هیچ وجه* منافی برنامه‌ریزی دقیق، لزوم تسلط کافی به کار، استفاده از مشاوره‌ی افراد خبره و پیش‌بینی واقع‌بینانه‌ی ریسک‌ها نیست ولی در عین حال توی هر کاری باید ریسک معقول انجام داد نه این که اصلاً ریسک نکرد. خودِ مثبت‌نگری اگر منجر به تلاش بیشتر بشه می‌تونه جلوی بعضی از ریسک‌ها رو هم بگیره.

در مورد اشتباه شما هم راستش اگر من بودم وارد چنین پروژه‌ای نمی‌شدم، چون به نظرم ریسکش بیشتر از مقدار معقوله! منظورم اینه که اصلاً شک دارم بشه مثلاً ۵۰۰ نسخه از چنین نرم‌افزاری رو به صورت غیرحضوری فروخت! توی ایران ندیدم کسی از نرم‌افزار حسابداری شخصی استفاده بکنه. به عبارت دیگه شما با «ریسک پیشتازان» مواجه بودید، این که کسانی که یک محصول جدید رو به بازار میارن احتمال زیادی داره که بازار به محصولشون احساس نیاز نکنه، یعنی همون‌طور که پیشتازان مزیت «اولین بودن» رو دارن، این ریسک بزرگ رو هم دارن (این ریسک مختص ایران هم نیست، من اخیراً دقیقاً یک ماجرا از یک کارآفرین آمریکایی خوندم که بیچاره شد تا بتونه محصولش رو که براساس ایده‌ی جدیدی در آن زمان بود (دستگاه تصفیه‌ی آب خانگی) بفروشه، و بعد از ماه‌ها رنج بردن و بی‌پولی کشیدن و این در و اون در زدن، تونست شرکتش رو به یکی بفروشه ولی چند ماه بعد شرکت ورشکست شد). البته با توجه به سرمایه‌گذاری نسبتاً کمی که کردید (یک میلیون تومن، حتی با پول آن زمان هم پول زیادی برای یه سرمایه‌گذاری نیست) شاید خیلی هم ریسک بدی نبوده نباشه، نمی‌دونم.

----------


## majidmt

> دوست عزیز عنوان تایپیک کاملن گویاست و مسیر بحث هم مشخص، پس نیازی نیست که یاد اوری کنم که بحث های متفرقه را این جا مطرح نکنید. در صورت تمایل می تونید نظرتون را در تایپیکی جداگانه مطرح کنید.
> 
> موفق باشید،
> MIDOSE


ببخشید آقای مدیر مطلبی که من گفتم هم مرتبط بود نه غیر مرتبط که بخوام جای دیگه مطرح کنم

----------


## MIDOSE

عزیزم،
عنوان تایپیک 



> *آیا از برنامه نویس شدن راضی هستید؟*


درسته؟ خوب پس در این تایپیک فقط باید در مورد این موضوع بحث بشه.



> مثلا تیمی کارکردن را بیایم تمرین کنیم تیم که حتما نباید افرادش کنار هم باشن هر کجای ایران اونوقت وقتی پروژه ای را همه روش کار میکنیم میتونیم توی شهرای مختلف بفروشیم.
> بحث دیگه که من به ذهنم میخوره بحث ایده دادن ایده خوب واسه شروع پروژه اونم وقتی چند تا فکر از نقاط مختلف کشور با هم بشن خیلی بهتره تا یک فکر (تیمی فکر کنیم)
> بحث فروش برنامه هم در چنین شهر یعنی سراسری...(تیمی به فروش برسونیم و همه از درآمدش استفاده ببریم)
> بحث ارتقا علمی میمونه که اونم با آموزش به صورت مجازی اونم به مجانی هر کس هرچی یاد داره بیاد آموزش بده البته این قضیه نیاز به محیا کردن بستر آموزش مجازی داره که باید روش برنامه ریزی کرد.





> دوستان عزیز لطفا نظرتون را نسبت به پیشنهاد من بگویید


اگر تمایل دارید که دوستان نسبت به صحبت های شما نظر بدهند و روال تایپیک بر اساس نظر شما ادامه پیدا کند،باید این موضوع را در تایپیکی جداگانه مطرح کنید.

موفق باشید،
MIDOSE

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

من یه سوالی دارم
چرا اول برنامه می نویسید و بعد قیمت می دید؟

----------


## MIDOSE

> چرا اول برنامه می نویسید و بعد قیمت می دید؟


چون هزینه ها و شرایط قابل پیش بینی نیستند.

----------


## DataMaster

> چون هزینه ها و شرایط قابل پیش بینی نیستند.


بخشی از مهندسی نرم افزار مربوط میشه به کنترل و زمانبندی و نحوه چیدن نیروهای کاری
پس همچین هم غیر قابل پیش بینی نیست و میشه با یه درصد خطا قیمت *حدودی* رو مشخص کرد

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> چون هزینه ها و شرایط قابل پیش بینی نیستند.


خوب اگر الان محصول رو با هزینه ای تولید کردید و با نصف قیمت فروختید تکلیف چیه؟
حالا اگر محصول رو تولید کردید و انتظارات فروش شما برآورده نشد تکلیف چیه؟

----------


## nabeel

سلام obalitjoOon



> خوب اگر الان محصول رو با هزینه ای تولید کردید و با نصف قیمت فروختید تکلیف چیه؟
> حالا اگر محصول رو تولید کردید و انتظارات فروش شما برآورده نشد تکلیف چیه؟


تکلیفی مجزا از بقیه مشاغل نداره 
اگر با نصف قیمت فروختید که خوب , باز هم لااقل نصف مبلغ رو دریافت کردید , متاسفانه در این حالت یا باید متوسل به دامپینگ قیمت بشید , که ممکنه در مقابل رقبای دیگه مشکلاتی رو برای شما ایجاد کنه ( که میکنه ! )
دامپینگ قیمت به غیر از این مشکل , متاسفانه سطح توقعات کلی مشتریان رو هم بالا میبره , که همین امر در آینده برای خود شما هم مشکل ساز میشه . مشتری دیگه حاضر به پرداخت قیمتهای واقعی نیست و قیمتهای دامپ شده رو واقعی تصور میکنه ! به علت و ریشه اون هم کاری نداره .

در مجموع به پروژه های شکست خورده هم میشه به عنوان پروپه های Resuseable نگاه کرد , که همین امر میتونه نجر به کاهش زمان پروپه های آتی شما بشه !

موفق باشید

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

من به هيچ وجه ارزش كارم رو پايين نخواهم آورد. دليلي نداره كاري بكنم كه بعدا توش بمونم يا مجبور بشم به نصف قيمت كارم رو بفروشم. به قول يكي از اساتيدم شما برو يه كاپشن چرم رو از بازار بخر. اگه 400,000 تومن قيمت اون كاپشن باشه محال ممكن هست فروشنده بيشتر از 10,000 تومن تخفيف بده اما برنامه نويس فقير پروژه يك ميليون تومني رو آخر با 200,000 تومن انجام مي ده.
خوب آدم گشنگي بكشه بهتره كه بيخودي كار كنه. چه دليلي داره من به خاطر اينكه خودم رو سير كنم يا به خاطر سيصد چهارصد تومن وقت و انرژي بذارم آخرم باز چونه بزنم كه بخرين.
بايد از اول محكم جلو بري. هميشه بايد توپ تو زمين شما باشه نه كارفرما. اينو يادت باشه كه كارفرما هميشه دزده. هزار تومن هم براش ارزش داره. قراردادي رو امضا كن كه به نفع تو باشه و به همون اندازه اي كار كن كه تو قرارداد نوشتي. همون قدر كه پولش رو ميگيري. 
نه مثل برنامه نويسي كه آخر كار شيرين كاريش گل مي كنه و آيكون و چيزهايه الكي اضافه مي كنه. زور مي زنه تا ازش بخرن.
هرچند كه به عنوان تايپيك هيچ ربطي نداشت اما حتماً بايد براي چند پست آخر مي نوشتم.

----------


## nabeel

سلام obalitjoOon
به نظر میاد چند پست آخریتون با پست فعلیتون یه مقدار مغایره ! اول میپرسید اگه فلان شد چی میشه ! بعد حالا میگید چرا میزارید بهمان بشه !
دوست عزیز هیچ آدم عاقلی اگه بدونه داره اشتباه میکنه , که مرتکب اون نمیشه !
اگه با واژه دامپینگ قیمت آشنایی داشته باشید , و علل اون رو بدونید , احتمالاً مثال کاپشن چرم 400000 هزار تومنی رو نمی زدید .



> نه مثل برنامه نويسي كه آخر كار شيرين كاريش گل مي كنه و آيكون و چيزهايه الكي اضافه مي كنه. زور مي زنه تا ازش بخرن.


اینایی که به قول شما این شیرین کاریها رو میکنن , وضعیتشون مشخصه , وضعیت حالتی که مد نظر شماست ( حالت مخالف ) , خوب احتمالاً بهتره .



> كارفرما هميشه دزده.


کارفرما دزد نیست , آدم حساب مال خودش رو داشته باشه که دزد نمیشه
در دادگاهی با این حکم , مطمئناً از دید کارفرما هم , برنامه نویس دزده !

توصیه : رو در رو به یه یکی از مشتریات بگو دزد , بعد منتظر نتیجه باش ! ( اعلام نتیجه فراموش نشه )

ایجاد کننده تاپیک , alawiala در پست شماره 13 درخواستی داشتن , بهتر بود مطالعه ای در این خصوص انجام میدادید 

موفق باشید

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> توصیه : رو در رو به یه یکی از مشتریات بگو دزد , بعد منتظر نتیجه باش ! ( اعلام نتیجه فراموش نشه )


خوب در حالت خيلي مودبانه درگيري صورت ميگيره. :گیج: 



> اول میپرسید اگه فلان شد چی میشه !


مي خواستم ببينم بقيه چه جوري فكر مي كنن...



> بعد حالا میگید چرا میزارید بهمان بشه !


... تا اگر شد از خواب جهل و غفلت بيدار بشن
پرسيدن دليل ندونستن نيست. ميشه با سوال كردن جواب خيلي چيزها رو بدست آورد و ميشه فهميد هركسي تو چه عالمي سير مي كنه.
البته اين رو هم اضافه كنم كه من نه زن دارم نه مسئوليت زندگي رو دوشم هست. نفسم هم از جايه گرم بالا مياد و نمي تونم شرايط يه برنامه نويسي رو كه خانواده تشكيل داده اما با همون طرز فكري كه تازه مشغول به كار شد داره زندگي مي كنه قرار بگيرم.

----------


## MIDOSE

> بخشی از مهندسی نرم افزار مربوط میشه به کنترل و *زمانبندی* و نحوه چیدن نیروهای کاری
> پس همچین هم غیر قابل پیش بینی نیست و میشه با یه درصد خطا قیمت *حدودی* رو مشخص کرد


فکر نمی کنم معنای زمان با شرایط یکی باشه، هست؟

دوستان قرار نیست که بعد از هر چند تا پست تذکر بدم!فقط روی موضوع مربوطه بحث کنید.

موفق باشید،
MIDOSE

----------


## nabeel

ضمن سلام مجدد

*جرج سانتايانا*
*آنان كه نتوانند از گذشته درس بياموزند ، محكوم به تكرار آنند*
با تشكر از نظرات دوستمون Mamdos ، اين دوست عزيز تونستن به بخشي از مشكل اشاره كنن .
خوشبختانه با اينجور دوستاني خوب ميشه وارد گفتگو شد و به نتيجه مثبت تر رسيد چرا كه در عين مثبت نگري ، واقع گرا نيز هستند .

و حالا توضيحي در رابطه با مشكل خودم ، البته اونو با مقدمه اي هم همراه ميكنم :

بسياري از برنامه نويسا ، ظاهراً فراموش ميكنن كه دارن محصول رو براي *مشتري* مينويسن و *نه خودشون* ، كه حالا بخوان در مورد اون تعريف و تمجيد كنن !
مثلي فارسي ميگه : *علف بايد به دهن بزي خوش بياد*
مشتري حرف اول و آخر رو ميزنه ، تشخيص *نياز واقعي مشتري* ممكنه چيزي بوده باشه كه شما در داخل ايده خودتون اون رو *مد نظر قرار نداديد* !
*مشتري تا نياز به محصولي نداشته باشه ، ترغيب به خريد نميشه*
در هنگام عرضه يك ايده جديد به بازار ، شما ناگزير به تبليغات و آموزشهايي گسترده در اين خصوص هستيد ، اين تبليغات و آموزشها بايد در بر گيرنده : شرح ايده جديد ، مزاياي اون نسبت به روش فعلي و رايج و چگونگي كاربرد باشه
مثالي رو عرض ميكنم :
همه ما سالهاست كه عابر بانك داريم ( ايده اي كه قديمي شده ) ، بسياري از ما حتي با داشتن عابر بانك و تبليغات بسيار گسترده اي كه در خصوص مزاياي اون ميشه ، باز هم در بسياري فعاليتها از اون استفاده نميكنيم ! در واقع بسياري ايده ها هستن كه *پتانسيلهاي پنهان* دارن و مشتريان از تمام همون *پتانسيلهاي بالقوه* هم استفاده نميكنن 
در عرضه يك ايده جديد كار *دو چندان* سخت تر از قبل ميشه !
شما در ايده هاي جديد مجبوريد *در مشتري حس نياز رو ايجاد كنيد !* ، در بسياري مشاغل ديگه اين كار ساده هستش :
در كبابي با انداختن كمي چربي توي آتيش ، دود حاصل از سوختن چربي و بوي اون ، اسيد معده رو جاري ميكنه، و اين اسيد مغز شما رو به فرمان دادن راضي ميكنه و پا هم مجبور به رفتن !
در صنايع خوراكي ، با بسته بندي شيك كه در بسياري مواقع تصوير روي بسته بندي با محتويات داخلش مغايره ( راستي به نظر شما اسم اين كار دزدي نيست ! ) ، چشمان شما ، مغر رو به فرماني هر چند بر خلاف ميل واقعي مغز ، راضي ميكنه و دست براي برداشتن دراز ميشه  و ...
وليكن در سيستمهاي نرم افزاري متاسفانه كار بسيار مشكل تره و اونهم به دليل عدم سادگي در برقراري ارتباط نزديك و دو طرفه با مشتري و نياز به آموزش مشتري در هنگام به كارگيري برخي امكانات هستش
ديگه همه گاز زدن يه كباب رو بلدن و نيازي به آموزش اين صفت انساني نيست ! وظيفه فروشندگان فعال در صنايع غذايي تنها جاري كردن اسيد معده هستش و بس ، حال به هر روشي كه شده ! 
اسيد معده بيشتر = فروش بيشترمعادله اي ساده و فاقد پيچيدگي ، اصلي ثابت شده از دوران غار نشيني تا دوران Paint House نشيني فعلي

ايده هاي جديد نرم افزاري معمولاً دوره ركودي رو طي ميكنن ، نزديك شدن مشتري در اين حالت ، غالباً با احتياط همراهه ، بسياري از مشتريان به ايده هاي جديد نرم افزاري به ديده ترديد نگاه ميكنن ، همين امر كليات پروژه رو با مشكل مواجه ميكنه
راه دوري نياز نيست بريم ، پاسخ يك سئوال رو به *خودتون* بديد : 
آيا همه شما با آخرين نسخه هاي زبانهاي برنامه نويسي كه هم اكنون به اون مسلط هستيد كار مي كنيد ، اگر كار نميكنيد ، به بررسي دلايل اون بپردازيد ، مطمئناً به بسياري مشكلات ديگه كه فرا روي شركتهاي متولي ايده هستش ، پي ميبريد ( بگذريم كه توي ايران اونها رو مفت ميتونيم تهيه كنيم ، اگه پولي بود كه ديگه ... )
در زماني كه شما مشغول تفهيم ايده جديد و عرضه شده خودتون هستيد ، ديگر رقبا مشغول تكميل ايده شما هستند ( پروژه شما علني شده و شمارش معكوس آغاز جهت زمان ارائه محصول رقيب آغاز ) ، و در واقع كار را كه كرد آنكه تمام كرد !
فرضاً شما بستر لازم رو شش ماه طول ميكشه آماده كنيد تا مشتري بفهمه عابر بانك چيه ! بانك ديگه بدون اينكه اين دوره ركود رو طي كنه و در واقع متحمل هزينه اي بشه ، سيستمش رو 7 ماه بعد عرضه ميكنه ! ( درسته در ايران متولي اين امر بانك مركزيه ، مثال رو زدم تا فقط براتون ملموس باشه ، تعميمش با خودتون  )
*اشتباه من اين بود :*
خود ايده *بدون نقص* بود ( اجرا ) ، *شواهد* نشون ميداد كه *همه* دوست دارن حساب و كتاب خرج و مخارج زندگيشون رو داشته باشن ، خيلي ها دفتر و قلمي رو براي اينكار *اختصاص داده بودن* ، دفتر *گوشه* جيبشون بود ، كرايه تاكسي كه ميدادن *مينوشتن* ، نون كه ميخريدن توي همون صف نونوايي ممكن بود *بنويسن* و يا اينكه *قبل از خواب* تمام اينكارها رو ميكردن ودفترچه رو همون جا كنار تختخواب ميذاشتن ، تا صبح روز بعد ! ( به اين هزينه ها نخنديد ، اكثر افراد همين ها رو مينويسن ، حالا هر كسي به فراخور حالش )
در واقع اين كار* زماني رو صرف نميكرد* ، غالباً يا به صورت *موازي* با ديگر كارها انجام ميشد و يا اينكه در مجموع *زمان كمي* رو به خودش اختصاص ميداد
*دفترچه كوچيك 50 تومني كار خودش رو كرد* ! جاي كمي رو ميگرفت و توي جيب بغل جا خوش كرده بود ، ارزون بود ( خيلي خيلي ارزونتر از نرم افزار من ) و قابل حمل ، در واقع مونس و يار هميشگي خيلي از آدمها بود ! ودر واقع *كار راه بنداز و به حد كفايت مورد نظر مشتري ، كارآمد* .
من بايد مشتري رو *مجبور* ميكردم كه از اين يار هميشگيش *جدا* بشه ، *طرحي نو رو پيش بگيره* و قلم و كاغذ كمتري مصرف كنه !! و در عوض در مقابل كامپيوتر بشينه و برنامه رو باز كنه و كارهاش رو توي اون انجام بده ، فقط در مقابل *زودتر* ميفهميد كه پولي توي كيفش *باقي نمونده* و يا بدهي بالا آورده !
من توجه نكردم كه اين يادداشت برداريها در *چه موقعيتهاي زماني* انجام ميشد ( توي تاكسي ، صف نون و يا توي رختخواب ! ) ، با اينكه من خودم هم از همون روش تبعيت ميكردم ، ولي فراموش كردم كه آيا *تغيير عادت* و به نوعي *ايجاد حس و نيازي نو* در مشتري از دستم من ساخته هست و يا نه ؟!
آيا موفق ميشم كه اين احساس رو در مشتري ايجاد كنم كه بگه :
*من بايد كارهام رو با اين نرم افزار انجام بدم !*
اگر نميگفت *بايد* ، بايدي هم براي خريد به وجود نمي اومد !
آخه ميدونيد وقتي كسي ، حساب نون و كرايه تاكسيش رو نگه ميداره ، احتمال اينكه حاضر بشه پول 100 تا نون رو براي يه نرم افزار بده چندان زياد نيست !
سطح درآمد مردم روز به روز پايينتر ميومد و در واقع پولي نمي موند كه طرف بخواد حساب و كتابش رو داشته باشه ! خيلي از مردمي كه بازار هدف فرضي من بودن ، غرق در بدهي بودن و وام بانكي ، در واقع اون نرم افزار يادآور اين موضوع بود براشون كه :
" آيندت رو به چند تا دفترچه قسط بانكي فروختي ! سر رسيد قسطات رسيده " ( اشاره به يكي از امكانات اون )، در حالي كه نرم افزار نميتونست در باز شدن اين گره به اون كمكي بكنه ( آخه ميدونيد ، اگر هم نميدونيد الان بدونيد ! بعضي مشتريها فكر ميكنن كامپيوتر ميتونه آپولو هوا كنه !! )
فروش يك آيينه دق ( نرم افزارم ) ، به مشتري كار خيلي خيلي سختي بود !  نمودارهاش به صورت آنلاين كاهش پس انداز رو نشون ميدادن ، هزينه خريد يه دونه نون رو وارد ميكرد ، نرم افزار صبر نميكرد يه لقمه از اون نون از گلوش پايين بره ، از صندوق به اندازه پول نون برميداشت ! ... و به همراه اون كاهش صبر و تحمل كاربر از كار كردن با نرم افزار رو به دنبال داشت
در واقع با توجه به شرايط اقتصادي موجود ( كه امروزه روز هم شاهد اون هستيم ) ، نرم افزار بار منفي رواني زيادي رو براي مشتري به همراه داشت
اونهايي هم كه پولي داشتن ، حساب و كتابي بدين شكل نداشتن ! خرج ميكردن و خرج ، بدون اينكه به مانده نگاهي داشته و يا اينكه نيازي به انجام اين كار داشته باشن ، حوصله اي داشته باشن و يا الزامي
بازار هدف تعيين ميكنه كه شما چقدر در تغيير رفتار مشتري نهايي تون ميتونيد موفق باشيد
وقتي براي يك بازاري نرم افزار مينويسي ، احتمال اينكه بتوني حس نياز به يك نرم افزار رو درش ايجاد كني ممكنه كم نباشه : يه كارمند رو مياره با حقوق ماهي 100000 هزار تومن ( وضعيت طوري شده كه اين سطح دستمزد عجييب نيست ) ، يه كامپيوتر ميخره براي كلاس مغازش اونهم با مانيتور وايد 19 كه نرم افزار شما قراره  بخشي از اون صفحه رو بگيره  ! ويه پولي رو هم ميندازه جلوي يه برنامه نويس تا براش يه برنامه انحصاري ( سفارشي ) بنويسه ، برنامه نويس ميگه 500000 تومن ، 400000 تومن بهش ميده  و كار تمام ، بازاري سينش رو ميده جلو كه يه برنامه دارم كه هيچكي نداره ! حس برتري درش تقويت شده ! آخرش تونست روي مغازه بغلي رو كم كنه !
بازاري توي اين حال و هوا و اين خوشيهاست !
ولي يه مشتري معمولي ، در موردش ديگه توضيح نميدم ، چرا كه توضيح واضحاته

*مراقب باشيد :*
ايده جديدتون به دنبال ايجاد نيازي جديد نباشه ، احتمال موفقيتش در عرصه برنامه نويسي كمه ، اگر هم بگيره با توجه به دوره ركود اوليه ، احتمالاً ورود محصولات رقبا قريب الوقوعه
به دنبال حل مشكل موجود با روش بهينه باشيد و نه انقلابي ، چرا كه در بسياري مواقع تغييراتي شديد ، رفلكس مناسبي رو به دنبال نداره
ايده جديدتون رگه هايي از روشهاي قبلي رو به دنبال داشته باشه ، تا كاربر ترغيب به تغيير پلت فرم بشه ، كاري نكنيد تغيير پلتفرم براي اون ياد آور داستان :  آليس در سرزمين عجايب باشه ، مشتري با ديدن محيطي نامانوس فراري خواهد شد .

و بسياري مطالب ديگه كه اميدوارم ديگر دوستان هم به اونا اشاره كنن .

دوستان برنامه نويس من ، تنها با مطالعه كتب برنامه نويسي و ارائه نرم افزار به بازار ، تصور بنده براي شما چيزي بيش از شكست نيست ( كه البته اميدوارم اشتباه كنم ) واقعيتي كه در عين بديهي بودن ، ناديده گرفته ميشه
*روانشناسي مشتري* و بررسي دقيق *بازار هدف* نكات اساسي هستند 

با آرزوي موفقيت براي شما در زندگي و برنامه نويسي

----------


## Mamdos

با تشکر از nabeel

به موضوع جالبی اشاره کردید، که با وجود بدیهی بودن خیلی‌ها فراموشش می‌کنند: از دید مشتری باید به ایده نگاه کرد نه از دید فروشنده.
این موضوع ما را وارد بحث جدیدی می‌کند به نام کشف ایده. ایده‌های خوب وجود دارند ولی هر کسی نمی‌تواند کشفشان کند! چرا که این کار نیاز به دانش، تجربه و اطلاع از نیاز بازار دارد. به عبارت دیگر من با شما موافق نیستم که کلاً نباید دنبال هیچ ایده‌ی بکری رفت! چرا که به نظرم نوعی پاک کردن صورت مسأله است: مسأله این است که چگونه ایده‌های بکر *خوب* (یعنی بازارپسند و دارای امکان بالای موفقیت) را پیدا کنیم و یا این که چگونه ایده‌های خوب را از ایده‌های بد تشخیص دهیم. این کار خودش یک تخصص است، و شرکت‌هایی که حرفه‌ای کار می‌کنند (حتی در ایران، البته بیشتر در شرکت‌های خصوصیِ بزرگ) افرادی را فقط به همین منظور استخدام می‌کنند (دقیقاً عنوان شغلی‌اش را نمی‌دانم).
به نظر من ما نرم‌افزاری‌های ایرانی در این موضوع مشکل داریم؛ یعنی اطلاع کافی از بازار نداریم (چند شرکت پیش از عرضه‌ی محصول نرم‌افزاری‌شان یک تحقیق بازار درست و حسابی انجام می‌دهند؟) و یا اطلاعات در جامعه به طور روان نمی‌چرخد، و ایده‌های خیلی از فعالان صنعت نرم‌افزار تکراری یا تقلیدی است.
به نظر من یکی از عوامل مهم آن، نداشتن رسانه‌های قوی فناوری اطلاعات است که *الهام‌بخش* و *ایده‌پرور* باشند، این باعث می‌شود ایده‌های جالب در سطح گسترده‌تری در جامعه‌ی فاکارها (ITکارها!) پخش شوند، نقد شوند و چکش بخورند تا اصلاح شوند، و در نتیجه احتمال اجرای ایده‌های خوب بالا برود. اگر دقت کنید بخش بزرگی از محتوای رسانه‌های معروف در حوزه‌ی فا از این جنس است، مثلاً بخش مربوط به فناوری اطلاعات بیزنس‌ویک و نیویورک‌تایمز را خودم زیاد دیده‌ام، و معمولاً روندهای جدید و ایده‌های جالب را (مثلاً محصولات نوآورانه‌ی شرکت‌ها، حتی شرکت‌های نوپا و کوچک) مطرح می‌کنند، نه این که مثل رسانه‌های فعلی ما دائماً به غر زدن بپردازند یا تحلیل‌ها و انتقادهای سطحی ارائه دهند. مثلاً من سه سال مرتب هفته‌نامه‌ی عصر ارتباط را می‌خریدم، آن هم بیشتر به خاطر بخش دهکده‌ی جهانی بود که عمدتاً ترجمه‌ی مقالات خوب بیزنس‌ویک بود، که واقعاً به آدم ایده می‌دادند، ایده‌ها را تحلیل می‌کردند و حس خلاقیت آدم را تحریک می‌کردند تا ایده‌های جدید را کشف کند. اما بخش داخلی عصر ارتباط خیلی کم چنین مقاله‌هایی در مورد داخل کشور داشت و بیشتر از جنس دامن زدن به جنجال و انتقادهای سطحی که مثلاً نمی‌دونم رئیس سازمان نظام صنفی رایانه‌ای چی گفته و فلانی چی جواب داده و ... بود در حالی که ده‌ها شرکت کوچک نوآور در حوزه‌ی فناوری اطلاعات وجود دارند که ناشناخته باقی مانده‌اند. در یک مورد کمیاب که یکی از این مؤسسات نوآور در عصر ارتباط معرفی شده بود من به قدری خوشم آمد که کارآموزی‌ام را آنجا گذراندم! الان مثلاً شرکت‌هایی در مراکز رشد وجود دارند که خارج از دانشگاه‌ها (و حتی داخل دانشگاه‌ها!) کسی از وجودشان اطلاع ندارد و ملت می‌روند عین همان محصول را از خارج می‌خرند.
البته به نظر من رسانه‌های ما کم‌اطلاع هستند و اگر کسی به آن‌ها در این زمینه کمک کند استقبال می‌کنند، چون بیشتر بدنه‌ی آن‌ها را خبرنگاران علاقمند به فناوری اطلاعات تشکیل می‌دهد که با بدنه‌ی تولیدکنندگان نرم‌افزار ارتباط کمی دارند و ضمناً اطلاعات فنی ناکافی دارند (گاهی اشتباه‌های خنده‌داری می‌کنند). البته بعضی شرکت‌های نرم‌افزاری سعی کرده‌اند ارتباط حرفه‌ای با رسانه‌های فا برقرار کنند که به نظرم کارشان خوب بوده (مثل همکاران‌سیستم) ولی هنوز ناکافی است. ضمناً در مواردی هم که شرکت‌های نوآور معرفی می‌شوند نحوه‌ی انعکاس خبر آن را می‌سوزاند! مثلاً چند بار از این جور متن‌های خبری دیدید:
«برای نخستین بار با تلاش محققان داخلی سامانه‌ی الف تولید شد. این سامانه که حاصل تلاش ب ماهه‌ی گروهی از فارغ‌التحصیلان دانشگاه پ است، از امکانات ت، ث و ج بهره می‌برد و از نمونه‌ی مشابه خارجی چ درصد ارزان‌تر است.» یعنی یخ‌ترین نحوه‌ی انعکاس! نقطه‌ی مقابل *الهام‌بخشی*! تازه این خوبش بود (خدا نکند بخواهند تعریف بیخودی بکنند).
برای مقایسه خبرهای صفحه‌ی اول بخش فناوری نیویورک‌تایمز و بیزنس‌ویک را ببینید. بیشتر خبرها در این راستا هستند که به آدم ایده بدهند و ایده‌ها را نقد و پالایش کنند. نویسندگان متون خبرنگارانی هستند که هم با اصول روزنامه‌نگاری و جذاب‌نویسی آشنا هستند هم اطلاعات فنی کافی دارند. وقتی هم نقد می‌شود به هیچ وجه نقد تخریب‌گر یا ناامیدکننده نمی‌کنند بلکه سعی می‌کنند ایده‌هایی برای بهبود بدهند (مثلاً همین الان خبر اول بخش فناوری بیزنس‌ویک هم نرم‌افزارهای واقعیت مجازی موبایل رو معرفی کرده و هم نقدشون کرده. خبر اول نیویورک‌تایمز هم در مورد این است که مشتریان خواندن کتاب را روی موبایل به کتاب‌خوان‌های دیجیتال مثل کیندل ترجیح می‌دهند؛ دقیقاً دارد در مورد سلیقه‌ی بازار روشنگری می‌کند تا شرکت‌های جدید در پالایش ایده‌های خوب از بد اشتباه نکنند.). در چنین فضایی است که ایده‌های *خوب* (هم بکر و هم بازارپسند) پخش می‌شوند، بالا می‌آیند، نقد می‌شوند، اصلاح می‌شوند و پیاده می‌شوند.
به نظر من هیچ مانع خاصی برای این که رسانه‌های ایرانی هم چنین رفتاری پیدا کنند نیست. چه مانعی وجود دارد که مثلاً بازار نوپای نرم‌افزارهای هوش تجاری در ایران معرفی شود و بازیگران عمده‌ی آن و نوآوری‌هایشان معرفی شوند؟ همین حالا شرکت‌های بازی‌سازی ارتباط خوبی با رسانه‌ها برقرار کرده‌اند چون علاقمند زیاد دارند و همه آن‌ها را می‌فهمند. در نتیجه گروه‌های بازی‌سازی متعددی اعتماد به نفس پیدا کرده‌اند و دارند ایده‌های جدیدی را پیاده می‌کنند و روز به روز کیفیتشان بهتر می‌شود. خود عصر ارتباط هم با توزیع‌کنندگان بزرگ سخت‌افزار مثل مادیران، سام‌الکترونیک، آواژنگ و فراسو ارتباط خوبی برقرار کرده و من واقعاً از خواندن مصاحبه‌هایی که با مدیران این شرکت‌ها (که آدم‌های باهوش و visionaryای هستند) می‌کند لذت می‌بردم.
راه حل کوتاه‌مدتش این است که کسانی که هم با روزنامه‌نگاری و هم با فناوری آشنایی دارند و با این سبک خبررسانی آشنا هستند با این رسانه‌ها تماس بگیرند و سعی کنند این طرز تفکر را به آن‌ها انتقال دهند. مثلاً بروند در آنجا کار کنند، یا این که مقاله یا گزارش با این ویژگی‌ها برای چاپ در آن‌ها بفرستند (در عصر ارتباط چند مورد این‌طوری دیده‌ام ولی کم بوده). یا حداقل در این مورد احساس نیاز را در جامعه ایجاد کنند. راه حل بلندمدتش این است که چنین افرادی به دنبال سرمایه‌گذار برای تأسیس یک رسانه‌ی متفاوت فا باشند.

فکر کنم خیلی طولانی شد و خیلی هم از موضوع مبحث پرت شدیم! ولی به نظرم این بحث‌ها ارزشش رو داره، گاهی نمی‌شه دقیقاً به قانون پای‌بند بود! اما اگر مدیران این ارسال رو حذف کنند اعتراضی ندارم.

----------


## nabeel

سلام
ضمن تشکر مجدد از Mamdos



> من با شما موافق نیستم که کلاً نباید دنبال هیچ ایده‌ی بکری رفت


تسلسل مطالبی که نوشتم میباید رعایت میشد تا به این نتیجه نرسید
افرادی که در این بحث شرکت کردن , افرادی خود گردان هستن و منظور من در خصوص پیاده سازی ایده ها در همین حیطه عملکردی بود . نه شرکتها و موسسات تحقیقاتی
در واقع اگر موسسات تحقیقاتی که همین کار رو نکنن که دیگ اسم موسسه تحقیقاتی نمیشه روشون گذاشت
انییشتن میگه ( دقیقاً عین جمله خاطرم نیست ) : اگر میدانستیم  چه میکنیم که ,  نامش را تحقیق نمی گذاشتیم !
در خصوص موفقیت ایده ها نکاتی رو عرض کردم , همین امر نشون میده که بنده فی نفسه به هیچ عنوان مخالف ایده نو نیستم , اگه بودم که شرایط موفقیت یک ایده رو مطرح نمیکردم , بنده عرض میکنیم که در هنگام پیاده سازی ایده , با دید باز حرکت کنید و همین امر نشون میده من و شما , هر دو در یک مسیریم ( حالای توی چه چیزی با نظر بنده مخالفید , واقعاً نمیدونم )
گو اینکه بسیاری از اون شرایط رو حتی اگه پروژه , در سطح ملی هم بخواد پیاده سازی بشه , موفق نخواهد بود به طور مثال پروژه اغوا گرانه و بهتره بگیم جاه طلبانه سیستم عامل ایرانی , از همین حالا اون رو شکست خورده بدونید , نه از نظر پتانسیل اجرا , از نظر مقبولیت بازار که طرف دوم معادله هستش , البته با توجه به اینکه این پروژه به قطع با هزینه بیت المال اجرا خواهد شد , متولیان امر مطمئناً بدون بسیاری بررسیهای کارشناسانه وارد کار میشن .

به قطع اگر شرکتی در معرفی ایده خودش موفقه , باید اون شرایط رو رعایت کرده بوده باشه

همونطوری که قبلاً هم گفتم , تصورم بر اینه که ما هر دو برایند حرکتیمون همسو هستش

شما تشویق به ایده پردازی میکنید و بنده نکات اون رو عرض می کنم

موفق باشید

----------


## Mamdos

درسته، در واقع ما داریم نظرات همدیگه رو تکمیل می‌کنیم!

پ.ن.: در مورد سیستم عامل ملی بارها گفته شده که هدف تولید یک سیستم عامل (یا در واقع مناسب‌سازی سیستم عامل‌های متن‌بازی مثل لینوکس) برای سازمان‌های امنیتی، نظامی و دولتیه نه یک سیستم عامل عمومی که جایگزین همه‌ی سیستم عامل‌ها شود. حتی دکتر ربیعی گفته بود که بعضی از مسؤولان دولتی اسم «ملی» را روی آن گذاشتند و اصلاً قرار نبود صفت «ملی» بهش اطلاق بشه. خیلی هم کار شاقی نیست، و همین حالا بعضی از سازمان‌های دولتی در حال مهاجرت به لینوکس هستند. خیلی از کشورها هم برای سازمان‌های دولتی‌شان چنین کاری می‌کنند و ایران اولین کشور در این زمینه نیست. در مبحث «ویندوز ۱۰ هزار جاسوس دارد» در این مورد مفصل بحث شده (مثلاً این ارسال).

----------


## salman80

تمام نوشته های دوستان رو خوندم، بسیار جالب بود. همیشه دلم می خواست با عده ایی از برنامه نویسای ایرانی بخصوص کسانی که کمی بیشتر تجربه دارند گفتگو کنم.

باید عرض کنم، بعد از چند سالی که اونور آب بودم و در شرکت خوبی مشغول کار بودم همین نوع سوالات تو ذهنم می چرخید؛ از دستمزد پایین گرفته تا زحمت به روز بودن و آینده شغلی.

جان کلام در هر شغل و حرفه ایی، هرکجای دنیا که باشید فرق نمی کنه، داشتن علاقه است تا موفق و خوشبخت باشی. اگه بقول گفتنی کسی اینجا هست که از روی جو رفته برنامه نویس شده، قطعا با مشکل رویرو خواهد شد.

علاقه با خودش رضایت و در نهایت معیشت، یا همون مال و پول، رو می آره. 
علاقه باعث می شه تو کارتون تک باشید! نه اینکه فقط یکنفر باشه که یک کاره خاص رو بلد باشه، منظور اینه که عالی باشه حالا صدهزار نفر هم باشند، برای همشون پیشنهاد و تقاضای کار هست.

داشتن دانش یک مهارت در دنیای ۱۰ یا ۲۰ سال پیش خیلی اهمیت داشت، امروزه داشتن دانش یک حرفه بخصوص بدیهی هست، مثل جدول ضرب، همه بدنبال خلاقیت می گردند. اینی که می گم مفهوم جدید و فراگیر در همه سطوح(مدیریت،علم، آموزش و شغل، روش زندگی و غیره..) در غرب هست (البته شما می دونید). 
حتما همتون می دونید که شرکتی مثل Google هر آدمی رو استخدام نمی کنه! تا دلتون بخواد برنامه نویس های حرفه ایی تو صف استخدام داره! اون هایی رو انتخاب می کنه که خاص باشند، خلاقیت فکری داشته باشند!

من از برنامه نویس بودنم کیف می برم، پس راضی هستم!  :لبخند:  :چشمک:

----------


## developing

با سلام

با وجود افراد حرفه ای و کارکشته ای مثل شما(منظورم افراد عضو در برنامه نویس هست) جایی برای سخنرانی من نیست.
اما برای اینکه من هم چیزی گفته باشم:

3 ساعت طول کشید تا تمام تاپیک هاتون رو خوندم.
نظرات بسیار جالبی ارائه کردید که به شخصه با خیلی هاش موافقم. :تشویق:  :تشویق: 
اما من برنامه نویسی رو انتخاب کردم و علاقه مند هستم به خاطر:

در این شغل همواره مطالب و مسائل جدید وجود دارد.هیچ دو روزی وجود ندارد که مسائل پیش روی شما یک جور باشد و اگر اینطور باشد مطمئنا جواب های شما به آن مسائل یک جور نخواهد بود.یکنواختی و تکرارهای خسته کننده که در اکثر مشاغل وجود دارد در این شغل نیست.همواره می توانی برای خودت کار درست کنی.(اشاره به اینکه اگر نرم افزاری نوشتی می توانی پشتیبانی آن را برداری و یا مثل معروفتر که خودت ویروس بنویسی، آنتی ویروسش هم خودت بدی و...)علمی است که نوپاست و حالا حالاها می توان در آن نظریه داد.(برعکس ریاضی که حتما باید چندین و چند سال در اون مسئله خاص تحقیق کنی)
خلاصه وقتی می تونی یک موجود زبون نفهم رو وادار به کارهایی بکنی که خودت می خوای لذت می بری.(که این لذت شامل حال کسانی می شود که توان این کار را دارند.مخصوصا اگه بتونی برنامه ای بنویسی که کامپیوتر صبح به صبح برات نون بخره :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  البته این دور از انتظار نیست مخصوصا برای ایرانی ها که با یه الله اکبر چه کارها که نمی کنند)

نکته آخر: هر کاری کنیم (ما ایرانی ها) از کارمون ناراضی هستیم. 
می گی نه:
برو از تک تک افرادی که می شناسی سوال کن ببین چند درصد از اونها از کارشون راضی اند(تقریبا 0 درصد).

----------


## bad_boy_2007

من به شخصه امید به زندگی و زنده بودن رو در برنامه نویسی میدونم .

وقتی بیش از 3 سال روی سیستمی کار کنی به امید فروش در آینده 
ساعتها شب بیداری
در خواب جواب سوال پیدا کردن ها
نیاز به کسب اطلاعات یک حسابدار مجرب
نیاز به قفل سخت افزاری ، تامین امنیت برنامه ، جلوی دکامپایل شدن رو گرفتن
فکر کردن به اینکه "چگونه میتوانم بهترین باشم"
سعی در برقراری گروه ، عدم هماهنگی بین اعضا ، قر زدن بعشی از اعضا ، نا هماهنگی اعضا
بی پولی ، در حدی که شاید برای خرید یک فلش مموری دست گدایی دراز کنی
بعد که برنامه آماده شد ، بازاریابی ، آموزش ، پشتیبانی ، ارتقاء و .....


و در نهایت همه اینها فروش ، واقعا دلچسب است فقط به شرط آنکه در این حین مایوس نشی ، امیدت رو از دست ندی و با تمام نیرو و عشق کار کنی
در طول سه سال که در حال توسعه سیستم مالی بودم و هنوز هم ادامه دارد اعضای تیم ما از سه نفر رسید به دو نفر و بعد فقط خودم و پس از مدتی که امید به فروش افزایش یافت به دو نفر و حالا سه نفر و در آینده بیشتر ... این تنها نتیجه پشتکار و علاقه است نه چیز دیگری در صورتی که پارسال در شرکتی (کار آهن آلات) کار میکردم و در همان حین به توسعه سیستم مالی هم ادامه میدادم حدود 450 تومان درآمد داشتم ولی هیچ وقت به درآمد آن کار دل نبسته بودم و تنها هدفم تست سیستم در محیط عملیاتی بود

نتیجه اینکه بنده به هیچ عنوان از برنامه نویسی ناراضی نیستم ، در طول سه ساله گذشته که بصورت حرفه ای برنامه نویسی میکردم هیچ پولی از برنامه نویسی در نیاوردم ولی همین 6 ماهه اخیر جبران همه را کرد و خوشبختانه این درختی است که هر روز تنومند تر میشود و بار بیشتری میدهد .

پیروز و موفق باشیدش

----------


## navid1368

هر چيزي فرهنگي دارد... 
ابتدا بايد برنامه نويسي را از انحصار در آورد يعني مردم حداقل بفهمند كه به چه دردي مي خوره .
زماني كه مردم سرعت ،‌ دقت ،‌ زمان را درك كنند آنگاه برنامه نويسي حرف اول را مي زند.

----------


## bad_boy_2007

> هر چیزی فرهنگی دارد... 
> 
> ابتدا باید برنامه نویسی را از انحصار در آورد یعنی مردم حداقل بفهمند که به چه دردی می خوره .
> زمانی که مردم سرعت ،‌ دقت ،‌ زمان را درک کنند آنگاه برنامه نویسی حرف اول را می زند.


نه دوست عزیز ، من چندان با این مطلب موافق نیستم
در اکثر مواقع کاربران از وجود نرم افزار یا راهکار احتمالی اتوماسیون کارهایشان اطلاع ندارند و این ما هستیم که باید راهنماییشان کنیم .

البته گاهی هم فرمایش شما صحیح است و اشخاصی را میبینیم که ...

----------


## pegetive_2010

دوست عزیز باید بگم که برنامه نویسی با تمام شغلهای دنیا فرق داره!
اولا که رشته کامپیوتر قبول شده بودم فکر میکردم از عهدش بر نمیام و گاهی به تغییر رشته فکر میکردم ولی بعدش وااااااااااااقعا از برنامه نویسی خوشم اومد...خیلی کار جالب و مهیجی هست.اگه برمیگشتم به عقب بازم رشته کامپیوتر رو انتخاب میکردم...

----------


## lordarma

هنوز شغل بنده برنامه نویسی نیست (چون دانش آموز رشته ریاضی هستم)،
فقط می خواهم بگویم که من به برنامه نویسی به چشم یک شغل نگاه نمی کنم،
من با تمام وجودم عاشق برنامه نویسی هستم،
هیچ برام مهم نیست که آینده شغلی اش چطور است...

----------


## mostafa_shaeri_tj

برنامه نویسی شده مثل بازی play station. دیگه ارزش قبلی رو نداره. وقتی میبینم طرف رشتش چیز دیگه ای (شیمی ، حسابداری، کتابداری، زیست و ...)  و میاد با گذراندن 1 دوره کلاس های برنامه نویسی برنامه نویس میشه و بازار ما رو خراب میکنه دیگه نمیشه برنامه نویسی رو به عنوان یک شغل معتبر حساب کرد. همینه که من فارق التحصیل کامپیوتر روی برنامه نویسی به عنوان شغل اول حساب باز نمی کنم. یکی از مشکلات این رشته همینه که هرکسی میتونه یه سرکی توش بکشه و دستی توش داشته باشه. آیا میتونیم بریم به جای مهندس پالایشگاه، اونجارو اداره کنیم؟ ولی مهندس پالایشگاه با گذروندن یک دروه ی برنامه نویسی میتونه برات برنامه بنویسه.

----------


## Felony

> و میاد با گذراندن 1 دوره کلاس های برنامه نویسی برنامه نویس میشه


اگر کسی با گذروندن 1 دوره برنامه نویسی که پیش کش ، اگه با 10 ، 20 دوره هم تونست برنامه نویس بشه ، سلام من و بقیه بچه ها برنامه نویس رو بهش برسون .

برادر من برنامه نویسی گوشت کوبی نیست که با دوره گذروندن بشی برنامه نویس !
کسی که بلده یک برنامه بنویسه اسمش برنامه نویس نیست ، این رو یادتون باشه ، برنامه نویس چند ده پارامتر داره ...

در آخر شما تو کارت بهترین باش ، مطمئن باش یه جوجه برنامه نویس نمیتونه جات رو پر کنه .

موفق باشید .

----------


## Mahmood_M

> و میاد با گذراندن 1 دوره کلاس های برنامه نویسی برنامه نویس میشه





> اگر کسی با گذروندن 1 دوره برنامه نویسی که پیش کش ، اگه با 10 ، 20 دوره هم تونست برنامه نویس بشه ، سلام من و بقیه بچه ها برنامه نویس رو بهش برسون .


ولی اگه بخوایم شرایط بازار کشور رو در نظر بگیریم ، با چند دوره ی برنامه نویسی هم می شه وارد بازار کار شد !
یک نفر که با دوره دیدن وارد بازار شده و یک نفر که با تحصیل و تلاش بیشتر وارد بازار شده ( نگیم برنامه نویس ! ) رو میشه با یک " آمپول زن " و یک " پزشک " مقایسه کرد ...
وقتی شخصی بخواد آمپول بزنه ، هم آمپول زن و هم پزشک می تونن کارش رو راه بندازن ! ولی اون شخص مریض باید این ارزش رو برای خودش ( جون خودش ) قائل بشه و ترجیح بده که پیش پزشک بره تا احتمال تزریق موفقیت آمیز بیشتر بشه ...
در بازار برنامه نویسی هم همینطور هست ، اما چون در برنامه نویسی پول بیشتری قراره رد و بدل بشه ، پس مشتری یک فاکتور دیگه هم برای انتخاب بین "آمپول زن " و " پزشک " داره و اون هم هزینه هست ...
متاسفانه چون جامعه ی ما به کندی به سمت استفاده از تکنولوژیهای نرم افزاری پیش میره ( منظورم عموم مردم هستند ) ، برای مثلا یک مغازه داری که چندین سال با دفتر و دستک مغازه داری کرده و بعد از چندین بار کلنجار رفتن با بچه هاش راضی شده که یک کامپیوتر توی مغازش بزاره و حالا می خواد یک برنامه هم سفارش بده مطمئنا مهمترین فاکتور هزینه هست ، چون عملا این هزینه رو یک هزینه ی اضافی می دونه به طوری که اگه نرم افزار مورد نظرش ( از نظر هزینه ) رو پیدا نکنه ، ممکنه منصرف هم بشه ...
به نظرم هرچه مشتری با کامپیوتر و کاربری کامپیوتر بیشتر آشنا باشه حاضره پول بیشتری برای نرم افزار مورد نظرش بده و بیشتر به کیفیت نرم افزار فکر میکنه ، تا وقتی که اکثریت جامعه به دید مثبت و ایده آلی در رابطه با نرم افزار نرسن و اون رو به عنوان یک ابزار مهم حساب نکنن ، نمی شه انتظار داشت که یک برنامه نویس به حقش برسه و یا اینکه یک فرد دوره دیده ! ( تازه کار ) نتونه به راحتی بازار رو خراب کنه ...

اما در مورد برنامه نویس شدن و یا اینکه چه کسی برنامه نویس هست ، به نظرم صرفا یادگیری یک دستور زبان و آشنایی با چند کامپوننت و ابزار نمی تونه تعریف برنامه نویس شدن باشه ، برنامه نویسی از خلاقیت جدایی ناپذیره ، دستورات و ابزارها ، صرفا یک ابزار هستند برای اجرای ایده ها و این ایده ها هستند که یک برنامه نویس رو از یک صرفا " کدنویس " جدا می کنه ...
عاملی که خیلی ها رو برنامه نویس نگه داشته ، علی رغم اینکه درآمد خوبی هم نداشتن ، علاقه ی زیاد به برنامه نویسی و لذت از مشاهده ی محصول نهایی هست و چیزی که باعث میشه تقریبا تمام افرادی که وارد برنامه نویسی می شن ازش لذت ببرن همین عملی کردن ایده هاست ، واقعا کسی که خودش رو به چند ابزار بانک اطلاعاتی و چند تا دکمه و Edit و ... محدود می کنه نمی تونه برنامه نویس باشه و تنها چیزی رو که یاد گرفته داره پیاده می کنه ...
به عنوان یک نظر شخصی چون همیشه کامپیوتر رو به عنوان یک ابزار که باید برای پیشرفت علوم فعالیت کنه می شناسم ، هرگز به برنامه نویسی به عنوان یک شغل نگاه نمی گنم ... و تحصیلاتم هم در اون زمینه نیست ، گرچه لذت بخش ترین کاری که در طول روز انجام میدم ور رفتن با کامپیوتره ...

کسب در آمد از " کامپیوتر " و کسب درآمد از " برنامه نویسی " رو باید تقریبا جدا کرد !
مثلا یک شخص با یادگیری کار با یک نرم افزار سه بعدی و بعد طراحی یک دکوراسیون ساده ( و فقط طراحی اون و ایده هم از مشتری هست ) حدود 400 یا 500 هزار تومان درآمد داره ( برای یک طراحی ) در حالی که یک برنامه نویس باید هم ایده بریزه و هم با تفکر و زحمتی بسیار بیشتر از یک طراح دکوراسیون بتونه پروژه رو به اتمام برسونه که البته بعد از اتمام پروژه هم اشکالاتی هست که برنامه نویس باهاشون کلنجار بره ، و در آخر هم شاید بتونه نرم افزارش رو در بازار با قیمتی حدود 100 تومان یا ... به فروش برسونه ...

متاسفانه این مشکلات وجود داره و به نوعی برخی ها رو هم نا امید می کنه ، که به نظر من همونطور که اشاره کردم این مشکلات ریشه در میزان درک جامعه از نیاز به نرم افزار داره و اینکه افراد چقدر برای راحتی و استفاده از نرم افزار مناسب و با کیفیت حاضرند هزینه کنن ...
این موضوع رو می شه با مقایسه ی درآمد و ارزش برنامه نویسی در کشورهای توصعه یافته ای مثل امریکا و کشورهای اروپایی هم فهمید ، معمولا در تمام رده بندیهای مشاغل از نظر درآمد و یا ارزش اجتماعی ، برنامه نویسی ( یا یک شاخه از اون ) حتما در رده های بالایی لیست قرار می گیره ، اما در کشورهایی مثل کشور ما تقریبا میشه گفت برعکسه و برنامه نویسی درآمد قابل توجهی نسبت به برخی مشاغل نداره ...

به هر حال امیدوارم جامعه ما لزوم استفاده از نرم افزار رو درک کنه و شرایطی پیش بیاد که هر شغلی ارزش اجتماعی و درآمد اصلیش و داشته باشه ...

موفق باشید ...

----------


## simul8or

کامپوتر و برنامه نویسی از بزرگترین علایق زندگی من هستند. همیشه میگم کاش میشد با یه سیستم معمولی برگردم به دوره دبستان و دوباره شروع کنم. حالا شما میپرسید اگه برگردید عقب دوباره کامپیوتر می خوندید. البته که می خوندم.



> با گذراندن 1 دوره کلاس های برنامه نویسی برنامه نویس میشه


واقعا؟؟ یعنی هرکی یه ماشین حساب مهندسی با cpp درست کرد یه برنامه نویس شده؟؟ :عصبانی:

----------


## UltraZoom

> و میاد با گذراندن 1 دوره کلاس های برنامه نویسی برنامه نویس میشه


بله ممکن اون فرد بیاد و برنامه نویسی رو خیلی خوب یاد بگیره . ولی برنامه نویسی فقط تولید کد نیست . 
مهندس نرم افزار می یاد و مراحل تولید نرم افزار را تحلیل می کند . از ابتدای پروسه تولید نرم افزار تا انتهای آن شاید بیش از 10 مرحله باشد که کد نویسی یکی از آن هاست . هر چند یک بخش مهم هست .
لزوما کد نویسی خوب به معنی تولید نرم افزار خوب نیست .

----------


## dousti_design

> 1-اگر زمان به عقب برمی گشت آیا باز هم برنامه نویس می شدید


حتما!



> 2-فکر می کنید تا چه زمانی می توانید برنامه نویس باشید


تا ابد!



> 3-آیا به فکر تغییر شغل افتاده اید ؟ اگر بله چه شغلی را ادامه می دهید


همین عاله!



> 4-آیا آینده شغلی خود را درخشان می بینید


اگه بتونم از ایران برم آره. اگرم نتونم زیاد پول مهم نیست. مهم متخصص شدن و موفقیت علمی هست.



> 5-فکر می کنید تا سن باز نشستگی برنامه نویس خواهید ماند؟


تا آخرین لحظه عمرم!

----------


## REZAsys

:تشویق: به نظر من برنامه نویسی خوبه ولی اگر همراه با گرافیک و بازی سازی هم باشه بهتره چون آدم خسته نمی شه و اینو می دونم که کشور برنامه نویس زیاد داره اما بازی ساز خوب کم داره!!!!

----------


## morteza3z

yeah im satisfied 
take all things easy , and the programming also
so now just think about ur own job , not the things that live in behind
they will fix easilly if ur thought is like that

----------


## ztx1111

من برنامه نویسی عشقمه.مطمئنم که تا آخر عمرم این رشته رو ادامه خواهم داد.
نگران این جوجه برنامه نویس هایی که وارد بازار می شن هم نیستم.این ها که با گذروندن چند دوره وارد بازار شدن ماندگار نخواهند بود.تو بازار همیشه قدرتمند ها ماندگار هستند. :تشویق: 

گذشته از همه ی تفاوت هایی که برنامه نویسی با رشته های دیگر داره یه تفاوتش هست که منو خیلی خوشحال می کنه.اونم امکانات مورد نیاز برای انجام کاره!
شما تصور کنید برای تاسیس شرکت و کار کردن تو رشته ایی مثل پتروشیمی،الکترونیک،خودرو سازی و ... به چند میلیارد سرمایه نیازه .اما قربونش برم برنامه نویسی تنها چیزی که لازم داره یه سیستمه!!! یعنی تنها سرمایه ایی که شما تو این رشته باید داشته باشید دانش خودتونه نه پول :لبخند:

----------


## Samsam2010

با سلام 

دوستان ما به برنامه نویسی با چه دیدی نگاه می کنیم 
آی دست تو بازار زیاد شد ! آی من دیگه نمی تونم پول در بیارم ! و هزار تا آی! اینچنینی

الان ما رو هم رفته چند تا برنامه نویس قابل قبول داریم شاید 10000 تا اما 120000 دکتر داریم که 90000 تاش عمومی حالا مردم دیگه رشته پزشکی نخونن چون 90000 تا دکتر داریم. اگر بره دکتر بشه بد بخت می شه و ...

یا ما تو شهر مون یه راسته داریم راسته طلا فروش ها 600 تا طلا فروشی جنب هم دارن خدا تومان کاسبی می کنن 

حرف آخر : همیشه کسی برنده است که خلاقیت داشته باشه

بعدشم مگه ما مسلمون نیستیم روزی رو خدا می ده بچسبیم به کسب و کار (از تو حرکت از من برکت )

برنامه نویسی تو دنیا رو بورس اما در کنارش باید از همه چیز کامپیوتر سر در بیاری 

الان ما توی ایران چند تا برنامه نویس برای PS3 یا Xbox360 داریم ؟؟برنامه نویسی که فقط برای کامپیوتر نیست 
برای چیز های دیگه برنامه بنویسیم  

ببینید من نمی تونم برنامه ای مثل فتوشاپ بنویسم اما می تونم براش پلاگین بنویسم

من با این که وضعیت مالیم خوب نیست اما اگر 100 بار دیگه به دنیا بیام دست از برنامه نویسی نمی کشم

بعد از این حرفها دوستان بیایم اخلاق حرفه ای رو زیر پا نذاریم و به هم توهین نکنیم



> نگران این جوجه برنامه نویس هایی که وارد بازار می شن هم نیستم.


در این جا دوست ما به برنامه نویس های تازه وارد توهین کرده و اونها رو جوجه خطاب کرده و ایشون یادش نمی آد اون روزی که تازه پا به عرصه برنامه نویسی گذاشته بود

من برای همه برنامه نویسا اعم از تازه وارد و حرفه ای آرزوی موفقیت قلبی می نماییم

----------


## Peyman.Gh

دست که در همه زمینه ها و حرفه ها زیاد شده ولی برد با شخصیه که زرنگ باشه و همیشه یک ایده بالاتر و جدید نسبت به دیگران داشته باشه.

----------


## amimaras

سلام 
اينكه ميگين بايد زرنگ بود و ايده جديد داشت و برترين شغل دنيا اينه همش قبول ولي كجا ؟ اونور دنيا كه براي فكر ارزش قايلند و كپي رايت هست نه تو ايران كه تا جلو مردم بيل نزني بهش  كاركردن نميگن - ميگن يه ساعت نشستي پشت كامپيترت(با همين تلفظ) يه چيزي دراوردي به همه هم خدا تومن ميخواي بفروشيش  يا فوري ميخوان قفل شكستشو با 1000 تومن همراه با يه چند تا كانورتور و آنتي ويروس بخرن
من خودم تا سال  1375 برنامه نويسي كردم كه آخريش يه برنامه با پاسكال و اسمبلي در رابطه با مخابرات بود كه با مشترك تماس ميگرفت و بدهيشو بهش اعلام ميكرد با همه حالتاش تازه بدون كارت صدا و مودم (از خروجي اسپيكر و يه سخت افزار دست ساز بجاي مودم استفاده ميشد) بعد كه عملياتي شد با هزار زور و بزن وبگير 25 هزار تومن دادند و هر نسخه اش رو به هر شهر 150 هزار فروختند  يا برا يه فدراسيون برنامه نوشتيم تا يك سال ونيم بعد  روزي چند بار زنگ ميزدند ميخوايم اينو هم اضافه كنيم يا اونو اين شكلي كنيم و ازين حرفها  :متعجب:  :متفکر: 

در عوض الان يه برنامه نفتي  هست كه فقط اجاره سالانه اش 2 ميليون دلار است ولي تو ايران هيچكي روش اصلا كار نكرده
خلاصه كلام تو اين كشور  كار رايانه  به نظر من بايد كار جانبي باشه  و عشقي نه كار اصلي

اينم ببينيد حتما  http://www.developercenter.ir/Forum/...ead.php?t=7053

----------


## golbafan

> من برنامه نویسی عشقمه.مطمئنم که تا آخر عمرم این رشته رو ادامه خواهم داد.
> نگران این جوجه برنامه نویس هایی که وارد بازار می شن هم نیستم.این ها که با گذروندن چند دوره وارد بازار شدن ماندگار نخواهند بود.تو بازار همیشه قدرتمند ها ماندگار هستند.
> 
> گذشته از همه ی تفاوت هایی که برنامه نویسی با رشته های دیگر داره یه تفاوتش هست که منو خیلی خوشحال می کنه.اونم امکانات مورد نیاز برای انجام کاره!
> شما تصور کنید برای تاسیس شرکت و کار کردن تو رشته ایی مثل پتروشیمی،الکترونیک،خودرو سازی و ... به چند میلیارد سرمایه نیازه .اما قربونش برم برنامه نویسی تنها چیزی که لازم داره یه سیستمه!!! یعنی تنها سرمایه ایی که شما تو این رشته باید داشته باشید دانش خودتونه نه پول


منم تا آخر اين شغل رو ادامه ميدم......

----------


## golbafan

> سلام 
> اينكه ميگين بايد زرنگ بود و ايده جديد داشت و برترين شغل دنيا اينه همش قبول ولي كجا ؟ اونور دنيا كه براي فكر ارزش قايلند و كپي رايت هست نه تو ايران كه تا جلو مردم بيل نزني بهش  كاركردن نميگن - ميگن يه ساعت نشستي پشت كامپيترت(با همين تلفظ) يه چيزي دراوردي به همه هم خدا تومن ميخواي بفروشيش  يا فوري ميخوان قفل شكستشو با 1000 تومن همراه با يه چند تا كانورتور و آنتي ويروس بخرن
> من خودم تا سال  1375 برنامه نويسي كردم كه آخريش يه برنامه با پاسكال و اسمبلي در رابطه با مخابرات بود كه با مشترك تماس ميگرفت و بدهيشو بهش اعلام ميكرد با همه حالتاش تازه بدون كارت صدا و مودم (از خروجي اسپيكر و يه سخت افزار دست ساز بجاي مودم استفاده ميشد) بعد كه عملياتي شد با هزار زور و بزن وبگير 25 هزار تومن دادند و هر نسخه اش رو به هر شهر 150 هزار فروختند  يا برا يه فدراسيون برنامه نوشتيم تا يك سال ونيم بعد  روزي چند بار زنگ ميزدند ميخوايم اينو هم اضافه كنيم يا اونو اين شكلي كنيم و ازين حرفها 
> 
> در عوض الان يه برنامه نفتي  هست كه فقط اجاره سالانه اش 2 ميليون دلار است ولي تو ايران هيچكي روش اصلا كار نكرده
> خلاصه كلام تو اين كشور  كار رايانه  به نظر من بايد كار جانبي باشه  و عشقي نه كار اصلي
> 
> اينم ببينيد حتما  http://www.developercenter.ir/Forum/...ead.php?t=7053



مشكل شما برميگرده به نحوه مديريت تون روي پروژه ها و قراردادهاي آبكي

----------


## مهران موسوی

دوستان خيلي ساده به قضيه نگاه كنيد !! كسي كه به قول شما با چند تا دوره و مرور چند تا سورس كد اماده نحوه ي كپي پيست كردن رو ياد گرفته و نهايتا چند تا پروژه ي ساده بهش خورده برنامه نويس نيست !! سعي كنيد به كسايي كه بابت يه كار 200-300 تومن ميگيرن نگيد بازار خراب كن . اكثر برنامه نويساي ما اين مشكل رو دارن كه حتي ارزش كار خودشون رو هم نميدونن !! طرف ميره يه سيستم انبار داري مينويسه كلي جون ميده الگوريتم هاي مختلفي رو براي سيستمش پياده سازي ميكنه و ... علاوه بر اون گزارشات دلخواه مشتري رو براش ايجاد ميكنه هر وقتم طرف زنگ زد در خدمتشه انگار كه بهش بدهكاره بعد بابت اين همه دنگ و فنگ همش 500 - 600 تومن ميگيره !!! من همچين ادمي رو واقعا ديدم  :اشتباه:  خب حالا خودتون قضاوت كنين ايا فقط برنامه نويساي تازه كار بازار رو خراب ميكنن ؟؟ طرف 2 ماه شايد بيشتر شبانه روز جون ميكنه ميگيره 600 تومن در صورتي كه يه كارمند يك ماه توي ساعت اداري كار ميكنه به زندگيشم راحت ميرسه توي يك ماه حقوقش با پاداش و مزايا و .. 600-700 تومن ميشه !! واقعا خجالت داره . خواهش ميكنم يه عده رعايت كنن اگه طرف كارتونو قبول داشته باشه و ارزش كارتون رو بدونه به جز شما به هيچكس اعتماد نميكنه پس نگين مشتري ميپره ... !!!

خوشبختانه بازار كار ما داره كم كم مهندسي ميشه . وقتي فلان شركت دولتي پروژه ميده ميگه بايد حتما معماري سه لايه باشه از متودولوژي RUP يا مثلا MVC استفاده شده باشه شما بايد پروژه رو زمانبندي كنيد و تحليل كنيد و ميزان ريسك پروژه رو بررسي كنيد و فلان ماژل ها رو پياده سازي كنيد و و و .... خب حالا به نظرتون به قول شما برنامه نويسايي كه با چند تا كلاس كد نويسي ياد گرفتن ميتونن همچين كاري كنن و يك سيستم مهندسي شده رو كه نياز بازار حرفه اي امروز ماست پياده سازي كنن ؟؟ متاسفانه يا خوشبختانه بايد بگم توي مراكزي كه حرفه اي كار ميكنن و كمترين كارشون 20 ميليون هست از كد نويسا به عنوان ماشين تايپ استفاده ميكنن اين يك حقيقته و كاريه كه الان ما داريم توي گروه نرم افزاريمون انجام ميديم . همه ي كارارا انجام ميديم و فقط كلاس هاي لايه بندي شده رو به صورت dll در اختيار كد نويس ميزاريم ميگيم بر اساس مدل با (RUP) كه خيلي هم واضح هست كد بنويس اخر سر هم بهش 300-400 تومن ميديم ميره پي كارش . يكم به موضوع فك كنيد !!! اون از كلاس هاي لايه بندي شده ي ما استفاده كرد بر اساس طراحي ما بين اونا با كد نوشتن ارتباط برقرار كرد و كارمون به صروت مهندسي به پايان رسيد . الان ديگه جوري شده كه مهندس نرم افزار شده مثل مهندس ساختمان يعني نقشه ي اصلي كار رو مشخص ميكنه ابزارها را مشخص ميكنه ميده دست بنا يعني همون كد نويسا بعد بهشون ميگه بر اساس نقشه ي من كار رو جلو ببرين و بنا جسارتا فقط وظيفش حماليه !!!!

پس از اين به بعد ديگه نگيم فلاني اومد كار رو خراب كرد سعي كنيد اصولي كار كنيد . شايد خيلي ها حرفم رو جدي نگيرين ولي با گذشت زمان حقيقت هايي رو ميبينين كه حتما به حرف من ميرسين 

يا حق ...

----------


## alawiala

و اما بعد پس از 9 صفحه یک جمع بندی خلاصه از نظرات کاربران انجام بدیم بد نیست 
.
1-افرادی که به نظر می رسند راضی هستند . چه گفتند :

 *-شما می توانید وارد حیطه طراحی سیستم و نرم افزار شوید
 *-سعی کنید خالق ایده های جدید باشید 
 *-باید کار گروهی انجام داد . چون یک پروژه خوب از یک ذهن خوب و فعال بیرون می آید
 *-باید شغل جانبی داشته باشید 
 *-باید مهارتهای خود را بالا ببریم و حرفه ای شویم تا رقیب نداشته باشیم
 *-باید ریسک کرد . کسی که راهی را شروع می کند باید انقدر در مسیری که داره طی می کنه صبور و مصمم باشه تا به هدف برسه
 *-رضایت از برنامه نویسی بستگی به محیط کار داره

2-افرادی که به نظر می رسند ناراضی هستند گفتند 

 *-درآمد برنامه نویسی ثابت نیست 
 *-هرچقدر برنامه نویس حرفه ای شوید مردم این رانمی فهمند ،چون فرهنگ برنامه نویسی جا نیفتاده
 *-بازار برنامه نویسی خراب است 
 *-چون همه وارد برنامه نویسی می شوند پس سطح حقوق برنامه نویسان کمتر می شود
 *- چون علمی نوپاست پس هنوز جا نیفتاده است
 *-چون قانون کپی رایت نداریم . پس کسی قدر برنامه های ما را نمی داند

و اما بعد 
به نظر می رسد که میزان رضایت از شغل به سابقه و وضعیت تاهل و کارمند بودن یا کارفرما بودن بستگی دارد .
به نظر من بیشترین مشکل برنامه نویسان به ضعف قانون و ضعف بازار و فرهنگ وابسته است . در نبود قانون کپی رایت زحمات زیادی هدر می رود ، علاوه براین فرهنگ سازمانی در شرکتهای نرم افزاری و سازمانها جا نیفتاده ، بطوری که با یک برنامه نویس همانند یک کارمند معمولی برخورد می شود . علاوه بر این مقایسه کار برنامه نویسان با کارهای فیزیکی دیگر از بزرگترین معضلات است . چرا که عموم افراد تصور می کنند که یک برنامه نویس پشت کامپیوتر بازی می کند،غافل از اینکه ذهن یک برنامه نویس تا چه حدی درگیر است ، متاسفانه تفکیک صحیح و درستی از مشاغل ذهنی و مشاغل فیزیکی وجود ندارد.

در خاتمه به نظر می رسد برای جا انداختن شغل برنامه نویسی در جامعه نیاز به چند ابزار داریم

1-تشکیل اتحادیه برنامه نویسان همانند جامعه حسابداران و یا تشکلهای مهندسی :
*-این اتحادیه بایداستانداردهای برنامه نویسی را تدوین کند . همچنین با برگزاری دوره های استاندارد و امتحانات معتبر و استاندارد ، راه را برای استاندارد سازی برنامه نویسی هموار کند ، البته اگرچه در شرایط فعلی انواع و اقسام آموزشگاهها وجود دارد ولی هر آموزشگاهی در چارچوب خود حرکت می کند . و در این زمینه هیچ گونه استانداردی وجود ندارد .
*-این اتحادیه باید قوانین کسب و کار را در شرکتهای نرم افزاری تعریف کند . همانطور که اتحادیه های کارگری از و ضعیت کارگران دفاع می کنند . این اتحادیه باید از وضعیت محیط کاری برنامه نویسان دفاع کند .
*-این اتحادیه باید با راه اندازی تبلیغات همگانی و در سطح جامعه اهمیت نرم افزار و برنامه نویسی را گسترش دهد

2-تدوین قانون جامع مهندسی نرم افزار : در این قانون باید کارهای مربوط به تولید نرم افزار تفکیک شود و هر کدام شرح وظایف آن به خوبی بیان شود . با توجه به گسترش حجم پروژه ها دیگر نمی توان یک نفر تمام کار پروژه را انجام دهد . 

در نبود قانون همه ما رنج می بریم پس بیاید یک حرکت همگانی انجام دهیم برای دفاع از حقوق خود

با  تشکر

----------


## amimaras

> مشكل شما برميگرده به نحوه مديريت تون روي پروژه ها و قراردادهاي آبكي



يه برنامه نويس  بايد دقيق و ذهن تحليلگر داشته باشه  شما كل مطلب رو خوندي كه اين نظر مديريتي رو دادي  :اشتباه:   تاريخ پروژه رو ديدي  ميشه يفرمايين چند تا پروژه  غير آبكي به سازمانها و شركتهاي دولتي با يه قرارداد توپ بستيد (براي روشن شدن اذهان برنامه نويسان جوان و اينكه كسي باشون آبكي قرارداد نبندد  لطفا نمونه قراردادهاتان را  ارسال بفرماييد)

اگه اون متن طنز رو اون زير هم بخوني رگه هايي از حقيقت خواهيد ديد كه سبب پاسخ هاي متعصبانه و عجولانه و غير حرفه اي نخواهد شد

يا حق

----------


## goudarzivahid

سلام
من بعد اینکه سالها برنامه نویسی کردم (حالا حرفه ای و یا غیر حرفه ای) و درآمد چشمگیری گیرم نیومد.اومدم سمت برنامه هایی که گاهی حتی اونا را بچه بازی می دیدم مثل همین پاور پوینت و فلش و فتوشاپ و غیره و عجیب درامدی کسب کردم و اینجا بود که همه فهمیدن من مهندس کامپیوترم.(واقعا متاسفم) و حالا بعد از گذشت از اون مرحله فهمیدم که ماها بعد از کسب تجربه در برنامه نویسی و برنامه های جورواجور با کمی مطالعه درمورد کنترل پروژه و اصول مدیریت میتونیم بهترین و البته موفق ترین مدیران پروژه باشیم.کسانی که هم اصول برنامه نویسی را میدونن هم اصول طراحی و از همه مهمتر اینکه خوب میدونیم باید بیشتر به برنامه نویسامون برسیم.

----------


## mostafa_shaeri_tj

برای تشکیل اتحادیه برنامه نویسان از کجا باید شروع کرد؟ 
چه کسی باید این کار رو شروع کنه و انجام بده؟
اگه ما خودمون دلمون واسه خودمون نسوزه، کسی نیست واسمون دل بسوزونه.
تعداد اعضای این سایت کم نیست، اگه همه درخواستش رو به مرجع مسئول ارسال کنن مطمئنا اوناهم پیگیری میکنن

----------


## alawiala

> برای تشکیل اتحادیه برنامه نویسان از کجا باید شروع کرد؟ 
> چه کسی باید این کار رو شروع کنه و انجام بده؟
> اگه ما خودمون دلمون واسه خودمون نسوزه، کسی نیست واسمون دل بسوزونه.
> تعداد اعضای این سایت کم نیست، اگه همه درخواستش رو به مرجع مسئول ارسال کنن مطمئنا اوناهم پیگیری میکنن


موفقیت و شكست، معمولاٌ منشا واحدی ندارند.شكست نتیجه خودداری از انجام عملی است
تا زمانی که دست رو دست بگذاریم وضع همان است پس

آنتونی رابینز در کتاب راز موفقیت می گوید:
كارھایی كه گاه به گاه انجام می دھیم، ملاك نیستند، بلكه اعمال دائمی ما ھستند كه نقش تعیین كننده دارند.پدر ھمه اعمال ما كدام است ؟ چه عملی در نھایت ، تعیین كننده شخصیت و راه زندگانی ماست ؟پاسخ این پرسش در كلمه تصمیم نھفته است .در لحظات تصمیمگیری است كه سرنوشت ما رقم زده می شود .من بیش ازھر چیز ، اعتقاد دارم كه آنچه سرنوشت ما را تعیین می كند ، شرایط زندگیمان نیست ،بلكه تصمیمھای ماست.

پس همه چیز از تصمیم آغاز می شود . اگر همه تصمیم بگیرند و اراده کنند ، شدنی است

بسم الله کسی هست؟

----------


## saed2006

متاسفانه قشر بر نامه نویس  کمتر توانسته در دولت و حاکمیت چانه بزنه برای کسب حداقل حقوق خودش
شاید به این دلیل که دوستا ن برنامه نویس اکثرا پای کامپیوتر  ها مینشینند و کمتر دارای مهارت های اجتماعی قوی برای چانه زنی در مورد حداقل حقوق خود میباشند
شما مهندسی عمران رو  نگاه کنید برای خودشون سازمان های عریض و طویل ایجاد کرده اند و حق خود رو میگیرند چرا؟
 چون دارای قدرت چانه زنی بالایی هستند انها بیشتر وقت خود رو  صرف ارتباط  با ادم ها میکنند از کارگر و بنا بگیرید تا مدیران و کارفرمایان.
ما همه هم و غم خود رو گذاشتیم که سه لایه بنویسیم یا پنج لایه
کمتر وارد اجتماع شدیم
کمتر تلاش کردیم که صنف قدرتمندی داشته باشیم
و همه این ها باعث شده علی رغم پول ساز بودن رشته مان کمتر به حق خود برسیم
به هر حال این نظر من بود
نظرات دوستان رو میشنویم

----------


## alawiala

برنامه نویسانی که انواع و اقسام سیستمها را تجزیه و تحلیل می کنند چرا نمی توانند سیستمی برای گرفتن حق خود طراحی کنند . دوستان مطمین باشید که خواستن توانستن است . همانطور که دوستمان گفتند ببیندید . مهندسان عمران چقدر تشکل و اتحادیه دارن ،
اما برنامه نویسان چی ؟ 

آنتونی رابینیز در کتاب راز موفقیت می گوید :

در درون ھر یك از ما منابع نیروی عظیمی به ودیعه نھاده شده است كه می تواند ما رابه كلیه آرزوھای خودو حتی به چیزی بی ش از آن برساند.یك تصمیم ، می تواند دریچه ھای بسیاری را به روی ما باز كند و شادمانی یا غم ، سعادت یا بی نوایی، با ھم بودن یا انزوا ، عمر طولانی و یا مرگ زود ر س را به ارمغان آورد.از شمامی خواھم كه ھمین امروز ، تصمیمی بگیرید كه بلافاصله موجب دگرگونی یا بھبود كیفیت زندگیتان شود.كاری را كه به تعویق انداخته اید انجام دھید...

باید شروع کنید لطفا مدیران تالار نظر بدهند . ما می توانیم وضعیت را متحول کنیم اگر که اراده کنیم .

----------


## sadeghlinux

با سلام خدمت اساتيد محترم

عزيزان با اينجور حرفها که اينجا ايران است و نميشود و ... پس بايد بشينيم تا يک معجزه رخ بده اينجا بشه اروپا؟!!!

من و شما بايد دست بکار بشيم!
مگه بيل گيتس بدنيا اومد مايکروسافت رو داشت؟ يا نشست گفت اينجا آمريکاست نميشه! يا منتظر موند يکي ديگه استارت رو بزنه؟


اينجا ايران است من هم افتخار ميکنم که ايراني هستم

تو اين دور و زمونه چه ايران چه اروپا با يه شغل نميشه کاري کرد!

مشتري که حايش نيست Vb چيه C#‎ چيه؟ اون ميخواد با کمترين هزينه کارش راه بيفته

برنامه نويس بودن مطرح نيست خلاق بودن مطرحه
من خودم با ويبي کار ميکنم ولي حرفه اي نيستم اما اغلب دنبال ايده هاي جذابي هستم . الان وقتي ميري دنبال يه کار مثل برنامه نويسي و ميبيني که دست توش زياده بهتره خلاقيت رو تو خودت بارور کني نه برنامه نويسي . بايد قدرت تحليل داشته باشي !

شما دوستان که بازم يه پولکي در ميارين اينجوري ميگين اما من تا حالا يک قرون هم درنياوردم! من نبايد بگم اينجا ايران هست بايد مشکل رو تو خودم پيدا کنم

درسته اينجا امکانات نداريم نميشه اما نبايد درجا بزنيم بايد حرکت کرد و يه کاري کرد.

يکي ديگر از مشکلات ما هم اينه که گروهي کار نميکنيم

      به هر حال زگهواره تا گور دانش بجوي!

----------


## nejat_mohammadhossein

تو وبلاگ رادمان یک مطلب بود با عنوان برنامه نویس بازنشسته و می گفت که تو خارج یک برنامه نویس بایک زبان برنامه نویسی مثل کوبول کارشو شروع میکنه و بعد از 30 سال برنامه نویسی خودشو بازنشست می کنه ! خوب ولی تو ایران بخاطر دلایلی که اساتید ذکر کردن نمی شه ! یادمه تو شرکتی که کار می کردم برنامه ای که انبارداری و بقیه کارها رو انجام می دادن توسط یک لیسانس صنایع نوشته شده بود ! مسول شبکه هم یکی بود با مدرک فوق دیپلم برق! خوب برنامه نویسی مثل زبان انگلیسی شده که همه در حد نیازشون اونو یاد می گیرن بیشتر یک هنر شده تا یک منبع درامد! 
ولی بهرحال این رشته ی ماست و چون تولید ی است لذت بخش است.

----------


## aryasoft2872

فک نمی کنم اینکارا فایده ای داشته باشه چون برنامه نویسی به عنوان یک شغل در ایران فایده ای نداره چون راستش خودمونیم هر کی درس معمولی رو نمی کشه فک می کنه اه کامپیوتر که ساده است من خودم همه ی بازی هام رو خودم می تونم نصب کنم پس زرتی می پره رشته فنی رو می زنه و کامپیوتر بعدش هم می گه چرا به ما برنامه نویسا (بهتره بگم حسابداری نویسا) چرا نمی رسن؟؟؟؟

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

سلام به همه دوستان
از همون اول این تاپیک رو دنبال میکردم و نظری هم نمیدادم چون اصولا با گلایه کردن مخالفم،
یک روز بیل گیتس توی یکی از مدارس آمریکا به دانش آموزان گفت که بی خود غر نزنید، به جای غر زدن از موقعیت ها استفاده کنید.
باور کنید قصد جسارت ندارم ولی خوب آدم بعضی نظرات رو میبینه و دلخور میشه، چون غیر 
اصولی و غیر منطقیه.امیدوارم از نوشته هام سوء تعبیر نکنید، اصولا آدم تند اخلاقی نیستم و اگر 
به نظرتون مطالبم تند بود مطمئن باشید دارید اشتباه میکنید!
چند تا نکته ای که باید بگم:
این تاپیک از راضی یا ناراضی بودن برنامه نویسی شروع شد و به جوجه برنامه نویسی و پروژه 
های آبکی و غیره کشیده شد!
ببینید دوستان مثلا من خودم رشته تحصیلیم مدیریت هستش و اصولا تخصصم تو مدیریت و 
حسابداری و اقتصاد هستش ولی برنامه نویسی رو صرفا و فقط صرفا از روی علاقه یاد میگیرم و اگر
غیر از این بود سراغ C++‎ نمیرفتم! و برام مهم نیست درآمد برنامه نویسی چقدر هستش.
ولی اینو باید بگم( باور کنید منظورم دفاع از خودم نیست، اگر بود میتونستم نگم رشتم چیه!!) 
اینکه بگیم هر کس رشتش مهندسی نرم افزار نیست جوجه برنامه نویسه!! چیزی جز حرفی 
احساسی و غیر اصولی نیست!! اینکه بگیم طرف با 20 تا دوره هم جوجه برنامه نویسه!! اصلا 
قبول ندارم! چرا؟؟
نمیگم برنامه نویسی رو میشه با چند تا دوره یاد گرفت، ولی مگر آیا یه مهندس نرم افزار تو 
دانشگاه چقدر برنامه نویسی یاد میگیره؟؟ اگر طرف با 20 تا دوره جوجه برنامه نویسه، پس به نظر 
شما یک مهندس نرم افزار با پاس کردن یه جزوه پاسکال و سی خدای برنامه نویسی شده؟؟
هر چیزی با تلاش بدست میاد، ربطی به دانشگاه رفتن و نرفتن نداره. Dr.Mudge یکی از بزرگترین
هکرهای جهان، رشته تحصیلیش موسیقی بود! گروه هفت نفریشون مایکروسافت رو با هزاران 
کارمند و مهندس نرم افزار رو به زانو درآورد.
یا مثلا یک مهندس نرم افزار میاد سمت طراحی وب، و بعد بقیه رو جوحه طراح میدونه!! خوب مگر 
تو رشته نرم افزار طراحی وب یاد دادن؟؟ پس یک مهندس نرم افزار با کسی که اصلا دانشگاه نرفته
تو این زمینه فرق نداره. تو همین سایت مهدسین نرم افزاری رو دیدم که شروع بع ساخت نرم افزار
حسابداری کردند، خوب مگر یه مهندس نرم فزار حسابداره که یک نفره میاد نرم فزار حسابداری
میسازه؟؟ من خودم امکانات نرم افزاری که ساخته بودن رو میدیدم، ولی به خدا اگر بخوام واقعیت
رو بگم، باید عرض کنم اون نرم افزار رو اگر مفت هم بهم بدن استفاده نمیکنم! چرا چون دوستان
عزیز خودشون رو تحلیل گر نرم افزار میبینن!! پس آیا درسته که منم بگم جوجه حسابدار؟؟
 یا طرف میاد میره فتوشاپ کار میکنه با هزار ادعا، خوب در این صورت هم مگر دوستمون 
گرافیست هستش که میره سراغ این نرم افزار؟؟ پس خواهشا از این حرفای نا امید کننده و غیر 
اصولی نزنیم.
این رو هم نمیخواستم بگم ولی خوب میگم، اون دوستی که برنامه نویسا رو به طور غیر مستقیم
حمال! فرض کردند و خودشون رو انسان برتر! جسارت نشه ولی من هم اگر از دید خودم نگاه کنم
میتونم بگم یه مدیر پروژه هم چیزی بیش از یک حمال نیست!! پس خواهشا توی سایت به این 
بزرگی به کسی توهین نکنید.در مورد نقشه کشی که اونو علامه دهر فرض میکنید باید عرض کنم 
که اگر تو ایران کسانی که مهندس نقشه کشی نیستند هم اجازه نقشه کشی داشتند کسی به 
اون مهندس نقشه کشی پروژه اش رو نمیداد!! من خودم کسی رو میشناسم که دانشگاه نرفت و 
موتور اتومبیل طراحی کرد.
اگر مهندس نرم افزاری از جوجه برنامه نویسا گلایه کنه باید قبول کنه که در این صورت خودش هم 
چیزی جز یک جوجه برنامه نویس نیست. کسی که میره دات نت یاد میگیره فرقی نمیکنه 
تحصیلات آکادمیک داره یا نه، چون تو دانشگاه به کسی معماری دات نت یاد نمیدن. پس هر دو 
گروه دارن از صفر شروع میکنن.
در مورد نارضایتی از برنامه نویسی هم این نکته حائز اهمیته که همه مشاغل دارای ضعف درآمدی
هستند و آنچه که باید باشند نیستند.
تو همین ایرانی که شما میفرمایید، اگر نگاهی به اطرافتون بیندازید میبینید کسانی بودند مثل 
من و شما، ولی بار و بندیل رو بستند و به راهی کره مریخ شدند!! پس بی جهت نباید گلایه کرد.
اگر آدم شکست خورده زیاده، آدم موفق هم زیاده، تنها تفاوتشون این بود که یکی غر زد و اون 
یکی چاره اندیشید و تلاش کرد.
موفق باشید

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> یادمه تو شرکتی که کار می کردم برنامه ای که انبارداری و بقیه کارها رو انجام می دادن توسط یک لیسانس صنایع نوشته شده بود ! مسول شبکه هم یکی بود با مدرک فوق دیپلم برق! خوب برنامه نویسی مثل زبان انگلیسی شده که همه در حد نیازشون اونو یاد می گیرن بیشتر یک هنر شده تا یک منبع درامد!


من زیاد این حرف رو قبول ندارم.
تویه تمام رشته ها این مساله وجود داره. کسی که لیسانس اقتصاد داره و کار حسابداری انجام می ده. مهندس مکانیک-برق کار نرم افزار انجام می ده. لیسانس ریاضی که زبان آموزش می ده. مهندس کامپیوتر که ریاضی تدریس می کنه. مهندس عمران نقشه کشی می کنه و ....
با این مثال ها میشه دید که تو همه مشاغل فنی-مهندسی این چیزها وجود داره. هرکاری اکتسابی هست. یعنی کافیه شما مهارت رو آموزش ببینی و تمرین و تکرار داشته باشی حالا رشته تحصیلی شما هرچی می خواد باشه. رشته تحصیلی مربوط به آقای کرامتی:

https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...09&postcount=1
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...62&postcount=2
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...17&postcount=4

پاسخ خوبی هستش:



> _Dr.Mudge یکی از بزرگترین
> هکرهای جهان، رشته تحصیلیش موسیقی بود! گروه هفت نفریشون مایکروسافت رو با هزاران 
> کارمند و مهندس نرم افزار رو به زانو درآورد._


صرف برنامه نویس شدن و موندن و بودن فایده نداره. همون طور که حسابدار موندن و بودن فایده نداره. مکانیک بودن و موندن فایده نداره. هر رشته ای یه پله هایی برای پیشرفت داره که آخرش اینه که برای خودت باشی (شرکت موفق داشته باشی)

----------


## paladin

> عزيزان با اينجور حرفها که اينجا ايران است و نميشود و ... پس بايد بشينيم تا يک معجزه رخ بده اينجا بشه اروپا؟!!!
> 
> من و شما بايد دست بکار بشيم!
> مگه بيل گيتس بدنيا اومد مايکروسافت رو داشت؟ يا نشست گفت اينجا آمريکاست نميشه! يا منتظر موند يکي ديگه استارت رو بزنه؟
> 
> مشتري که حايش نيست Vb چيه C#‎‎‎ چيه؟ اون ميخواد با کمترين هزينه کارش راه بيفته
> 
> برنامه نويس بودن مطرح نيست خلاق بودن مطرحه
>  يکي ديگر از مشکلات ما هم اينه که گروهي کار نميکنيم
> ...


منم این حرفها رو قبول دارم.  ز عمل کار براید . من فکر می کنم دوستان با توجه به شرایط خودشون نظر می دن . یعنی اونی که کارش خوب بوده و به خاطر قیمت کارو ازش گرفتن ناراحته و اونیکی به دلایل دیگه خوشحال و ....
من خودم تو یه شرکت که چند تا شبه برنامه نویس(!) قیمت 400 تا 600 هزار تومان داده بودن ، کار رو گرفتم با 3.5 میلیون تومان . خودم فکر میکنم به خاطر روابط خوب با مشتری و ارائه نمونه کار موفق بود . به هر حال خیلی ها برای این اب و خاک خون دادن و ما حد اقل می تونیم با یه تخصص ناچیز کمک کوچکی به پیشرفت اینده انفورماتیک این کشور بکنیم . 
البته برای درامد یا باید بصورت شرکت و گروه باشی ، یعنی یکی که روابط خوبی داره گروه رو مدیریت کنه و کار بگیره و قرار داد ببنده و یکی بانک طراحی کنه یکی کد بنویسه و....
یا تمام توانایی هارو داشته باشی . 
یه نکته دیگه این که خیلی وقت ها پروژه های کوچه آینده خوبی دارن ( مثل بازیکنان جوان ) باید اونارو پیدا کرد و روشون کار کرد . 
ّبرنامه نویس بودن یعنی هنر جنگیدن !!!

----------


## alin30

من که میگم برنامه نویسی تو ایران باید در کناریه کار دیگه باشه من که کارم سخت افزاره دارم رو برنامه نویسی هم کار میکنم
کاریداشتید در بخش مقالات قسمت سخت افزار در خدمتم

----------


## #Elahe#

من هم سنم از همه دوستان اظهار نظر کننده کمه و هم تجربه و سوادم و هم  تجربه دست به قلم بودنم !
ولی یه چیز رو میدونم .
برنامه نویسی یعنی خلاقیت !
برنامه نویسی هنر خلق کردن هست نه هنر کد سر هم کردن .
تو کارت خلاقیت داشته باشی و همیشه ایده نو ارائه بدی مطمئنا هم خودت رو  ابرا پرواز خواهی کرد !!!!  :چشمک:  و هم درآمد بیشتر خواهد بود !
پرواز!! از این نظر که هر برنامه نویسی وقتی آخر کارش رو میبینه و میبینه  که نتیجه عالی از آب دراومده به خودش مطمئن میشه .
درآمد هم از این نظر که مشتریها برای سفارش برنامه به برنامه نویس یا شرکت  برنامه نویسی ای مراجعه میکنند که بقیه کارش رو تایید کنند . این مورد دیگه  ربطی به ایران و غیر ایران نداره . یعنی کسی که تو کارش ایده پرداز هست و  خلاقیت داره مرز نمیشناسه .

----------


## mpmsoft

ما در زندگی با آزمون و خطاهای فراوانی روبروی می شویم و یکی از این انتخابها انتخاب شغل هست

هرچه فکر می کنم که پاسخی بدم که مربوط به کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی بشه می بینم گفتار و تجربه بزرگان ما اینجا ایفای نقش می کنه

*برای رسیدن به موفقیت باید کولی داد*

مهم نیست چه شغلی انتخاب می کنید همیشه تو همه کارها پول هست

بنده خودم شخصا از 50 هزار تومان ماهیانه شروع کردم و خدا رو شکر الان بسیار بسیار از کارم راضی هستم

دلیل موفقیتم :

1 - انگیزه *****
2 - علاقه
3 - صبر
5 - استفاده مناسب از منابع آموزشی
6 - احساس مسئولیت در قبال کار
7 - تمرکز بروی کار


امروزه در تمامی شغلها درآمد هست به شرط اینکه قضیه رو فقط پولی نبینی
اگر درآمد بالا می خواهید آیا به همان اندازه اطلاعاتتون بروز هست
اگر درآمد بالا می خواهید چه خدماتی می تونید ارائه بدید

اگر اطلاعات بروزی دارید و درآمد کافی نداره اون دیگه بر می گرده به عرزه خودتون

----------


## JaguarXF

نه ! استرس زیادی داره .

----------


## persian_bigboy

بسیار عالیه ولی علم . صبر و تجزیه تحلیل خوبی داشته باشی . هیچ استرسی هم نداره . من از مالی 20 شروع کردم الان 1.000.000 حقوقم هستش

----------


## navidwhacker

سلام من خیلی باسه این جور صحبتا وقت ندارم اما باید بگم این تیتر واقعن من و شگفت زده کرد.
چندتا از پست ها رو هم خوندم همه کلیشه ای حرف زدند و این در حالی که بعضیا از خلاقیت حرف میزنند (بازم کلیشه ای).
فقط می خوام بگم که همه ی مشاغل علوم و ... درواقع هر کاری که ما در طول عمرمون انجام میدیم و یاد میگیریم برای رسیدن به هدفیه.
هدفی که ما تعیین می کنیم (البته خیلی ها هم تعیین نمی کنند و هدف پیشفرض برای همه مرگه).
اگه الان پشیمون هستید نشون دهنده ی اینه که به اون هدفتون نرسیدید.
اگه به پول فکر میکنید پش دنبالش باشید.
شاید خیلی ها از بیل گیتس در زمینه ی برنامه نویسی قوی تر بودن اما بیل گیتس پول دار شد.
دلیل اینکه شما خوب پول در نمیارید ربطی به ایران و این حرفا نداره.شما حتما دنبالش نیستید.
به جرات می گم که بازار ایران و در کل کشور های جهان سوم بهترین جا باسه پول دار شدن.
باور کنید رقابت تو کشوری مثل امریکا به مراتب سخت تره.اونجا گرگ زیاده.
دنباله پول باشید و بلند شید برید پیداش کنید نه اینکه بشینید و منتظر باشید تا یه روزی یکی از در بیاد تو شما رو کشف کنه و همه چیز رو بریزه به پاتون.
HAVE A NICE TIME

----------


## sadegh-hut

اگه بخوايم بر اساس اين چيزايي كه گفتين تصميم بگيريم كه نميشه  :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی: 

يكي مي گه خوبه يكي ميگه بد هر كودوم هم دليل خاصي ميارن!!!!!!!!
من ميگم حالا كه شما نظر مي دين بگين كه خودتون مشغول كار هستين يا از جانب بقيه  مردم حرف مي زنين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اگه كه كار مي كنين خوب چه بهتر !!!!!   و حالا نوبت اينه كه از لحاظ درآمد هم بررسيش كنين.  :خجالت:  :لبخند: 
بد ميگم بگين بد ميگي!!!!!! :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر:  :متفکر: 

نظر خودم هم كه دانشجويه تازه واردم و دنبال كار نرفتم اينه كه برنامه نويسي تلاش زياد مي خواد 

 هر چي بيشتر تلاش كني بيشتر برات شيرين ميشه  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## saed2006

افرادی که اینجا نظر دادن چند دسته هستن

1-افرادی که دغدغه علمی دارن و بیشتر برنامه نویسی رو دوست دارن چون یه کار فکری هست

2-ادم هایی که علاوه بر اینکه دغدغه علمی دارن متاهل هم هستند و خرج زن و بچه هم دارن که اینا دغدغه مالیشون میچربه بر دغدغه علمی دسته اول

3-بچه ها که نه دغدغه علمی دارن نه دغدغه مالی این دسته برنامه مینویسن تا تفریح کنن در کنار تفریح های دیگه ای که دارند و در کل شعار این گروه اینه "مهم دور هم بودن هست"

خب کسی که داره مطالب این دوستان رو میحونه باید در نظر بگیره که این عزیز دلی که  داره نظر  میده توی کدوم دسته قرار داره  و اینکه  خود این فردی که اینا رو میخونه  در کدوم دسته هست به هر حال عزیزی که داری این مطالب رو میخونی تا اوضاع احوال کار برنامه نویسی دستت بیاد بدان و اگاه باش که برنامه نویسی نه انقدر ها وحشتناک و نا امید کننده است و نه شغلی است با در امد هنگفت بلکه این شغل هم مثل شغل های دیگه میمونه و در اخر یه جمله از یه پیرمرد فرهیخته که به فرزندش میگفت:
*اگر کار بکنی بهت پول میدن* :لبخند گشاده!: 
همین

----------


## aryasoft2872

میگم بعضی ها سخنرانی های عطیمی می کنن و می گن احساسی نبود واقعا،جالبه......

ولی من به شخصه داداشم رو دعا می کنم که نگذاشت برم برنامه نویس بشم و گفتش اگه از برنامه نویسی لذت می بری این کامپیوتر و اینم میدون برو دنبال یک شغل حسابی و برنامه نویسی رو به عنوان علاقه ی خودت و توی فراغتت ادامه اش بده....

نمی گم نمی شه بزرگ شد ولی میگم مشکله به قول معروف دست توی اینکار زیاده....

----------


## saeedr22

من خیلی راضی و خوشحالم

----------


## atlas_web

با سلام
من حدود 5 سالی هست برنامه نویسی میکنم و بعضی از حرفهای دوستان را قبول دارم ولی
در حوزه کامپیوتر شغلهای متفاوتی هست که دوستان برنامه نویس میتونن فعالیت کنند
برنامه نویسی بازی
شبکه
بانک اطلاعاتی
وب سایت(طراحی و مدیریت)
تجارت الکترونیک(که گسترده گی زیادی داره و در آمد زیاد)
گرافیک(طراحی و انیمیشن و جلوه های تصویری افتر افکت و تدوین)
سخت افزار و....
دوستان سعی کنید برنامه ریزی و هدف داشته باشید  و من در این راستا کتاب قورباقه قورت بده رو پیشنهاد میکنم
و نکته آخر نا امیدی بدترین گناه است
پیروز باشید

----------


## javanerd

من تمام پست‌ها رو خوندم.
به نظرم با توجه به انتظاراتی که یک فرد از برنامه‌نویسی داره، مثل سطح درآمد، موقیت اجتماعی، فشار فیزیکی و روحی کار و ...، ممکنه به نظرش برنامه‌نویسی کار خوب یا بدی باشه.

با توجه به انتظاراتی که من دارم، برنامه‌نویسی رو شغل ایده‌آل خودم می‌دونم.

در تایید نظر برخی از دوستان می‌خواهم به دو نکته اشاره کنم.
اولا که نه هیچ کس با گذراندن چند تا دوره دات نت و جاوا برنامه‌نویس خوبی میشه و نه با دانشگاه رفتن. برای تبدیل شدن به یک برنامه نویس خوب، مثل هر کار دیگه سال‌ها مطالعه، تجربه و پشت‌کار لازمه.

ثانیا می‌خواهم دوستانی که از وضع کار و موضوعات مشابه شکایت می‌کنند رو از یک چیز مطمین کنم. حتی توی همین ایران خراب شده هم برای پیدا کردن برنامه‌نویس خوب سر و دست می‌شکنند. اگر برنامه نویس خوبی باشید شما رو روی هوا می‌زنند.

این لیست کتاب‌هایی هست که یک نفر برای تبدیل شدن به یک برنامه‌نویس حرفه‌ای باید بخونه .این لیست رو از کتاب Code Complete گرفتم. در مورد خود این کتاب و نویسنده‌اش اگر دوست داشتید یک سرچ توی گوگل بزنید. من شخصا فقط ۸ تا از این کتاب‌ها رو خوندم، ولی همین الان هم وضع کارم خوبه.

کتاب‌هایی که یک برنامه‌نویس باید بخونه تا از مرحله‌ی مبتدی خارج بشه:



Adams, James L. Conceptual Blockbusting: A Guide to Better Ideas, 4th ed. Cambridge, MA: Perseus Publishing, 2001.

Bentley, Jon. Programming Pearls, 2d ed. Reading, MA: Addison-Wesley, 2000.

Glass, Robert L. Facts and Fallacies of Software Engineering. Boston, MA: Addison-Wesley, 2003.

McConnell, Steve. Software Project Survival Guide. Redmond, WA: Microsoft Press, 1998.

McConnell, Steve. Code Complete, 2d ed. Redmond, WA: Microsoft Press, 2004.

کتاب‌هایی که یک برنامه‌نویس باید بخونه تا از به مرحله‌ی برنامه‌نویس معمولی برسه:


Berczuk, Stephen P. and Brad Appleton. Software Configuration Management Patterns: Effective Teamwork, Practical Integration. Boston, MA: Addison-Wesley, 2003.

Fowler, Martin. UML Distilled: A Brief Guide to the Standard Object Modeling Language, 3d ed. Boston, MA: Addison-Wesley, 2003.

Glass, Robert L. Software Creativity. Reading, MA: Addison-Wesley, 1995.

Kaner, Cem, Jack Falk, Hung Q. Nguyen. Testing Computer Software, 2d ed. New York, NY: John Wiley & Sons, 1999.

Larman, Craig. Applying UML and Patterns: An Introduction to Object-Oriented Analysis and Design and the Unified Process, 2d ed. Englewood Cliffs, NJ: Prentice Hall, 2001.

McConnell, Steve. Rapid Development. Redmond, WA: Microsoft Press, 1996.Wiegers, Karl. Software Requirements, 2d ed. Redmond, WA: Microsoft Press, 2003.

"Manager's Handbook for Software Development," NASA Goddard Space Flight Center. Downloadable from sel.gsfc.nasa.gov/website/documents/online-doc.htm.

کتاب‌هایی که یک برنامه‌نویس باید بخونه تا از به مرحله‌ی برنامه‌نویس حرفه‌ای برسه:



Bass, Len, Paul Clements, and Rick Kazman. Software Architecture in Practice, 2d ed. Boston, MA: Addison-Wesley, 2003.

Fowler, Martin. Refactoring: Improving the Design of Existing Code. Reading, MA: Addison-Wesley, 1999.

Gamma, Erich, et al. Design Patterns. Reading, MA: Addison-Wesley, 1995.

Gilb, Tom. Principles of Software Engineering Management. Wokingham, England: Addison-Wesley, 1988.

Maguire, Steve. Writing Solid Code. Redmond, WA: Microsoft Press, 1993.

Meyer, Bertrand. Object-Oriented Software Construction, 2d ed. New York, NY: Prentice Hall PTR, 1997.

----------


## saied_genius

سلام

ممنون از javanerd براي پست جالبشون و واقعاً حقيقت هم همين است.

در صورت امکان کتاب هاي معرفي شده را براي دانلود قرار دهيد و يا لينک دانلود آنها را قرار دهيد.

در پايان يک نکته را عرض کنم ، من الان حدود 10 سال است که دارم برنامه مي نويسم و حدود 5 سال است که برنامه نويسي تدريس مي کنم. 

اکثر شاگردهاي من بر دو قسم هستند:

1- آنهايي که برنامه نويسي را براي ويروس نويسي و هک کردن انتخاب کرده اند و هدف آنها اين است که پس از يادگيري جلب توجه و اظهار وجود کنند.

2- آنهايي که برنامه نويسي را به اين اميد شروع کرده اند که پس از طي دوره مقدماتي (يا حداکثر متوسطه) ، يک برنامه نويس حرفه اي به حساب آيند و پروژه هاي ميليوني را بنويسند ، آن هم با چند خط کد (نه بيشتر).
آنها مي گويند : "ما ديگه همه چيز بلديم ، هر آنچه را هم که بلد نيستيم ، وقتي شروع به نوشتن پروژه (چند ميليوني) کرديم ، در حين کار ياد مي گيريم. هم فال و هم تماشا"

ولي واقعيت چيز ديگري است. کسي که پروژه چند ميليوني را بخواهد فردي برايش بنويسد که به دست چنين افرادي نمي دهد.

ما هميشه مي خواهيم يک شبه ره صد ساله را برويم.

اول مي گوييم : اشکال ندارد ، ياد مي گيريم تا حرفه اي شويم. وقتي (حداکثر) چند سالي گذشته (حداکثر 2-3 سال) ، مي گوييم که ديگر خسته شده ايم و بايد به فکر بازنشستگي باشيم.

شرايط بازنشستگي:
يک برنامه عمومي مانند نرم افزار حسابداري و يا انبارداري و ... مي نويسيم و تا آخر عمر فقط همين نرم افزار را مي فروشيم و پولش را (حقوق بازنشستگي) مي گيريم.

چرا طرز تفکر ما (اکثر ما) چنين است.
چرا زود مي خواهيم فقط به ما پول بدهند در مقابل هيچ کار !!

مسئله مهم ديگر هم اين است که ، ما يک مهندس کامپيوتر داريم و يک برنامه نويس.

شايد يک برنامه نويس از خيلي از مهندسين کامپيوتر بيشتر علم و اطلاعات داشته باشد (به شخصه ديده ام) ، ولي کشور ما يک کشور مدرک گراست و اين مسئله را نمي شود کاريش کرد.

البته ناگفته نماند ، من خود به شخصه افرادي را مي شناسم که بدون کارشناسي نرم افزار از يک  کارشناس نرم افزار هم بهتر برنامه مي نويسند ، ولي تعداد آنها کم است!!  تازه آنها هم سالهاست زير نور چراغ نفتي دارند برنامه مي نويسند !!

اعتمادي که شرکت ها به يک مهندس کامپيوتر (هر چند کم تجربه) مي کنند ، به يک برنامه نويس (هر چند پر تجربه) نمي کنند.

اين حالت توي کشورهاي ديگر خيلي کم رنگ تر است يا اصلاً وجود ندارد.

کشورهاي توسعه يافت ، اعتبار را روي تجربه قرار مي دهند ، نه روي مدرک. 
دليل موفقيتشان هم همين است.

هر کاري سختي خود را دارد.

ولي در کل به نظر من ، نمي توان راي گيري کرد که برنامه نويسي خوب است يا بد.

مانند اين است که بگوييم : رانندگي خوب است يا بد.

برنامه نويسي هم مانند رانندگي هزار و يک جور شرايط دارد و بينهايت عوامل محيطي که در آن تاثير گذار اند.

خيلي از دوستان که اين پست ها را مي خوانند ، الان برنامه نويس هستند ، خيلي ها هم شايد به فکر برنامه نويس شدن باشند. پس نمي توان گفت کار خوبي است يا کار بدي است.

ولي در کل ، به نظر من ، بيشتر به پشت کار ، قناعت و ... يک برنامه نويس بر مي گردد ، که از برنامه نويسي راضي باشد يا خير.

من به شخصه (مانند بسياري از دوستان ديگر) ، تا وقتي که امکان برنامه نويسي را داشته باشم ، برنامه مي نويسم و اصلاً هم به فکر کنار کشيدن نيستم . زندگي ام رو روي برنامه نويسي گذاشته ام ولي هيچ وقت بخاطر پول برنامه نويسي را رها نمي کنم.

چون به نظر من برنامه نويسي يک شغل نيست ، بلکه يک روش زندگي کردن است.

مي دانم خيلي از حرفهايم تکراري بود ، پستم هم خيلي طولاني شد.

ببخشيد.

موفق باشيد.

----------


## Shahram_Shobeiri

من یک برنامه نویس سطح پایین (نه به معنای Low Level Programmer) هستم. از برنامه نویسی درآمد متوسطی دارم و از وضعیت جاری به شدت شاکی ام. معتقدم که فردی با چنین سطح دانش و توانایی می بایست ماهیانه میلیون ها تومان درآمد داشته باشد و در پر قو زندگی کند. بیشتر وقت آزاد خود را صرف کارهایی غیر از تحقیق و مطالعه در مورد رشته ام می کنم و اندک مطالعه خود را کاری بسیار پیچیده و طاقت فرسا می دانم. دوست دارم چند خط برنامه بنویسم و یک شبکه میلیاردر بشوم. دیشب از تلویزیون شنیدم که یک جوان برنامه نویس آمریکایی با نوشتن یک بازی ساده برای iphone یک میلیون دلار به جیب زده است. لعنت به این مملکت! اگر آمریکایی بودم هم اکنون از ثروتمند ترین مردان جهان به شمار می رفتم. بگذارید سئوال ایجاد کننده این تاپک رو به شکلی کلی تر بیان کنیم. آیا شما از شغل خود راضی هستید؟ یا شاید کمی کلی تر : آیا از زندگی خود راضی هستید؟ اکثر افراد طبقه متوسط (و نه طبقات مرفه و کم درآمد) جامعه (که اکثر برنامه نویسان از این طبقه هستند) به این سئوالات پاسخ خیر می دهند. زیرا معتقدند که جایگاه آنها، جایگاهی نیست که هم اکنون در آن به سر می برند و این اشتباه طبقاتی را به هر عاملی به غیر از کمی دانش، توانایی و لیاقت خود نسبت می دهند. آنها از خود یک مظلوم ساخته و همواره از زمین و زمان به خاطر ظلم روا داشته شده به ایشان شکایت می کنند.

----------


## saied_genius

من به شخصه حرف هاي شهرام را قبول دارم.

هرکسي توي زمينه شغلي خودش مي خواهد يک شبه پولدار شود و توي پر قو زندگي کند.

مثلاً اوني هم که توي بازار بورس سرمايه گذاري ميکنه ، دوست داره يک شبه قيمت سهامش 100 برابر بشه ، اوني که تو کاره زمينه و خانه است هم دوست داره يک شبه قيمت زمين و مسکن سر به فلک بکشه (البته تا حدودي اين گروه موفق بودند !!)

ايران يک کشور در حال توسعه است (اين را نگويند چه بگويند!!) ، در چنين کشوري از هيچ چيز نمي توان توقع داشت.  چرا اين حرف را ميزنم ؟ من يک فرد وطن فروش نيستم (اگر بودم تا الان فرخته بودم رفته بودم!!) ولي از شرايط هم راضي نيستم.

مثال :
حقوق يک برنامه نويس در کشورهاي مختلف دنيا (طبق آمار دقيق سايت هاي مرتبط به اين کار)
تمامي حقوق هاي زير مربوط به برنامه نويسي با 3 سال سابقه کار مفيد تمام وقت است.
هشدار جدی: اگر ناراحتي قلبي داريد و يا ناراحتي اعصاب داريد و يا هر ناراحتي که هيجان براي شما خوب نيست ، لطفاً ادامه پست را نخوانيد !!  :چشمک: 

يک برنامه نويس آمريکايي : درآمد ماهيانه     حدوداً 6000 دلار آمريکا === 6 ميليون تومان
يک برنامه نويس انگليسي: درآمد ماهيانه     حدوداً 4000 پوند انگليس === 6.5 ميليون تومان
يک برنامه نويس استراليايي : درآمد ماهيانه   حدوداً 7000 دلار استراليا === 7 ميليون تومان
يک برنامه نويس ايرانی : درآمد ماهيانه          حدوداً 200 هزار تومان  !!!

همان طور که مي بينيد ، تفاوت چنداني بين ما که در حال توسعه هستيم و کشور هاي توسعه يافته وجود ندارد !!!

مهم اينه که ما داريم انرژي هسته اي توليد مي کنيم  ......

به قول معروف : آدم خيلي چيزها را نداند ، بهتر است !!!

ولي بازهم ناشکري نکنيد. آنهايي که مي توانند بروند خارج از کشور ، خوب پاشن برن . اونهايي هم که نمي خواهند بروند (عشق به وطن و از اينجور حرفها ...) يا نمي توانند بروند ، خوب همينه ديگه ، کاريش نميشه کرد !!

ولي جداً ، خدا وکيلي ناشکري نکنيد. خيلي از دوستان گفتند من هم مي گويم ، هنوز هم براي برنامه نويس خوب (خوب واقعي !!) سر و دست مي شکنند.

من کسي رو مي شناسم که توي قم دارد کار برنامه نويسي مي کند ، رزومه اش را براي چند شرکت ارسال کرده ، الان با حقوق 1.800.000 تومان ، هر روز بهش زنگ مي زنند که بيايد تهران ، قبول نمي کند ، مي گويد بيشتر مي خواهم. تازه هيچ مدرک فني يا مهندسي هم ندارد.

پس اگر واقعاً اطلاعات داريد ، اگر واقعاً علم داريد ، خودتان را به شرکت ها معرفي کنيد.

توي سايت هاي کاريابي (اسم سايت خاصي را نمي آورم) خيلي دنبال برنامه نويس مي گردند.

بابا يکمي قانع باشيد ، کم کم پله هاي ترقي را طي کنيد. علم و اطلاعات خالي والله کافي نيست. بايد تجربه داشته باشيد. بايد کار کرده باشيد. بايد خاک صحنه خورده باشيد.
شرکتي که قراره به شما ميليوني حقوق بده ، بايد مطمئن باشه که مي توانيد از پسش بر بياييد. پس بايد نمونه کارهاي خوبي داشته باشيد. قراره روي شما سرمايه گذاري بشه.

شرکتي که قراره به شما ماهي 2 ميليون تومان حقوق بده ، مطمئناً مي خواهد از طريق شما ماهي 20 ميليون تومان در آمد داشته باشه (کسي عاشق چشم و ابروي شما نيست !!)



شايد يه نفر يه جايي يک شبه بشه ميلياردر ولي به خدا فقط يک نفره توي کل دنياست !!

حضرت علي (ع) مي فرمايد: خودتان را با ديگران مقايسه نکنيد ، خودتان را با خودتان مقايسه کنيد. (ببخشيد اگر کمي تحريف شد ، عبارت عيني آن را يادم نمي آيد ، ولي منظور همين بوده)

اولين اشتباهي که آدم را به خاک سياه مي نشاند مقايسه خود با ديگران است.
والله هر کسي شرايط خاص خودش را دارد.
يک نفر زبان انگليسي قوي دارد ، راه 100 شبه را يک شبه مي رود (کتابهاي رفرنس انگليسي مي خواند) ولي شما که انگليسي بلد نيستي بايد 100 شبه بري ، چون بايد پدرت در بياد تا راه حل مورد نظر را به فارسي پيدا کني.
ولي اون بنده خدا هم که شب نخوابيده ، صبح بيدار بشه انگليسي فول باشه ، اون هم کلي سر خودش زحمت کشيده.

من هميشه با شاگردهايم مي گويم : مهم نيست که چيکاره باشي ، مهم اينه که توي کارت بهترين باشي.

من بنايي را مي شناسم که براي کار بنايي ساختمان 6 ماه يکبار وقت مي دهد (دست دکترها را از پشت بسته !!) ، چرا ؟ چون توي کارش بهترينه ...

به خدا اگر اينجوي فکر کني و عمل کني ، همه چيز حل مي شه.

ديگه خيلي پر حرفي کردم ، بحث جالبي شروع شده ، اميدوارم جالب هم تموم بشه (شايد هم هيچوقت تموم نشه)

اميدوارم که همه دوستان در تمامي مراحل زندگي موفق و مويد و از زندگي راضي باشند.

الهي آمين

----------


## javanerd

> ولي جداً ، خدا وکيلي ناشکري نکنيد. خيلي از دوستان گفتند من هم مي گويم ، هنوز هم براي برنامه نويس خوب (خوب واقعي !!) سر و دست مي شکنند.
> 
> من کسي رو مي شناسم که توي قم دارد کار برنامه نويسي مي کند ، رزومه اش را براي چند شرکت ارسال کرده ، الان با حقوق 1.800.000 تومان ، هر روز بهش زنگ مي زنند که بيايد تهران ، قبول نمي کند ، مي گويد بيشتر مي خواهم. تازه هيچ مدرک فني يا مهندسي هم ندارد.


خیلی بیشتر از این حرف‌ها پول می‌دهند،‌ ولی باید نشون بدهید که ارزش اینقدر حقوق گرفتن رو دارید.

----------


## thelastphoenix

با سلام خدمت دوستان

خلاصه: من از زندگیم .. شغلم.. درآمدم ...و آینده شغلیم  و از برنامه نویس بودم به شدت راضیم!! 
و اگر بر می گشتم به چند سال پیش زود تر برنامه نویس می شدم ولی *برنامه نویسی واقعی!!!*
و به برنامه نویس بودنم افتخار می کنم و خواهم کرد!!!

======

من خیلی دیراین تاپیک دیدم ... ولی از اولش شروع کردم خط به خط خوندم.. چندین ساعت طول کشید!!!!

با اجاره مدیر این بخش و دوستان عزیز من کمی کلی ولی مربوط به موضوع تاپیک نظرم رو بگم

من افکاره مختلفی رو دیدم و از تجربه شخصی جواب کلی به هر دسته از افکار می دم

البته من به هیچ وجه قصد بی احترامی به هیچ کسی ندارم...و همه برای من محترم و عزیز هستن

======

1) کسانی که به دلایلی مختلفی با برنامه نویسی موافق هستن (خودمم جز این گروهم و بنابریین اگر اجازه بدین بیشترنظرمم رو درباره افکار مخالم دسته بندی می کنم)

2)کسانی که به دلیل شرایط مملکت و بازار کار و کپی رایت و.... مخالفن

3) کسانی که کلا می گن برنامه نویسی آینده نداره و از درآمدش راضی نیستن

4) کسانی که می خوان یک شبه پولدار شن

5)کسانی که برنامه نویسی رو به عنوان شغل دوم مناسب می دونن

6)کسانی که برنامه نویسی رو آسون می دونن 

7)کسانی که برنامه نویسی واقعی رو نمی شناسن

8) کسانی که برنامه نویسی رو خارج کار تیمی می دونن

9) کسانی که خلاقیت و ایده نداشتن و ....

10)کسانی که واسه پول میان سمت برنامه نویسی و اول هر چیز می گن "پول توش هست؟!"

=====>>>>>>>>

1) من کاملا به برنامه نویسی موافقم و دلایل زیادی دارم

2)بله شرایط مملکت ما فاجهه است ولی می شه تو این مملکت تا حد قابل قبولی موفق شد
بله! تقریبا نشدنی تو ای مملکت ماکروسافت بوجود آورد ولی می شه یک دهم.. یکک صدم نه اصلا
یک هزارم ماکروسافت رو بوجود آورد!!!! فکر می کنم خوب باشه!!!

آدم ها و شرکت موفق و ثروتمندی در شاخه برنامه نویسی داریم!! چرا یکی از اینا نباشیم یا نه اصلا  حتی کسی موفق نشده چرا اولیش نباشیم!!

و از طرفی بازار کار تو ایران خیلی خوبه!!! ... ما تو بازارمون خیلی عقب هستیم هر کار انجام بدیم
نو وتازست و از طرفی رقابت نداریم!!! این خیلی عالی هست

درباره کپی رایت ... هیچ جایی نداریم البته اینجا بد تر قبول دارم... ولی راه حل های قدرتمندی
در مقابل کپی رایت وجود داره!!! من دوستم یک php کار بود و از راه حل هایی که هست در مقایل
کپی رایت استفاده کرد و بعد دو ترم دانشگاه با یه bmw سری 3 دیدمش  !!! 
یکی از این روش ها استفاده از محصول بدون کپی رایت به عنوان تبلیغ!!! که یکی از استراتژی های
مهم ماکرو سافت!!! که از میلیون ها ویندوز بدون کپی رایت به عنوان تبلیغ استفاده می کنه و باعث شده که بازار که قسمتی پول می دن با نام خودش پر کنه !!!!

3) امیدوارم نظر شون عوض شه

4) فکر نمی کنم تو زندگی با این تفکر موفق شن . چه برسه به برنامه نویسی و....!!!

5)شدیدا اشتباه چون کاری هستش که باید  متمرکز بود و نیازی به شغل دیگه کنارش نداره !!!

6) این به شدت اشتباه بسیار کار سختی هستش ... خیلی وقت پیش یک مقاله زبان 
اصلی درباره سی پلاس پلاس خوندم  تو مقدمش گفته بود آموزش برنامه نویسی در 10 سال!!!! در مقابل جملاتی مثل آموزش در 24 ساعت اینا و اعتقاد داشت که راه سخت و طولانی هستش

7) برنامه نویس واقعی یعنی* خالق دنیای دیجیتال*

اگر تونستین چیزی رو حتی تو سطح مملکتمون خلق کردین و پول پارو نکردین ...خب بله برنامه نویسی 
جواب نمی ده!!! برنامه نویس باید مطالعه زیادی داشته باشه و خلاقیت داشته باشه نه یه تایپیست که فقط کپی پیست می کنه و برنامه نویسی رو تو درگ کردن یک باتن و کشیدن رو فرم و f5 زدن  بدونه!!!


8) برنامه نویسی کامللا یه کار تیمی و باید با تیم پیشرفت کرد اونم نه یک تیم x نفره شامل x نفر برنامه نویس!!! یک تیم اصولی یکی مدیر باشه یکی طراح و... ما از مدیریت زمین می خوریم

9)بعضی ها مگفتم ایده تموم شده!! یعنی مملکت ما تو ای تی به روز و نیاز به بروز شدن نداره و 
علم ای تی به آخرش رسیده که دیگه ایده وجود نداره !!!
عجب !!! 
اگر تو مرحله ای  باشیم که فقط یک ایده وجود داشته باشه بعد انجام اون ایده می فهمیم که دو ایده دیگه هم وجود داره و همین جوری به مرحله می رسیم که می فهمیم بی نهایت ایده وجود داره....

10) تو هر کاری باید از طریق علاقه پول در آورد!!! و اصلا برنامه نویسی بدون علاقه مهال!!!

از طرفی من بعد چند سال برنامه نویسی با حقوق  450000 شروع کردم و بعد سخت کار کردن به حقوق 3000000 رسیدم و بعدش شرکت خودم زدم که موفق هستم

چقدر حرف زدم... :قهقهه: بازم بگم قصد بی احترامی به هیچ کسی نداشتم


با آرزوی موفقیت برنامه نویسان و موفقیت مملکتمون تو ای تی

----------


## javanerd

> خیلی وقت پیش یک مقاله زبان 
> اصلی درباره سی پلاس پلاس خوندم  تو مقدمش گفته بود آموزش برنامه نویسی در 10 سال!!!! در مقابل جملاتی مثل آموزش در 24 ساعت اینا و اعتقاد داشت که راه سخت و طولانی هستش


اصل مقاله رو توی لینکی که این زیر گذاشتم می تونید پیدا کنید. البته به فارسی هم ترجمه شده که لینک ترجمه‌ی فارسی متن هم همون کنار متن اصلی هست. این مقاله توسط Peter Norvig نوشته شده. این آقا توی گوگل کار می کنه و توی رزومه‌اش نوشته
*«به من پیشنهاد کار ندهید. من بهترین کار دنیا را در بهترین شرکت دنیا دارم.»*
http://norvig.com/21-days.html

----------


## رها

من که اگه ده بار دیگه هم به دنیا بیام باز برنامه نویس می شم.
کافیه همیشه دنبال متفاوت ترین ها باشی.

----------


## pernia

*قول میدم که در پایان این پست یه نتیجه گیری قطعی میکنم و از چند منظوره صحبت کردن پرهیز میکنم!*

من از مطالعه این تاپیک خیلی خوشم اومد و مثل اینکه دارم اموزش PHP میبینم با دقت خوندمش!
اگه 2 تا تاپیک به عنوان برترین تاپیک های سایت زده بشه مطمئن هستم این یکی از اون هاست!!!!
اما نظر این بیسواد هم بشنوید بد نیست! 
یه کم به محاوره مینویسم تا خودمونی تر باشه!


*در مورد درامد ، ایران اینه که برات مینویسم! خواستی بمون برنامه بنویس نخواستی ننویس !!!*

اول که تیمی کار کردن بلد نیستیم! بلد که شدیم باید 4 تا در سطح خوددت پیدا کنی که تنهات نزارن و اخر میزارن میرن (مطمئن باش دلایلی که برات میام ایمان میاری که حرفم لااقل غلط نیست)!

اولا برنامه کوچیک که درامد نداره!

برنامه بزرگ هم اگه بنویسی پارتی میخواد که بندازیش به دولت!
اگه پارتی که گیرت بیاد  و بندازیش به دولت خرت از پل گزشته و پولو میگیری تمام(نوش جان)!

دوما اگه بخوای به مردم بفروشی (سود واقعی) باید اونقدر صبر کنی تا سواد مردم بره بالا و بتونن همه از اینترنت خرید کنن!
که هنوز  قربون سوادشون برم 100سال دیگه مونده!

سوما اگه مردم با سواد شدن باید یه هاست گردن کلفت بزنی که اونم تا سود کردی  ،فوری هکرها میان سراغت و حالتو میگیرن و سایتت میخوابه و به جای برنامه نویسی باید  وقتت و بزاری توی antiddos و  netcat و .... و دیگه برنامه نویسی کی بکنی ؟؟؟ وقت گل نی

چهارما ،  اگه شرکت های eTrust بیان تو ایران شاید یه طوری بشه که اونم تا 100 سال دیگه نمیاد...(من دیشب تلفن زدم به بیل گیتس گفت نمیاد     :))     پس خاطرت جمع که باید با همین شورای خیلی عظیم و خیلی محبوب و خیلی کارامد  انفورماتیک   کنار بیایید!!!!   (یه سر برید ثبت نرم افزار توی شعبه بهارستان میفهمید که اینا کیا هستن دیگه بابا)

پنجما با برنام نویسی میتونید به یه درامد پراکنده در بهترین شرایط (به طور میانگین ماهی 500 تومان برسید )اماهمتون میدونید که کافی نیست
در حالی که برنامه نویس دیگه وقتی برای هیچ کاری براش باقی نمیمونه

*خلاصه قصه پایین رو بخونید تا همه چی دستتون بیاد هموطنای خوبم*



من فکر میکنم دید  لذت گرایانه از برنامه نویسی و اصولا طراحی و کدنویسی همیشه هست!!!!!  چه  درامد باشه چه نباشه! اما حالا که دارید درمورد درامدش صحبت میکنید چون تنم زخم خورده این راه هست پس بزارید بگم 



حالا چه خبره دنیا؟؟؟؟ زندگی خرج داره....شکم گشنگی داره....دل هوس داره....   توی حد قناعت تازه دارم مینویسم براتون

توی برنامه نویسی در 90% موارد  برای همه در ایران درامد نیست و با ان 10% اقلیت کاری ندارم.  میپرسید چرا کاری ندارم با اون 10%؟
عرض میکنم .....
لزوما کارشون نسبت به اون 90% قویتر نیست اما از نفوذ در این کشور نفوذ پرور بهره مندند و کدشون رو میفروشن یا به قول بعضی ها میندازن !
برنامه حسابداری میندازن به ملت مثل مرد هم میفروشن!!!که از نطر من بعضی هاش از جلبک ساحل هم کم ارزش تره و نشون میده که برنامه نویساش چه IQ  داشتن!!!! عقل مشتری ها هم که من نوکرشونم  از بلوک بولوار خشک تره!!!!   و برنام اخر توی پاچشون میره!

یه نمونه ی توپش رو براتون بازگو میکنم:
یادتون هست چندی پیش قرار بود آزمایشی بیان سیستم انتخابات مجلس رو اینترنتی کنن؟؟؟(دلیلش رو فعلا بی خیال شین)
اخرش کار اون بروبکس به کجا رسید؟؟؟ما که نفهمیدیم چی سرشون اومد.

حتی اگه موفق هم که میشدن !!1موقع اجرا هکرها نمیزاشتن اجرا بشه و 100% یه بامبولی توش در میکردن !(حالا سیاسی نشه)

نهایتش اینه که شما هم که به حق یه روزی انتظار درامد دارین ، پس به این ادعاها(یا به قول دوستم بیل گیتس بازی) برسید دیگه!!!!!
کلی دختر و پسر خوش تیپ با عینک های اسکیمویی دور خودتون جمع کنید  بعدش شکست بیاد سراغتون؟

کلی کد بنویسید غافل از اینکه بر اساس دیدگاههای امنیتی کشوری ،  صلاح دیده بشه که اینترنت کلا قطع بشه یا اینقدر سرعتش بیاد پایین که توی صفحه پرداخت انلاین گیر بکنه....حالا چی میشه؟

شما با این همه برنامه که نوشتین میمونید توی حنا یعنی علی میمونه با حوضش!
به کی پناه ببری؟ هیچکس نیست به فریادت برسه!

اشاره کردم برنامه کوچولو هم که درامد نداره!

*4 شاخه برنامه نویسی و IT  جزو 10 شغل برتر امریکاست اما در ایران ته لیست هستیم!!!!!*

منی که این حرفا رو میزنم یه زمانی داشجو بودیم (با اجازه بزرگترا)چند سال معلم اموزش و پرورش هم بودم توی هنرستان vb  و access درس میدادم!
سال 2004 در سطح کشوری 2 تا پروژه داشتم که دادنش به از ما بهترون(پارتی بیشترون)!(چقدر برای تشریحشون سفر کردم به چنتا شهر  بماند!   شرکت زدم بماند!!!!اما  اگه اینجا امریکا بود  و مردم ما سواد امریکایی ها رو داشتن و بلد بودن مثل امریکا 80 میلیارد دلار از اینترنت خرید میکردن همین دو تا پروژه منو بی نیاز میکرد....بالاخره یه پول و پله ای از توش در میاووردم )

با قاطعیت میگم برنامه نویسی توی ایران اخرش میرسی به  فقط کدنویسیی برای تفریح نه درامد..چون اونطور که توی بقیه دنیا درامد کدنوبیسی و طراخی هست(مثلا اشاره دوست خوبمون از امریکا انگلیس و استرالیا ، توی ایران نمیشه و  نیست برادر خوبم ...خواهر خوبم!!!!!!
بعدا پشیمون نشید! کارتون خیلی سخته!
کلی باید اموزش ببینید و مهارت کسب کنید در حالی که هیچ ضمانتی نیست که بستر لازم برای شما وجود داشته باشه 
زندگی رو نمیشه با برنامه نویسی توی ایران ساخت!  دنبال استثنا هم نرید که فایده نداره...

ما چاکریم 
حداحاقظ

----------


## kernel

کاملا با pernia موافقم ، من که به شخصه همه ثانیه هامو سر این کار گذاشتم به هیچ وجه نتونستم حتی 10%  رضایت شغلی یا رضایت از زندگی به دست بیارم
آخرش به این نتیجه رسیدم که باید جولوپلاسو جمع کنم از این مملکت برم .
الانم دست به هزارویک کار زدم (رسما دارم multitask کار می کنم )  که پولو پله جمع کنم واسه زندگی جدیدم.

----------


## saed2006

> کاملا با pernia موافقم ، من که به شخصه همه ثانیه هامو سر این کار گذاشتم به هیچ وجه نتونستم حتی 10%  رضایت شغلی یا رضایت از زندگی به دست بیارم
> آخرش به این نتیجه رسیدم که باید جولوپلاسو جمع کنم از این مملکت برم .
> الانم دست به هزارویک کار زدم (رسما دارم multitask کار می کنم )  که پولو پله جمع کنم واسه زندگی جدیدم.


 داشتن استعداد  تلاش  و داشتن هدف درست و مشخص
اگه وقت گذاشتی و به هدف نرسیدی برو برسی کن ببین توی کدوم از این موارد میلنگی

----------


## mostafa_shaeri_tj

من عاشق برنامه نویسی بودم و با علاقه ی خودم تو کنکور برای انتخاب رشته کامپیوتر رو زدم.اما الان این عشق کمتر شده، چون کم کم دارم به واقعیت هایی که خودم و دوستان در پست های قبلی گفتم و گفتند پی می برم. الان هم شدیدا به دنبال یک شغل جانبی (و احتمالا اصلی) میگردم تا متکی به درآمد برنامه نویسی نباشم. تا چند وقت پیش افتخارم این بود که واسه چندتا ارگان برنامه نوشتم واسه چندتا اداره و شرکت وب سایت طراحی کردم، ولی الان میبینم اینها افتخار هست ولی وقتی در کنارش جیبت خالی باشه ارزشی نداره. چون اینجا کسی واسه برنامه هزینه نمیکنه. کل پروژه هایی که انجام دادم در مدت 3 سال 4 ملیون شد. اگه تقسیم بر تعداد ماه ها کنی چیزی کمتر از 150 هزار در ماه میشه. اگر بخوام برم تو شرکت هم باید از صبح تا ساعت 4 مثل بوردوزل کد بنویسم تا ماهی 400 یا 500 بگیرم. واسه همین دنبال یه شغل بی دردسر تر میگردم

----------


## FastCode

من اوایل به برنامه نویسی به عنوان تفریح نکاه میکردم.ولی الان اگر 1 دقیقه کامپیوترم رو ازم بگیرن میمیرم.
در مورد مسائل مالی هم به نظر من همونطور که دوستان گفتن پول باید خودش بیاد.البته من با توجه به سنم نیاز مالی ندارم.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
من پستهای دوستان رو خوندم.متاسفانه ما آدمها بیشتر سعی میکنیم به دلیل عدم رسیدن به نتیجه مطلوبی که دوست داریم از محیط پیرامون خودمون انتقاد کنیم تا خودمونو گول بزنیم(من خودم تاحالا چندبار اینکارو کردم ) ولی واقعیت اینه که شاید افراد دورمون بگن بنده خدا راست میگه حق با اینه ولی واقعیت چیز دیگریست.
بهتره به سرگذشت بعضی از افراد بزرگ دنیا یک نگاهی کنیم که توی 2-3 سال اومدن به یک درآمد فوق العاده رسیدن و شرایط رو به نفع خودشون تغییر دادن(صبر نکردن تا شرایط براشون تغییر کنه).
نمونش بنیانگذار انتی ویروس کسپرسکی.فکر کنم همه با این آنتی ویروس قدرتمند آشنا هستند و میدونن که الان اکثر کاربران دنیا از نورتون و مک آفی و نود دارن به این انتی ویروس رو میارن.
این http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eugene_Kaspersky
رو یک مطالعه بکنید جالبه.
یا نمونش پسر 24 ساله بنیانگذار شرکت Facebook.
که این اقا این شبکه رو برای دانشگاه خودش و دوستاش راه اندازی کرده بود ولی ظاهرا ظرف یکی دوسال به این همه درآمد رسید.
آیا تو کار اینها پارتی بازی وجود داشته؟ یا فقط تنها چیزی که بوده فکرشون بوده و اینکه خواستن یک چیزی رو تغییر بدن و هدفهای بزرگی داشتن؟
یک فیلم از شبکه 4 سینما ماورا چند وقت پیش پخش شد به نام راز.
الانم cd اون بیرون وجود داره پیشنهاد میکنم حتما ببینید.
میگه دنیا براساس جاذبه است به هرچی فکر کنید همون به سمتتون میاد. اگر به قسط فکر کنید که کی پرداخت کنید دائما با قسط سروکار دارید. باید به پول فکر کنید که پولدار بشید.باید به حرفه ای بودن ، به تغییر دادن شرایط براساس نیازتون فکر کنید تا همون چیزی که دوست دارید براتون حاصل بشه.
الان من در همین ایران خودمون بعضی از افراد رو میشناسم که نه پارتی دارن نه با جای دولتی سروکار دارن فقط حرفه ای بودن و برنامه هایی که نوشتن که حتی به ماهی 40-50 میلیون درآمد براشون رسیده.
اگر به فکر این باشیم که باید در یک شرکت استخدام بشیم و ماهی 5-6 میلیون هم بهمون بدن مطمئنن بیشتر از این پیشرفت نخواهیم کرد.هرجای دنیا هم بریم وضعمون بهتر از این نخواهد شد.
کسی که هنوز بلد نیست یک الگوریتم طراحی کنه ایا بره یک شرکت خارجی بهش ماهی 7 میلیون تومان میدن؟
فکر کنم آزمونهای ورودی اونها خیلی سخت تر از ماها باشه.
من خودم چندتاشرکت برای استخدام(فقط برای تست نه استخدام واقعی) رفتم.
طرف مصاحبه کننده برای اینکه ببینه من واردم یا نه فقط پرسید با کامپوننت Developer Express کار کردی. منم گفتم اره.و چندتا سوال در همین حد. به نظر شما اینجوری میشه فهمید کی چقدر سواد علمی داره؟
من شخصی رو میشناسم برای طراحی سایت هرچی به این بنده خدا میگن میگه بذار کدشو از اینترنت بگیرم. کسی که به خودش زحمت نمیده یک ذره فکر کنه و همش دنبال لقمه آماده است در همین حد کپی paste قرار میگیره و بیشتر از اینهم نمیره جلو.
در همین ایران ، برنامه نویسهای حرفه ای واقعا نیاز داریم.
تاحالا ببینید کسی تونسته (به جز شرکت ما) بیاد یک آنتی ویروس بنویسه.؟ به هرکسی میگی میگه سخته ما دانششو نداریم.
ببخشید مگه این خارجیها( به قول یک بنده خدایی خارجی های بیشعور) این دانش فنی رو از کجا آوردن.
آیا فقط باید بشینیم اونا تکنولوژی ایجاد کنند و ما استفاده کنیم>؟؟؟ ما خودمون نمیتونیم یک تکنولوژی جدید ایجاد کنیم که اونها محتاج ما باشن؟ 
فکر نمیکنم این موارد به کشور و دولت و ... بستگی داشته باشه.
این فقط به همت افراد و اینکه بخوان یک کاری رو انجام بدن بستگی داره.
الان شاید بعضی از دوستان بگن ما زن و بچه داریم باید هزینه اونها رو تامین کنیم.
بله حق با شماست.
ما باید سعی کنیم با همین مبالغ کم حقوقی زندگیمون رو بچرخونیم بعد دنبال راهی برای تغییر این شرایط باشیم.وگرنه بخواهیم فقط آه و ناله کنیم هیچ کسی نمیاد به آدم 1 میلیارد پول بده بگه برو حال کن.
اول باید بخواهیم درآمد زیاد داشته باشیم بعد بهش فکر کنیم بعد دنبال راهی برای ایجاد اون درآمد باشیم.
100% جواب خواهد داد.
یک مثال از همین فیلم راز بزنم صحبتهامو تموم کنم(ببخشید طولانی شد)
در این فیلم یکی از افرادی که صحبت میکنه یک آقایی هست که خلبان بوده و هواپیماش سقوط میکنه .
این آقا زنده می مونه ولی قطع نخاع میشه. دیگه حس نداشته. پرده دیافراگم کاملا از بین میره و نفس نمی تونسته بکشه.
تنها کاری که میتونسته بکنه پلک زدن بوده .فقط همین.!!!
دکترا بهش گفته بودن تا آخر عمر مثل یک گیاه باید زندگی کنی.
ولی اون آقا میگفت من کاری ندارم دکترا چی میگفتن من با خودم تصمیم گرفته بودم تا کریسمس سالم از اینجا با پای خودم برم بیرون(8 ماه تا کریسمس مونده بود) بعد گفت هر روز به این فکر میکردم که سالم شدم و با پای خودم کریسمس از اینجا رفتم بیرون. بعد واقعا همین اتفاق افتاد.و قبل از کریسمس سالم از اونجا خارج شد.
این اقا فقط خواست و بهش ایمان داشت که میتونه و بهش فکر میکرد و اخر سر هم همونی شد که دوست داشت.
امیدوارم بتونیم با کمک هم یا راهی پیدا کنیم یا راهی بسازیم. 
آرزوی موفقیت برای تمامی دوستان دارم.

----------


## javanerd

> یک فیلم از شبکه 4 سینما ماورا چند وقت پیش پخش شد به نام راز.
> الانم cd اون بیرون وجود داره پیشنهاد میکنم حتما ببینید.


حتما شوخی می‌کنید!
واقعیت اینه که من شخصا قانون جاذبه که توی این فیلم توضیح داده شده رو قبول ندارم. داشتن طرز فکری که توسط این فیلم توصیه می‌شود بسیار خطرناک است. این طرز فکر  خودخواهی و حرص را در افراد زیاد می‌کند،‌ ممکن است روی سلامت افراد تاثیر بگذارد (به این دلیل که به مخاطبان القا می‌کند که می‌توانند با قانون جاذبه و بدون نیاز به پزشک و درمان خود را بهبود دهند)، ارزش‌های انسانی والای انسانی را نادیده می‌گیرد (فقط به پول و خانه و همسر و سلامتی می‌پردازد)،‌ این انگیزه را در مخاطبان به وجود می‌آورد که قربانیان حوادث و افراد بیچاره را سرزنش کنند و بسیاری جنبه‌های منفی دیگر.

متاسفانه هیچ گربه‌ای برای رضای خدا موش نمیگیره، حتی گربه‌ای که فیلم راز رو درست کرده. به نظر من هدف از تولید این فیلم به دست آوردن منفعت مالی بوده و نه چیز دیگه. منتها توی این فیلم از یک ابزار زیبا برای جلب مشتری استفاده شده. می‌بینید که این ابزار اینقدر زیبا و جذاب بوده که بدون اینکه منفعتی به شما برسه، شما دارید برای این فیلم (محصول تجاری) تبلیغ می‌کنید.

قبیح‌ترین بخش این فیلم نسبت دادن یک سری درغ به یک عده از افراد بزرگ تاریخ مثل نیوتون است. واقعا شرم‌آور است که به خاطر بازاریابی و جلب مشتری این‌ دروغ‌ها را سر هم کرده‌اند.

با این حال شخصا موافق این ایده‌ی کلی هستم که انسان باید همیشه، حتی در بدترین شرایط، مثبت اندیش باشد.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.نه دوست عزیز اینطوری که شما میگید نیست. پس بهتره بعدش صحبتهای دکتر عیس جلالی رو گوش میکردید که بیشتر داستانهای این فیلم رو به آموزه های دینی ما مرتبط میکرد.
حدیثی از حضرت علی داریم که میفرمایند مراقب افکارت باش که گفتارت می شوند مراقب گفتارت باش که کردارت می شوند و... . 
تمامی این فیلم رو بنده تائید نمیکنم ولی این وجود داره. حتی میگن شما خواب میبینی برای هرکسی تعریف نکن که یکی بد برداشت کنه برات بد میاد.داستان همون کسی که در قران اومده و یک خواب دروغی برای حضرت یوسف تعریف میکنه و حضرت براش تعبیر میکنه و همون میشه با اینکه حتی خواب هم ندیده بود.

----------


## mehdi_turbo

دوستان اگه تحلیل و تفسیر فیلمتون تمام شد ! لطف کنید و به سوال من جواب دهید :

در امریکا و بسیاری از جاهای دنیا افراد پولی را بابت بی کاری از دولت دریافت میکنند که ناچیز هست ولی می توانند معاش خود را با ان سپری کنند !( بیمه بیکاری ) در کنار ان ( نه با خیال خیلی اسوده ولی تقریبا راحت می توانند ) به اطراف خود نگاه کنند و به ایده هایی جدید فکر کنند !!

این شرایط را با ما ایرانیها مقایسه کنید !!!  ( کار نکنی پولی نیست )


ایا واقعا این 2 مورد قابل قیاس هست ! ایا می توان این 2 مورد را در یک زوم کن قرار داد !! چرا برنامه نویس های خارجی را با ما مقایسه میکنید !؟؟ ما چند نفرمون فقط روی یک بحث خاص از یک زبون خاص به مدت چندین سال به صورت تخصصی کار کرده ایم !!!

در ایران در هر رمینه ( که شاید از زمین تا اسمون با هم تفاوت دارند ) باید اگاهی داشته باشی وگرنه اون شرکت که می خواهد یک اچار فرانسه ارزون قیمت را استخدام کنه بهتون میگه ( با هاتون تماس میگیریم  !!!)

در کل موارد زیادی هست که به طور کلی نمیشود برنامه نویسی در خارج را با ایران مقایسه کرد !!!

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام. ببینید اگر شما روی یک موضوع حرفه ای کار کنید اونوقت جاهایی که واقعا نیاز به افراد حرفه ای داشته باشن بابت کار شما هم پول پرداخت میکنند. من جاهای زیادی رو دیدم. ولی متاسفانه ما خودمون میخواهیم در هرزمینه ای یک اطلاعات کمی داشته باشیم که بتونیم رزومه مون رو پربار کنیم ولی وقتی یک مقداری تخصصی ازمون سوال کنند هیچ جوابی نداریم بدیم.نمونه اش شخصی اومده بود برای کار توی رزومش نوشته بود:
oracle,sql server,access,java,php,asp.net,html,... نزدیک سه خط فقط اسم نرم افزار نوشته بود بعد دوتا سوال ازش پرسیدم نتونست جواب بده.
الزامی نداره بخش تخصص رزومه ما 6 خط باشه و انواع نرم افزارهای گوناگون توش اسم برده بشه.
من شخصا فقط دلفی sql کار کردم. و هرجاهم برم میگم فقط در همین دوزمینه تخصص دارم.هرکاری هم بخوام بکنم با همین دوتا انجام میدم.
از اینطرف سعی میکنم بخش تجارب خودمو و پروژه هایی که نوشتم با این دو نرم افزار رو افزایش بدم.
امیدوارم رشته کامپیوتر هم مثل پزشکی بشه در سطح تخصص و فوق تخصص هرشخصی روی یک زمینه کار کنه.
ما باید سعی کنیم استخری باشیم به عمق 10 متر که حداقل 10 نفر بتونن توش شنا کنن نه که دریایی باشیم به عمق 1 سانتی متر که یک دست زدیم همش گل بشه.

پ.ن: فکر کنم منظور شما زونکن بود !!
ازش پرسیدم توش موند. ولی من خودم شخصا فقط روی دلفی  sql کار کردم هرجا هم بخوام برم چه شرکتهای ایرانی

----------


## saied_genius

سلام دوستان
به نظر من اينکه بخواهيم فقط موفقيت ها را در نظر بگيريم و بگوييم مملکت ما خيلي خوبه و هيچ مشکلي نداره ، واقعاً خيلي بي انصافيه.

من اگر در زمينه برنامه نويسي موفق هستم (بدون پارتي و ...) ، دليل نمي شود که فرد ديگري که همين اندازه براي خود زحمت کشيده ولي نتوانسته يک کار خوب پيدا کنه ، مشکل از خودشه و به اندازه کافي تلاش نکرده.

بنده به شخصه ، در آمد خوبي از برنامه نويسي دارم (توي همين ايران) ولي واقعاً سيستم انفورماتيک کشور ما رو به زوال است.

همه جاي دنيا هر شغل جديدي که ايجاد مي شود ، سريع آن را سر و سامان مي دهند و يک صنف مخصوص آن شغل ايجاد مي کنند (صنف واقعي نه پارتي بازي) ، ولي متاسفانه در کشور ما ، همه چيز بايد به بن بست برسد ، صداي همه در بياد تا يکي يادش بيفته ، بابا يک همچين صنفي هم در کشور نياز هست.

مثال زياد هست ، ولي نمي خواهم وارد جزئيات بشوم.

اينکه دوستمان (به نقل قول) گفتند : خارجي هاي بي شعور!! ، چرا بي شعور ، مگر ما چه بدي از آنها ديديم. با چهار خبر سياسي و ... فقط مي شود در مورد دولت هاي آنها نظر داد نه در مورد ملت هاي آنها.

من 10 سال انگليس  زندگي کردم ، ولي يکبار هم نشنيدم آنها به ما يا کشور ما توهين کنند. (من با دولت ها کاري ندارم) ولي ما مدام در حال توهين و حقير شماردن ديگران هستيم.

ما چه برتري نسبت به آنها داريم. همه ما انسانيم و آنکه با تقوا تر است و آنکه بيشتر به مردم خدمت کند ، نامش باقي مي ماند و محبوب قلوب مي شود.

چرا ما هميشه مي خواهيم از همه بالاتر باشيم؟ چرا هميشه آرزومون اينه که يه روزي آمريکا به خاک سياه بنشينه و ما سروري کنيم؟

من نمي گويم آنها آدم هاي خوبي هستند ، نمي گويم هم آدم هاي بدي هستند ، چون توي هر جامعه اي هم آدم خوب هست و هم آدم بد.

ما بايد کارهاي خوب را ياد بگيريم. 

اينکه ما آنتي ويروس توليد کنيم ، خيلي خوب است ، ولي نبايد فکر کنيم که ديگه همه چيز تمومه ، بلکه زماني ميشود روي آن حساب کرد که بتوانيم با همين شرکت هاي بزرگ آنتي ويروس رقابت کنيم. آيا مي توانيم؟

ببينيد دوستان ، ما طرز فکرمان مشکل دارد، من به شخصه 4 نفر را مي شناسم که به راحتي مي توانند با کمي پشت کار ، يک نرم افزار حرفه اي آنتي ويروس را بنويسند و حتي قابل رقابت با آنتي ويروس هاي خارجي. اما آنها هم مثل خيلي از ما ها فکر مي کنند.
آنها هم اول راحتي و آسايش را مي خواهند تا دست به کار بزنند ، خوب اين بزرگترين اشتباه ماست.

توي زمينه نرم افزار ، کشور هاي غربي از ما سر تر هسنتد ، اين يک واقعيت است و نمي شود آن را منکر شد . چون آنها سال ها از ما در اين زمينه جلوتر هستند.

چطور زماني که خارجي ها يک چيزي را از ما ياد مي گيرند ، ما توي بوق مي کنيم که (بوووووق) آنها فلان کار  را از ما ياد گرفته اند. مثلاً هزار بار تا حالا گفتيم که زکرياي رازي الکل رو کشف کرده هااا ، يادتون نره ها !!

خوب ما چيکار کرديم ، چقدر راهش را ادامه داديم. چقدر براي کارش ارزش قائل شديم.

فقط مي خواهيم با اينجور حرفها کلاس بذاريم و يه جورايي خلاء ها را پر کنيم.

به نظر من تا وقتي که به دنبال انتقام و خودي نشان دادن باشيم به هيچ جا نمي رسيم.

چند روز پش داشتم مقاله اي (که يکي از دوستان توي همين سايت قرار داده بودند) را مي خواندم ، در مورد زمان تشکيل گوگل ، نحوه تشکيل ، نحوه ادامه و ....

وقتي آدم اينجور مسائل را مي خواند ، واقعاً به وجود واقعي آنها پي مي برد.

دو پسر جوان که پس از فارغ التحصيلي به فکر راه اندازي يک موتور جستجو براي سايت هاي اينترنتي مي افتند. راز موفقيت آنها در اين بوده که هدف اصلي آنها پول نبوده.

ما ظاهراً مي گوييم ، مگر ما چه چيز از خارجي ها کم داريم ، ما خيلي از آنها بالاتريم ، دانش آموخته هاي داخلي ما با آنها تفاوتي ندارند ، اما هنگام مصاحبه ، اولويت با آنهايي است که فارغ التحصيل خارج از کشور بوده اند.

چرا ما هميشه خودمان را گول مي زنيم.

اينکه درآمد يک برنامه نويس (حتي حرفه اي ترين ها) از حق واقعي آنها کم تر است يک واقعيت است و اگر هم کسي بگويد نه ، به کل جامعه برنامه نويس ها خيانت کرده است.

اينکه ما موفق باشيم و بگوييم : ما توانستيم ، پس هر کس نمي تواند مشکل رو توي خودش پيدا کند ، واقعاً نهايت بي انصافي است.

زندگي و دنيا و عوامل محيطي آنقدر به هم وابسته و در هم موثر اند که زندگي هيچ فردي قابل مقايسه با فرد ديگري نيست.

براي سنجيدن برنامه نويسي در يک کشور نمي توان با چند نفر آدم موفق مصاحبه کرد ، بعد هم نتيجه گرفت که چون اينها توانسته اند گليم خود را از آب بگيرند ، پس بقيه مشکل از خودشان است.

کسي که برنامه نويس است ، نسبت به بقيه افراد طرز فکر متفاوت تر (منطقي تر) دارد (يا بايد داشته باشد). چون بايد مسائل را تحليل کند و در آخر ، پس از نتيجه گيري ، راه حل ارائه کند ، حالا من موندم که چطور برخي از دوستان مي آيند و راحت مي گويند که : جامعه خوبي داريم ، مشکل ار خودتان است.

اين افراد يا تو جامعه نيستند ، يا آنقدر دارد بهشون خوش مي گذرد که مسائل پيرامون در آنها تاثيري ندارد و يا به خاطر برخي منافع شخصي چنين صحبتي را مي کنند و يا دلايل ديگري که اصلاً نمي خواهم مطرح کنم.

اما در کل به نظر من دوستان کمي فکرشان را باز کنند و خيلي محلي فکر نکنند.

به اميد موفقيت تک تک شما عزيزان.

موفق و پاينده باشيد.

----------


## imanmah

سلام به مدیر خوب بچه ها دارن حرف دلشونو میزنن واقعا درست میگن بحث آشیزی این حرفها نیست بحث اینجاست که شما سوال تون درست پرسیده نشده اون وقت ازشون انتظار داری بحث علمی راجع به این سوال کنن.ماداریم از نونه دیگران استفاده میکنیم ما داریم برنامه هایی به عنوان مثال با سی شارپ می نویسیم که فکر طراحی سی شارپ دیوونت میکنه فقط اینو بگم ما در مقابل اون طرفیا ....البته خواستن توانستن است (زمان). :متفکر:

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام. هیچ شخصی منکر این نیست که جامعه توش معضل وجود داره.تو تمام دنیا معضل وجود داره. بحث سر اینه که ما باید بخواهیم با وجود این معضلات گلیم خودمون رو از آب دربیاریم.وگرنه در شرایط ایده آل فکر نمیکنم کسب درآمد راه سختی باشه.
من تمامی صحبتم به این برمیگرده که تا شخص صادقیان یک کاری رو شروع کرد و نتونست ادامه بده زود بندازه گردن جامعه و دور و اطرافیان. افراد موفقی هم که تو این ممکلت یا ممالک دیگه هستند خلاصه زحمت کشیدن و این نبوده شب بخوابن صبح پاشن بشن بیل گیتس. فکر کردن تلاش کردن 10 بار به بن بست خوردن دوباره شروع کردن. من وقتی در یک کاری ناموفق شدم باید بیام کل روند کارمو بررسی کنم ببینم اشتباهم کجا بوده.
مگه نمیگیم برنامه نویس هستیم.مگه با روشهای Debugging  و trace کردن اشنا نیستیم. چرا تاحالا نخواستیم زندگی خودمونو رفتار خودمونو کارهای خودمونو دیباگ کنیم.؟؟
فکر نمیکنم در هیچ جای دنیا هیچ حکومت و مملکتی 100 درصد موافق نظر مردم باشه.فقط در زمان امام زمان (عج) این اتفاق خواهد افتاد . وگرنه اگر همه از دولتهاشون راضی بودن این همه آشوب و اعتراض در سراسر دنیا رخ نمیداد.پس مشکل همه جا وجود داره. بله حق باشماست.ممکنه کاری هم بخواهیم انجام بدیم که هیچ خطایی توکار ما نباشه ولی جواب نده یا به بن بست بخوره. این طرف هم ممکنه رخ بده.
باز با این حال نباید نا امید بشیم.من تمام صحبتم با دوستانی بود که ناامید بودن .با ناامیدی هیچ دردی دوا نمیشه.
باید سعی بکنیم در کنار هم با اطلاعات هم از پس مشکلات بربیایم.
موفق باشید.

----------


## saied_genius

سلام

ممنون آقاي صادقيان ، پاسختون کامل و قانع کننده بود.

من هم شخص خاصي را مخاطب قرار ندادم ، به طور کلي عرض کردم.

در هر صورت ، من هم با شما موافقم ، هيچ وقت نبايد نا اميد شد. نا اميدي منشاء تمام مشکلات است.

موفق و پيروز باشيد.

----------


## saeed.amd

سلام به همه دوستان
شما حتی همدیگرو هم نقض میکنید.توی یه تاپیک دیگه نوشته بودین اگه مدارک برنامه نویسی رو داشته باشین خیلی راحت کار پیدا میکنین و می گفتین شبکه بند پ میخواد.حالا چرا همتون زانوی غم بغل گرفتین؟
مگه نه این که توی روزنامه هر روز چندین اگهی برای استخدام برنامه نویس حرفه ای میزنن؟
به نظر من اگه یکی توی برنامه نویسی حرفه ای کار کنه زود شناخته میشه.
شما بخش صنعتی رو هم نادیده گرفتین.
خود صنعت مثل CNC منبع درامد بزرگیه.در ضمن فراموش نکنین با وجود تمام سختی ها فقط کارای تیمی جواب میده به به همه امیدواری میده

----------


## pernia

> سلام.
> من پستهای دوستان رو خوندم.متاسفانه ما آدمها بیشتر سعی میکنیم به دلیل عدم رسیدن به نتیجه مطلوبی که دوست داریم از محیط پیرامون خودمون انتقاد کنیم تا خودمونو گول بزنیم(من خودم تاحالا چندبار اینکارو کردم ) ولی واقعیت اینه که شاید افراد دورمون بگن بنده خدا راست میگه حق با اینه ولی واقعیت چیز دیگریست..
> .
> .
> 
> *نمونش بنیانگذار انتی ویروس کسپرسکی.فکر کنم همه با این آنتی ویروس قدرتمند آشنا هستند و میدونن که الان اکثر کاربران دنیا از نورتون و مک آفی و نود دارن به این انتی ویروس رو میارن.*
> این http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eugene_Kaspersky
> رو یک مطالعه بکنید جالبه.
> *یا نمونش پسر 24 ساله بنیانگذار شرکت Facebook.*
> ...



*قطعا* من کوچیک همه هستم و کوچیک همه میمونم و در همین  اندازه چندتا انتقاد دارم شما قربان . امیدوارم بنده رو عفو بفرمایید .
شما دائم فراموش میکنید که اینجا ایران است و ما مشکلاتی داریم که نه فقط در خارج از ایران نیست بلکه در سایر کرات فضا هم اتفاق نیفتد!
ایا این کم لطفی نیست که شما میفرمایید :اگه اینجا مشکلاتی هست خوب همه دنیا مشکلاتی داره؟؟؟
مردم قضاوت میکنند نه این حقیر و شما بزرگوار...مردم هم اگه قضاوت نکنند  انوقت عنکبوت های درون جیبهایشان قضاوت میکنند!!!!
من نسبت به پاراگرافهایی که در متن شما قرمز کرده ام ، بخش به بخش انتقاد میکنم.
بعدا شما اگه دفاعی داشتید و انتقاد های این حقیر را نپذیرفتید بچه ها قضاوت میکنند.
==================================================  =====
شما مثال هایی از facebook و kaspersky که از امریکا و   روسیه  در اومدن میزندید بعدش در مورد ما که توی ایرانیم صحبت میکنید؟

چرا نمونه های ایرانی که اشاره میکنید و قابل لمس ترند رو نمیگید؟
شما فرمودید کسانی رو میشناسید که از برنامه نویسی بدون پارتی و ارتباط با دولت دارای درامد 40 - 50 میلیون هستند. ان هم در ماه (اگه منظور شما ریال یا قروش هست بحث فرق میکنه ها...! )
خوب قطعا این افراد 40 - 50 میلیونی سیاسی یا خلافکار که نیستند !!!! 
چرا معرفی نمیکنید تا ما باورمون بشه و الگویی داشته باشیم؟ مگه نه اینکه شما به نحوی صحبت فرمودید که نشون بدید : ما میخوایم توی ایران درامد داشته باشیم؟
من خجالت میکشم چون در مقامی نیستم که به یه انسان شک کنم اما ایا بچه ها شما باورتون شده؟
==================================================  ======
در مورد چسباندن برنامه های توی اینترنت باید بگم که این موضوع بستگی به خیلی چیزا داره!
و بعضی وقت ها خیلی به ضرر هم تموم میشه مثل عاریت گرفتن اسکریپت های لاگین که ممکنه پر از باگ باشه!!!!!
اما یه طرفه قضیه اینه که هر وقت چیزی ساخته شده باشه مثل دنیای open source  و فقط به کمی دستکاری نیاز داره چرا  ما بیایم چند روز و یا ماه از وقتمون رو بزاریم و اونو بسازیم؟ ایا بهم چسباندن زیربرنامه ها ، دستکاری کردن و بهینه کردن و اماده کردن اونها خلاقیت نیست؟ ایا کسی که این کار رو میکنه از دنیا عقب بیفته یا باعث میشه که کار انجام نشه؟
با v/////p/////n  یه سر بیاید توی code.google.com  تا ببینید ایا واقعا مدیریت  و تحلیل  و کدنویسی ما ایرانیها میتونه همچین چیزایی رو بسازه؟ (شما که البته میتونید ولی من تا 100 سال دیگه هم نمیتونم چون سوادش رو ندارم یعنی استادم نداشت و دانشگاهمون هم که من قربونش بشم الهی همین الان)
اگه v+p+n  ندارید یه PM  بدید به من تا همین الان یه اکانت دائم تقدیم کنم!
==================================================  ======
من میدونم شما در ساخت انتی ویروس موفقیت هایی داشتید اما داشتن این دانش لزوما باعث موفقیت شما در ایران نخواهد شد!
اگر همین الان شما به تنهایی سیستم عاملی بهتر زیباتر قویتر و امن تر از  windows بسازید
انوقت از همین امروز  چند سال طول میکشد تا مردم شما را کشف کنند و اسم شرکت شما را به یکباره کنار مایکروسافت ببینند؟ ایا بستر فروش اینترنتی ما ضرفیت امریکا و اروپا را دارد که شما همچین سوداهایی در سر دارید؟ اگه اینترنت قطع شد چی؟
 واقع بین باشید دوستان!
==================================================  ======
غربی ها مدیریت میکنند . مدیریت که شوخی و حضرت عباس  و دخیل و توهم  توش نیست  قربون شما برم... فیلم  تعریف میکنید به نام راز؟
این مدیریت است که از من یک انسان کارا میسازد نه فقط رویا و اعتقاد و توکل!
( ایه برام نیارید که ان الله مع ال متوکلین  و ....)
 ایا ندیده اید دریایی از انسانها که از کشورهای  جهان سومی (که ایران دیگه اخرشه)به امریکا و اروپا رفتند و در اونجا چه لیاقت هایی که از انها منعکس شد؟
این فیلم که شما میگویید ، بجز ترویج توهم و خیالبافیو خرافات و  رویاهای خطرناک چیز دیگری ندارد....بلکه مشکل ایران و برنامه نویسی به عنوان تنها یکی از شغل های درون ان چیزی نیست جز مدیریت غلط کادر مدیریتی .
مطمئن هستم مردم با دیدن این فیلم ها که انواع دیگری هم دارد دچار افسردگی شده اند.
خنده دار نیست که شما به پول فکر کنی و هیچ زحمتی هم نکشی بعدا مثلا یک گونی پر از پول پیدا  کنی؟
یه کم به خودتون بیاین چون درون شما چیزیست به نام اندیشه که همان شما را کافیست و هیچ راز دیگری در کار نیست
اگه اون ارزو یا رویا شما را وادار به حرکت کند اری اما بدون زحمت هیچ اتفاقی نمیافتد و قصور از کمی رویای شما نیست 
==================================================  ======
یک سوال دارم اصولا چرا در همه کشور ها چیزی به نام دولت وجود دارد؟
پاسخ ساده است: زیرا تحصیلات شما ، شغل شما و فکر شما و .... نیاز به مدیریت دارد
دولت گروهی از مدیران هستند که تخصصی و به تفکیک به مدیریت منابع انسانی و فکری و اجرایی میپردازند! پس این که من دوستانی دارم که در خارج استعداد انها به فعل رسید اما تا زمانی که تحت این مدیریت داخلی تلاش میکردند هیچ نتیجه ای نگرفتند چیست؟
ایا این همه فلاکت و شکست هیچ ربطی به  کادر مدیریتی ندارد؟
ایا یک انسان نوعی مثل من با این وقت و ابزار و بستر که این گروه مدیریتی برایم فراهم کرده است شایستگی دارم که با سازندگان گوگل و فیس بوک و کسپرسکای مقایسه بشوم؟
اگه همه چیز به خود من مربوطه پس چرا سر کلاس که میرید ، معلم و استاد میزارن دوست من؟
درست کار کردن من از درست اموزش دیدن من یا بهتر بگم از درستی کادر مدیریتیست !
==================================================  ======
مادربزرگ خدابیامرز من 3 نوع سکته داشت و هرچی دخیل و دعا و فیلم راز نشونش دادیم و خودش هم کلی باور داشت که بر میگرده به سلامتی ،  برنگشت و به رحمت خدا رفت.

بچه ها خودتون بگید من اشتباه میکنم و ایشون درست می گن؟

----------


## MoAm36866513

من حس ميكنم برنامه نويسي تو ايران ما نه بد هست نه خوب ولي براي كسي كه جنمش رو داره خوبه بعضي ها همه چيز رو بد مي بينن خب بده ديگه بايد به خودمون اعتقاد داشته باشيم خيلي هم عاليه اگه برنامه نويسي بنويس اگه نمينويسي دگه خودتو خراب نكن

----------


## Milad Mohseny

شانزده دلیل برای «میوه فروش» شدن به جای «مهندس نرم افزار» شدن!
    حالا چرا میوه‌فروش؟ این همه شغل؟ به خدا که حرف دل همه نرم‌افزار نویسای ایرانی همینه… بخونید:

1- عدم وجود گارانتی: بعد از فروش نرم افزار باید آن را گارنتی کنی. برخلاف بسیاری از مشاغل که شما بابت گارانتی پول اضافه می‌گیرد و نزد خود نگه می‌دارید، در نرم افزار بر عکس عمل می شود و این کارفرمای شماست که از شما تضمین (درصدی از قرارداد، چک تضمین، سفته و یا ضمانت‌نامه بانکی یا همه مواد) می‌گیرد. در حالی‌که میوه‌فروشی گارانتی ندارد، جنس فروخته شده پس گرفته نمی‌شود.

2- بازه کوتاه زمان فروش: یک پروژه نرم‌افزاری ماه‌ها طول می‌کشد و باعث فرسایش نیروی کار می‌شود در حالی‌که در میوه‌فروشی، صبح زود بار میوه و سبزی می‌آوری، حداکثر تا ظهر سبزی ها تمام می‌شود، میوه‌ها هم بسته به محیط شما، در مدت زمان کوتاهی فروش می‌روند و شما باز هم بار جدیدی می‌آورید.

3- تغییر نیاز ندارید: رایج است که نیازهای مشتری، تازه زمانی آشکار می‌شود که شما نرم‌افزار را فروخته‌اید و مشتری متوقع است که در چارچوب همان قرارداد تغییرات اعمال شود، حتی اگر ماهیت تغییر کند. اما در میوه‌فروشی، خریدار که از مغازه خارج شد شما دیگر مسؤولیتی ندارید، اگر تصمیمش عوض شد، شما نگران نیستید، یک کالای جدید به وی می‌فروشید.

4- عدم ارجاع محصول: در نرم‌افزار اگر محصول شما کار نکرد و یا قدیمی شد مشتری یا ارجاع می‌دهد و یا دیگر سراغش نمی‌آید، در میوه‌فروشی شما میوه سالم را به مردم به قیمت گران، میوه نیمه خراب را ارزان‌تر به مردم کم درآمدتر و احتمالا میوه کاملاً خراب را به آبمیوه فروشی‌ها و نمی‌دانم لواشک سازی‌ها می‌فروشید!

5- واسطه‌گری به جای تولید: در میوه‌فروشی شما محلی برای عرضه کالاهای دیگران هستید، معمولاً افزایش قیمت بین میدان میوه و تره‌بار با مغازه شما چند برابراست. اما در نرم‌افزار شما تولید می‌کنید و دردسرهای آن را دارید، تازه در انتها و پس از کسر انواع مالیات و بیمه هزینه تولید را در بیاورید خیلی هنر کرده اید!

6- مدیریت نیروی انسانی، خیر!: شما در شرکت نرم‌افزاری با نیروی لوس و نازک نارنجی کارشناس سر و کار دارید که کافی است یک کم ناراحت شود، هوس کانادا به سرش می زند، اما در میوه‌فروشی یکی دو کارگر از برادران افغانی می‌گیرید، مثل ساعت برای شما کار می‌کنند و غر که نمی زنند هیچ با همه سختی‌ها هم می‌سازند.

7- فصلی بودن کار، تعطیل: در تولید و فروش نرم‌افزار شما وابسته به زمان هستید، برای مثال دولتی‌ها معمولاً در ماه‌های خاصی خرید بیشتری می‌کنند، یا در فروردین و اردیبهشت شما با افت فروش مواجه می‌شوید، اما در میوه‌فروشی هر فصلی میوه خودش را دارد و شما آن را می‌آورید، هر میوه‌ای هم طرفدار خاص خودش را دارد و شما تقریباً در همه سال فروش خود را یکنواخت خواهید داشت. شب عید ها هم که جای خودش را دارد و شما پوست خلایق را حسابی خواهید کند.

8- بازار دائمی: نرم‌افزاری‌ها مانند یک کارگر ساختمانی هستند، باید ساختمانی ساخته شود تا به آنان نیاز باشد، وقتی بودجه IT کشور صفر شود که نمی توان پروژه‌ای تعریف کرد که نرم‌افزاری روی آن کار کند، چون هنوز از دیدگاه اغلب تصمیم گیرندگان ما، نرم‌افزار یک کار تشریفاتی است. اما میوه‌فروشی نیاز روز مردم است، همه، هر روز خرید خودشان را دارند، وضع مردم بد هم بشود باز هم مهمانی می‌آید که شما وادار شوید حتما میوه خوب بخرید.

9- درهم است: در نرم‌افزار شما قاصر هستید از اینکه به یک مشتری بفهمانید نرم‌افزار با نرم‌افزار متفاوت است. چون با یک چیز انتزاعی طرف است، بین نرم‌افزاری حسابداری 5 هزارتومانی با حسابداری 10 میلیون تومانی فرقی قائل نیست. در حالی‌که در میوه‌فروشی، مشتری تفاوت سیب با سیب را در می‌یابد و اگر دنبال کیفیت خوب است پولش را هم می پردازد.

10- شما فقط میوه را می فروشید: در نرم‌افزار وقتی شما نرم‌افزاری عرضه می کنید، داستان عرضه خدمات پس از فروش شروع می‌شود، آموزش کاربران (بعضا واقعا تعطیل!) تبدیل اطلاعات و انتقال آنها از سیستم قدیمی به جدید، عرضه سخت‌افزار، نگرانی از کارکردن نرم افزار روی هر نوع سخت افزار آشغالی که مشتری به شما می‌دهد و… اما در میوه‌فروشی، شما فقط میوه را می‌فروشید، اینکه هندوانه را چطور می خورند، گیلاس را چطور؟ اینکه آیا مشتری ظرف مناسبی برای نگهداری میوه دارد و یا خیر نیز به شما ربطی ندارد.

11- یک بار برای همیشه، هرگز: نرم‌افزار را که می فروشید مشتری توقع دارد این نرم افزار مادام العمر باشد برایش، به سادگی حاضر نیست قرارداد پشتیبانی و ارتقاء نرم افزار ببندد، اما همه می دانیم که یک میوه را برای همه سال نمی توان نگه داشت، خورده می‌شود بالاخره! باید میوه جدیدی خرید!

12- باگ: خرابی میوه نگرانی ندارد، روشهای نگهداری میوه معلوم است و اگر شما یک کم تجربه پیدا کنید می توانید به سادگی آن را نگهداری کنید، اما در نرم‌افزار آنقدر مشکلات متعدد و متفاوت پیش می آید که شما گیج می شوید که این خطا از کجاست و راه حلش چطور است؟ مناطق بحرانی، آنقدر خطایابی را سخت می کنند که شما نیاز به فاز مجزایی برای آن پیدا می کنید و هزینه زیادی برای هر خطا می پردازید، تازه تضمینی وجود ندارد که همه خطا ها را پیدا کرده باشید و روز تحویل به مشتری، جلوی چشم وی، آنقدر سیستم خطا می دهد که شما آب می شوید و زمین دهان باز می‌کند و شما را می‌بلعد.

13- آن که خربزه می خورد پای لرزش می نشیند: شما مسؤول نحوه استفاده مشتری از میوه نیستید، مهم نیست برایتان که در عزا بخورند یا در عروسی، مهم نیست که به طرف نمی سازد یا می سازد. اما در نرم‌افزار، کافی است از نرم‌افزار شما سوء استفاده شود، نمی‌دانم چرا یقه شما را می گیرند که چرا از طریق نرم‌افزار شما به ما آسیب وارد شد، چرا هک شد، چرا ….؟

14- دوره بازپرداخت سریع: در میوه‌فروشی به محض فروش میوه پولتان را می گیرید، اما در نرم‌افزار تازه پروژه را که تحویل دادید و صورتجلسه کردید، باید بدوید به دنبال پولتان، آنقدر این پول دادن دیر و تکه تکه می شود که به نوش داروی پس از مرگ سهراب می‌ماند، به شکلی که بعضی وقت ها بی خیال پولتان می شوید.

15- تنوع مشتری: شما در یک شرکت نرم‌افزاری با طیف خاصی از مشتری سروکار دارید، یا دولتی یا خصوصی یا آموزشی یا… اما در میوه‌فروشی شما قیدی برای مشتری ندارید، زن و مرد، کوچک و بزرگ، دارا و ندار، پیر و جوان، شهری و روستایی،… همه به نوعی مشتری شما هستند، آن هم مشتری دائمی که از همه چیز می‌گذرد الا از خوردن!

16- کپی رایت: در میوه‌فروشی نمی‌توانید یک میوه را بخرید و تکثیر کنید ولی نرم‌افزار را می‌توانید، خوب هم می توانید. اگر تولید کننده ناراحت هم شد مهم نیست، چون یا قانون کافی نداریم و یا آنقدر این قضیه پیچیده است که شما بی خیال می شوید.

----------


## Shahram_Shobeiri

دیشب فیلم hurt locker رو میدیدم. آخرای فیلم. شخصیت اصلی داستان که یک خنثی کننده بمبه، وقتی ماموریتش (که در کل فیلم برای پایان اون لحظه شماری میشه) تموم شده و پیش خانواده اش برگشته و زندگی روزمره رو سپری می کنه، در یک دیالوگ که با بچه نوزادش داره به اون میگه.

- آدما وقتی تو سن تو هستن همه چیز رو دوست دارند. هر چی که بزرگتر میشن تعداد این چیزا کم تر میشه تا اینکه نهایتاً دو یا سه چیز واسشون باقی میمونه. واسه من یکی باقی مونده!

صحنه بعد خنثی کننده بمب رو نشون میده که داره از هواپیمای حامل نیرو های نظامی خارج میشه و پا به خاک عراق یا افغانستان یا هر جای دیگه میگذاره تا بره و بمب خنثی کنه.

----------


## مهران رسا

حالا خدارو شکر کنید چین به ایران نرم افزار صادر نمی کنه وگرنه معلوم نبود سرنوشت ما چی میشد! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.ظاهرا دوستان عزیز منظور منظور من حقیر رو بد برداشت کرده اند. فکر نمیکنم هیچ کسی بگه شما بشینی یک گوشه دائم به پول فکر کنی بعد پول ظاهر بشه. به قول معروف میگن از تو حرکت از ما برکت.
ولی این طرز فکر هم درست نیست که داری کار میکنی ولی همش به خودت میگی این چه کاریه. فایده نداره و...
مسلما تاثیر خیلی بدی توی روحیه انسان میذاره.
بهتره یک مقداری بیشتر به سمت باورهای متافیزیکی بریم.چون واقعا وجود دارند و هیچ شخصی نمیتونه اونو انکار کنه.
آدمیزاد شامل روح و جسم هست.فکر نمیکنم جای سوالی برای کسی باشه.
جسم شما یک جوری تغذیه میشه و روح شما هم به نحوی دیگر.
شما هرجور که فکر کنی به هر چیزی که نگاه کنی و... در روح شما تاثیر می گذارد.
اگه اینجوری نبود که هرکسی اشتباه میکرد دیگه پشیمانی در کار نبود. یا وقتی کار خوبی میکرد دیگه شادی و خوشحالی در کار نبود. اینا از کجا میاد؟ همش در روح ما تاثیر میذاره که باعث شادی و ناراحتی ما میشه.
متاسفانه بعضی از افراد هیچ تلاشی نمیکنن بعد هم دلشون میخواد به همه چیز برسن. این غیر ممکنه.
توی اون فیلم هم چنین چیزی نمیگه که شما بشینی یک گوشه و فقط فکر کنی تا برات پول بیاد.
شما به فکر پولدار شدن باش تلاشتم بکن.
مطمئناً به خواسته ات میرسی.
الان شرکتهای نرم افزاری زیادی هستند که بابت افراد حرفه ای 1-2 میلیون در ماه پرداخت میکنن.
اون فردی هم که گفتم از دوستان خود بنده هست در ایران هم کار میکنه برنامه نویس هم هست خلافی هم نمیکنه هیچ رابطه سیاسی هم نداره. ایشون کاملا به زبان سی و اسمبلی مسلط هستندو به مباحث سیستمی کاملا اشنایی دارن. نمونه های شرکتهای ایرانی زیاد هستند دوست من مانند همکاران سیستم نمادایران - مهران رایانه و... .
متاسفانه ما توان تغییر خودمون رو نداریم یا حالشو نداریم بعد همش میگیم دولت و ممکلت و... .
بله کسی منکر این نیست که در سطح کلان و در سیاستها مشکل وجود داره.
هیچ دولت و مملکتی در دنیا 100% مورد تائید مردم نیست.
مردم سعی میکنند با این مشکلات همخوانی پیدا کنند و شرایط خودشونو برمبنای اون مشکلات تغییر بدن.
افراد موفق همیشه سعی در تغییر شرایطشون داشتند و هیچ وقت منتظر تغییر شرایط ننشستند.
ما اگر منتظر تغییر شرایط برمبنای دوست داشتن خودمون نباشیم و خودمون شروع به تغییر کنیم همه مشکلات ما به راحتی تغییر خواهند کرد.
من خودم چند بار تصمیم گرفتم شرایطم رو تغییر بدم و به شرایط ایده آل خودم هم فکر میکردم و میکنم و دائما هم در فکر تغییر اون شرایط هستم. نمیگم 100%  موفق شدم ولی تونستم تا 50% شرایط رو همون جوری که دلم میخواد تغییر بدم.
مطمئن هستم تا آخر سال به 100% میرسم.
باز مثالی داریم که میگه خواستن توانستن است.
نگفتن که نشستن و زانوی غم بغل گرفتن و شکایت کردن مشکلات را حل میکند.
در مورد کپی کردن سورس که فرمودید یک وقت هست من میرم از اینترنت کدی رو کپی میکنم و براساس نیاز خودم تغییرش میدم و ازش استفاده میکنم(شخصا خیلی جاها همین کارو کردم غیر از این وقت تلف کردنه)
ولی بعضی مواقع هست کدی رو کپی میکنیم حالا هر تغییری میخواهیم بدیم اصلا متوجه نیستیم داره این کد چه کاری انجام میده. ایا این کار منطقیه؟؟؟
شاید به جای کد داستان نوشتن !!!!
امیدوارم تونسته باشم منظورمو برسونم.
موفق باشید.
آ

----------


## MoAm36866513

داستان پر مفهومي بود و ميشه بهش اميدوار بود بعضي ها هنوز تو نوشتن فروشگاه و كتابخونه گم هستند ولي خبر ندارن كه ديگه داره پا برنامه نويسي حقوق چند ده ميليوني داده ميشه كه تو يه شهرستان كوچيكم قابل رويت هستش دوستان به فكر افزايش دانش باشين بابا 4 روز ديگه سيستم عامل آنلاين مياد ماهم تحريم ديگه بايد سماخ بمكيم بيائيد برنامه نويس واقعي باشيم دانيا رو بگيريم بابا ايييييييييييييييييي

----------


## alawiala

با تشکر از آقای صادقیان ، بنده  خودم این تایپیک را ایجاد کردم ، فکر نمی کردم اینقدر بحث مفصل بشه و دوستان استقبال کنند ، راستش وقتی نوشته های دوستان را مطالعه می کنم ، فرق واضحی در نظرات افراد حرفه ای و نیمه حرفه ای و مبتدی می بینم ، مسلما در هر رشته ای افرادی موفق ترند که بیشتر از دیگران اطلاعات داشته باشند ، برنامه نویسی هم همانطور

حرفهای آقای صادقی را تایید می کنم ، اگر بخواهیم اوضاع تغییر کند باید از خودمان آغاز کنیم ، و کلا موفقیت بواسطه تلاش بدست می آید و بس ،

در هر حال بنده که ایجاد کننده این تایپیک بودم ، از روز ایجاد این تایپیک تا الان استفاده های فراوانی از نظرات دوستان کردم ، البته جای نظر مدیران انجمن خالیست کاش مدیران و مسولان هم نظری می دادن ، 

اما جا دارد که از تمام دوستانی که در این تایپیک شرکت کردند و نظر دادن تشکر کنم

امیدوارم همه موفق باشند .

----------


## earse+erse

سلام به همه 
من همه ی پست هارو نخوندم( 4 صفحه اول و پست آخر)
__________________________________________________  _________
 :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه: 
من اول دبیرستانم و تا قبل از خوندن این تاپیک شدیدا می خواستم برنامه نویس بشم.چرا؟ چون اون لذت لحظه ی اجرای برنامه خودم رو  و تموم کردن پروژه رو با تمام وجودم  احساس کردم؛ چون شدیدا از برنامه نویسی لذت می برم.
اما . . . 
بعد از تموم کردن این تاپیک به قول دوستمون شدم این جوری: :گریه:   و اینجوری   :گیج:  :ناراحت:  :متفکر: 

من به همسن های خودم و اونایی که می خوان برنامه نویس بشن پیشنهاد می کنم این تاپیک رو *نخونن*.

چرا انقدر آدم ها رو *بی روحیه* می کنین؟ چرا انقدر *انرژی منفی*؟

سوال من اینه:
 انقدر وضع برنامه نویسی بده؟ رودروایسی نداشته باشین... اساتید اینجوریه؟ اگه اینجوریه بگین ما به فکر یه رشته دیگه باشیم؟
خواهش میکنم بدون رودروایسی صحبت کنین.

اگه وضع برنامه نویسی انقدر بده که باید به عنوان شغل حاشیه ایی باشه چرا میگن بهترین و پردرامد ترین شغل جهان برنامه نویسیه؟ چرا هر روز میشنویم فلان نرم افزار به فلان موسسه و سازمان با قیمت Xرقمی فروخته شد؟

خواهش می کنم من رو توجیه کنین.  خواهشا"

امیدوارم به کسی توهین نکرده باشم.
باتشکر

----------


## saied_genius

سلام

لب کلام اينه که به آدم حرفه اي ، پول حرفه اي مي دهند.

اگر فکر مي کني که از همان روز اول ، با نوشتن هر برنامه ساده اي ، بتواني ميليوني پول در بياري ، سخت در اشتباهي.

اما اگر به قول معروف خاک صحنه بخوري و دود چرا بخوري ، بعد از چند سال و زحمت ، به عنوان يک برنامه نويس حرفه اي ، به راحتي مي تواني ميليوني پول دربياري.

البته اشتباه نشه ها ؛ اگر يک فکر پول ساز و ناب توي ذهنت باشه ، مي تواني يک شبه ميلياردر بشي.

با آرزوي موفقيت براي تمام دوستان برنامه نويس.

----------


## Mamdos

> سلام به همه 
> من همه ی پست هارو نخوندم( 4 صفحه اول و پست آخر)
> __________________________________________________  _________
> 
> من اول دبیرستانم و تا قبل از خوندن این تاپیک شدیدا می خواستم برنامه نویس بشم.چرا؟ چون اون لذت لحظه ی اجرای برنامه خودم رو  و تموم کردن پروژه رو با تمام وجودم  احساس کردم؛ چون شدیدا از برنامه نویسی لذت می برم.
> اما . . . 
> بعد از تموم کردن این تاپیک به قول دوستمون شدم این جوری:  و اینجوری  
> 
> من به همسن های خودم و اونایی که می خوان برنامه نویس بشن پیشنهاد می کنم این تاپیک رو *نخونن*.
> ...


دوست عزیز مسأله به این سادگی‌ها هم نیست که بگیم یک کار پتانسیل داره و یک کار نداره.

*همه‌ی کارها و شغل‌ها پتانسیل خیلی بالایی دارند، به شرطی که پشتکار، اعتماد به نفس و جاه‌طلبی داشته باشید و انرژی منفی اطرافیان و جامعه رو نادیده بگیرید.*

جمله‌ی بالا استثنا نداره! یعنی توی همه‌ی شغل‌ها کمابیش برقراره، برنامه‌نویسی و غیربرنامه‌نویسی نداره. از طرف دیگه اگر ناامید باشید یا با کار کم انتظار معجزه و یک‌شبه موفق شدن داشته باشید، معلومه که به جایی نمی‌رسید.

مطمئن باشید که کار نشد ندارد، با پشتکار، اعتماد به نفس، به کار گفتن قوه‌ی خلاقیت، ناامید نشدن از شکست‌ها و به خصوص نادیده گرفتن و خندیدن به انرژی منفی اطرافیان و جامعه، به همه جا می‌رسید. به هر کاری که علاقه دارید با جدیت بپردازید و از حالا نگران آینده‌ی مالی نباشید، مطمئن باشید با رعایت شرایط فوق، موفقیت مالی و موقعیت اجتماعی خودش به سراغتان می‌آید. خیالتان تخت. من به عنوان یک برنامه‌نویس و مهندس نرم‌افزار ساکن ایران شخصاً به این نتیجه رسیدم! البته پشتکار خستگی‌ناپذیر را فراموش نکنید.

چیزی که خیلی مهم است این است که شما از حالا با خیلی از بزرگ‌ترها یا هم‌سن‌وسال‌هایتان مواجه می‌شوید که به شما مشاوره و راهنمایی برای انتخاب آینده‌تان می‌دهند. توصیه‌ی من این است که به همه‌ی آن‌هایی که انرژی منفی می‌دهند بی‌اعتنایی کنید و در دلتان به آن‌ها بخندید! خیلی از ایرانی‌ها عادت دارند که برای این که خودشان را خیلی عمیق و متفکر نشان بدهند، مرتب با بدبینی صحبت کنند و انرژی منفی و ناامیدی به بقیه بدهند، چون می‌ترسند اگر مثبت صحبت کنند بقیه مسخره‌شان کنند یا طرف (به خاطر عدم پشتکار و عدم خلاقیت) موفق نشود و بعد ایراد بگیرد که چرا به من امید الکی دادی. این را کلاً گفتم که حواستان باشد و با یک تاپیک در یک فوروم سریع ناامید نشوید، این غرزدن‌ها عادیه! من یکی که عادت کردم نادیده بگیرمشون. البته این به معنی این نیست که انتقادها یا نکات واقعی رو نادیده بگیرم، ولی از اون‌ها برای اصلاح جهتم استفاده می‌کنم نه این که ناامید بشوم و روحیه‌ام را خراب کنم.

در ضمن بد نیست این صحبت‌های یک برنده‌ی نوبل فیزیک رو که سه سال پیش اومده بود دانشگاه شریف بخوانید:
«زمینه‌ای را برای یادگیری بیشتر انتخاب کنید که واقعاً از انجام آن لذت می‌برید. چون وقتی در آن موقعیت قرار می‌گیرید سخت کار می‌کنید و ساعت‌های زیادی روی آن وقت می‌گذارید و بنابراین نتیجه‌ی خیلی خوبی به دست می‌آورید که باعث بازخورد مثبت برای شما می‌شود. این را به شما اطمینان می‌دهم. همچنین باید بگویم که از تغییر نظرتان نترسید. تعداد خیلی کمی از ما در سنین ۱۹ تا ۲۲ سالگی مطمئن هستند که در شش هفت سال آینده‌شان واقعاً چه کاری می‌توانند بکنند [چه برسد به شما که اول دبیرستان هستید!]. اگر فرصت جدیدی به دست آوردید به سوی آن تغییر جهت دهید. خیلی عاقلانه است که همیشه فکرتان را باز بگذارید و اجازه دهید فرصت‌ها و ایده‌های جدید از راه برسند. از تغییر نظرتان نترسید.»

----------


## HamzehAzad

با عرض سلام
من همه ی نظرات رو خوندم
خیلی برام جالب بود مثل یه کتاب داستان می موند اما کتاب داستانی که تو رو در انتخاب راه زندگیت کمک میکنه.
من هرچند یه سال هست که توی کار برنامه نویسی هستم ولی راضیم چون بهش علاقه دارم
هنوز یه حرفه ای نشدم ولی زیاد هم باهاش فاصله ندارم
مهم قرار دادن دستورهای کوچیک طوری کنار هم هست که بشه باهاش دستورهای بزرگ و برنامه ها رو ساخت
همانطور که دوستان گفتن به نظر من هم داشتن ایده های نو و مخصوصا علاقه از اولویت های برنامه نویس شدن واقعیه
من خودم الان کلی ایده دارم که تا زمان حرفه ای شدنم میخوام روی جزئیات و ارتباطش با کاربر کار کنم بعد که حرفه ای شدم اون رو پیاده سازی میکنم و مطمئنم که جواب میده
درباره بود یا نبود کار هم اگه نیست خودتون درستش کنین مطمئن باشید اگه ایده هاتون ناب باشه خیلی ها خریدارشن. شما مشکل اصلیتون اینه که ایده های درست و حسابی ندارید وفقط کد نویس هستید. البته به همه جسارت نمی کنم طرف صحبتم با اونایی هست که خودشون رو حرفه ای میدونن و از نبود کار گله میکنند.
به اطرافتون نگاه کنید و اندیشه کنین که چه ایده ای میتونه توی این مملکت جواب بده اگه هم میخواین جهانی کار کنید که باید با دید وسیعتری به این موضوع توجه کنید.

حرف آخرم اینه که همین حالا پاشید و از ذهنتون که هدیه پر ارزش خداوند هست استفاده کنید تا به بهترین ها برسید....

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ذکر تعجیل فرج رمز نجات بشر است / ما برآنیم که این ذکر جهانی بشود.....

----------


## mojtabaatfi

سلام دوستان
البته من بقول دوست عزیزمون جوجه برنامه نویسم
اما خدا رو شکر آینده خوبی رو برای خودم میبینم
رشدم خوب بوده :چشمک: 
اما یه نکاتی رو میخوام بگم 
1. درسته قیمت نرم افزار تو ایران کمتره اما کیفیتشم  همچین قابل مقایسه با نرم افزارهای اونوری نیست

2. درسته کپی رایت نداریم  در عوض هزینه های تولیدمون پایینه

3. درسته درک نرم افزاری جامعه پایینه اما رو به رشده (به 5 سال پیش نگاه کنید)

4. باید بفهمیم  کار تیمی خوبه متاسفانه خیال میکنیم کار تیمی یعنی چند نفری کد نوشتن
نه کار تیمی یعنی واقعا با هم و به اندازه هم کار کردن ولی تو ایران یه برنامه نویس فتوشاپ و فلش و کد نویسی و  تحلیل و ...همه رو با هم انجام میده میشه همه کاره هیچ کاره...فقط کار تیمی معجزه میکنه نه بیخوابی و شونصد ساعت پشت مانیتور موندن

5."راهرو گر صد هنر دارد توکل بایدش"

 :تشویق: موفق باشید

----------


## moslem-visual

این تاپیک از ابتدا مورد علاقه ی من بود و مرتبا دنبالش کردم اما تا حالا نظری ندادم. مطمئنم که همه ی ما این رو قبول داریم که هدف اصلی همه ی ما از کار کردن داشتن زندگی خوب و رفاه هست - و لا غیر. اگه کسی از میون افرادی که این 15 صفحه رو کلید زدن هست که بگه من فقط به خاطر لذت برنامه نویسی چشمامو به مانیتور میدوزم، ساعتهای متمادی روی یک صندلی و محیط دربسته خودم رو حبس میکنم و تمام صدمات روحی و جسمی اینکارم رو میپذیرم اون شخص یا از نظر مالی کاملا تامین هست یا هنوز با مسائل زندگی روبرو نشده (بچه ست!).

بله بله... در ممالک دیگه زندگی برنامه نویسان کاملا ایده آل است - حقوق، امنیت شغلی، محیط کار... اما توقع ندارید که در ایران (که به هر دلیل) ضریب نفوذ IT در اون بسیار بسیار از جایی که اشاره کردیم کمتره کسی به قول دوستان عاشق چشم و ابروی شما بشه و چنین پولی رو بهتون پرداخت کنه؟ قاعدتا کارفرما هم از میان ماست - انتظاراتش و علمش در سطح دانش IT اینجاست و دست آخر درآمدش مثل خود ما در همین محیط بدست میاد - توقع شما چیه؟

سوال همونطور که گفتن درست نیست - شاید بهتر بود میگفتیم "از شرایط برنامه نویسی در ایران راضی هستید؟" و اون موقع جواب من قطعا منفی بود. دلایل عدم رضایت من از شرایط قبلا توسط شما گفته شده و در نهایت میرسه به عدم وجود دانش فنی و تخصصی در بالاترین مدیران IT کشور، نتیجه ی این درخت بیمار مشخص است. 

اگه قراره برنامه نویس بشیم و در ایران باشیم باید این اصل رو قبول کنیم که اینجا تا نیاز وجود نداشته باشه بهایی پرداخت نمیشه. در نظام بانکی نیاز به سیستمهای حسابداری داریم، در نظام اداری اتوماسیون مکاتبات، در صنعت نیاز به کنترل صنعتی... جایی که نیاز هست متاسفانه خریداران دانش ندارند و رابطه ها بسیار زیاد هستن - عموما طرف دولتی شتابزده کار میکنه و نیازها همه در طرف دولت است.

دوستان عزیز، رویاپردازی خوبه - اما ما ایرانی ها بدون فیس بوک، بدون آنتی ویروس ایرانی، بدون سیستم عامل ملی و... ککمون هم نمیگزه، حداقل مسئولان نیازی به این چیزها ندارن. ما هر نرم افزاری رو در ایک ثانیه کرک میکنیم، خواه ویندوز باشه خواه اپلیکیشن یا بازی برای آیفون... بنابراین توی رویا نرید، فیلم راز نبینید (متنفرم از این داستانها...) و حتی شعارهای آدمهای بی درد رو گوش نکنید - تنها کاری که باید بکنید اینه که ببینید کجا نیاز وجود داره - مهارت رو فرا بگیرید - تجربه کسب کنید و بعد جایی که براش زحمت کشیدید رو به دست بیارید.

اگه وب کار میکنید با راه انداختن سایتی با ناب ترین ایده ها هم نمیتونید از فضای فقیر ایرانی پولی بدست بیارید - نرید کلوب دوم و نتلاگ ایرانی بسازید... نرید فروشگاه الکترونیکی بنویسید چون دوستان عزیزمون prestaShop و eCommerce اپن سورس رو به راحتی آب خوردن به نام خودشون به مردم و با قیمت 80 هزار تومان (به همراه یک دست کله پاچه) میفروشن - اگه نرم افزار ویندوز مینویسید نرید هلوهای جدید بنویسید - الان با 10 تمون بهترینشو میشه خرید... لپ کلام - اگر جایی نیاز هست پیدا کنید - اگر در اونجا قابلیت رقابت دارید شروع کنید - در غیر اینصورت وقت و عمرتون رو تلف نکنید.

اما در کل از نظر من برنامه نویسی در شرایط حاضر ایران شغل خوبی نیست - اول کار سنگین هست و تبعات بعدی جسمی و روحی اون - لطفا به خودتون رحم کنید. بعد از اون عدم وجود شایسته سالاری - رابطه همه چیز رو برعکس میکنه. مورد دیگه درآمد شما در مقابل کار در یک شرکت حداکثر نصف حقوق واقعیتون و بدون مزایایی هست که حق اصلیتونه... به قول پدرم توی ایران تا جایی چند برابر پولی که بهت میدن ازت بهره نکشند شغلی پیدا نمیکنی. مورد آخر اینکه "شانس" و "رابطه" در جایی که دو نفر کاملا هم اندازه تلاش کرده باشند کاملا واقعیت پیدا میکنه...

----------


## faramarz_fireboy

سلام به همه اساتید
من چند سالیه که برنامه نویسی میکنم.اما با اینکه با تمام وجودم کد زدن رو دوست داشتم و دارم ولی همیشه به این بحث و سوالا فکر میکردم.
به اینکه چند وقت دیکه میتونم کد بزنم، به اینکه با این حقوق تا کی میتونم زندگی و زن و بچم رو اداره کنم.
الانم که هر بچه دبیرستانی میگه من برنامه نویسم.یه پروژه رو با کمترین هزینه دارن مینویسنو اصلا عقلشون نمیرسه که چند سال دیگه از کارشون پشیمون میشن. (مشتری هم واسش هزینه مهمه نه اینکه برنامه جقد حرفه ای هست،فکر میکنن کاری که یه برنامه نویس حرفه ای میکنه با کار بچه دانشجوها برابره.) 
من همیشه به شاگردام میگم:شاید چند نفری یه پروژه رو بنویسید و نفری مثلا 50.000 بگیرید و کلی حال کنید اما به این فکر کنید که چند سال دیگه وقتی متاهل شدید دیگه این درامدها خرج یه روزتونه.
من خودم چند وقته به فکر رفتنم و برنامه نویسی دیگه منبع درامدم نیست.بیشتر شبکه کار میکنم،تدریسم کنارش دارم.
نمیخوام موج منفی بدم ولی با اینه برنامه نویسی نمیتونه منبع درامد باشه موافقم.
موفق، پیروز و  پایدار باشید

----------


## debugger

در حالت کلی برنامه نویسی نمی تونه منبع در امد باشه

من فکر می کنم برنامه نویسی تحت وب در آمدش خیلی خیلی بیشتر از برنامه نویسی تحت ویندوز هست

به همین جهت میخوام برم سراغ وب

----------


## mostafa_shoakry

> اما یه نکاتی رو میخوام بگم 
> 1. درسته قیمت نرم افزار تو ایران کمتره اما کیفیتشم  همچین قابل مقایسه با نرم افزارهای اونوری نیست
> 
> 2. درسته کپی رایت نداریم  در عوض هزینه های تولیدمون پایینه


قیمت نرم افزار پایینه ولی اینو هم در نظر داشته باشین که تو ایران فرصت خیلی خوبی داریم
مثلا قیمت جهانی Visual Studio 2010 در حدود 5000 دلار هست در حالی که با 1000 تومان میشه اونو از بازار تهیه کرد. یا همون اوراکل اگه اشتباه نکنم حدود 80 میلیون تمنه ولی اونم با 1000 تمن قابل تهیه است.
ولی این مهم نیست ایده های نو داری پول زیاد داری.(به نظر بنده:این نظره کاملا شخصیه منه و هیچکسو خطاب قرار نمی دم ، اگر اشتباه می کنم خوشحال میشم نظراتتونو بدونم.)  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## سوداگر

*به جای این بحث ها یه فکری برای اجرایی شدن قانون کپی رایت تو ایران بکنید. اکثر مشکل ما اینه.
*

----------


## aryan_koder_x86

سلام
داستان زندگيمو mp3شرح ميدم.تفاوتها رو درك كنيد
من از وقتي كه ابجيم رفت رشته فني (كامپيوتر)و از وقتي ديدم و حس كردم كه كامپيوتر چطوري 2+2 رو حساب ميكنه عاشق برنامه نويسي شدم. دبيرستان فني كامپيوتر خوندم، تندي دانشگاه دولتي(كارداني) قبول شدم (با ميكائيل جانبازي هم كلاس بودم.نفر سوم جهان -المپياد كامپيوتر كانادا)، الانم دارم كارشناسي ميخونم.
از اولش ميخاستم پوز بيل گيتس و بزنم ، چون اصلا نميدونستم چه كار سختيه ، يه جا خوندم سعادت در جهالت است . كل پولي كه از برنامه نويسي در آوردم تو اين چند سال 200 هزار تومان بيشتر نيس . چرا؟؟؟ چون برنامه هاي پيشنهادي ارضام نميكرد.حال نميكردم با ديتا بيس و اين حرفا. يه كم كه كار دستم اومد ديدم ما اندر خم 1 كوچه ايم(هنوز تو فكر بيلي بودم).ديدم بابا اين وي بي و دلفي و ... همش تحت ويندوزه شروع كردم به تحقيق، باور كنيد واسه خوندن مراجع رفتم كلاس زبان!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
بعد عمري فهميدم كار گروهي چيه... هيچ وقت نتونستم گروه خوب جمع كنم.
وقتي اولين hello world با كمك os-dev نوشتم 2 روز نخابيدم.بابام در اومده بود.... اجرا كه شد ساعت 3 شب بود با صداي گريم همه از خاب بيدار شدن... تمام لحظات رو يادمه... من عاشقم،عاشق برنامه نويسي. 
وقتي خدا انسان خلق كرد به خودش گفت آفرين. باور كنيد منم كه با تمام وجودم زيبايي خلقت رو درك كرده بودم به خودم گفتم آفرين.
من حاصل عمر كامپيوتريم شد تخصص تو سيستم عامل و كامپايلر و ... با 200 هزا پول
اما دوستم 500 هزار داد رفت كلاس سي شارپ الان ماهي 700 هزار ميگيره تو فرمانداري(با بند پ)
من آويزونه درس و كتاب و عشقم هستم
اون الاف اينه كه ماشينشو عوض كنه
نظر خودم.برنامه نويسي خوبه ولي بايد دركنار رشد و توسعه و ... به فكر جيبت هم باشي
دوستان شرمنده ك طولاني شد

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.داستانی هست که نقلش خالی از لطف نیست.
روزی دو بنده خدا باهم میرفتند که سرراه به خانه ای روستایی برخورد میکنند شب رو اونجا استراحت میکنند.صاحب خانه روستایی خانمی بوده با 3-4 تا بچه که همسرش هم فوت کرده بود.تنها منبع درامد آنها یک بز بود که از شیر اون درامدی داشتند. از همون شیر هم به این افراد میدهند.صبح که خواستند بیایند یکی از این دونفر میگه بیا کمکشون کنیم که اون یکی میزنه بزه رو میکشه. رفیقش میگه این نامردی بود به جای اینکه کمکش کنیم زدی تنها منبع درامدشون هم از بین بردی. چند سالی میگذره.دوباره گذرشون به اون روستا میخوره ولی در کمال تعجب میبینن حسابی آباد شده و قصرو خانه هایی مجلل ساخته شده.میرن دم خونه همون خانم ازش میپرسن چی شده ؟ میگه چند سال پیش دونفر اومدن اینجا و وقتی میخواستن برن تنها منبع درامد مارو هم ازبین بردن و ما مجبور شدیم کشاورزی کردیم و کارهای مختلفی کردیم حالا به اینجا رسیدیم.

نکته اخلاقی داستان: اگر بخواهیم به حقوق کارمندی اکتفا کنیم مطمئنا درهمون جا درجا خواهیم زد.چون همش دنبال امنیت شغلی هستیم. ولی وقتی مقداری خودمونو به سختی بندازیم ذهن فعال میشه.ولی وقتی مطمئن هستیم ماهیانه یک مبلغی هرچند اندک دستمونو میگیره هی منتظر میشیم تا جبرائیل نازل بشه و یک چیزی رو وحی بکنه تا ما یک شبه میلیاردر بشیم. ولی تااخر عمر شریف هم این اتفاق نخواهد افتاد. ولی وقتی مقداری فکر باشه مطمئنا جبرائیل هم نازل خواهد شد و مراحل ترقی رو پله پله خواهیم رفت.

----------


## debugger

من معتقدم برنامه نویسی پول ساز ترین رشته است . اما باید برنامه نویسی را طوری یاد بگیری که بتونی نیازهای دیگران را برطرف کنی نه نیازهای خودت

باید به سراغ شاخه ای بری که نیاز زیاد داشته باشه. (اگر دنبال پول هستیم باید گام اول را اینطوری ورداریم وگرنه که هر رشته ای دوست داری ادامه بده)

من که تو این چند سال نتونستم هیچ پول و پله ای از برنامه نویسی به جیب بزنم . اما در عین حال که عاشقش هستم . 

ولی نکته مهم اینجاست که من جرات نمی کنم به خودم بگم برنامه نویس ؟؟ !!!! (چند تا کد نوشتیم چند تاشو هم کپی کردیم شدیم برنامه نویس) . برنامه نویس واقعی کسی هست که واقعا قدرت برنامه نویس اش در حد فوق حرفه ای باشه و برای خودش سری تو سرها داشته باشه.

این افراد همیشه موفق هستند و موفق خواهند بود . 

همیشه برنامه نویس های قدرتمند هدف های بزرگ و ایده های سخت و جالب را دنبال می کنند که جوجه برنامه نویسان اصلا نمی توانند این اهداف را درک کنند(چون دیگر هیچ کد یا منبعی برای کپی کردن ندارند)

و این رمز موفقیت مردان بزرگ است

----------


## aryan_koder_x86

تا اينجا كه من از تمامي اين تاپيكها متوجه شدم همه برنامه نويسا به درآمد داشتن برنامه نويسي اعتقاد دارن اما يكي كم يكي هم زياد . كه هر كدوم هم در شرايط مختلف ممكنه كه درست بگن.يكي بخاطر عشقش،يكي بخاطر سير كردن شكم زن و بچه و....  اوني كه خاوادشو بايد تامين كنه شايد براش دوس داشتن و اين حرفا معني نداشته باشو و فقط فكر پوله ، حالا ميتونه حرفه اي باشه يا نباشه :افسرده: 
يكي هم كه برنامه نويسي دوست داره - كه اونم ممكنه حرفه اي باشه يا نباشه - بايد بين اهدافش بهترين انتخاب كنه....
اگه مراجع و كپي كدها نباشه پس اين هما بهينه سازي و .... از كجا بايد بياد؟؟؟؟
استادمون ميگفت :‌تو رباتيك اصلا مهم نيست كه كل قطعات رو حتي آي سي و سنسور و ... خودت ساخته باشي ،مهم اينه كه رباتت هدفش رو به نحو احسن انجام بده.برنامه نويسي هم بايد به همين ثبت ميل كنه ، اما بايد فرق باشه بين كپي بون فهم و يا كپي همراه با فهميدن.... از اونجا كه بسيار سفر بايد تا پخته شود خامي ...   تا راه رفتنو ياد نگيري نميتوني بدوي. اول مطالعه و فهم و كپي كدها بعد پياده سازي ايده خودت . خدا رو شكر از اونجا كه مشتري گاگول واسه برنامه نويسا زياده ، طرف مياد جوملا رو به شهرداري 800 هزار تومان ميفروشه. كي دله خوردن همچين پولي داره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   من كه ندارم

----------


## gamron

من برنامه نويسي كار ميكنم كه بتونم تحليل كنم،ذهن رو به كار بندازم،براي خودم منطق بيارم و البته درآمد اين كار، در برنامه نويسي شبكه و وب ديتا بيس هست

الان همه ي كتاباي برنامه نويسي رو كه مشاهده ميفرماييد ، ترجمه شده هست.تازگي ها هم ميان حل المسایل رو انتشار ميكنن.

----------


## hadiranji

من خودم در حدی برنامه نویسی می کنم که کار خودم رو راه بندازم یعنی سایت خودم رو خودم طراحی کنم و نرم افزاری که می خوام کار خاصی انجام بده و مشابه نداره رو خودم بنویسم 
ولی در مورد اونهایی به برنامه نویسی به عنوان شغل اصلی خودشون نگاه می کنن باید عرض کنم ما مشکل قانون نداریم ولی اجرای قانون چرا قانون کپی رایت با وضع اقتصادی ما قابل اجرا نیست ولی قانون حمایت از نرم افزار های ایرانی می تونه کارساز باشه
جامعه ما در مورد جامعه مجازی که نیازمند برنامه نویسی باشه در اول راهه اگه تا حالا آرزو کردین که کاش اولین بودین حالا مطمئن با شین که اولین هستین
 یاعلی بگین و شروع کنین ...

----------


## asdf2010

سلام بنده سوالی که شما کردید  رو اینطور بگم که در ایران به شغل برنامه نویسی مثل سی دی ویندوز 500 تومنی نگاه میکنند من خیلی وقتا که قیمت میدم واسه پروژه باور کنیید خیلی از مشتری ها اعتراض میکنند واسه قیمت و میگن مگه میخوایی ابر کامپیوتر بفروشی ما واسه کل شرکت این همه هزینه نکردیم اونوقت واسه یه برنامه ....نه اقا نمخواییم. تازه ارزشی که به مهندس عمران  میدن واسه یه مهندس کامپیوتر اصلا محل نمیزارن به نظر من هم نمیگم که اشتباه کردم و برنامه نویسی میکنم نه ،ولی واسه ادم شغل پر درامدی نیست چون خیلی ها میگن که مثلا فلان برنامه رو فلان شرکت گرفته 500000000000 تومن ولی مگه بدون پارتی و اشنا پیدا کردن مه میشه  تازه اونم هر چند وقت یه بار ممکنه بیفته من شما ها رو دلسرد نمیکنم ولی میخوام واقع بین باشید

----------


## gh-reza

به دوستان مایوس توصیه می کنم کتاب "چه کسی پنیر مرا دزید" رو حتما بخونن

----------


## mansourii

برنامه نويسي كار جالب و دوست داشتنيه. 
من از اول برنامه نويسي بلد نبودم تا اينكه وقتي وارد دوره كارداني (فكر كنم ترم 3 كاردانيم بود) تصميم گرفتم برم MCSD بخونم . اوايل برام خيلي درسها سنگين و گنگ بود ولي با فضل خدا بالاخره تونستم مدرك روشو بگيرم الان هم ترم آخر كارشناسي ارشد آي تي ام
** البته اين ها رو كه بهتون دارم ميگم به شما مربوط نميشه صرفا براي اين ميگم كه تجربه دارم نه اين كه بخوام مثلا ريا كنم **

اگه بخواين كار برنامه نويسي انجام بديد ( و هنوز مبتدي هستيد ) به نظر من بهترين كار ممكن رو كرديد. علم الكترونيك روز به روز داره ايران رو فتح ميكنه و اين يك پيروزي بزرگيه.
ولي اگه من به عقب بر ميگشتم از اول آي سي تي ميرفتم
مقطع ديپلم: فني و حرفه اي (علوم كامپوتر)
مقطع كارداني:يكي از واحدهاي دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي (نرم افزار - سخت افزار)
مقطع كارشناسي : دانشگاه روزانه لرستان(نرم افزار)
مقطع كارشناسي ارشد : خواجه نصير ( آي تي)
و مدرك MCSD رو از آموزشكده بصير ونك (تهران) گرفتم و آزمون فاينال رو دبي امتحان دادم.

ولي يه پيشنهاد دوستانه اگه ميتونيد يه تحقيق درمورد آي تي سي بكنيد و اگه مايل بوديد آي تي سي بريد.

----------


## remove-me

با سلام به همه دوستان گل.

این بحث الان بیشتر از 1سال شده که ادامه پیدا کرده و اکثریت نظر دادن.
منم می خوام نظرم رو بدم.
من الان 17 سال سن دارم و از 12 سالگی کار جدی رو شروع کردم. رشتم هم تجربی بود و هیچ ربطی به برنامه نویسی نداشت. ولی راهی که انتخاب کردم راضیم.

متاسفانه ما همه چیز رو از ایران می بینیم. نه این صحیح نیست. به قول سهراب سپهری هرجا هستم باشم، آسمان مال من است. 
ایراد اصلی از خود مابرنامه نویس هاست. چرا ما شرکتی مثل ماکروسافت یا اپل یا گوگل نداریم؟ در صورتی که این همه برنامه نویس و استعداد داریم. چرا هر نرم افزاری که تو قسمت سازندگانش می ریم دست کم 1 برنامه نویس با نام ایرانی پیدا می کنیم؟ چون ما تک تک هستیم و فقط جلو پامون رو می بینیم. و جایی نیست (تو ایران) که استعداد ها رو جمع کنه؟ از خودم نمی خوام تعریف کنم و واقعا تو این زمینه ضعیفم ولی الان شاغل هستم و شغلم هم برنامه نویسیست و برنامه ریزی کردم تا 5 سال آینده چنین شرکتی بزنم. شاید تا چندین سال اول جواب نده ولی مطمئنن به یه جایه خوب می رسونمش. مطمئنم چون به اطمینان خودم اعتماد دارم.
موفق و سربلند باشید.

----------


## vb2005

> جایی نیست (تو ایران) که استعداد ها رو جمع کنه؟


مشکل همینه که منتظریم تا استعدادها رو جمع کنن

----------


## hasanlomohsen

سلام بر همگي
اين پرسيدن داره خيلي خوب هستيش

----------


## noona1168

من 5 ساله که برنامه نویسم ولی هیچ خیری ازش ندیدم به جز انجام پروژه های دانشجویی سراغ برنامه نویسی تحت وب هم رفتم حتی طراحی سایت ولی هیچ کدوم خیری برای من نداشتن واقعا دارم ازش نا امید میشم
 آخه تو ایران اونم تو شهرای کوچیکش که نمیشه کار کرد!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## h.mohagheghiyan

دنیا در برابر توست نه پشت سرت دنیا هر لحظه نو می شود چرا نباید از دنیا درس گرفت و نو شد هیچکس فکر نمی کرد روزی علم کامپیوتر به اینجا برسه تو هیمن ایران توس این 5 ساله اون قدر پیشرفت برنامه نویسی شده که حد نداره 
همین تازه شدن و به روز بودن برنامه نویسیه که من بهش علاقمند شدم .

----------


## daffy_duck376

ببینید مشکلات برنامه نویسی تمومی نداره بیشترشون رو از بیرون تحمیل میشه (کپی و....)  ولی کمبود درامد رو هم از بیرون و هم از داخل بهمون تحمیل میشه حالا چطور . شرکت هایی دنبال برنامه اختصاصی میگردند به اجبار مجبور هستند با برنامه نویس صحبت کنن!!!!!!!!!! حالا برنامه نویس های قدیمی که حداقل چند سال توی کار هستند پیشنهاد اونها جواب داده و یه مبلغی رو پیشنهاد میکنن ( این مبلغ شامل هزینه های زندگی مهندس نرم افزار و هزینه تولید اونه ) حال  دوستانی که تازه وارد جمع برنامه نویسا شدن ( سنگ بشم اگه قصد توهین داشته باشم ) چون هنوز مجرد هستن و هیچ هزینه ای رو ندارن با توجه به شور و شوق زیاد میان قیمت رو به 1/10 قیمت انجام میدن ( با سطح کیفی کاری نداریم ) حال برای کارفرما این سوال پیش میاد حالا که من میتونم با 1/10 قیمت انجام بدم چرا انجام ندم . پس در نتیجه کار به تازه کار میرسه . حالا بعد از چند سال تازه کار میشه کهنه کار و یه تازه کار همین بلا رو سرش میاره . همین چند روز پیش بود دوستی به من گفت فلان کار رو چند انجام میدی (یه سایت فروشگاه با امکانات خاص ) گفتم 700 تومن . اون یارو (دانشجو  بود و تازه کار و کارش حتما از من بهتر بود ) گفت چه خبره من الان دارم یه اتوماسیون اداری تحت وب با امکانات خدا مینویسم برای فلان شرکت 600 تومن  :گیج:   حالا خودتون قضاوت کنید شما با یه سرچ کوچیک میتونید ببینید که نرم افزارهای اتوماسون که یه بار نوشته شدن و 1000 نسخه فروخته میشن قیمت خورده 2.5 میلیون حالا دوستمون نشسته یه نسخه اختصاصی نوشته 600 تومن . آخه بری به کی بگی . حالا من رو متهم میکرد گرون کار میکنم . این کار باعث میشه سطح انتظار کارفرما ها بالا بره و انتظار داشته باشن همه چیز اینطوری ارزون باشه و بعد هم دوستان انتظار دارن با برنامه نویسی بتونن زندگی  تشکیل بدن . بعضی وقت ها یاد داستان (از ماست که برماست )مرحوم جمالزاده میافتم خدا بیامرزدش

----------


## eshpilen

> 1-اگر زمان به عقب برمی گشت آیا باز هم برنامه نویس می شدید


بله.



> 2-فکر می کنید تا چه زمانی می توانید برنامه نویس باشید


محدودیت خاصی نمیبینم.
انسان میتونه هر فعالیت طبیعی ای رو به مدت نامحدود انجام بده.
برنامه نویسی هم لزوما فرسودگی فیزیکی یا روحی خاصی نداره که محدودیت زمانی داشته باشه.
این به شرایط محیط و فرد و خصوصیاتش بستگی داره که تا چه زمانی آدم کاری رو انجام بده. استثنایی درمورد برنامه نویسی درکار نیست. تازه برنامه نویسی فعالیت فیزیکی سنگین و فرسوده کننده و خطرناکی نداره و اگر ورزش کنید و از سلامتی خودتون با روشهای ساده و طبیعی، تنها نیازمند کمی همت و اراده، محافظت کنید، میتونید تا آخرین روز عمر هم بهش ادامه بدید.



> 3-آیا به فکر تغییر شغل افتاده اید ؟ اگر بله چه شغلی را ادامه می دهید


خیر.



> 4-آیا آینده شغلی خود را درخشان می بینید


درخشان از چه نظر؟ پول؟
گذشته از نامعلوم بودن پاسخ، بنده به ثروتمند شدن فکر نمیکنم. بلکه به قدرتمند شدن فکر میکنم و قدرتمند شدن از نظر بنده در پول نیست، بلکه در قدرتهای اصیل و درونی مثل دانش و قدرت ذهن و جسم و روان و معنویت است.
البته پول درحد ضرورت حیاتی لازم است؛ اما اول و آخر دست خداست (حداقل درمورد بنده!)؛ البته تلاش ما وظیفه و وسیله است و باید تاحدی که ممکن و معقول است انجام شود.
بحث کردن دربارهء آینده هم چون نامعلوم است و تضمینی وجود ندارد و در کنترل کامل انسان نیست، بنظر بنده بی ارزش است. مهم استفاده از فرصت های زمان حال و تلاش کردن برای پیشرفت هرچه بیشتر و رسیدن به اهدافی است که درنظر داریم است. آینده تنها از این نظر معنا دارد که ما با توجه به این احتمال که میتوانیم در آینده به اهداف خودمان برسیم و این احتمال و ارزش هدفها آنقدر هست و فرصت امروز را داریم که تلاش کنیم، پس باید برای رسیدن بدان تلاش کنیم. این تنها کاری است که ما میتوانیم و بصورت طبیعی و منطقی و حتی با نگرش معنوی، باید انجام دهیم.
حتی اگر به اهداف خود نرسیم، این تلاش همین فردای ما را بهتر از امروز ما میسازد. و نیز در آینده پشیمان نخواهیم بود که تلاش نکردیم و اگر میکردیم شاید موفق میشیدم. این پشیمانی خود دردی است!

ضمنا وقتی انسان وقتی تلاش میکند، تلاش جدی و با همت کامل و دراز مدت، به این جملات میرسد:

ما زنده به آنیم که آرام نگیریم - موجیم که آسودگی ما عدم ماست
ز نیرو بود مرد را راستی - ز سستی کژی زاید و کاستی

البته منظور بنده از این جملات، اصرار و تلاش صرفا در یک شغل خاص برای کسب پول بیشتر نیست.
منظور تلاش برای تعالی و تغییر سرنوشت خویش است.
برای رسیدن به هر هدفی که داریم.
انسان باید از فرصتها و نیروهای وجودی خودش تاحد ممکن استفاده کند.
چون همیشه احتمال موفقیت و حتی معجزه وجود دارد.




> 5-فکر می کنید تا سن باز نشستگی برنامه نویس خواهید ماند؟


 نمیدانم.
اگر منظورتان از بازنشستگی این است که با شغل برنامه نویسی بازنشسته شویم، باید بگویم که همین الان هم شغل بنده برنامه نویسی نیست. اما برنامه نویس هستم، یا اینطور بگویم که شدیدا علاقمند هستم و همواره سعی میکنم بصورت جدی و تخصصی با تمام قوا و وقت بدان بپردازم.

----------


## daffy_duck376

پس به صورت کلی به این نتیجه میرسیم فقط دوستانی از کار برنامه نویسی راضی هستند که یا دانشجو و تازه کار باشند و یا به جز برنامه نویسی شغل دیگه ای داشته و به برنامه نویسی به چشم منبع درآمد نگاه نمی کنند .

----------


## eshpilen

چجوری میشه پست رو حذف کرد؟  :لبخند:

----------


## SilverLearn

سلام خدمت شما دوستان گل 
شما اصلا كلا بايد عقيده خودتون رو نسبت به برنامه نويسي عوض كنيد 
درسته برنامه نويسي نمي تونه امنيت شغلي داشته باشه و براي همين نمي تونه منبع درآمد مستقيم ما باشه
ولي اگه ما همگام با پيشرفت علم كامپيوتر جلو بريم و يك يده و برنامه جديد ارائه كنيم خوب مي تونيم درآمد خوبي كسب كنيم
مي تونم يه مثال خيلي جالب بزنم يكي از دوستام يك برنامه حسابداري ساده براي يك تعاوني توي يك هفته نوشت و 345 نسخه از اون رو به تمام تعاوني ها توي اصفهان فروخت و الان هم از اونها ماهيانه مبلغي براي نگهداري نرم افزار مي گيره و الان درآمد خوبي داره 
پس به دنبال يك ايده جديد باشيد البته براي اين كار بايد كتاب هاي زيادي بخوني و علم خودت رو در اين زمينه گسترش بدي.........

----------


## BORHAN TEC

به نظر من برنامه نویسی در آمد خوبی دارد، به شرط رعایت اصول زیر:

*کار بر روی یک ایده جدید و کاربردی + بازاریابی خوب = درآمد عالی*

من کسانی را دیده ام که دو ماه بر روی یک ایده نو کار کردند و الان زیر کولر می نشینند و برای یکدیگر جوک تعریف می کنند و هنوز هم با گذشت ماه ها از آن ایده نان می خورند...  :متعجب: 
توجه داشته باشید که مواردی از این دست بسیار زیاد است. پیشنهاد می کنم که اگر مجانی هم که شده دوستان مدتی *در یک شرکت درست و حسابی* کار کنند تا بهتر با اینگونه مسائل آشنا شوند.

----------


## joker

تا وقتي به باگ كامپايلر برخورد نكردين ، برنامه نويسي شغل خوبيه   :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## seyedzia

ضمن تشکر از بحث جالب دوستان اینجانب بیست سال است که با برنامه نویسی اموراتم را می گذرونم و به کارم علاقه دارم و درجاهائیکه به مشکلی برخورد می کنم از فکری که میذارم و مشکل را حل می کنم لذت می برم آدم وقتی از کاری لذت ببره خسته نمیشه و کسانی که فکر می کنند شغلشون خسته کننده است حتما به اون شغل علاقه ندارند و هر روز از شاخه ای به شاخه دیگر می پرند و موفق هم نمیشوند.

----------


## m.soleimani

فقط افرادی که به صورت تجربی برنامه نویسی رو یاد گرفتن و تازه همون رو هم خوب یاد نگرفتن به این نتیجه می‌رسن که نمی‌شه از برنامه نویسی پول خوبی در آورد در کل اگر توی هر زمینه‌ای به تخصص برسین توی زندگی بی شک از اون تخصص پول هم به دست خواهید آورد « بسته به تخصص و چیرگی شما توی اون زمینه داره » 




> تا وقتي به باگ كامپايلر برخورد نكردين ، برنامه نويسي شغل خوبيه


 :گیج: 

موفق باشید ./

----------


## REZADG

سلام 
برنامه نویسی خیلی خوبه ولی به شرطی که فرد برنامه نویس همیشه منطقی باشه برنامه نویسی در اصل ریاضیات منطق خیلی قوی میخواد من خودم از 13 سالگی با رذ6 کارم رو شروع کردم الان هم سی ++ کار میکنم تو این 6 سالی که به این رشته علاقه پیدا کردم و چندین پروژه واسه نهادهایی نوشتم متوجه شدم که برنامه نویسی خیلی خوبه خیلی پردرآمد هست به شرطی که مشتری هم خارجی باشه نه ایرانی چون ایرانی ها در اصل به چانه زدن اعتقاد قلبی دارن و این باعث میشه تا ارزش شغلی برنامه نویسی کاسته بشه شما توجه کنید ما اکتیو ایکس هایی که تو برنامه استفاده میکنیم گاهی تا 1 میلیون دلار هم میشن (البته یکیش رو نگفتم جمع گفتم) ولی ما میایی اون برنامه که اون قدر هزینه برداشتیم به قیمت خیلی کم در حد 1 ملیون و یا کمتر هم میفروشیم من افرادی دیدم که از بس مشتری نیست به خر کاری افتادن و برنامه هایی که میفروشن خیلی کم میدن مثلا دوستان خودم که با وی بی مینویسن میبینید 3 ماه وقط گذاشته نوشته اون وقط به 100 هزار تومن میفروشن و این خیلی خوب نیست

----------


## m.soleimani

> دوستان خودم که با وی بی مینویسن میبینید 3 ماه وقط گذاشته نوشته اون وقط به 100 هزار تومن میفروشن و این خیلی خوب نیست


در واقع مشکل اصلی همین دوستان شما هستن. اگر کسی که برنامه می‌نویسه و سر رشته‌ای از بازار نداره مدعی باشه که من از پس همه چیز بر میام گند می‌زنه به همه چیز؛ چون همین افراد مدعی وقتی سر فروختن یه محصول دارن با یه بازاری « حالا هر شخصیتی از فرش فروش گرفته تا مدیرعامل یه شرکت تجاری » چونه می‌زنن اصلن متوجه نیستن که طرف داره سرشون رو محکم می‌کوبه به سقف پس دوستان اگر آشنا نیستن بازار رو خراب نکنن و با یه بازاریاب حرفه‌ای مشورت کنن یا مدیر فروش برای شرکت خودشون استخدام کنن موفق باشید./

----------


## farzad2121

من بعد از چهار سال برنامه نویسی کردن از جمله c,C++‎,java,C#‎ هنوز 1000 تومان هم از کسی نگرفتم من فقط واسه عشق و حال کد می زنم و برنامه هایی که می نویسم حال می کنم.
در مورد شغل برنامه نویسی در ایران: در واقع ما ایرانیا باید به فکر یه بیل گیتز برای خودمون باشیم تا ایران ما به جمع غولهای نرم افزاری جهان پیوند بخورد یعنی یک تیم 9 نفر را تبدیل کردن به یه تیم 100000 نفره پس باید سعی کرد تیمی کار کرد تا برنامه نویس موفقی شد. و نو اوری یادتون نره بقول دوستمون هر چیز جدیدی فردا کهنه می شه.

----------


## maisambidy

من صحبت های تمام دوستان رو قبول دارم و هر کدوم به نوعی حق میگن ولی تمام این مشکلات از بی قانونی است اگه همین قانون کپی رایت تو ایران اجرا بشه بعد هر شرکت یا ارگانی مجیوره بنا به نیاز خود یه برنامه تهیه کنه اگه تمام دنیا قانون کپی رایت نباشه بعد نرم افزار متن باز معنی نداره تو ایران طرف برنامه حسابداری می خواد میره سر کوچه 1000 تومان میده یه سی دی رایت میکنه ولی توی کشورهای دیگه کلی باید پول بده معلومه توایران سودش کمی ولی هیچ تلاشی بدون مزد نیست مردم رو به خودتون محتاج کنید نه اینکه شما محتاج مردم باشید.

----------


## m.soleimani

> من صحبت های تمام دوستان رو قبول دارم و هر کدوم به نوعی حق میگن ولی تمام این مشکلات از بی قانونی است اگه همین قانون کپی رایت تو ایران اجرا بشه بعد هر شرکت یا ارگانی مجیوره بنا به نیاز خود یه برنامه تهیه کنه اگه تمام دنیا قانون کپی رایت نباشه بعد نرم افزار متن باز معنی نداره تو ایران طرف برنامه حسابداری می خواد میره سر کوچه 1000 تومان میده یه سی دی رایت میکنه ولی توی کشورهای دیگه کلی باید پول بده معلومه توایران سودش کمی ولی هیچ تلاشی بدون مزد نیست مردم رو به خودتون محتاج کنید نه اینکه شما محتاج مردم باشید.


اگر تو ایران قانون کپی رایت بود شما الان با خیال راحت از با استفاده از ویندوز هفتت به این سایت سر نمی‌زدی چون درآمد خودت یا پدرت بهت این اجازه رو نمی‌داد که یکی داشته باشی اگر قانون کپی رایت بود شما من و خیلی از دوستان دیگه هرگز متوجه نمی‌شدیم که چه دنیای لذت بخشی هست دنیای نرم افزار ؛ فوتوشاپ چی هست ویژوال استدیو چی هست تری‌دی‌مکس چه توانایی‌هایی داره با اتوکد چه نقشه‌ها که نمی‌شه کشید و ...
پس بیایم به جای شعار دادن و منفی بودن سر همه چیز بگیم دمش گرم اگر از هر نظر دیگه آزادی نداریم حداقل از این یه نظر از همه مردم دنیا آزادتر هستیم. 

پ ن: البته امیدوارم که همه متوجه این موضوع بشیم که کسی به ما آزادی رو هدیه نمی‌کنه و خودمون باید به دستش بیاریم :چشمک: 

موفق باشید./

----------


## Dead Space

> پس بیایم به جای شعار دادن و منفی بودن سر همه چیز بگیم دمش گرم اگر از هر نظر دیگه آزادی نداریم حداقل از این یه نظر از همه مردم دنیا آزادتر هستیم. 
> موفق باشید./


شما به استفاده غیر مجاز از یک نرم افزار میگی آزادی ؟ ولی من می گم دزدی.کسی که داره نرم افزار کرک شده استفاده می کنه در کشوری که قانون کپی رایت معنا نداره اسمش دزدی میشه و سر دسته دزد ها اون شرکتی هستش که این محصول رو دونه ای ۵۰۰ تومان میفروشه و روش هولوگرام هم میزنه میگه کپی بردای پیگرد قانونی دارد
در مورد در آمد هم خوب بستگی داره شما تا چه سطح برنامه نویسی بالا میرید و آیا سطح اطلاعاتتون رو در حدی میبینید که بشه باهاش پول در آورد یا خیر
من دوستی میشناسم زمانی که وارد بازار کار شد در مورد برنامه نویسی به زبان php دستور echo هم بلد نبود ولی کم کم با سعی تلاش خودش بدون اینکه حتی یک کتاب بخونه و یا یک ساعت کلاس بره یه برنامه نویس حرفه ای در مورد php شد و الان در ۳ شرکت برنامه نویسی می کنه و خیلی پیشنهاد ها رو هم رد می کنه.
همه چیز بستگی به خود آدم داره.

----------


## m.soleimani

> شما به استفاده غیر مجاز از یک نرم افزار میگی آزادی ؟ ولی من می گم دزدی.


امیدوارم که تا حالا دزدی نکرده باشی و در آینده‌هم به دزدی گرایش پیدا نکنی « من خودم یه مدت خیلی سال‌ها پیش به شدت دنبال گروه‌های اپن‌سورس بودم حتی یه مدت هم کلن ویندوز رو پاک کردم و لینوکس نصب کردم بعد از یه مدت به این نتجه رسیدم که اون نرم افزاری که دزدی محسوبش کردی شما رو استفاده کنم ولی در عوض اعصاب خودم رو راحت کنم » حالا بماند که اینا اینقدر از اموال و دارایی‌های ما بردن در طول تاریخ که اگر تا پایان عمرمون‌هم از این نرم افزارهاشون استفاده کنیم باز هم به جایی بر نخواهد خورد.




> کسی که داره نرم افزار کرک شده استفاده می کنه در کشوری که قانون کپی رایت معنا نداره اسمش دزدی میشه


 :متفکر:  شتر مرغ را گفتند بار بردار گفت من مرغم گفتند پرواز کن گفت من شترم !
خوب وقتی چیزی جزو قوانین مملکت نیست پس از کجا اثبات شد جرمه برای اون مملکت




> سر دسته دزد ها اون شرکتی هستش که این محصول رو دونه ای ۵۰۰ تومان میفروشه و روش هولوگرام هم میزنه میگه کپی بردای پیگرد قانونی دارد


خوب و بدش رو کار ندارم ولی خدایش با فرغون خالی کردن همون 40 گیگابایت نرم افزار توی dvd و یه تیکه متن به هر کدومش چسبوندن و دسته بندی کردنش هم کار هر کسی نیست




> من دوستی میشناسم زمانی که وارد بازار کار شد در مورد برنامه نویسی به زبان php دستور echo هم بلد نبود ولی کم کم با سعی تلاش خودش بدون اینکه حتی یک کتاب بخونه و یا یک ساعت کلاس بره یه برنامه نویس حرفه ای در مورد php شد و الان در ۳ شرکت برنامه نویسی می کنه و خیلی پیشنهاد ها رو هم رد می کنه.


رد کردن پیش‌نهاد رو که علتش رو قبلش گفتی ولی در کل به این دوستتون بفرمایید که یه زحمت بکشن طرح شگفت انگیزشون رو به چاپ برسونن تا دوستان خودشون رو نکشن برای رفتن به دانشگاه و کسب علم. بعد یه پرسشی هم از طرف من بپرسید -> من شنیده بودم حرفه‌ای‌ها یه جا کار می‌کنن به اندازه ده جا درآمد دارن شما چطور برای سه تا شرکت هم زمان برنامه نویسی می‌کنید و طریقه زمان بندی به چه سبکی هست البته اگر سکرت نیست 




> همه چیز بستگی به خود آدم داره.


این که البته 
كچلی را گفتند: چرا زلف نمی‌گذاری ؟ گفت : من از اين قرتی گری‌ها خوشم نمیاد !



موفق باشید./

----------


## Dead Space

سلام
نمیدونم هدفت الان کل کل هستش یا چیز دیگه ولی به هر حال
ببین عزیز ,من نمیدونم منظورت از اینکه خودت رو راحت کردی و عصبی بودی چیه ؟ که با کار با وین خودت رو راحت کردی.احتمالا منظورت این هستش که زیاد با لینوکس راحت نبودی و با ویندوز راحتی به هر حال این دیگه به سلیقه خودت مربوط میشه.
همانطور که گفتم در کشور ما قانون کپی رایت معنا نداره ولی این دلیل بر این نمیشه که من و شما که کاملا با قوانین آشنا هستیم فرار کنیم از قانون و بگیم چون در ایران خلاف نیست پس منم انجام بدم شما داری زحمت یک گروه نرم افزاری رو به راحتی نقض می کنی و به ریششون هم می خندیو میگی: ((حالا بماند که اینا اینقدر از اموال و دارایی‌های ما بردن در طول تاریخ که  اگر تا پایان عمرمون‌هم از این نرم افزارهاشون استفاده کنیم باز هم به جایی  بر نخواهد خورد.))
پس خودت رو ناراحت نکن که شرکت sun تحریمت می کنه گوگل تحریمت می کنه چون حقمونه تحریم باشیم.خیلی ببخشید ۲۴ ساعت در حال ادعا هستیم بعد تا یه بحث میوفته سریع میریم سراغ اینکه نرم افزار گرونه نمیدونم اله بله.
در مورد شرکت هایی که در ایران نرم افزار های کرک شده رو بسته بندی می کنن می فروشن بنده صحبت خاصی ندارم چون همه چی مشخص هست.
در مورد دوستم شما هرطور که دوست داری میتونی برداشت کنی حرف من رو می تونی تا صبح به حرف من بخندی میتونی هم فکر کنی دربارش. شما میتونی شخصا تشریف بیاری شرکت, من ایشون رو به شما نشون میدم تا باهاش صحبت کنید.کسی نگفت درس خوندن بده دانشگاه رفتن بده اتفاقا ایشون هم رشته و هم دانشگاهی بنده هستن و فوق العاده هم حرفه ای و همیشه هم دنبال علم بودن بنده گفتم ایشون php بلد نبودن و رفتن شرکت که کار برنامه نویسی سمت سرور با php انجام بدن.به این فرد روزی که رفت شرکت تست بده پروژه ای دادن بعد از ظهر که اومدن ایشون پروژه رو با کپی زدن از اینور اونر آماده کرد تحویل داد.ایشون منبع تمام چیز هایی که درphp میدونن سایت خود php هست و بس.
همانطور که گفتم ایشون ۳ شرکت تشریف میبرن ۲ شرکت در مورد هاستینگ و طراحی وب هستش که یکیش برای خودشون هستش.و در یک شرکت هم کار نگه داری و توسعه نرم افزاری هستش که نوشتن و در نمایشگاه elecomp سال ۸۹ هم به نمایش گزاشتن.
بنده به هیچ عنوان قصد کل کل با شما رو ندارم چیزی که می دونستم رو گفتم خودمم همیشه سعی می کنم تا جایی که میشه اورجینال کار کنم و سراغ کپی نرم گفتم تا جایی که نیایید بگید پس آهنگ خارجی دانلود نکن چون اگر در ایران اورجینالش بود من دانلود نمیکردم ;)
آروزی موفقیت دارم برای شما

----------


## m.soleimani

> همانطور که گفتم در کشور ما قانون کپی رایت معنا نداره ولی این دلیل بر این نمیشه که من و شما که کاملا با قوانین آشنا هستیم فرار کنیم از قانون و بگیم چون در ایران خلاف نیست پس منم انجام بدم شما داری زحمت یک گروه نرم افزاری رو به راحتی نقض می کنی و به ریششون هم می خندیو میگی: ((حالا بماند که اینا اینقدر از اموال و دارایی‌های ما بردن در طول تاریخ که اگر تا پایان عمرمون‌هم از این نرم افزارهاشون استفاده کنیم باز هم به جایی بر نخواهد خورد.))


من همیشه طبق قوانین محلی که توش زندگی می‌کنم جلو می‌رم « حالا همش هم نه ولی تا جایی که بشه » در مورد حرفی هم که زدم بهش معتقدم یه روز اون‌ها با کمال خونسردی خوردن و بردن حالا چرا ما خونسرد نباشیم وقتی به نفعمون هست>؟




> پس خودت رو ناراحت نکن که شرکت sun تحریمت می کنه گوگل تحریمت می کنه چون حقمونه تحریم باشیم.خیلی ببخشید ۲۴ ساعت در حال ادعا هستیم بعد تا یه بحث میوفته سریع میریم سراغ اینکه نرم افزار گرونه نمیدونم اله بله.


اگر در مورد علت تحریم‌ها اطلاعات کامل نداری لازم نیست در موردش وارد بحث بشی همه چیز رو با هم قاطی نکن.




> ایشون php بلد نبودن و رفتن شرکت که کار برنامه نویسی سمت سرور با php انجام بدن.به این فرد روزی که رفت شرکت تست بده پروژه ای دادن بعد از ظهر که اومدن ایشون پروژه رو با کپی زدن از اینور اونر آماده کرد تحویل داد.


منم دوتا فیلم فضانوردی دیدم اگر ناسا استخدام گذاشت شرکت می‌کنم خدا رو چه دیدی شاید استخدام شدم !!
حالا دوست شما زرنگی کرد وارد شد بعدش چی تمام نیازهای شرکت مورد نظر رو با کپی پیست پاسخ می‌ده؟ اصلن این کدوم شرکت نرم افزاری بوده که نتونسته مچ یه متقلب رو بگیره مگه برنامه نویسی شرکت هرمی هست که با زبون بازی و ادا بشه کارمون رو جلو ببریم کد یه آدم ناشی داد می‌زنه که طرفش چی‌کاره بوده. اصلن مگه آدم مجبوره وقتی خودش شرکت داره شیش‌تا کار دیگه هم داره بره خودش و سابقه خودش رو برای گرفتن یه کار تازه که توش هم هیچ مهارتی تو اون لحظه نداره خراب کنه!! 
نکنه دوستتون همه کارهای شرکت رو می‌برده توی خونه که کسی متوجه نشده ایشون ضمن خدمت دارن برنامه نویسی رو یاد می‌گیرن در ضمن php هم که زیاد از ویزارد کمک نمی‌گیره که ایشون فعلن کار خودشون رو باهاش یه جورایی راه بندازن ««« پس شما یا اصلن در مورد کارمند بودن و برنامه نویسی برای یه شرکت اطلاعاتی نداری یا شنیده‌هات رو از یه نفر دیگه بدون فکر کردن بهش اومدی نقل کردی « مرد تا سخن نگفته باشد عیب و هنرش نهفته باشد » »»»

به جای کش دادن این بحث بی فایده سعی کنید با منطق دیگران هم مثل منطق خودتون کنار بیاین و کار هر کسی رو به خودش واگذار کنید موفق باشید./

----------


## Dead Space

بنده دیگه صحبت خاصی با شما ندارم دوست عزیز همانطور که گفتم شما هرطور که دوست دارید می تونید حرف های من رو برداشت کنید.امیدوارم شما که در مورد برنامه نویسی اطلاعات خیلی بالایی دارید در یک شرکت بزرگ مشغول فعالیت بشید و ما هم که جوجه برنامه نویس هستیم امثال شما دست ما رو بگیرن ;)
موفق باشید.

----------


## emadfa

به عنوان یک برنامه نویس معتقدم که عدم وجود قانون کپی رایت در یک نگاه سطحی به نفع ماست و اگر عمیق نگاه کنیم کاملا به ضرر ماست..... ای کاش در ایران قانون کپی رایت وجود داشت..... آن گاه من به عنوان یک برنامه نویس حاضر بودم هزاران دلار بابت ابزارهایی که می خوام خرج کنم ولی یقین داشتم که اگر حرفی برای گفتن داشتم چنین برابر درآمد داشتم.....

ضمنا در ایران متاسفانه شرکت های زیادی وجود دارند که نرم افزارهای کرک شده را به بازار عرضه می کنند. تازه مثلا افتخارشان این است: "یک میلیون دلار برنامه در چند DVD" واقعا برای این دوستان متاسفم و بابت شغل شریف دزدی به ایشان تبریک می گویم.... و یقین دارم که اگر صنعت نرم افزار در ایران قانون داشت حداقل به زندان محکوم می شدند..... 

امیدوارم بدانیم که مفهوم دزدی در دنیای مدرن بالارفتن از خانه دیگران نیست..... مصداق ها تغییر کرده اند وگرنه دزد زیاد است....

----------


## tazekaram

چطوري و از كجا  ميشه ايده گرفت؟سايتي ،مكاني ،...واسه كسي كه برنامه نويسي بلده اما نمي دونه كجا كار هست كه انجام بده و چطوري علمش رو تبديل به پول كنه

----------


## FastCode

من هم فکر میکنم یک بار توی همین تاپیک گفتم که کپیرایت چرا مفیده.

فکر کنید کپیرایت نیست:
میشه همین لجنزاری که هست.

فکر کنید کپیرایت هست:
وقتی دانشجو میره دانشگاه براش کلاس VB.Net نمیزارن.بهش میگن GCC .میگن هر چی تو GCC هست برو باهاش حال کن.
بعد که میاد بیرون برنامه چرتی پرتی نمینویسه.بازار رو خراب نمیکنه و وقتی یک برنامه نویس ه با قابل و کامل و بدرد بخور شد میره پول هاش رو دسته میکنه میزاره روی هم یک عدد IDE  برای خودش میخره.
و وقتی هم برنامه هاش رو میخواد بفروشه حساب میکنه که یک ست کامل OS + IDE + Compiler + DBMS + Debugger + Library + Framework + Decompiler + صد تا چیز دیگه که نیاز داره پولش بیشتر از ۱۰۰ هزار تومانه.
و اون موقع است که چیزهایی مثل قیمت و اوپن سورس و کپیرایت و قانون معنی پیدا میکنه و اون موقع است که جنس آشغالی تولید نمیشه, نرمافزار ها پشتیبانی دارند و پشتیبانی پولی هم دارند.
بعد وضع شما خوب میشه.وضع من خوب میشه.و اقتصاد یک تکانی میخوره.
فکر میکنید یکی از علت های اصلی افت اقتصاد ایران همین نیست؟اگر اون دانشجو مثل بچه آدم درس بخونه فکر میکنید اینطوری میشه؟
واقعاْ اگر دانشحوهای ما از این خواب بیدار بشن فکر میکنید باز هم این رشته این همه شلوغ میشه؟
یک بار این پست من رو در نظر بگیرید و نظرات دوستان رو بخونید و ببینید به این حقیقت میرسید که تمام این مشکلات از نبود کپیرایت به وحود اومدن یا نه؟امتحانش ضرر نداره.۱۰ دقیقه وقت بزارید و یلاخره این تصمیم رو بگیرید.
سعی کنید ریشه ای فکر کنید.
اول ویندوز رو حذف کیند.و با یک سیستم عامل مثل لینوکس یا مک عوض کنید.
بعد آفیس مایکروسافت رو با openoffice عوض کنید.
visual studio هم که خودتون بهتز از من میدونید چند تا جایگزین داره.

بعد دوباره به زندگی اشیایی که اطرافتونه نگاه کنید و فکر کنید که اگر این تغییرات انجام شده بود چقدر خوب بود؟
و الان چقدر دیره و هر لحظه چقدر بدتر میشه.

----------


## mas'oud

*تقریبا همه نظرات رو خوندم، به معنای واقعی گرانبها بودند، شاید چند سال زمان میخواست تا این همه نکته زندگی یاد بگیرم. از همه متشکرم و لذت می برم که دوستانی با این سطح فرهنگ دارم.*
من به این نتایج رسیدم، حتما بخونید شاید برای شما هم جالب باشد:
1.برنامه نویسی شغل هست ولی نباید شغل ثابتی باشه، یعنی بالاخره باید پیشرفت کرد. مثالی میزینم: کارمند یک بانک را فرض کنید که در ابتدا پشت باجه میشینه، چند سال بعد میشه معاون شعبه، بعدش رئیس شعبه و ....یا کشاورزی که ابتدا رعیت یک اربابه، بعد برای خودش زمین کوچکی میخرد، زمینش را گسترش میدهد، باغدار میشود، وسائل کشاورزی میخرد، دامداری میزند، رعیت و کارگر استخدام میکند، و بالاخره خودش ارباب میشود.
2.به فکر این نباشیم که چیزی را بسازیم که قبلا نمونه اش بوده، حداقل بهتر از آن را بسازیم، شاید در 10 سال پیش به برنامه های مدریت دانلود نیازی احساس نمی شد ولی الان چه؟ نمونه های دیگری هم هستند، وضعیت فعلی هم همینگونه است، باید دنبال چیزی بود که در آینده حرفی برای گفتن داشته باشد.
3.برای برنامه خود احترام قائل شوید! قسمت مهمی از عمرتان را صرف آن کرده اید، آن را بی ارزش جلوه ندهید. ارزش ....
4.برای مشتری هم احترام قائل شوید و با او طوری صحبت کنید که برای شما احترام قائل شود.عمق قضیه و زحمتی که کشیده اید را برایش توضیح دهید. یه جایی خوندم: برنامه نویسان بالاترن ضریب هوشی را دارند.
5. این ها که با گذروندن چند دوره وارد بازار شدن ماندگار نخواهند بود.تو بازار همیشه قدرتمند ها ماندگار هستند. باید زحمت کشید. در این راه حتما شکستهای تلخی وجود خواهد داشت. نگران این جمله هم نشیم«دست زیاد شده»، همه مشاغل این معضل را دارند. اصلا معضل نیست یک حقیقته، مگر من می توانم برای 70 میلیون نفر برنامه بنویسم؟
6.میگن این رشته تو آمریکا تکه ولی تو ایران ........ خب یکی بگه آمریکا رو کی ساخت؟ همون مردمش، ما هم باید روی پای خودمون بایستیم. من موندم چرا زرتی میگن آمریکا!!؟؟ خوب یکبار بگید ایتالیا، اسپانیا، فرانسه، سوییس .... آیا این کشور ها توان مقابله با آمریکا رو دارن؟ اصلا آمریکا که کشور نیست! محلی است برای تجمع دانشمندان دنیا! هرچی مخه میره اونجا فقط هم مخهای ایران نیستن.
7.در طول تحصیل یابرنامه نویسی، سراغ علوم دیگر ولی مرتبط هم بروید. مثلا مدیریت پروژه یا اقتصاد.
8.فقط چسبیدیم به برنامه های مالی و حسابداری!!!! مگه نمیشه پلیر ساخت؟ مگه نمیشه آفیس ساخت .....
9.تحقیق کنیم، و نیاز بازار را بسنجیم.
10.مگه بقیه رشته ها چه چور بازار کاری دارن که ما حسرت اونو میخوریم؟! اعتماد به نفس داشته بایم، ما بهترین رشته دنیا را انتخاب کرده ایم.
یه چیزی هم میگم خداوکیلی برای تعریف از خودم نیست:
چند روز پیش برای شرکت در جشنواره خوارزمی اقدام کردم، از آنجایی که ثبت نامش اینترنتی بود ماهم سری به سایتش زدیم .... خدا نصیبتان نکند!! حالتان از اینترفیس و امکانات سایت ثبت نام بهم می خورد!!! بدون اغراق میتوانم در عرض یک هفته چیزی صد برابر اون بهتر رو طراحی کنم(aspx)
نکته آخر و مهمترین نکته:
*قانون زمانی ارزش خودشو نشون میده که برای همه باشه،موفقیت محصول داخلی، در گرو حمایت از محصول خارجی نیز هست.*

----------


## code_baz

> پس بیایم به جای شعار دادن و منفی بودن سر همه چیز بگیم دمش گرم اگر از هر  نظر دیگه آزادی نداریم حداقل از این یه نظر از همه مردم دنیا آزادتر هستیم.


خدا رو شکر از این نظر آزادی داریم ولی فقط یه کمی صنعت نرمافزارمون رو ویران کرده(با فرض این که ما صنعت نرمافزار داریم یا داشتیم) و باعث شده که متخصصان نرمافزار ما با این همه دانش و لیاقت (اکثرا) محدود به نرمافزارهای حسابداری و غیره بشن .البته یه عده معدودی وضعیت مناسبی دارن.




> گر تو ایران قانون کپی رایت بود شما الان با خیال راحت از با استفاده از  ویندوز هفتت به این سایت سر نمی‌زدی چون درآمد خودت یا پدرت بهت این اجازه  رو نمی‌داد که یکی داشته باشی اگر قانون کپی رایت بود شما من و خیلی از  دوستان دیگه هرگز متوجه نمی‌شدیم که چه دنیای لذت بخشی هست دنیای نرم افزار  ؛ فوتوشاپ چی هست ویژوال استدیو چی هست تری‌دی‌مکس چه توانایی‌هایی داره  با اتوکد چه نقشه‌ها که نمی‌شه کشید و ...


اگه opensource نبود شما و دوستانتان هیچ وقت متوجه نمیشدید php یعنی چه python یعنی چه 
pdf یعنی چه جاوا یعنی چه wordpress یعنی چه wikipedia یعنی چه ...! :بامزه:

----------


## miladshock

دوستان عزيز من كار برنامه نويسي حرفه اي تو ايران خيلي خوبه ولي خداييش شما در نظر بگيريد كه پروژهايي كه تو ايران خوب بابتش پول ميدن اكثرا سازمان هاي دولتي يانيمه دولتي اند .. حالا شما فك مي كنيد ميان پروژه رو ميدن دودستي ميدن به ما و ميگن اينم ٢٠٠٠٠٠٠٠ ميليون!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟ يا ميدن به پسرخاله شون و دوستا شون و .... واسه همينه كه بعضي ها تو اين كار نا أميد مي شن.. چون ممكنه امثال اين پروژه ها به واسطه روابط بيافته دست يكي از همين جوجه كد نويسا .... :عصبانی:

----------


## parandish

سلام ! رشته من مهندسی برق - گرایش مخابرات هست و کارم هم در همین ارتباطه  ولی الان یک سال هست که موقعیتی پیش اومد تا با VC++‎MFC برنامه نویسی کنم و  این اواخر در سطح متوسط شایدم به بالا :قلب:   دارم به قول دوستان کد میزنم.(البته چون  بیس کامپیوتریم قوی بود و قبلا  با پاسکال هم برنامه نوشته بودم  و به مفاهیم برنامه نویسی جدید آشنا بودم و  از همه مهمتر یک استادکار همیشه کنارم هست، یکساله تونستم یه کارایی بکنم  وگرنه عمرا یکساله بشه ) 
 من بعد از  دو روز مطالعه طاقت فرسا !!!  تقریبا همه پستها رو خوندم  :گیج:   (خیلی تاپیک خوبی هستش )  از شباهت بحثهای اینجا  و صحبتهایی که برای  انتخاب رشته و گرایش در دانشگاه و بعدش برای پیدا کردن کار در رشته خودم می  شد  ، بیشتر برام روشن شد که آسمون همه جای دنیا و برای همه همین رنگه ولی  هر کسی بسته به نوع نگاهش و زمان نگاهش و توان نگاهش و ... شاید یه رنگ  دیگه ببینه  :لبخند گشاده!:   . 
وقتی متن رو می خوندم یه جاهایی انگار خودم بودم که متن رو نوشتم ! یه  جاهایی از اونایی که نادونسته دارن امید رو از عده ای دیگه می گیرن  بیزار  می شدم (منظورم اون دوستانی که داشتن  تجربیات خودشون ویا  خطرات راه رو  اطلاع  می دادن نیست) چون یادم میومد که خودم یکی از اونا بودم و دید بسیار  بد ، یاس و نومیدی من نسبت به بازار کار در رشته خودم که حاصل مصاحبت با  دوستان کم تجربه و منفی بود باعث شد ، موقعیتها و موفقیهای حتمی رو بخاطر  دید منفی نبینم و از دست بدم. خدارو شکر بعد از فهمیدن این مطلب تلاش کردم و  دوباره موقعیتم رو به عنوان مهندس مخابرات تثبیت کردم .اگر چه  وضعیت  شغلیم بد نیست ولی نمی تونم ندیده بگیرم که اگر ابتدای راه با افراد با  تجربه و مثبت مشاوره کرده بودم الان به  راحتی دوبرابر موقعیت فعلیم رضایت  شخصی و  شغلی  و در آمد می داشتم. در مورد اینکه   صد در صد مقصر خودم  هستم  بحثی ندارم چون اشتباه تصمیم گرفتم و به صحبتهای اونا تن دادم خوب   اینم نتیجشه ولی بخاطر زخمی که دارم  به  دوستانی که ابتدای راه هستن از  روی تجربه توصیه می کنم اگر به برنامه نویسی علاقه دارن حتما و *حتما دنبال مشاوران مثبت و با تجربه بگردن* و *مطمئن باشن بهترینها همیشه خواهان دارند* در هر رشته و هرجا که باشن ولی این رو هم مطمئن باشن *بهترین بودن زحمت داره و زمان میبره* (خود  این با علاقه و ایمان به نتیجه لذت بخش می شه) و بدونید در آمد اکثر رشتها  مهندسی تصاعدی بالا میره و ممکنه اولش حتی با صفر شروع بشه ولی هر چی با  تجربه تر و Update تر در آمد ، *تصاعدی* بیشتر . 
یک چیز خیلی خوبی که این تاپیک داره اینه که هر کدوم از دوستان طبیعتا مسئله رو از *دید خودشون* شرح دادن و همین باعث شده خوانندگان این تاپیک ارزشمند، دید تقریبا  3D !  :متعجب:  از مسئله پیدا کنند. 
 یه اتفاق خیلی جالبی هم که افتاده اینه که جزء معدود بحثهایی هست که  تقریبا  در عین تقابل ، تفاهم پیشه کردند و در نتیجه هر خواننده ای بعد از  مطالعه احساس میکنه چیزی بهش اضافه شده که ارزش اون اگه نگیم یه عمره می  تونیم بگیم  حداقل چند سال آدم رو جلو میندازه. 
راجع به خودم باید بگم ... علاقه شدید من به بازیهای رایانه ای  در دوران  راهنمایی (سال 69-70) ، منو به وادی کار با  کامپیوترهای 186 که در اون  زمان فقط باهاش میشد تایپ کرد و یا برنامه نوشت و یا بازی کرد ( اونم با  دیسکتهای نرم 5 اینچی 512kbyte) کشوند و اون دوران با PE2 , بیسیک و پاسکال  برنامه می نوشتیم که ک م م بگیره ب م م بگیره و ... و چه لذتی داشت واقعا  .... علاقم به ارتباطات رادیویی منو به رشته مخابرات کشوند ولی نتونستم  کامپیوتر رو کنار بگذارم .  هرچند حرفه ای برنامه نویسی نمی کردم ولی اخبار  و تکنولژیهای جدید رو دنبال می کردم و هر وقت زمان داشتم یک ویژوال  استودیو نصب می کردم شده یه Hello word  می نوشتم ولی آرزوش به دلم مونده  بود که یه کد درست و حسابی بنویسم تا این که سال گذشته ،تو شرکتی که درش  کار می کردم به شکل باورنکردنی ای موقعیتی پیش اومد که هم نیاز به علم  مخابراتی داشت هم برنامه نویسی و من قاپیدمش چون فقط من بودم که هم تاحدی  برنامه نویسی می دونست و هم به مخابرات وارد بود. باید بگم قبلش گاهی  پشیمون بودم از اینکه  وقتم رو به جای پیشرفت در کارم به کامپیوتر و برنامه  نویسی  گذرونده بودم ولی بعدش پشیمون شدم که چرا دوران دانشجویی  که وقت  بیشتر داشتم به جای پرداختن به علاقه هایم  دل به یاس و نومیدی دادم و  تصاعدی عقب افتادم.
خیلی شد  :متفکر:  فکر نمی کردم اینقدر تایپ کنم .
موفق باشید و به کمتر از اون خودتونو راضی نکنید.  :بوس:

----------


## سوداگر

من از خوندن پستها متوجه شدم رضایت شغلی برنامه نویس ها رابطه مستقیمی با محل سکونت شخص دارد:

 :قهقهه: >>  :لبخند گشاده!:  >>تهران >یزد> اصفهان = قم> قزوین = اردبیل> تبریز>>>>>دزفول! >> :ناراحت: >>  :افسرده:  >> :خیلی عصبانی: 

البته اگر مشهدی ها هم نظر می دادند آنرا در بین یزد و اصفهان می گذاشتم.
این نظر شخصی خودم بود نه سازمان آمار :لبخند گشاده!: 




> با شدت میری تهران و بعد حرکت میکنی


دوست عزیز شما هنوز تفاوت علامت بزرگتر و کوچکتر رو بلد نیستی و OffToppic میزنی



> ها ای که گفتی ای یعنی چه ؟


یعنی نیم ساعت وقت گذاشتم و دیدم اغلب کسانی که ساکن تهران هستند راضی تر از اونایین که مثل شما ....ی هستند. شک ندارم فقط پست من رو خوندی که نظر دادی برات متاسفم.

----------


## m.soleimani

> من از خوندن پستها متوجه شدم رضایت شغلی برنامه نویس ها رابطه مستقیمی با محل سکونت شخص دارد:
> 
> >>  >>تهران >یزد> اصفهان = قم> قزوین = اردبیل> تبریز>>>>>دزفول! >>>>  >>
> 
> البته اگر مشهدی ها هم نظر می دادند آنرا در بین یزد و اصفهان می گذاشتم.


ها ای که گفتی ای یعنی چه ؟
یعنی اگرخندون و شنگول باشی با شدت میری تهران و بعد حرکت میکنی به طرف یزد و میری اصفهان؛ حالا اگر همون خندون باشی شنگول هم باشی و توی قم هم باشی و بعدش بری قزوین این دقیقن برابر حالت قبلی می‌شه؟ حالا از اون مهم‌تر اگر توی اردبیل باشی و بری تبریز بعدش با سرعت بری دزفول یهو حالت گرفته می‌شه استرس پیدا می‌کنی و اعصابت به هم می‌زیزه  :چشمک: 




> این نظر شخصی خودم بود نه سازمان آمار


البته شما خودشه ناراحت نکن کلن وقتی این نظر رو خوندم یاد همون اداره آمار افتادم  :بامزه: 

پی‌ نوشت 1 : برای این که آف تاپیک زیاد نشه و کل کل هم ایجاد نشه بله فهمیدم منظورتون سطح رضایت مردم هر شهر بود به ترتیب از بالا به پایین « برم یکی رو پیدا کنم برام اسفند دود کنه »

پی نوشت 2 : برای شاد شدن بچه‌های گل مشهد که توی آمار نبودن هم یه کپی پیست از صفر مطلق :

*موره میبینی که شر و با صفایوم *** بچه محله امام رضایوم*
زلزلیوم حادثیوم بلایوم  ***  بچه محله امام رضایوم
هر روز جمعه دلومه مبندوم  *** به پینجله طلا و ورمگردوم
کار و بارم ردیفه با خدایوم  ***  بچه محله امام رضایوم 
به مو بگو بیا به قله قاف *** اصلا مو ره بیزر همونجه علاف!
قرار مرار هر چی بیگی مو پایوم *** بچه محله امام رضایوم 
دروغ ، مروغ نیست مییون ما باهم *** الان به عنوان مثال تو حرم 
چند روزه که تو نخ کفترایوم *** بچه محله امام رضایوم
چشم موره گیریفته چنتا کفتر *** گفته خودش: چنتاشه خواستی وردر
الان دروم خادماره مپایوم *** بچه محله امام رضایوم 
کفتراره که بردم از روگنبد *** مرم مو واز تونخ رفت وآمد  
تو نخشه او گنبد طلایوم *** بچه محله امام رضایوم  
گنبده نصب شب مده به دستم *** او گفته: هر وقت که بییی مو هستوم 
مویم که قانع و بی ادعایوم *** بچه محله امام رضایوم 
وخته میبینم توی عالم همه *** ازش میگیرن و مگن واز کمه 
گنبدشه اگر بده رضایوم *** بچه محله امام رضایوم 
گنبد و ممبد نموخوام باصفا *** سی ساله پای سفره ای آقا 
منتظر یک ژتون غذایوم *** بچه محله امام رضایوم     

شاد و پیروز باشید./

----------


## amirjalili

همیشه از برنامه نویس بودن راضی بودم چون هر روز دارم معما حل میکنم و یه مساله ریاضی وار رو حل میکنم.. توی زندگیم مشکلاتم رو اصولی تر حل میکنم و ذهنم هر روز خلاق تر و ورزیده تر میشه..
اما.. حالا بعد از 7 سال برنامه نویسی فکر میکنم باید کاری پایه ای تر و عمیق تر از برنامه نویسی صرف مثل کارهای تحقیقاتی دانشگاهی انجام بدم.. نمیگم به ته برنامه نویسی رسیدم , نه .. اما فکر میکنم در حال حاضر به مدت 1 سال هست که با اینکه در پروژه های خیلی بزرگ و در شرکت بزرگی کار میکنم , کارم تکراری شده و به ندرت کار جدیدی انجام میدم هر چند همه زورم رو در این مدت هم زدم که تا جای ممکن خلاقیت به خرج بدم اما شاید دیگه وقتش هست که کمی بیشتر در عمق مطالعه آکادمیک داشته باشم.
موفق باشی

----------


## sasansara

من به این سئوال نمی تونم پاسخ واضحی بدم. 
از یه طرف اگه بدون درنظر گرفتن شرایط جانبی بخوام نظر بدم ( یعنی در بالاترین سطح ممکن برنامه نویسی) من واقعا برنامه نویس نیستم. من الان 4 سال هست که دارم در زمینه برنامه نویسی فعالیت  می کنم.  فوقش قواعد نگارشی دو تا زبون (++C و #C) ،  کار اولیه با چندتا تکنولوژی مثل ASP.NET و Silverlight ، و مواردی مثل CSS و javascript و html که لازمه کار web base هست رو بلدم و الان دارم با ASP.NET MVC سروکله میزنم که اون رو هم در همین حدود! یادبگیرم احتمالا!!. 
من حتی در حد همین ایران هم چیزی نیستم. خیلی ها که وبلاگ هاشون رو دنبال میکنم مثل آقای وحید نصیری و می بینم که اصلا من دانش و اطلاعاتی ندارم. علتش رو هم احتمالا می دونم. من هیچوقت توی یه شرکت بزرگ کار نکردم. با افراد با تجربه و با دانش کار نکردم. هرجا موردی بوده مجبور شدم خودم برم دنبالش و بعد که به نتیجه رسیدم به دیگران انتقال بدم. اینطور موقع ها می بینم که چقدر فرق میکرد که یه نفر با تجربه مسیر درست رو بهم نشون میداد. 
 اینقدر مباحث گسترده هستش که خیلی سخته یه نفر تنها بخواد مسلط باشه. حتی توی یه مورد خاص. مثلا همین ASP.NET می تونه بحث طراحی گرافیکی داشته باشه، بحث امنیت داشته باشه، بحث اصول مهندسی نرم افزار ،امنیت پایگاه داده و  ...
بنابراین به خودم میگم : چرا انتظارت زیاده؟ چی بلدی؟ چیکار کردی؟ چه کار بزرگی انجام دادی که می خوای پول به دست بیاری؟ این کارایی که تو میکنی و این چیزی که تو بلدی خیلی پیش پا افتاده هستش و ..

اما....

از طرف دیگه اگه بخوام شرایط جانبی رو در نظر بگیرم، بعضی وقتا به نظرم خیلی دردناک هستش. من الان با کسایی هم رده هستم، از نظر کاری و پولی و ... که خیلی از اصول ابتدایی و اولیه رو نمی دونن. حتی ممکنه برنامه! web base بنویسن ولی ندونن چی داره سمت client  اجرا میشه و چی سمت server. اصلا پیگیر مطالب روز نیستن. از تکنولوژی های جدید خبر ندارن، از ویژگی هر تکنولوژی. اینکه هرکدوم به درد چه کاری میخوره و ...
در حالیکه انصافا من با همه ضعفی که دارم، خیلی پیگیر مطالب هستم، ebook در مورد مطالبی که  می خونم و  هر روز یه لیست از وبلاگ ها ( ایرانی و خارجی) رو  بررسی میکنم و ...
کار هم کم انجام ندادم. هم وبسایت هم web base application .
حالا غیر از همکارای خودمون... من وقتی خودم رو با افراد دیگه در مشاغل دیگه مقایسه میکنم هم نتایج نامناسبی میگیرم. میدونم که هرکاری سختی های خودش رو داره. اما من می خوام در مورد هزینه- فایده صحبت کنم. 
مثلا یه شغل عادی رو میگم. آرایشگاه مردونه. از صدها سال قبل بوده و احتمالا تا صدها سال بعد هم خواهد بود. من که یه آرایشگاه معمولی میرم و فقط موهام رو کوتاه میکنم، نه اصلاح صورت،نه مدل خاص و نه... حداکثر 15 دقیقه کارم طول میکشه 3500 پول میدم. وقتی که هم تو صف انتظار ایشون هستم، می تونم حدس بزنم که در روز چندتا مشتری دارن. البته اگه اشتباه نکنم نرخ رسمی اصلاح موی سر از طرف صنف!! 5000 تومان هستش!!!.
 حالا به نظر شما این بحث هایی که من در مورد کار خودم دارم، این آقا هم داره؟ یادگیری تخصص ایشون چقدر طول کشیده. اگه به اندازه ای که من کار کردم(4 سال ) کار کنه احتملا می تونه به همچین درآمدی برسه دیگه درسته؟ هرچند من فکر میکنم با زمان کمتری هم میشه.ایشون نیاز به بازاریابی دارن؟ نیاز به پشتیبانی دارن؟ نیاز دارن درحالیکه ارتباط کشورشون با دنیا قطعه به علم روز دنیا برسن؟ آیا وقتی کاری انجام میشه پول رو 6 ماه بعد میگیرن؟

من مطالب دوستان رو هم خوندم. اینکه باید ایده و نوآوری داشت قبول. اینکه بیل گیتس و زوکربرگ و ... با کار عادی میلیاردر نشدن قبول. ولی اصلا کی داره در مورد میلیاردر شدن بحث میکنه؟ واقعا انتظار زیادیه من که  تحصیلات مرتبط توی دانشگاه سراسری دارم، چند سال تجربه کاری دارم، حداکثر تلاش خودم رو دارم که خودم رو ارتقا بدم و ... از یه امنیت و آرامش فکری برخوردار باشم؟ من بحث ماشین بنز و bmw رو ندارم. من بحث نیازهای عادی زندگی رو میکنم. مسکن،پوشاک،تفریح ساده و ... 

اصل مطلب اینه
به نظر من آدما باید متناسب با تلاش و کوششی که میکنن درآمد داشته باشن. توی هیچ جامعه ای همه میلیونر نیستن. آدم سطح بالا هست، متوسط هست، ضعیف هم هست. هر کسی به اندازه خودش. باید بین سطوح مختلف تفاوت وجود داشته باشه. اینطوری میشه که آدما انگیزه پیدا میکنن. بالایی ها برای حفظ موقعیت خودشون. پایینی ها برای رسیدن به درجات بالاتر

----------


## s.sami

سلام 
من تازه عضو شدم، وقتی میخواستم عضو بشم حس کردم اینجا یه چیز دیگه اس برادرم اینجا رو به من معرفی کرد، 
حالا که این (مقاله) بیست صفحه ای رو خوندم مطمئن شدم که اینجا یه چیز دیگه اس اخه کلی یاد گرفتم، یاد گرفتم مهمه نیاز بازار رو خوب بشناسی، مهمه گروهی کار کردن و.....
خیلی گیزها یاد گرفتم منتها اومده بودم یه چیز دیگه یاد بگیرم کاش راجع به بحث درامد شفاف تر صحبت میکردید و کاش اونهایی که میگفتند درامدم کافیه میگفتند حدودا چه میزان درامدی دارند و این درامد رو از شرکت های دولتی دارند یا نه
با این حال یادم نمیاد راجع به یک رشته اینقدر در یک روز اموخته باشم، الحق این سایت کاربران فعالی داره :تشویق:

----------


## nasawish

به نظر من باید گروهی برنامه نویسی کرد.کار هم براش هست.استاد ما خیلی پروژه میگیره.خودش میگه من نمی رسم وقتشو ندارم.یکی هم پیدا نمیشه بدم بنویسه.میگه پولش هم خوبه.

----------


## سوداگر

> کاش اونهایی که میگفتند درامدم کافیه میگفتند حدودا چه میزان درامدی دارند و این درامد رو از شرکت های دولتی دارند یا نه


آمار متوسط میزان درآمد متخصصان دات نت در ایران

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

سلام
این آمار درآمد و که دیدم به خودم گفتم حاضری در آینده برای ماهی 600 تومن کار کنی ؟ حتی به دو برابر هم راضی نمیشم . آخه 400 تومن و 600 تومن و که به یه کارمند خیلی ساده میدن نه من که روزانه ده ساعت کار می کنم پای کامپیوترم و مطالعه می کنم و وبلاگ می خونم و مقاله دانلود می کنم . خشکی چشم دارم کتفم مشکل داره و ... ( اما برخی از این مشکلات رو یه راننده ساده هم داره و  ثروت حاصل فکر خلاق هست نه کتف ناراحت ! )

اما به صرف خوندن مقاله من به درآمد معقول که سطح رفاه من رو بالا ببره می رسم ؟ 

به هیچ وجه . بلکه من با تفکر در زمینه کسب درآمد و یادگیری روش های اون هست که به  این درآمدها دست پیدا می کنم . ( یه بحث اون خلاقیت هست ... )

ما الان داریم به برخی دوستان در بعضی جاها میگیم آقا بیا آموزش آنلاین بده . تو اتاقت مثلا از ده نفر جلسه ایی باز هم مثلا ده تومن بگیری بشه یه ساعت صدهزار تومن کمه ؟ 

خب انجام نمیده . 

من کسانی رو در وب می شناسم که از نظر تخصصی یک دهم بچه های برخی از فروم  ها در اون رشته کاری تخصص ندارن اما روش کسب درآمد بلدند شاید سالیانه میلیون ها تومن درآمدشون هست .

پس فقط مقاله خوندن کافی نیست .  

بعضی ها رو می بینم در زمینه مثلا وب خیلی قوی هست و دانش فنی بالا . میرم ببینم آیا خلاقیتی هم به خرج داده ؟ وب سایتی تاسیس کرده که درآمد زا باشه ؟ 

تونسته در این زمینه ها کاری انجام بده ؟ تو امضاش یا پروفایلش چیزی هست ؟ که متاسفانه هیچی پیدا نمی کنم !!!

تو این چند ماه گذشته که شروع به مطالعه و برنامه نویسی وب کردم . فعلا یه طرح کسب و کار نوشتم و دو تا دیگه هم در ذهن دارم که بعد از امتحانات بنویسم .

ما در گذشته می خواستیم کسب و کار راه بندازیم خدا می دونه که چه مشکلاتی داشتیم . مغازه اجاره می کردیم . سرمایه می خواستیم . جوون بودیم خیلی بهمون اعتماد نمی کردن . بازار خیلی سخت بود . موعد اجاره ها و .....................

من یه مقاله در این زمینه سر کلاس کارآفرینی نوشتم که  دیگر  دوران سرقفلی ها به پایان رسید ! وب فرصت های خیلی خوبی درش هست که کم استفاده میشه . ما الان داریم به سمت فروش اطلاعات میریم !

اما خیلی از دوستان ما در شرکت ها دارن نردبان موفقیت برای دیگران می سازند ! اما چقدر از ماها بصورت گروهی و سهامی نردبان برای خودمون می سازیم ؟

  آیا دانستن مثلا امنیت در php به خودی خود برای ما پول به ارمغان میاره ؟

اما مثلا مثلا مثلا ایجاد یک گالری کفش اینترنتی که برند های معروف کفش رو معرفی و نمونه کارهایی از اون ها رو نشون بده . اطلاعات کافی برای خرید در اختیار مشتری بذاره . حتی بدون اینکه کفش بفروشه فقط اطلاعات بده . و اونجا با تکنیک های بازاریابی اینترنتی تبدیل بشه به پایگاه برای دوستداران کفش های مارک دار . و بعد مدیریت این وب سایت و بدیم به دو تا فوق دیپلم با مزایا و حقوق . بعد از شرکت ها و فروشگاه های معتبر شهرهای بزرگ مثل تهران و شیراز و اصفهان تبلیغات بگیریم . 

این طرح فرضی بود . به نظر شما کدوم یک از اینها درآمد زاست ؟ امنیت در php‌ یا دومی ؟  نه به اون معنا که ما امنیت نخونیم یا بده ! بلکه منظور من این هست که اگر از حقوق کافی برخوردار نیستیم و به دنبال کسب درآمد بیشتریم دانستن اون هم لازمه و فقط دانش فنی کافی نیست .

ما باید به دنبال خلاقیت باشیم . دیگه تا کی هی وبلاگ بزنیم آموزش فلان زبان و یه مدت روش کار کنیم و دیگه تموم ! اینترنت دیگه اینقدر آموزش سی شارپ نمی خواد . بلکه کارهای نو می خواد .

----------


## kazemiair

با سلام خدمت دوستان گرامی
من نوشته های بالا رو خوندم
باکمال تاسف تعدادی از دوستان برنامه نویسی رو با لوبیاو غیره مقایسه کردن 
اینطوری که ما ایرانی ها هیچ وقت پیشرفت نمی کنیم .چرا باید اینطور باشه؟
ببنید یه مثال ساده بگم.... چرا باید پی پرزوژه پیان نامه یه دانشجو (خارجی ) باید بشه سایت معروف گوگل و یا .....
باید یه مقدار هم که شده فکر کنیم نه؟...........
چرا باید کاری رو که به این سختی بدست میارید با لوبیا و ...... مقایسه کنید؟
اگه اینطوری میدونید یه نمکی(یا همون نون خشکی) در روز 50000 تومان درآمد داره .آیا شما دوست داریید که به جای 
برنامه نویس نمکی باشید؟
آیا رزش کار آون رو با خودتون یکی می کنید؟
شما بجای اینکه با هم تیم بشین و یه برنامه درست کنین که تو دنیا معروف به شه میایید و کار تون رو با بقالی مقایسه می کنید؟
به نظر من برنامه نویسی شغل خوبی به شرطی که توی اون کار حرفه ا ی باشید نه بدون علم انتظار ماهی ..... تومن درآمد باشین
با تشکر از همه ......

----------


## سوداگر

> چرا باید کاری رو که به این سختی بدست میارید با لوبیا و ...... مقایسه کنید؟


چون مردم اینجا قدر شکمشون رو بیشتر از نرم افزار کامپیوتری (به غیر از بازی  :قهقهه:  ) میدونن.

----------


## iranian68

:ناراحت: اوه اوه يعني آينده ي برنامه نويسي اينقدر بده راستش من كه نا اميد شدم،مي خواستم يواش يواش شروع كنم به يادگيري برنامه نويسي كلي هم ذوق داشتم،با خودم مي گفنم كه آينده ام از اين رو به اون رو ميشه.ولي ديگه با اين حرفهايي كه تو اين تاپيك ها زده شد كلي نا اميد شدم *البته اگر اينها واقعيته خوب كاريش نميشه كرد.*

----------


## farzadnsr

تو هر  کاری پولو به کسی میدن که ماهر تر باشه

----------


## سید حمید حق پرست

سلام
والا تو شهر یه جور دیگست . هر کس که پشتوانه مالی داشته باشه اینجا میتونه در امد عالی داشته باشه
مثلا یک شرکت که در استانمان هست یک نرم افزار حسابداری (که برای نصبش هم نیم ساعت) متوسط که با #c نوشته اند با یک قفل سخت افزاری هر نسخشو میده 800 هزار تومان که کلی طرفدار داره . یک نرم افزار حسابداری قبل از زدن این شرکت با #c نوشتم که چند کارایش از این بیشتر بود و به تمام مغازه های نرم افزار فروشی و سیستم فروشی (که بیشترشون اشنا هستن) گفتم که هر نسخه فقط 70 هزار تومان . اما چون شرکتی نداشتم و تو خونه کار میکردم بعضی از مغازه دارها میگفتن نه نمی ارزه و فلان و فلان و بعضی هم میگفتن مشتری برات پیدا میکنیم اما برای شما مشتری پیدا کردن اما برای من نه کسی خرید نکرد (حتی یک نسخش هم به فروش نرسید) خب الان که اون شرکت هم داره میفروشه به تمام مغازه دارها گفتم که نرم افزار من امکاناتش از اون بیشتره اما چون سواد هیچی ندارن میگن نه اینجوری نیست این نرم افزار ماله این شرکت بی نظیره و .. (حتی راضی نشدن نرم افزار مشاهده کنند)
به خدا این نرم افزار که 800 هزار تومان میفروشن امکاناتش از هلو کمتره اما اینجا همه کیسه هاشون پره و عقلشون خالیه (چون اون شرکت میگه بهشون از هر نسخه 20 تومان میدم بهتون و هرکی نرم افزار حسابداری خواست بگو این از هلو بهتره و از ... بهتره  خلاصه بهترینه . تنها برنامه نویس تو شهر ما هم بنده هستم (نمیگم برنامه نویس نیست بلکه هست اما به خدا بیشترشون تو نصب ویندوز موندن چه برسه به برنامه نویسی)
الان من با این وجود هم شاید بگم روزانه 6 ساعت برنام نویسی میکنم . فقط واسه خودم (چون عاشقشم) . کار اصلی هم فروش هاست و طراحی هاست و سرورهای مجازی و فروش دامین هست که مشتری ریخته (کاری داشتید در خدمتم قیمتها هم از همه جا ارزونتره )

موفق باشید

یا علی(ع)

----------


## jansina

سلام
من یه برنامه نویسم البته در مقابل اساتید محترم ما جوجه برنامه نویس هم حساب نمی شیم تو هر زمینه ای هم تا حالا یه دست کاری کردم
با زبانهای زیادی هم تا حالا کار کردم  در عرض 7 یا 8 ساعت براتون یه پروژه در حد دانشجویی رو طراحی می کنم و بعد هم برنامه نویسیش رو انجام می دم حتی سراغ هوش مصنوعی هم رفتم و در مورد تشخیص پلاک هم برنامه نوشتم و مقاله دادم آخرش چی شد 
هر جا رفتیم برا کار گفتن برو به سلامت اشتباه امدی الان هم با اجازه دوستان بی کار بی عار می چرخیم  واقعا بهترین شغلیه که ما داریم
من هر روز دارم غصه اون روزی رو می خورم که معلم کلاس اول دبیرستانم بهم گفت نرو این رشته کامپیوتر ولی من ... قبول نکردم
به نظر من اگه جایی آشنا دارین که کار براتون بگیره بله برنامه نویس شید عالیه

----------


## vb2005

دوستان مشکل ما توی ایران اینه که دنبال کار می گردیم....منتظریم بهمون کار بدن...
خب شما که هنر دارید ، هنرمندی کن ، خلاقیت به خرج بده ، من خودم دارم از این راه نون می خورم ، بدون اینکه برای کسی کار کنم....
شما که برنامه نویسی بلد هستید خب از این توانایی استفاده کن دیگه. 

در نهایت:
برنامه نویسی یعنی خلاقیت ، اکه اینو نداشته باشید هیچ وقت به هیچ جایی نمی رسید.

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

ظاهرا این تاپیک خیلی وقته ایجاد شده... ولی متاسفانه بنده تازه میبینم و نمیخوام ساده ازش بگذرم.
در کنار سوالات همه عزیزان و پاسخ ها من هم به نوبه خودم نظری دارم:

دلیل اینکه برنامه نویسی در ایران و بین مردمان ما هیچ ارزشی نداره اینه که هر عزیزی هر برادر و خواهری شده برنامه نویس ! وقتی شخصی میاد توسط یک سیستم آماده مثلا یک وب سایت رو ارائه میده و ازش میپرسی رشتت چیه برگرده بگه مکانیک خوندم یا مثلا کشاورزی خوندم یا هر رشته ای که اصلا ربطی به مهندسی کامپیوتر نداره خب در اینصورت چه انتظاری باید داشته باشیم؟ معلومه ارزش برنامه نویسی در این صورت میاد در بین این رشته ها و جایگاه ها قرار میگیره.

در حالی که در خارج از کشور پولدارترین و بزرگترین افرادی مثل Bill Gades برنامه نویس هستند و یا امثال ایشون که بودند و از دنیا رفتند... حد اقلش اینه که رشته اینها در حوزه علوم کامپیوتر هست نه غیره ! خب معلومه در این حالت ارزش اونا میره در رتبه های برتر و ارزش ما در این مملکت میاد با راننده تاکسی که سر یه مسیر پول گرفتن چکو چونه میزنه یکی میشه و این جای افسوس خوردن داره.

حد اقل دستمزد برنامه نویس در خارج از کشور شاید باور نکنید حدود $80,000 تا 127,000$ دلار هستش ولی الان تو ایران چطور؟ بنده یه برنامه ای بنویسم 1 سال وقت ببره طی این 1 سال بگم 80.000 دلار معادل 240 ملیون تومن آیا کسی میده ؟ دلیل داره که نمیده چون قبل از من یکی رفته همین 80.000 دلار رو گفته به تومن اونم 100.000 تومن میگیرم اینو مینویسم ! خب عزیز من وقتی چنین آفاتی تو مملکت هستند مشتری دیدگاهش تغییر میکنه اونم تو این مملکت که مردم عاشق مفت خوری هستند.

بنده به نوبه خودم از برنامه نویس بودنم راضی هستم چون تحت قوانین بین المللی حرکت میکنم و توصیه میکنم ارزش کار برنامه نویسی و این رشته سر سخت رو حفظ کنید !
چطور وقتی میرید دندون پزشک برای کشیدن یک دندونی که ارزش نداره کمه کمش 50 تومن هزینه میگیره وقتی چونه بزنی رو قیمتش میگه شما مگه متخصصی؟ شما مگه دکتری؟ اگه بودی خودت میکشیدی دیگه ! اینجاست فرق برنامه نویس و دکتری که در عرض 1 دقیقه 4 تا آمپول میزنه دندون رو از فکش میکشه بیرون و ناقصت میکنه ولی حرفی برای گفتن نداری ولی وقتی ما میگیم آقا این پروژه 20 روز جون کندن لازم داره و این همه هزینه اگه از خدا نترسن میزنن میکشن آدمو والله به خدا  :لبخند گشاده!:  راست میگم و مطمئنم برنامه نویس های اصیل و محترم این تجربیات رو دارند.

به هر حال امیدوارم شرایط رفته رفته بدتر نشه...

----------


## IamOverlord

سلام دوستان!
نظر همهٔ دوستان محترم هست...
اما نظر شخصی من اینه که:
علت رونق کم برنامه نویسی در کشورمون،
عدم وجود قانون حق کپی حتی برای *محصولات خارجی* است...
شما یه کشور برای من مثال بیار که
توش مردم محصولات نرم افزاری رو بدون رعایت قانون حق کپی استفاده کنن اما
صنعت نرم افزارشون رونق داشته باشه...؟!
همینه که محصولات نرم افزاریمون محدود شده به چند قلم نرم افزار خاص...
چون نمی تونیم با نرم افزارهای با کیفیت شرکت های خارجی که
مفت مفت مردممون استفاده می کنن رقابت کنیم...
چون می خوایم چیزی بسازیم که به فروش بره...
پس هر چیزی نمی تونیم بسازیم...
شما برو Photoshop بساز! حتی اگه ٪۹۰ امکانات Photoshop رو داشته باشه ولی ٪۹۰ قیمت اون رو، مردم می خرن؟! ...
حتی بازی ها رو هم در نظر بگیرید...
*از ماست که بر ماست...
*باید نه تنها خودمون بلکه همهٔ مردم قانون حق کپی رو رعایت کنن...
اون موقع بیاید ببینیم مردم نرم افزارهاتون، بازی هاتون، قالب هاتون رو چه قدر می خرن!!!
*اگه خودت حاضر نیستی پول چیزی رو که استفاده می کنی بدی،
یکی هم پیدا می شه که پول محصول تو رو نخواد بده*...

*...إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُغَيِّرُ ما بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا ما بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ...
...خداوند سرنوشت هیچ قوم ( و ملّتی ) را تغییر نمی دهد مگر آنکه آنان آنچه را در خودشان است تغییر دهند!...
(رعد، ۱۱)*

----------


## HOSSEINONLINE7

سلام دوستان این تاپیک خیلی برام جالب بود و خوشحالم که دیدمش . از ابتدا نظرات را خوندم و از تجربیات استفاده کردم .

نهایت 3 ترم دیگه مدرک کارشناسی نرم افزار میگیرم و به شغل شریف برنامه نویسی شدیدا علاقه دارم و از هر فرصتی برای آموزش و کسب تجربه ی بیشتر استفاده میکنم . از تابستون همین امسال متوسط روزانه 6 - 7 ساعت و گاهی بیشتر (موقع برنامه نویسی حساب زمان از دستم میره) مشغول کدنویسی و خواندن مقاله و هرچیزی که کمک کنه بهتر کدبزنم هستم .

واقعا از ته دل میخوام برنامه نویسی را به عنوان شغل اولم انتخاب کنم چون علاقه ی قلبی دارم و بخاطر پول  نیست . از تحلیل سیستم و حل مسئله لذت میبرم و توانایی ارتباط با کامپیوتر پیاده سازی ایده ی ذهنی در خودم میبینم .

وقتی پای  امرار معاش و سیر کردن شکم زن و بچه میاد وسط بحث مالی هم باید در نظر گرفته بشه . بعد از خوندن این تاپیک یکم به فکر فرو رفتم که آیا میتونم در آینده از این حوضه درآمد مناسبی کسب کنم و جوابگوی یک زندگی متوسط هست ?
تا چه سنی میتونم ادامه بدم ؟
آیا میشه با درآمدش پراید خرید ؟ :لبخند گشاده!: 
آیا میشه یک آپارتمان اجاره کرد ؟
آیا میشه جهیزیه ی دختر تهیه کرد ؟
و ...

کسانی که در این حرفه دلالی میکنن درآمد های  بیشتری  نسبت به خود شخص برنامه نویس دارن . یکی از دوستانم  با تعداد زیادی پولدار و کارخانه دار آشناست  و کلی شماره ی برنامه نویس توی گوشیش داره و هردفعه پروژه جور میکنه  مثلا اگر از کارفرما 2 میلیون میگیره 1300,000 خودش به جیب میزنه و بقیه را میده طرف . البته شاید سود بیشتری هم میکنه و صداش را در نمیاره .

دوستانی که میگن برنامه نویسی را باید به عنوان شغل دوم در نظر گرفت میشه بگید وقتی شما از 8 صبح تا 5 بعدظهر سر کار هستید و بعدش خسته میاید خونه و استراحت میکنید و باید زمانی را  برای خانواده بزارید پس کی میخواید به برنامه نویسی برسید ؟ برنامه نویسی ذهن آزاد و بدون خستگی و تمرکز کامل احتیاج داره . (خود من بدون اینها اصلا نمیفهمم چی مینویسم و الکی وقتم تلف میشه)

پای آینده و آبرو در میان هست و نمیشه در مورد شغل و درآمد آینده ریسک کرد ؟ البته من قصد ندارم براحتی ناامید بشم و میخوام دنبال راهی برای تثبیت خودم در این آشفته بازار IT باشم ولی باز ریسک هست و درکنارش باید به فکر شغل احتمالی دیگری هم باشم چون تو ایران بیکاری یعنی مردن از گرسنگی .

در مورد قوانین کپی رایت که بین علما اختلاف نظر هست و یکی میگه باید باشه و دیگری میگه نباشه بهتره . نظرم اینه که نرخ تورم توی ایران خیلی بالاست و ما به ریال باید پول در بیاریم و به دلار حتی مواد غذایی بخریم چه برسه به تهیه ی نرم افزار  . به همین دلیل اگر قانون کپی رایت توی این وضعیت باشه توانایی خرید یک ویندوز هم دیگه نداریم که بیایم اینجا پست بدیم .
*۱۴ دلیل برای اینکه عضو «کپی‌رایت» نشویم*

به هرحال توی این صنعت خیلی عقبیم و خیلی کارها باید صورت بگیره تا به پای کشورهای پیشرفته ی این صنعت برسیم . بی انصافیه خودمون را با دیگران مقایسه کنیم .

ایران در صنعت نرم افزار حکم یک کشور صرفا مصرف کننده را داره و اگر بخواهیم کپی رایت رعایت کنیم این به ضرر ماست چون فقط باید پول بدیم بخریم و تا اون موقعی که خودمون بشیم تولید کننده زمان زیادی نیاز داره .

----------


## mostafi1391

این همه گفتیم شنیدیم آخرش کسی پیدا نشد بگه بابا بیاین اجرا شدن حداقل کپی رایت برنامه نویسای ایرانی را بذاریم رو کول دولت... به خدا شدنیه 

سازمان تجارت جهانی برای پذیرش ایران چند تا شرط گذاشته که فکر کنم یکیش همین کپی رایت / یادمه چند سال پیش سی چهل نفر از هنرمندان تو پارک شهر تهران جمع شدن یه خورده سروصدا کردن به ماه نکشید که خودم به چشمای خودم دیدم مامورا ریختن تو سی دی فروشی هر چی سی دی کپی بود جمع کردن... تا حالا چند بار برنامه نویسیا همچین غیرتی به خرج دادن؟

اگه بخوایم میتونیم با وارد کردن فشار به دولت زمینه پذیرش کپی ر ایت برنامه ی ایرانی رو پایه ریزی بکنیم

----------


## HOSSEINONLINE7

> این همه گفتیم شنیدیم آخرش کسی پیدا نشد بگه بابا بیاین اجرا شدن حداقل کپی رایت برنامه نویسای ایرانی را بذاریم رو کول دولت... به خدا شدنیه 
> 
> سازمان تجارت جهانی برای پذیرش ایران چند تا شرط گذاشته که فکر کنم یکیش همین کپی رایت / یادمه چند سال پیش سی چهل نفر از هنرمندان تو پارک شهر تهران جمع شدن یه خورده سروصدا کردن به ماه نکشید که خودم به چشمای خودم دیدم مامورا ریختن تو سی دی فروشی هر چی سی دی کپی بود جمع کردن... تا حالا چند بار برنامه نویسیا همچین غیرتی به خرج دادن؟
> 
> اگه بخوایم میتونیم با وارد کردن فشار به دولت زمینه پذیرش کپی ر ایت برنامه ی ایرانی رو پایه ریزی بکنیم


تا وقتی برنامه های خارجی مفت و با کیفیت همه جا موجوده کی پول برای برنامه ایرانی میده ؟ با این کار شما حالا شاید کسی دیگه جرات نکنه نرم افزار حسابداری - انبارداری و از این قبیل را کپی کنه . ما فقط تو نرم افزارهای مالی و اینجور چیزای مسخره و تکراری موندیم .

هدف ما اینه صنعت نرم افزار ایران خودکفا بشه وبجای وابستگی شدید به نرم افزار و بازی خارجی خودمون تولید کنیم و ملت هم دیگه سراغ خارجیا نرن .

برای این کار باید کپی رایت باشه که دیگه نرم افزار خارجی مفت دست ملت نیاد و مجبور باشیم پول بدیم و اون موقع هست که میتونیم برنامه های ایرانی را بفروشیم .

میان صحبت دوستان خیلی ها میگفتن ما هم میتونیم و توانایی داریم آنتی ویروس و سیستم عامل تولید کنیم و با بهترین ها رقابت کنیم . خوب تا وقتی ویندوز 8.1 با آخرین آپدیت های 2014 و مثلا کسپرسکای مفت در دسترس هست کی میان سیستم عامل و آنتی ویروس ملی را بخره که ممکنه توی نسخه های ابتدایی طبیعتا نقص هایی داشته باشه ؟

نمونش آنتی ویروس پادویش که کاملا بومیه و  قیمت زدن 45000 و هیچ کس سمتش نمیره .

----------


## satrap92

تا جایی که میشد نظر دوستان رو خوندم. بعضی از دوستان اونقدر ناراضی هستن که فقط می تونم بهشون پیشنهاد بدم شغلشون رو عوض کنن چون دارن راه رو عوضی میرن. توی هر شغلی افراد پردرآمد هستن و افراد کم درآمد هم هستن اما اگه مدت زیادیه که کم درآمد هستین باید بگم که به نظر من راه رو اشتباه رفتین.خدا رو شکر من سن زیادی ندارم اما توی همین سن هم از درآمد برنامه نویسی راضی هستم، هم بهش علاقه دارم، و هم اینکه قصد تغییر شعل ندارم مگه اینکه بخوام توی همین کار پیشرفت کنم.

----------


## hooman.pro

از پول بگذریم، اگر حتی هر ماه 10 میلیون تومن مفت و مجانی یک نفر به حسابم میریخت و میتونستم فقط بخورم و بخوابم.
بازم برنامه نویس میشدم چون دوسش دارم. البته اون موقع روزی 3 ساعت بیشتر کار نمیکردم :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!: 
اگر چنین تفکری میتونید داشته باشید هیچ وقت از انتخابتون پشیمون نمیشید، البته من هم روز هایی شده که از کار عصبی شدم همه چیز رو بهم ریختم کد هامو پاک کردم و .... اما اینا مطرح نیست این مهمه که به طور کلی خسته نشدم از این کار

----------


## ashanet

سلام به همه دوستان
نکات جالبی گفتید .من کاملا راضی هستم . من از سال 81 در حوزه آی تی دارم فعالیت می کنم و فقط مربوط به برنامه نویسی نبوده . از جمله کار های بنده توی حوزه هاستینگ ها و سرور های اختصاصی و مجازی بوده. از طرفی با نرم افزار های افتر افکت و پریمایر کار های فیلم سازی کردم.و در حوزه هک و امنیت هم فعالیت دارم .در زمینه برنامه نویسی php ,asp,C#‎ رو کار کردم البته C#‎ رو به تازگی شروع کردم.
قصد من از گفتن این ها فقط یک نکته هستش برای برنامه نویس شدن یا کلا هر کاری باید عاشق باشی.و روز به روز به عشقت اضافه بشه.بعضی از دوستان برای پول این کار رو انجام می دن . اما خوب به نظرم این درست نیست.
در کل بله من کاملا راضی هستم و توی هر چیزی از رایانه که دیدم وارد می شم. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## hsdnhd

باسلام
من درهمین ابتدای صحبت هام ازهمه اساتید عذرمیخواهم بابت صحبت هایم البته منظورم به شخص خاصی نیست.
من ازاول تاپیک شروع کردم وتمامی تاپیک ها را کاملا خوندم ازصبح ساعت 10 هست که دارم تاپیک رو میخونم تا به الان تموم شد.
همین اول اعلام کنم که به نظرخودم کامپیوتر و مخصوصا گرایش برنامه نویسی اون درزمینه های مختلف سیستم عامل،کنسول،شبکه،وب و....جزو بهترین تخصص ها برای پول درآوردن هست با صحبت اون افرادی هم که میگن برنامه نویسی شغل نیست من شبانه روز بخاطرعلاقه کد میزنم واینطورصحبت ها کاملا مخالف هستم هیچکس عمر 60 ساله یا 70 ساله خودش رو حروم علاقه نمیکنه پس این صحبت های عرفانی رو کنار بگذارید بله درسته بخاطرعلاقه کد میزنید اما وقتی درآمد ازش نداشته باشید یه متغیر هم تعریف نمی کنید وقتی گشنه باشید میاید بشنیدمتغیر تعریف کنید؟این یک واقعیت تمام هست این غریضه انسان هاست پس خواهش میکنم عزیزانی که این صحبت ها را میکنند خواهشا این پست های اسپم را ندند وقت کسی رو هم برای خوندنش حروم نکنند.
من یک سوالی داشتم از عزیزانی که میگن ما توی ایران امکانات نداریم وگرنه ماهم مایکروسافت میزنیم یا ویندوز می نویسیم خدمت این دوستان عزیز میخوام عرض کنم که چیزی به اسم بازارکارآنلاین به گوش شما خورده؟توی ایران که فرهنگش میگن به قول دوستان راه نیوفتاده پونیشا را مثال میزنم برید یه سربزنید ببینید چقدرپروژه روی هوا مونده وکسی نیست بنویسه؟مگه شما نمیخواید ویندوز بنویسید خب فعلا یک سیستم مدیریت محتوا برای این مشتری بنویسید تا بهتون ویندوز بدند.خب توی ایران میگن امکانات نیست پول خوب نمیدن مگه شما بنا هستید میخواید آجر بچینید روی هم پول بگیرید؟یک سری به سایت های کارآنلاین غیرفارسی بزنید پروژه ها رو مشاهده کنید قیت ها رو مشاهده کنید مثلا میان 500دلار می نویسیم که میشه حدود 5میلیون خب شا که توی ایران هستید میتونید با 4تومن بنویسید برای اون شخصی که توی کشورش داره با دلار کارمیکنه به صرفه نیست 400دلار و100دلار ضرر اما برای شما که توی کشورت با دلار3200داری زندگی میکنه این یک نقطه مثبت نیست؟لازمه تو بری با اون شخص صحبت کنی؟لازمه بری توی خونه اون شخص برنامه نویسی؟وهزار لازمه دیگه؟اون شخص کاری نداره شما ایرانی هستید آمریکایی هستیدو.....اون برنامه رو میخواد شما ازفضا اصلا باش برنامه نویسی بلدباش براش بنویس پولش رو بگیر وبراحتی هم پولش رو میدن با کسی هم طرف حساب نیستی پول نده دنبالش باشی که پولت رو خورده و.... با یک حساب سر انگشتی با همین روش ماهیانه حداقل 5میلیون درآمدت هست؟اگر نمیتونی وتخصص این کار را نداری پس حرف نزنید خواهشا که ما ویندوز می نویسیم بعضی ازدوستان توی کل عمرشون 1میلیون خط کد نزدند ادعای تسلط رو زبان برنامه نویسی دارند اصلا تحقیق کردید ویندوز چند میلیون خط کد هست؟اگرشما تخصص دارید گوگل،مایکروسافت و..... قسمت استخدام دارند چرا شرکت نمی کنید؟ و اگر های ......
خیلی ازانجمن ها مدیران وناظمان به من اخطار میدن میگن بد صحبت میکنی وبا لحن تند صحبت میکنی ولی واقعا حق میدم به خودم آخه 10 صفحه اومدن صحبت کردند یک حرف هایی زدند که آدم خندش می گیره وقتی میخونه این روش بالا یک مثال بود که متوجه بشیداین تخصص جزو معدود تخصص هایی هست که به موقعیت زمانی بستگی نداره شما دکتر باشید میتونید توی خونه باشید و عمل جراحی انجام بدید؟تنها چیزی که احتیاج دارید یک سیستم که برنامه ها هم توی ایران هزارماشالله ریخته یک لرد میخری 30تومن هزاران برنامه توش هست که اگرتوی کشورهای دیگه باشی چندین میلیون شاید میلیاردتومن باید پولشون رو بدی خلاصه یک لرد میخری 30 تومن یک سیستم که میشه با 500تومن هم جمعش کرد ویک خط اینترنت که گرونترینش درحال حاضر توی ایران بیشتراز 100هزارتومن درماه نمیشه ویک مکان 1متر در 1متر چیز دیگری کسی احتیاج داره؟با کمتر از 1 میلیون تومن شما میتونید درآمد چند میلیونی داشته باشید کدوم شغل این مزیت را داره؟اصلا شما سایت طراحی سایت بزنید و چند زبانه بکنیدش اونوقت محدود به ایران هستید؟تنها چیزی که اجتیاج دارید همون مسائل بالا هستند این مسائل تحریم که بعضی ها بهونه میکنند تحریم هستیم وامکان تبادل ارز رو نداریم رو هم میشه براحتی وباهزار ترفند حل کرد پس این بهونه ها را نگیرید.
و یک مورد دیگه هم که بعضی از عزیزان میگفتند چرا مثال نمی زنید توی ایران باشند شما سری به سایت استاد بزرگ سالارکابلی بزنید و از ایشون درمورد درآمدشون سوال کنید.شا از استاد مهرداد نادری سوال کنید درمورد درآمدشون من با این عزیزان صحبت کردم و ازشون راهنمایی خواستم من درحال حاضر مقطع کاردانی کامپیوتر میخونم من شخصی بودم که تا 1 سال پیش وردپرس برام خیلی عجیب وپیچیده بود درطول یک سال زبان های برنامه نویسی مختلف رو امتحان کردم باهاشون کارکردم من برنامه نویسی نیستم تنها باهاشون کارکردم تا باهاشون آشنا بشم با زبان های مختلف کارکردم از استادان گرامی درزمینه های مختلف مشاوره گرفتم واین عزیزان هم لطف کردند ومن رو راهنمایی کردند واقعا ازشون ممنونم درحال حاضر من زبان موردعلاقه خودم رو انتخاب کردم زمینه های موردعلاقه خودم رو انتخاب وپیداکردم واز همین 18 سالگی راه خودم را پیدا کردم ومیخوام ادامه بدم این راه را حتی اگر تا 30سالگی هم هزارتومن ازش درآمد نداشته باشم این را مطمئن هستم وقتی که 31 سالم بشه تخصصی رو دارم که خیلی ها ندارند اون موقع وقتی هست که من مزد زحماتم رو می گیرم خودتون کمی فکرکنید وقتی شما 10 سال تمام روی به عنوان مثال PHP کارکنید بعدش بازم برای شما شغل نیست؟بعضی ازدوستان که تعدادشون زیاد هم هست تعریف متغیررا یادگیری اون زبان برنامه نویسی می دونند خودم هم همینطوربودم تا 1سال پیش اما وقتی با دنیای برنامه نویسی بیشتر آشنا شدم راه خودم رو پیدا کردم.
همینجا پست رو تموم میکنم چون صحبت هام زیاد شد وازحوصله خارج شده اما واقعا به هم سن های خودم توصیه میکنم به بعضی صحبت های بی مدرک و بدون تحقیق عزیزان گوش ندن و تصمیم خودشون رو طبق علاقه خودشون بگیرن.
ازتمامی عزیزانی که دراین متن به اون عزیزان اشاره ای شد وباعث ناراحتی عزیزی شدم عذر میخواهم.
بدرود موفق و برنامه نویس باشید.

----------


## hassan p.b

سلام بحث جالبی است البته بنده ادعایی ندارم و درحال خودآموزی هستم. یک برنامه کوچک حسابداری نوشتم هم سیاحت بود و هم زیارت!با خودم فکر کردم یک خوداشتغالی میشه و هم می توانم در ادامه اموزشم بخودم را تکمیل نمایم در هنگام عرضه کاری که یکسال کار کرده بودم را حتی دوستانم که تشویقم می کردند خوبه در قیمت گذاری می گفتند 300 خوبه نه بابا یک تومان کی می ده نرم افزار ! برای همین کار را رها کردم البته چشمه گوشه ای به برنامه نویسی دارم آخه دیگه تو خونم نفوذ کرده!
مرسی
حسن

----------


## matrix-program

ببخشید که یکم با لحن تند حرف می زنم امیدوارم کسی دلخور نشه ...
در آمد شما از برنامه نویسی بستگی به زرنگی،شانس و مهارت داره ... اگه شما تو خونه بشینید با دات نت یه برنامه کلیشه ای که پرهههه ماشالله تو بازار بنویسید (حسابداری مثلاً) مطمعناً (مگر در موارد خاص (شانس)) درآمدتون زیاد جالب نیست.
اما من برنامه نویس ایرانی میشناسم که حتی بهش بگی native code نمی دونه چیه اما الان میلیونی در آمد داره ( تو کار توسعه اپ ها و مخصوصا بازی های اپن سورس هست)
یه سایتی بود توش اکسپلویت میفروختیم اسمش یادم نیست اما من دیدم یارو اکسپلویتو میفروشه 1000$ و 100 تا هم تا الان فروش داشته! یعنی 100,000 درآمد!
و اما من یکیو می شناسم اصن کاری به برنامه نویسی نداریم ویدیو در باره گیم میزاره یوتیوب (نمونش زیاده PewDiePie و DanTDM و ...) ماهی درآمد 2 میلیون دلار در سال، حتی مایکروسافت اومد DanTDM رو خرید :|
پس اصن به مهارت کاری نداشته باشیم چیزی که مهم هست زرنگی هست با سلکت و دیلیت و اینسرت و آپدیت چیزی ok نمیشه
یه سری به گوگل پلی بزنید متوجه منظورم میشید :)
منم از اینکه برنامه نویسی بلدم (برنامه نویس خودمو نمی دونم) خوشحال و راضیم چون هنر هنره حداقل ضرر نکردم!

----------


## csharpprogramer88

من گذری چن تایی از تاپیک ها را خوندم جالب بود نظر دوستان


ی سوالی برام مطرح شد  : آیا در همین ایران خودمون افرادی نیستن از دنیای برنامه نویسی به جایی رسیده باشند و در همین حوزه کاری موفق باشند و درآمد عالی داشته باشن؟  بنظرتون اونا چیکار میکنن که موفق هستن و چیکار میکنن درآمد عالی ددارن ؟ کسی هست رمز موفقیت آنها را بدونه؟

اگر به این سوال پاسخ داده شه فک میکنم به جاهای خوبی برسه این تاپیک بلند بالا  که از دوشنبه 18 آبان 1388, 13:51 بعد از ظهر   فعاله

----------


## behnam404

> سلام.فکر کنم اگر افرادی مانند آندره هلزبرگ یا Dr.Bob مانند شما فکر  میکردند الان تکلیف دلفی و سی شارپ و .. مشخص نبود.فکر کنم باید دیدتون رو  اصلاح کنید. برنامه نویسی این نیست شما بشینی پشت کامپیوتر و یک صفحه بذاری  جلوت ببینی چکار باید انجام داد همونو انجام بدی. شما میتونی وارد حیطه  طراحی سیستم و نرم افزار بشی و از این فاز دربیای و دنبال منابع درآمدی  بیشتر بری.


کاملا موافقم
به نظر من کسی که با علاقه به دنبال شغلی مثل برنامه نویسی میره اینکه ازش بپرسی از برنامه نویسی راضی هستی یا نه بی معنیه.

----------


## ALIREZA Encrypt

اول اینو بگم که این بستگی به خود شخص داره که این کار رو برای پول انجام میده یا از روی علاقه و دوم اینکه اینجا ایرانه و اون برنامه نویس هم اینو میدونه پس نباید گله کنه از این وضعیت!فکر پیشرفتی؟ اگه حرفه ای و ایده پرداز باش میکنی.... بگذریم من یه مطلبی بود که باید حتما بگم  :
به نظر من حوزه IT  مخصوصا مهندسی نرم افزار به خاطر وارد شدن افراد دیگه از رشته هایه دانشگاهی مختلف (پزشکی!/کشاورزی!/معماری و.......) سطحش بسار امده پایین الان مثلا وارد بحث هک و 
امنیت میشی طرف تو بلاگش زده : محمد هستم 22 ساله دانشجوی  مهندسی *عمران* عاشق هک و امنیت!  و از این دسته از ادمها من یه سوال دارم؟  :متفکر:  اگه دوست داشتی پس چرا رفتی عمران؟عمران خودش یه دنیاییه تو الان باید بری دنبال مطالاب رشته خودت بگردی تو امنیت چیکار میکنی ؟ :متفکر: .......  انقدر میتونم دلیل بگم که تو نباید میومدی تو این حوضه که حد نداره :لبخند:  من و امثال من هم که رشته دانشگاهیشیمون نرم افزار نباید به خودمون اجازه بدیم به هر جایی سرک بکشیم حتی از روی علاقه! اینا همش برمیگرده به اون حس سرک کشدن و پول درآوردن ما که اره کنار اینکارم بریم مثلا اینم یاد بگیریم یه پولیم از این در بیاریم... :متعجب:

----------


## sara_aryanfar

خیلی از دوستان میگن علاقه علاقه قبول کنید همه افرادی که به نوعی وارد این مقوله میشوند دارای علاقه هستند اما بحث اینجاست که چه ایرادی دارد که کارشناسان و تحصیلکرده این حوضه انتظار درآمد رو در این بخش داشته باشد در خیلی از دوستانی که ادعای علاقه محض می کنن باید ازشون پرسید پس چرا برنامه های پولی تولید می کنید پس این یک خواست معقول می باشد که از فعالیت خود انتظار درآمد داشت به نظر من دو نکته رو باید مورد توجه قرار داد اول اینکه با نظر برخی دوستان واقعا موافق هستم که چرا باید یک تعداد دانشگاه مکانیک -عمران-و.. بخونن و بعد بیانن برنامه نویسی البته اونم باز نمیگم برنامه نویس چون این افراد کد نویس هستند تا برنامه نویس  درسته که برنامه نویسی و کلا رشته کامپیوتر برای شروع کار هزینه های کمتری می خواد و با توجه به تبلیغات وسیعی که برای ثروت مند شدن در یک شب در این رشته هست بسیاری از افراد سرکی در این رشته می کشند و باعث خراب شدن بازار نیز شده اند اما به زودی و با آگاهی مردم که در حال حاضر نیز کم کم در حال به وجود آمدن هست تفاوت این افراد مشخص تر می شود 
اما بحث دیگر در مورد خود برنامه نویسان و حقیقت بازار کار هست اکثر برنامه نویسان در ایران به تنهایی کار می کنن و خب تنها کار کردن یعنی باید از هر تخصصی کمی بلد باشید و این یعنی ایراد البته در شرکت ها هم بیشتر دنبال یک بولدوزر می گردند که دات نت بداند طراحی وب بداند php-جاوا اسکریپت-sql و... در حالی که هر کدام از این مباحث متخصص خود را دارد و این می شود همه چیز دان هیچ کاره از طرف دیگر پروژه های بزرگ در دست تعدادی شرکت می باشد و شرکت های نوپا  قادر به رقابت پویا نیستن حال تکلیف برنامه نویس تنها که مشخص است البته به نظر من برنامه نویسی اندروید برای یک برنامه نویس تنها گزینه مناسبتری می باشد چرا که می تواند به طور مستقیم با بخش کثیری از مشتریان کار کند و این یک امتیاز بزرگ می باشد 

در نهایت میزان رضایت فرد از یک فعالیت بستگی به  این دارد که ما برنامه نویسی را به عنوان یک فعالیت اقتصادی در نظر بگیریم یا یک فعالیت تفریحی(که در همه دنیا یک فعالیت اقتصادی هست ) در فعالیت اقتصادی تعاریف مشخصی از رضایتمندی وجود دارد که درآمد نیز یکی از آنهاست البته در این نکته هم هست که در همه جای هر کسی در تخصص خود وارد می شود و افراد برای سرگرم شدن یا آزمون درآمد یک هفته ای ادعای برنامه نویس شدن نمی کنن

----------


## FastCode

> خیلی از دوستان میگن علاقه علاقه قبول کنید همه افرادی که به نوعی وارد این مقوله میشوند دارای علاقه هستند اما بحث اینجاست که چه ایرادی دارد که کارشناسان و تحصیلکرده این حوضه انتظار درآمد رو در این بخش داشته باشد در خیلی از دوستانی که ادعای علاقه محض می کنن باید ازشون پرسید پس چرا برنامه های پولی تولید می کنید پس این یک خواست معقول می باشد که از فعالیت خود انتظار درآمد داشت به نظر من دو نکته رو باید مورد توجه قرار داد اول اینکه با نظر برخی دوستان واقعا موافق هستم که چرا باید یک تعداد دانشگاه مکانیک -عمران-و.. بخونن و بعد بیانن برنامه نویسی البته اونم باز نمیگم برنامه نویس چون این افراد کد نویس هستند تا برنامه نویس  درسته که برنامه نویسی و کلا رشته کامپیوتر برای شروع کار هزینه های کمتری می خواد و با توجه به تبلیغات وسیعی که برای ثروت مند شدن در یک شب در این رشته هست بسیاری از افراد سرکی در این رشته می کشند و باعث خراب شدن بازار نیز شده اند اما به زودی و با آگاهی مردم که در حال حاضر نیز کم کم در حال به وجود آمدن هست تفاوت این افراد مشخص تر می شود 
> اما بحث دیگر در مورد خود برنامه نویسان و حقیقت بازار کار هست اکثر برنامه نویسان در ایران به تنهایی کار می کنن و خب تنها کار کردن یعنی باید از هر تخصصی کمی بلد باشید و این یعنی ایراد البته در شرکت ها هم بیشتر دنبال یک بولدوزر می گردند که دات نت بداند طراحی وب بداند php-جاوا اسکریپت-sql و... در حالی که هر کدام از این مباحث متخصص خود را دارد و این می شود همه چیز دان هیچ کاره از طرف دیگر پروژه های بزرگ در دست تعدادی شرکت می باشد و شرکت های نوپا  قادر به رقابت پویا نیستن حال تکلیف برنامه نویس تنها که مشخص است البته به نظر من برنامه نویسی اندروید برای یک برنامه نویس تنها گزینه مناسبتری می باشد چرا که می تواند به طور مستقیم با بخش کثیری از مشتریان کار کند و این یک امتیاز بزرگ می باشد 
> 
> در نهایت میزان رضایت فرد از یک فعالیت بستگی به  این دارد که ما برنامه نویسی را به عنوان یک فعالیت اقتصادی در نظر بگیریم یا یک فعالیت تفریحی(که در همه دنیا یک فعالیت اقتصادی هست ) در فعالیت اقتصادی تعاریف مشخصی از رضایتمندی وجود دارد که درآمد نیز یکی از آنهاست البته در این نکته هم هست که در همه جای هر کسی در تخصص خود وارد می شود و افراد برای سرگرم شدن یا آزمون درآمد یک هفته ای ادعای برنامه نویس شدن نمی کنن


+1
واقعا خیلی خوب بود.
خیلی ها مثل من اون کاهایی که برای علاقه میکنن رو opensource منتظر میکنن و اون کارهایی رو که از روی علاقه نمیکنند رو میفروشن.

----------


## behnam404

در اینکه بدون برنامه ها استفاده از دستگاه های دیجیتال غیر ممکنه شکی نیست و این نرم افزار ها هستند که سخت افزار ها رو به کار میگیرند . این موضوع رو مثلا بیل گیتس تقریبا 20 سال پیش فهمید و شروع به برنامه سازی و طراحی سیستم عامل های مختلف کرد .
حالا شما بیاید و ببینید اگه مثلا سیستم عامل ویندوز که در حال حاضر در سیستم های بانکی ، خودپرداز ها ، کامپوتر های صنعتی ، سرور ها و میزبان های وب و ..................................... استفاده میشه نبود چه اتفاقی پیش میومد؟ آیا وقتی که بیل میخواست ویندوز me یا NT بنویسه به این فکر بود که با این کارش میتونه پول زیادی به دست بیاره و به ثروتمندترین شخص تبدیل بشه ؟

----------


## FastCode

> در اینکه بدون برنامه ها استفاده از دستگاه های دیجیتال غیر ممکنه شکی نیست و این نرم افزار ها هستند که سخت افزار ها رو به کار میگیرند . این موضوع رو مثلا بیل گیتس تقریبا 20 سال پیش فهمید و شروع به برنامه سازی و طراحی سیستم عامل های مختلف کرد .
> حالا شما بیاید و ببینید اگه مثلا سیستم عامل ویندوز که در حال حاضر در سیستم های بانکی ، خودپرداز ها ، کامپوتر های صنعتی ، سرور ها و میزبان های وب و ..................................... استفاده میشه نبود چه اتفاقی پیش میومد؟ آیا وقتی که بیل میخواست ویندوز me یا NT بنویسه به این فکر بود که با این کارش میتونه پول زیادی به دست بیاره و به ثروتمندترین شخص تبدیل بشه ؟


بله.
بیل گیتس دقیقا همین فکر رو میکرد.خودش هم صد بار گفته.
بد نیست زندگی نامش رو بخونید. حداقل چد صفحه اول که قراردادش با IBM و روش گرفتن 50000 دلار از پدرش رو شرح میده.

----------


## ALIREZA Encrypt

> در اینکه بدون برنامه ها استفاده از دستگاه های دیجیتال غیر ممکنه شکی نیست و این نرم افزار ها هستند که سخت افزار ها رو به کار میگیرند . این موضوع رو مثلا بیل گیتس تقریبا 20 سال پیش فهمید و شروع به برنامه سازی و طراحی سیستم عامل های مختلف کرد .
> حالا شما بیاید و ببینید اگه مثلا سیستم عامل ویندوز که در حال حاضر در سیستم های بانکی ، خودپرداز ها ، کامپوتر های صنعتی ، سرور ها و میزبان های وب و ..................................... استفاده میشه نبود چه اتفاقی پیش میومد؟ آیا وقتی که بیل میخواست ویندوز me یا NT بنویسه به این فکر بود که با این کارش میتونه پول زیادی به دست بیاره و به ثروتمندترین شخص تبدیل بشه ؟


بهنام عزیز :لبخند:   اگه ویندوزم نبود جاش الان یه چیز بهتر مثل لینوکس رو گرفته بودالبته اینو قبول دارم که تو برخی موارد ویندوز یکم سرتره... دوم موضوع اینه که ما که تو فکر بیل گیتس نبودیم ببینیم چی میخواسته  این عمل آدم که نشان میده چی میخواسته که نتیجشم میبینیم ویندوز ارجینال 400 دلار

----------


## esmaeil123

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز:
توی ایران همه کد مینویسن خیلی کم برنامه نویس هست!
برنامه نویس یعنی یه ایده داشته باشه کار کنه یه چیزی بنویسه که جای دیگه نباشه اما کسایی که بقول شما شدن برنامه نویس همشون کپی از بقیه هست!
وقتی یک برنامه نویس باشی میفهمی تا 10سال دیگه همچنان جزو پردرآمدترین شغل در ایران محسوب میشه حتی از دکتر بودن درآمدش بیشتره!و اینکه کسی بخاطر درآمد زیاد میخواد بیاد نیاد بهتره من 6سال دارم انواع کتاب های استادان بزرگ دنیارو میخونم و کار میکنم حتی نگفتم برنامه نویس هستم توی یه سمینار رفتم تو ایران یه سوال پرسیدم هیچ کس جواب نداد همشون برنامه نویس بودن بقول خودشون جواب سوال من رو نمیدونستن ولی همیشه باهاش کار میکردن این یعنی حفظ کردن کد نه ایده جدید

----------


## A.iman

این نظرات به هیچ وجه نشانگر یک میانگین از جامعه برنامه نویس های ایرانی نبود ! ب ه نظرم اکثر افرادی نظر دادن شبیه هم بودن ! 
وقتی من میگم من برنامه نویس و تابحال با C#‎ کار کردم و VB , PHP بلدم و همیشه هم دنبال علاقه ام بودم ! من خنده ام میگیره ! ببخشید ! 
چون برام خیلی عجیبه که اینهمه آدم که خودشونو برنامه نویس معرفی میکنن همشون تو این چندتا زبان مشترک هستن ! و همچنین توی نرم افزار حسابداری ! 
حالا سوال من اینه : چرا این علاقه باعث نشد برین سمت مثلا Ruby on Rails ? یا erlang ? node .js ? خب دوست عزیز غلظت برنامه نویس های C#‎ چقدره ؟ تازه بین اونا هم بسیاری هستن که درسای اصلی کامپیوتر رو مثل ساختمان داده و الگوریتم و سیستم عامل رو پاس نکردن ! با Drag && Drop یه بالفرض Applicatoin میسازه و کسی هم که ازش نخرید ، آه ِش به آسمون میرسه که قانون کپی و رایت و فرهنگ فلان نیست و بهمان !
شما وقتی با تکنولوژی  x  کار کنید ، توی تیمی کا ر مکنین که x بلدن ! پول کاری رو میگیری که برای x  پرداخت میکنن ! خب شما قبل از شروع این تکنولوژی که الان ازش ناراضی هستی فکر نمیکردی که روزی من احتمالا فلان مقدار پول خواهم گرفت  ؟!
الان همون اتفاقی که برای C#‎ تو چندسال گذشته افتاد و یه عده راحت طلب و بدون تحصیلیات دانشگاهی رفتن سمتش و این زبان زیبا رو چهرشو داخل ایران خراب کردن  ،داره برا اندروید میافته . طرف هیچی دیدی از سیستم عامل ، کرنل و توسعه ی سیستمی نداره ، اونوقت اسم خودشو گذاشته برنامه نویس اندروید ! و بد تر از اینها کارفرما ها هستن که به چنین افرادی اعتماد میکنن و به خاطر همینه اکثر استارت آپ های ایران شکست میخورن . اونایی هم که میمونن واقعا درست کار کردن و مثلا همین کافه بازار ، تیم خلاق و با سوادی شروع به کار کردن و الان نتیجه اش رو میبینن . شاید بگین ایده اونا یه چیز ناب بود . اما من میگم اون تیم اصلا نمیرفت سراغ اون ایده  ، الان مثل ما بیکار بودن ؟ دنبال شغل دیگه ای میشگتن ؟ ابدا ! 
چرا ؟!

----------


## Sina.iRoid

یه جکی هست که میگه اگر ویژوال استدیو رو از برنامه نویسای سی شارپ بگیریم، اونا تنها چیزی که از برنامه نویسی می دونن، یه تعریف شی گراییه. (که البته در حال حاضر اون و هم نمی دونن!!!). منظوره من توهین به سی شارپ کارا نیست. منظوره من اینه که دیده مردم در مورد برنامه نویسی غلطه. فک می کنن برنامه نویسی فقط نوشتن 4 خط کد هست و اگه اینو یاد گرفتن دیگه تمومه!!! همانطور که دوستمون اشاره کرد، نه ساختمان داده بلدن، نه سیستم عامل می دونن و نه اصلا از شی گرایی چیزی سر در میارن. یعنی کامپیوتر و روشن می کنن و الهی به امید تو شروع می کنن به نوشتن. نمونش هم باز همونطور که دوستمون اشاره کرد برنامه های اندروید هست. شما برنامه هایی که در بازار معرفی میشه رو ببینید. من خودم شخصا با یکی از برنامه نویس هاش آشنا هستم و می دونم چطور برنامه نویسی و شروع کرد و چطور پیش رفت. اما الان داره برنامه می نویسه و می ذاره تو بازار. الان 99 درصد برنامه های بازار به درد نمی خوره. خب این مشکل از کجاست؟ یکی از مشکلات خوده اعضای بازار هستند؟ چرا اصلا باید همچین برنامه هایی و قبول کنن و در سایت قرار بدن؟ درسته بازار هیچ زحمتی نمی کشه و 30 درصد فروش برنامه رو از برنامه نویس می گیره اما به چه قیمتی؟ به قیمت خراب شدن برنامه نویسی در ایران؟ اگر شرکت هاییم که درست کار کردن و برنامه نویسی و یاد گرفتن، حالا باید خودشون هم این درست کار کردن و به بقیه یاد بدن. نه اینکه فقط فکره پول باشن.
نمی دونم چطور میشه این مشکل و حل کرد. اینکه چطور این و به مردم آموزش بدیم که برنامه نویسی فقط کد زدن نیست و هزار تا مفاهیم دیگه هم داره که باید یاد بگیریم. خوشبختانه برنامه نویسی تقریبا کاره مشکلیه و هرکسی نمی تونه واردش بشه و به سطح های بالایی برسه. وگرنه در اون صورت دیگه هیچ جوره نمیشد جمعش کنی.

----------


## mr.designer

دوستان به این هم توجه داشته باشید رنج سنی اینایی که اسمشون به اصطلاح برنامه نویس هست چقدره میگیم از 17 سال تا 22.23 سال خب کسی که 2.3 ساله تازه شروع کرده باید هم همین کارارو بکنه شما از کسی که 2.3 ساله تازه وارد این حرفه شده انتظار دارید واستون سیستم عامل بنویسه؟
حتی اگه برنامه نویس های خبره دنیارو ببینید یا کسی که واقعا برنامه نویس باشه اینا بالای 35 سال سن دارن شما نمیتونید یه جوون 20 ساله رو چه تو ایران چه جهان پیدا کنید  که  واقعا برنامه نویس باشه و تو همه زمینه ها تخصص لازم رو داشته باشه (شاید استثنا پیدا بشه)
موفق باشید

----------


## ناامید

سلام.
فکر میکنم بعضیا توپشون خیلی پره که نیاز به پول ندارن!
پول گرفتن نه تنها عیب نیست بلکه بسیار عالی هستش نباید ذهن یک فرد متخصص به خاطر مسائل مالی به بیراهه بره باید تنها و تنها حواسش به کارش باشه.
واقعا که وضع برنامه نویسا تو ایران خیلی خرابه شغل بسیار سخت و دستمزد کم بعد نشتین  میگین پول نمیخوایم یا باید شغل دومی داشته باشیم من که این حرفا رو اصلا قبول ندارم ما خودمون داریم کار خودمون رو خراب میکنیم.

----------


## hosha92

> nabeel همشهری ما حرفها رو کامل زد...
> به نظرم برنامه نویسی تو این خراب شده فایده نداره...
> من خودم یه عمره به خاطر علاقه خودم کد می زنم و هیچ وقت به عنوان شغلم بهش نگاه نکردم
> باور کنید از کارای دیگه با کامپیوتر چند برابر برنامه نویسی درآمد داشتم
> شما هر چقدر هم یک برنامه نویس ماهر باشید مردم که نمی فهمن این چیزا رو اونا فاکتورهاشون پیزای دیگه ای هست...




ضمن تشکر از اینکه دوستان نظراتشون رو بیان کردن و استفاده کردیم
ولی بنده با عزیزی که جمله ای رو به نقل از انیشتین نوشتن موافقم که علم چیز خوبیست به شرطی که  هزینه ی زندگیت ازش تامین نشه ...
اما یه نکته ی مهم ، اونم اینه که درسته تو ایران شرایط اقتصادی خوب  نیست اما کی گفته هزینه ی برنامه نویسی بده ؟؟؟
هزینه ی برنامه نویسی بد نیست،فقط خودمون داریم به خودمون صدمه میزنیم...چطوری؟؟
فرض کنید آقا/خانم X با سالها تجربه در زمینه ی برنامه نویسی ، بهش یه کاری پیشنهاد میشه ، ایشون مثلا هزینه رو براورد میکنن 2 میلیون تومان ... زمانی هم که از ایشون گرفته میشه تقریبا 2 روز هستش ...(مثال میزنم،فکر کنید یه سایت خبری ساده) ... تا اینجا همه چیز اکیه!
اما کار کی خراب میشه؟؟وقتی که یه برنامه نویس اماتور و بی تجربه یهو پاش به میون میاد و صرفا واسه اینکه کار رو بگیره،قیمت رو به شدت میاره پایین و به کارفرما میگه آقاااا 2 میلیونی که میخوای بدی به فلانی،بیا 300 تومنشو بده من ، خودم برات کارو اکی میکنم....
اینجاست که کار خراب میشه...
اگر یه فکری برای حل اینگونه مشکلات میشد ، عالی بود .

از این موارد زیاد دیدم و دل پری دارم ..
نمونه ی فجیع ترش هم در سایت هایی مثل پونیشا و دورکار و... که همکارای عزیز واسه گرفتن کار ، اونقد قیمت رو میارن پایین که کلا هم ارزش کار خودشونو زیر سوال میبرن و هم ارزش کار بقیه ی همکارا رو ...
فکری یه حال خودمون کنیم!!


موفق باشید

----------


## Helpco

برنامه نوسی خوب و عالی بشرطی که همکارمنون ودوستان همدیگه را خرد نکن یا کار هم زیر سوال نبر و یا حتی برای هم کار شکنی نکن همه متون از برنامه نویس بودن خود افتخار کن و درآمد خوبی به اندهزه کارشون ببرن

----------


## farzad98a

> سلام دوست عزیز بله اینجا ایران است و من یک ایرانی و همین ایرانی برای خود بدون تحصیلات دانشگاهی در حال نوشتن فریم ورکی به مراتب قابل مقایسه با همین فریم ورک دات نت است. پس هیچوقت خودتون رو دست کم نگیرید از کجا معلوم نسل جدید برنامه نویسان ایرانی سیستم عامل جدیدی ایجاد نکنن؟؟؟
> ضمنا انجام یک همچون کاری مستلزم محروم بودن از بسیاری چیز ها برای یک مدت مشخصه که به نظر بنده ارزشش رو داره.
> من که از برنامه نویس بودن لذت میبرم و تا آخرین لحظه زندگیم دست از کدنویسی و بازی با کدها برنمیدارم . 
> ضمنا از جهت مالی هم من پروژه هایی رو نوشتم که نسبت به مدت زمان تهیه درآمد بسیار خوبی داشتن و فکر نمیکنم درآمد برنامه نویسی کم باشه. از طرف دیگه اینکه سعی کنید خالق ایده های جدید باشید تا بتونید برنامه نویس باقی بمونید نه اینکه عامل پروژه .
> زنده باد برنامه نویس ایرانی
> موفق باشید.


۱۲ سال گذشته از ۱۳۸۸ و زمانی که این متن رو نوشتی. میخوام بدونم بعد از ۱۲ سال، با این غرور کاذب و اعتماد به سقفی که داشتی به کجا رسیدی. فریم ورکی به مراتب قابل مقایسه با دات نت؟! سیستم عامل ایرانی؟! محروم بودن از یک سری چیزها لازمه؟! انصافا به چی فکر میکردی که اینارو گفتی؟ لینک فریمورک قابل مقایسه تو هم بده چارتا API بسازیم باهاش عشق کنیم. :))))))

----------


## Delphi Coder

به جرات میشه گفت برنامه نویس و متخصصین خوب در کشورمون زیاد داشتیم و داریم و این مساله با یه نگاه ساده به محصولات شرکتهای داخلی قابل تشخیص هست. صحبنها و بحثهای زیادی پیرامون این پست گلایه وار شده که با اغلب اونها موافقم. اما اگر بخوام در قالب یک جمع بندی نظر بدم این هست که عمده مشکل به 3 جا ختم میشه اول عوارض جانبی مسایل سیاسی و تحریمها هست که امکان فروش نرم افزار رو محدود میکنه و مشکل بعدی جایی خودش رو نشون میده که اقتصاد اجازه استفاده و بهره برداری از کامپیوتر و نرم افزار رو برای بسیاری از جاهایی که میتونند پتانسیل بهره وری خوبی داشته باشند رو نمیده. مساله اخلاق و طرز نگرش غلط هم به عوان سومین مشکل در سطح برنامه نویسهای حرفه ای کم و بیش دیده میشه که اونم تا حدودی البته میشه گفت عوارض جانبی فشار اقتصادی هست.
یک نکته هم فقط به خاطر دوستانی که ایران رو خیلی حقیر میدونند در زمینه نرم افزار اشاره کنم و اون اینکه یه زمانی قبل از اینکه میکروسافت وردی وجود داشته باشه یکی از شرکتها نرم افزار مشابه اون رو که امکان فارسی نویسی نستعلیق هم حتی میداد ساخته بود. این مثال رو زدم چون فکر میکنم به عنوان یک برنامه نویس به پیچیدگیهای فنی مساله اگاه باشید. اگر اشتباه نکنم حتی زمان ms-dos هم داشتیم یه همچین چیزایی یعنی حتی قبل از اینکه اینترنت به شکل گسترده استفاده بشه. یا زمانی که در کل 2 تا 3 تا انتی ویروس میشناختیم انتی ویروس ایمن ساخته شده بود در همین ایران خودمون. ولی در کل با این نکته هم موافقم که صحبت از این حرفه نباید به مرزهای جغرافیایی محدود بشه.
البته الان این پست 12 ساله هست و توی این مدت دنیا خیلی عوض شده. گوشی های موبایل، اندروید، شبکه های اجتماعی و مهمتر از همه ارز دیجیتال روز به روز در حال رشد هست و این امیدواری رو ایجاد کرده تا یکم فشار تحریمهای اقتصادی حداقل توی این حوزه یخورده کمتر بشه. برنامه نویسی هم به یکی از مطرح ترین مشاغل در دنیا تبدیل شده. 
و نهایت این که اگر در مسیر تغییرات عظیم و انقلابی این حوزه  اتفاق عجیبی نیافته کم کم داریم میریم به سمتی که دیگه این پست ماهیت معنایی خودش رو از دست بده.

----------

